# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA U SPLITU

## rvukovi2

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj u Splitu.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj temi O POTPOMOGNUTOJ U DALMACIJI imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!




> * Denny* PRETRAGE U SPLITU
> 
> SPERMIOGRAM
> HZZO - radi se na Firulama, (ulaz do hitne pomoći, prvi kat), ejakulat se donosi ujutro, nalazi su gotovi sljedeći dan. Uputnicu daje njegov doktor opće prakse.
> PRIVATNO - poliklinika Cito, 300,00 kn, može se naručiti u bilo koje doba dana, nalazi za jedan sat.
> 
> PAPA TEST
> HZZO - Radi ga soc. ginekolog, nalazi za desetak dana (mislim da se plati oko 80,00 kn da budu za desetak dana, inače se čekaju i 1 - 2 mj.)
> PRIVATNO - kod bilo kojeg ginekologa, nalazi za desetak dana, za cijenu nisam sigurna.
> ...

----------


## rvukovi2

drage forumašice,

istoimenu temu na kojoj ste donedavno pisale vam trajno brišem jer ste prekršile pravila pisanja na forumu.

od sad pa na dalje ovako će završiti svaka tema ako se ne budete prdržavale pravila da na temi nema:

-vibranja i navijanja jer za to postoji tema ODBROJAVANJA.

-chatanja, vjerujem da s obzirom da ste informatički pismene znadete što znači izraz chat.


napisale ste 7 punih stranica, na kojima nisam uspjela naći skoro pa niti jednu korisnu informaciju o samoj potpomognutoj u Splitu.

razumijem vašu potrebu za neobaveznim razgovorima, ali ovaj podforum bi se u tili čas pretvorio u običnu kupusaru, kakvih na internetu ima bezbroj.

nikome tko traži korisne informacije takvo što ne treba.

molim da se pridržavate pravila.

ako zaista želite lamentirati o nečemu neobaveznom, a što ima veze s potpomognutom, molim otvorite posebnu temu.

----------


## emma9999

drage naše moderatorice,

meni je sasvim jasno da smo možda malo pretjerale s neobaveznim čavrljanjem na ukinutoj temi, ali mi nije jasno zašto prije samog zaključavanje teme nismo bile upozoreni, kao što su recimo bile ostale forumašice, konkretno cure na Potpomognutoj u Osijeku.

Evo sad sam malo prelistala ostale teme i zbilja na svakoj se čavrlja, neobavezni razgovori, netko malo više , netko malo manje..

Pravila su pravila i treba ih poštovati. Stoga Vas molim da se isto tako zaključa tema Potpomognuta u Osijeku, jer ne vidim korisnu informaciju vezanu za potpomognutu , osim da se jedna cura priprema za svadbu 20.06 i da joj svi vibraju na tome.( Usput čestitamo i mi cure iz Splita)

Meni je konkretno ovaj forum spas, jer osim šta sam saznala brdo informacija o postupcima, isto tako sam dobila brdo podrške od cura koje ne poznajem, u trenucima kada mi je to bilo potrebno.

Molim samo malu dozu razumijevanja i da nas drugi put barem upozorite ako pretjeramo   :Kiss:

----------


## IRENA456

I ja sam jaaaaako tužna. 
Ukinuto mi je jedino mjesto di sam se mogla ispuvat i nasmijait istovremeno u ovim jako teškim i stresnim trenucima.
Znam,pravila su pravila i njih smo možda malo prekršili ali to nije razlog da nas se bez upozorenja zaključa

----------


## bublica3

Potpisujem u cijelosti Emmu9999

Jutros kad sam se probudila i vidila zaključanu temu, ugasila sam kom. I nije mi bilo amabaš do ničega. Meni osobno je spas popričat sa vama drage moje i o neobaveznim stvarima jer to me na tren odvrati od vječnog razmišljanja o MPO.

----------


## Denny

Ja još nisam u postupku, po tome mi nije ni mjesto na ovoj temi.   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  Ali ne javljaju se svaki dan nove cure koje idu na mpo u Split, a nas nekoliko ovdje ponekad smo spas jedna drugoj u najtežim trenutcima kojih je svaka od nas imala. Mi smo tješile Pinky kada je nakon 60 inekcija dobila samo dvije stanice, mi smo tješile Irenu kada je nakon VM htjela odustati od svega i Blekoniju koja žarko želi biti mama ali zdravstveno stanje nikako da joj to diopusti.   :Sad:   Odbrojavanje nije mjesto za takva teme, zato smo ovdje pružale podršku jedna drugoj. Znam da smo ponekad pretjerale, ali ja sam na ovom forumu uz pregršt informacija dobila i prijateljice koje me trenutno jedine razumiju i koje me znaju oraspoložiti i nakon najgoreg dana.    :Heart:  
Slažem se da su informacije vrlo bitne, ali i poneka lijepa riječ može učiniti čudo, jer informacija je oko nas sve više, ali topline i razumijevanja nažalost sve manje.   :Sad:   A ponekad mi treba samo jedan virtualni zagrljaj da opet budem sretna i povjerujem da ću jednog dana ipak uspjeti. 
Zato veliko HVALA svim ovim curama   :Kiss:  Nadam se da ćemo pronaći neki balans između infiormativnosti i emocija, jer s njima mi je ovaj put kroz neplodnost puno lakši i svaki njihov uspjeh mi daje snagu da se borim dalje i vjeru da ću i ja jednom biti mama.   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

meni je ovaj kutak veca psihicka pomoc od psihijatra. kad sam jutros vidila da smo izbrisane (a u ovako labilnim danima cekanja bete) cijelo jutro sam plakala ko kisna godina. 
mislim da smo pomogle savjetom sve cure koje su ga trazile.

isto, napominjem da je npr. vinogradska puna vibranja i price, pa nisu obrisane (osobno ne vidim razlog ni da budu).

ovo nam jaaaako puno znaci, draga nasa moderatorice. mi smo razbacane po dalmaciji, nismo sve u jednom gradu. ja u mom "gradu" nemam s kim popricati o ovome kroza sta prolazim....

----------


## emma9999

curke ima li itko kakvih iskustava sa dr Mimicom?

frendica mi je bila 2 x AIH kod dr P ali sad bi probala 3 sreću kod mimice.

----------


## Pinky

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...a98c88b2b07d04

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...78428022eb5c43

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...1afffcc1df1688

ukucaj mimica u pretraznik. koliko sam skuzila, super je ginekolog, ali i nije bas previse u mpo vodama. mislim da je kinki bila kod njega i da nije bila nesto zadovoljna mpo dijelom

----------


## madonna

> Ja još nisam u postupku, po tome mi nije ni mjesto na ovoj temi.     Ali ne javljaju se svaki dan nove cure koje idu na mpo u Split, a nas nekoliko ovdje ponekad smo spas jedna drugoj u najtežim trenutcima kojih je svaka od nas imala. Mi smo tješile Pinky kada je nakon 60 inekcija dobila samo dvije stanice, mi smo tješile Irenu kada je nakon VM htjela odustati od svega i Blekoniju koja žarko želi biti mama ali zdravstveno stanje nikako da joj to diopusti.    Odbrojavanje nije mjesto za takva teme, zato smo ovdje pružale podršku jedna drugoj. Znam da smo ponekad pretjerale, ali ja sam na ovom forumu uz pregršt informacija dobila i prijateljice koje me trenutno jedine razumiju i koje me znaju oraspoložiti i nakon najgoreg dana.    
> Slažem se da su informacije vrlo bitne, ali i poneka lijepa riječ može učiniti čudo, jer informacija je oko nas sve više, ali topline i razumijevanja nažalost sve manje.    A ponekad mi treba samo jedan virtualni zagrljaj da opet budem sretna i povjerujem da ću jednog dana ipak uspjeti. 
> Zato veliko HVALA svim ovim curama   Nadam se da ćemo pronaći neki balans između infiormativnosti i emocija, jer s njima mi je ovaj put kroz neplodnost puno lakši i svaki njihov uspjeh mi daje snagu da se borim dalje i vjeru da ću i ja jednom biti mama.


U cijelosti potpisujem sve gore navedeno.....cijelo jutro mislim što da napišem, uglavnom je Denny to sve zažela..... uostalom uvijek smo manje više iste na ovom podforumu i normalno je da osim primarno informacija, podijelimo i sebe, jer se međusobno najbolje razumijemo. Najgore je što ispada da odsada svaku rečenicu moram vagati da li se uklapa u temu.... Kad nas već često stigmatiziraju, ograničavaju, dajte da barem ovdije nemamo previše ograda!!! Hvala na razumijevanju!  :Heart:

----------


## thegirl25

otvorimo novu temu odbrojavanje koječega za Split hihihihihi i vidimo se tamo...

----------


## thegirl25

PS čula sam se sa dr. Šparcem, vezano za moje hormone, reko mi je da prolaktin nije tako visok, a za TSH njegovo je mišljenje da je najbolje kad je između 1-2 on je jedan od rjetkih u Hrv koji eto dosta prati svjetske trendove....mislim da ću umjetno Vinogradske ponovo u Cito, neznam draži su mi oni iako su mi debelo skuplji...

----------


## marči

Potpomognuta u Splitu nije zaključana kao tema. 
Zaključana je tema koja je bila namijenjena za chateraj, izbrisan je dio POTPOMOGNUTE U SPLITU s puno chateraja,  ALI TEMA NIJE IZBIRSANA ILI ZAKLJUČANA.

Sve teme pod *važno* su upozorene i sve ih brišemo kako stignemo. Na vama je da vodite svoje teme/topic-e tako da budu u skadu s prvobitnim dogovorom i pravilima foruma (sjetite se, navedeni su kad smo te teme i otvarale).
Ove teme pod VAŽNO su za izmjenu informativnih podataka vezanih za određenu kliniku. 
ODBROJAVANJE i je otvoreno kako bi si međusobno zaželjele sreću, čestitale, dale si podršku, podijelile i tugu i sreću...ali samo za to!

Možda vam se to ne sviđa, no pravila su za sve jednaka kako za ZAGREB tako za OSIJEK, SPLIT, RIJEKU...

----------


## Pinky

> PS čula sam se sa dr. Šparcem, vezano za moje hormone, reko mi je da prolaktin nije tako visok, a za TSH njegovo je mišljenje da je najbolje kad je između 1-2 on je jedan od rjetkih u Hrv koji eto dosta prati svjetske trendove....mislim da ću umjetno Vinogradske ponovo u Cito, neznam draži su mi oni iako su mi debelo skuplji...


slazem se. mislim da dr. sparac zbilja prati i konstantno se update-a (ma razumite vi mene, znam, mozak mi bas ne radi).osobno mi se jaaaako svidja i njegov pristup i ozbiljnost kad treba biti ozbiljan i zafrkancija kad je potrebna....

----------


## Blekonja

> Denny prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja još nisam u postupku, po tome mi nije ni mjesto na ovoj temi.     Ali ne javljaju se svaki dan nove cure koje idu na mpo u Split, a nas nekoliko ovdje ponekad smo spas jedna drugoj u najtežim trenutcima kojih je svaka od nas imala. Mi smo tješile Pinky kada je nakon 60 inekcija dobila samo dvije stanice, mi smo tješile Irenu kada je nakon VM htjela odustati od svega i Blekoniju koja žarko želi biti mama ali zdravstveno stanje nikako da joj to diopusti.    Odbrojavanje nije mjesto za takva teme, zato smo ovdje pružale podršku jedna drugoj. Znam da smo ponekad pretjerale, ali ja sam na ovom forumu uz pregršt informacija dobila i prijateljice koje me trenutno jedine razumiju i koje me znaju oraspoložiti i nakon najgoreg dana.    
> Slažem se da su informacije vrlo bitne, ali i poneka lijepa riječ može učiniti čudo, jer informacija je oko nas sve više, ali topline i razumijevanja nažalost sve manje.    A ponekad mi treba samo jedan virtualni zagrljaj da opet budem sretna i povjerujem da ću jednog dana ipak uspjeti. 
> Zato veliko HVALA svim ovim curama   Nadam se da ćemo pronaći neki balans između infiormativnosti i emocija, jer s njima mi je ovaj put kroz neplodnost puno lakši i svaki njihov uspjeh mi daje snagu da se borim dalje i vjeru da ću i ja jednom biti mama.  
> 
> 
> U cijelosti potpisujem sve gore navedeno.....cijelo jutro mislim što da napišem, uglavnom je Denny to sve zažela..... uostalom uvijek smo manje više iste na ovom podforumu i normalno je da osim primarno informacija, podijelimo i sebe, jer se međusobno najbolje razumijemo. Najgore je što ispada da odsada svaku rečenicu moram vagati da li se uklapa u temu.... Kad nas već često stigmatiziraju, ograničavaju, dajte da barem ovdije nemamo previše ograda!!! Hvala na razumijevanju!



xxx 
a što da na ovo napišem osim da sam stvarno ono  :?  :shock:, a najviše   :Crying or Very sad:    ja kao što je i denny rekla nisam u postupcima i recimo da sam sve korisne teme uspjela pohvatati (govorim o poliklinici Cito i potpomognutnoj u Splitu) i što sad  :?  :? ja sam nažalost drage moderatorice shvatila da ja tu nemam šta barem trenutno tražiti, naime mea kulpa je šta imam 20 kg viška i trebam ih skinuti da bi uopće znala hoće li me primiti u postupak, ma na kraju konca sve o mojim preprekama za trudnoću saznala sam od DOKTORA,  a ovdje mi iskreno i najviše trebaju riječi podrške i saznanje da me ovdje netko razumije istinski (ne mislim da mi cure neće pomoći savjetom ili informacijom, ali nijedna od njih mi nije na ni jednoj kavi rekla da sam predebela za postupak, to nisam saznala ovdje nego u doktora).


Nisam dugo tu i baš ste me   :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

BLEKONJA nigdi ti ne mrdaš! Ti si dio ovog topica bez obzira šta ćeš malo sačekat do postupka.

 :Love:  

a ja,.. evo ležim jer me bolucka, samo šta nije došla vještica.

Mislim da ću ić izvadit Prolaktin, dali je koja od vas to vadila? Povišeni prolaktin može biti uzrok neplodnosti.

----------


## thegirl25

Hej ja sam vadila hormone i rekla sam da ću ih opet izvadit početkom sljedećeg mjeseca ..prolaktin mi je bio malo povišen, a TSH 4 što defnitivno nije dobro..
Da li ste vi cure bile ovaj put na postupku sa Decapeptyl-Gonal?? Ja sam prošli put koristila decapeptyl depo što je jedna ampula za cijelo postupak...bilo mi je very simple, jedva čekam opet u postupak

----------


## Pinky

meni je tsh u 2. mjesecu bio 3.6 (ref. vr. do 4.6) i dr. s mi je preporucio euthyrox, kojeg jos uvijek pijem. prije mjesec sam provjerila i tsh mi je bio pao na 2.2. 
ja sam bila na decapeptylu od 20.dc pa gonalima i nisam bas dobro reagirala
drugi put sigurno necu na takav protokol

----------


## rozalija

> meni je tsh u 2. mjesecu bio 3.6 (ref. vr. do 4.6) i dr. s mi je preporucio euthyrox, kojeg jos uvijek pijem. prije mjesec sam provjerila i tsh mi je bio pao na 2.2. 
> ja sam bila na decapeptylu od 20.dc pa gonalima i nisam bas dobro reagirala
> drugi put sigurno necu na takav protokol


Koji drugi put jel nas to zezaš?
I ja sam bila na decaptaptyla od 21 DC  i na menopuru od 5 DC. Reakcija je bila ok, dobijeno 13 JS samo nažalost kvaliteta je bila nikakva.

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je tsh u 2. mjesecu bio 3.6 (ref. vr. do 4.6) i dr. s mi je preporucio euthyrox, kojeg jos uvijek pijem. prije mjesec sam provjerila i tsh mi je bio pao na 2.2. 
> ja sam bila na decapeptylu od 20.dc pa gonalima i nisam bas dobro reagirala
> drugi put sigurno necu na takav protokol
> 
> 
> Koji drugi put jel nas to zezaš?
> I ja sam bila na decaptaptyla od 21 DC  i na menopuru od 5 DC. Reakcija je bila ok, dobijeno 13 JS samo nažalost kvaliteta je bila nikakva.


sad sam gledala 5 puta sta sam ja to falila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   kad ono .... kasno palim   :Laughing:   pa kad budem isla po brata ili sestru   :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

> rozalija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pinky prvotno napisa
> ...


Naravno ispravak prihvaćamo i slažemo se.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

volila bih da nisam radila test... primila sam 1500 choragona prije 6 dana. valjda ta blijeda crtica nije ostatak? btw ja sam 180 i skoro 80 kila (ko mrki međed) pa se nadam da je to izaslo.... prosvijetlite me molim vas  (sry ako sam ot)

----------


## emma9999

> meni je tsh u 2. mjesecu bio 3.6 (ref. vr. do 4.6) i dr. s mi je preporucio euthyrox, kojeg jos uvijek pijem. prije mjesec sam provjerila i tsh mi je bio pao na 2.2. 
> ja sam bila na decapeptylu od 20.dc pa gonalima i nisam bas dobro reagirala
> drugi put sigurno necu na takav protokol


ja sam isto vadila u 2 mjesecu TSH bio 2.89 (ref.vrijed. 0.27 - 4.2 ) ,

prolaktin mi je ok, ali su mi LH i Fsh niski ( zato sam i bila na menopurima)

baky je bila na decapta.+gonal i eto njoj je to bila dobitna kombinacija   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

nažalost bublice ja ti nemam nalaze kraj sebe kod matere sam na prenoćištu večeras, nisu mi tu nalazi, koliko se sićam prolaktin mi je bio ok (ali nisam sigurna  :/ ), ali su meni neuredni bili LH i FSH kao i emmi, doduše i drugi hormoni su meni bili u totalnom disbalansu   :Mad: , mislim vjerojatno su još, mogla sam ić i izvadit nisam odavno  :?

----------


## Blekonja

a TSH je bez obzira na operaciju koja slijedi uvijek bio u granicama (opet mislim na donjoj granici čak, ali nisam sigurna)  :/

----------


## bublica3

koje sve hormone da vadim? Vidim da mi je samo još to ostalo za napravit.

----------


## Blekonja

meni je sve soc ginićka odredila pretpostavljam i većini, nek ti vidi šta nisi do sada vadila i šta je važno i traži da ti to da da izvadiš, možda sad p..... šta već znaš al malo me čudi da ti dosad nije nitko da da vadiš prolaktin  :?  :?

----------


## bublica3

Dr.P me slao vadit samo Progesteron i on je Ok. Izvadit ću sve ostalo, tako je najbolje   :D 

Ovih dana mi je bilo tako loše, danas sam odlučila da idem dalje, ali ne na načim da se svaki dan maltretiram i razbijam glavu. Barem ću probat   :Rolling Eyes:   to u mene malo teže ide   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

svima vama   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

> volila bih da nisam radila test... primila sam 1500 choragona prije 6 dana. valjda ta blijeda crtica nije ostatak? btw ja sam 180 i skoro 80 kila (ko mrki međed) pa se nadam da je to izaslo.... prosvijetlite me molim vas  (sry ako sam ot)



žao mi je pinky tek sam sad vidila zavibrala sam ti na odbrojavanju, a za choragon će ti se javit iskusne, ja sam ti samo zasad za vibranje, a ako tvrde da već 6 d izlazi choragon onda je to to  :D

----------


## ketyy

JA sam ispalila kad sam procitala da smo "izbrisane" zato sta sam dugo citala forum prije nego sta sam se ukljucila a jedan od glavnih razloga je bio taj sta sam osjetila neku toplinu i povezanost medu curama,da im se mozes obratit kad ti je tesko i da dijele medusobno sve dobre i lose trenutke,sva iscekivanja koja nisu nimalo lagana i da su jedna drugoj podrska.A iskreno nisam primjetila da se neko bunio jer ko je dio toga prolazi kroz sve te postupke,pune uspona i padova, a ako ikome ta rijec utjehe ili te vibrice izmame osmijeh na lice,mislim da je to vaznije od icega.Mozda se nekada cini da razglabamo o stvarima koje nemaju veze sa doticnom temom ali sve je to povezano,sve su to predradnje koje prolazimo samo nismo sve iste niti je svaki slucaj od nas isti.

----------


## thegirl25

Cure kako sam čula Poljak ne pridodava veliku važnost TSH-hormonu štitnjače sve dok je u granicama preporučenog intervala, ali ja sam stvarno čitajući na svim mjestima skontala da se preporuča da je od 1-2 i mislim da prije ovog sljedećeg Icsi, bi uzela najmanju dozu tog lijeka za snizavanje...
Prolaktin mi je tek neznatno povišen i ono Meni šparac govori da to nije neki problem, da je često ti posljedica stresa i da se treba lijepo naspavat i odmorit prije sljedećeg testiranja. zato cure no stressssss pleaseeee!!!!

Sutra bih valjda trebala doć do endokrinologa, pa vam sve javim njihovo mišljenje, ako mi kroz 2 tjedna stanje bude bolje, neću ništa uzimat ako ne uzimat ću cijeli mjesec pa u postupak...jedva čekam baš sam se poželjela onog nadanja i osluškivanja simptoma...

Držim vam fige svima   :Heart:

----------


## ketyy

E i ja sam vam komirana dobila stvari peti dan od inekcije,glava mi se raspada,dr kaze da je to normalno da se to zna dogodit a meni odma u glavi je li me moglo bar nesto zaobic,ne znam vidit cu koliko ce potrajat.
Ljuta sam,zbunjena,tuzna.......prazna
cure  :Kiss:

----------


## maja8

> volila bih da nisam radila test... primila sam 1500 choragona prije 6 dana. valjda ta blijeda crtica nije ostatak? btw ja sam 180 i skoro 80 kila (ko mrki međed) pa se nadam da je to izaslo.... prosvijetlite me molim vas  (sry ako sam ot)


Moja težina i visine i nismo  mrki međedi nego smo samo elegantno popunjene  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

*Bublice*, od 2-5 dana ciklusa trebaš izvadit FSH, LH, TSH, prolaktin, estradiol i testosteron, a progesteron 7 dana nakon ovulacije.
Ja sam prije godinu i po morala doslovno ispilat moju dr. opće prakse da mi da uputnicu za hormone jer mi ih niko nije niti spomenio do tad - uredni su ti ciklusi, znači sve je ok   :Rolling Eyes:   a ja sam imala osjećaj da baš tu nešto ne štima. I bilo je tako - moj prolaktin umisto 400 bio je 2200! Dr. P je odma uveo Bromergon koji pijem i danas. Ciklusi su mi od Bromergona postali redoviti ko sat, prolaktin je pao na 250, ali na žalost visoki prolaktin izgleda ipak nije bio razlog moje neplodnosti.   :Sad:  
Sad ćemo vidit jeli možda miom... Eliminiram jedno po jedno, pa valjda ću na kraju uspit... Dobro je dok imam šta eliminirat.  :/ 

*ketyy*   :Love:

----------


## maja8

E da što se tiče povišenog TSH ja smo mogu reći da je kod mene prije FET-a bio 2,6 i hvala bogu ja sam ostala trudna s tim da sam ja trošila eutyrox oko godinu dana prije FET-a jer su mi antitjela bila dosta visoka pa mi je endokrinolog rekao da moram koristiti lijek jer je ipak bolest štitnjače u pitanju a ne stres

----------


## thegirl25

Joj e ja nikako da se odlučim šta bi bilo bolje da napravim laparo u Cita ili Icsi....Moj dr. mi stalno sugerira laparo, radi začepljenih jajovoda, jer tko zna mogu bit toksični i smetat implementaciji...baš zadnjih dana mislim dok sređivam hormone mogla bih obavit laparo...čula sam da je Dr. Šparac pravi stručnjak kad je o tome riječ....

----------


## bublica3

thegirl25 najbolje ti je poslušat doktora, ali neodugovlaći. Šta prije to bolje i bliži ti je cilj!   :Love:

----------


## IRENA456

Samo da vas  :Bye:  jer neznam šta bi pisala

----------


## emma9999

maja8 znači ti si na vrijednost od 2.6 pila taj lijek , a meni je bilo 2.89 i dr je rekao da je to ok  :?  , sad tek ništa ne kužim

----------


## bublica3

IRENA 456  Nadam se da si dobro.   :Love:

----------


## maja8

ja sam svom dr rekla kako idem u postupak i kada sam ga počela pit TSH mi je bio oko 4, a kada sam došla na kontrolu pred FET bio mi je 2,6 a lijek sam nastavila piti i pijem ga još uvijek. Mislim da bi se trebala uraditi antitijela na štitnjaču i ako ona budu povećana radi se o bolesti štitnjače  a ako ona budu u granici normale, a TSH povećan to može biti od stresa tako je meni bar rečeno :/

----------


## emma9999

maja8 hvala ti na info
ja sam još lani u 9 mjesecu trebala na kontrolu štitnjače i napraviti antitijela , ali još nisam to napravila   :Embarassed:  
inače svakih 6 mjeseci trebam na kontrolu , ali eto uhvatila sam se postupka kod dr P i sve drugo je palo u zaborav

----------


## IRENA456

TSH sam vadila prije neki dan prije nego sam trebala dobit men.Ima li to kakve veze?
Bija mi je 2.012

----------


## emma9999

irena456 , mislim da se to triba vadit u određene dane ciklusa.
ja nemam pojma pošto ciklus uopće nemam , tako da je meni svejedno koji dan vadim

----------


## bublica3

SPOLNI HORMONI
FSH, LH, TSH, prolaktin, estradiol, testosteron - vade se 2. - 5. dan ciklusa.
Samo progesteron se vadi 21. dan ciklusa, odnosno 7 dana nakon ovulacije.

----------


## maja8

> TSH sam vadila prije neki dan prije nego sam trebala dobit men.Ima li to kakve veze?
> Bija mi je 2.012


Tsh sam ja vadila nebitno koji dan ciklusa bar je meni tako rečeno , samo se spolni hormoni vade 2-5 dan ciklusa

----------


## Denny

Samo je za FSH, LH i estradiol bitno da se vade 2 - 5 dc, prolaktin i TSH mogu bilo kad, ali pošto se često vade svi zajedno, to ispadne 2 - 5 dc.

Cure šta je s onom kavicom koja je dogovorena danas u 17,30, jeli to još stoji ili?

----------


## IRENA456

imaš pp

----------


## bublica3

Ciao   :Bye:  
idem vadit hormone sad, možda sretnem našu ~ emmu9999 ~ :D ~ ~~

u iščekivanju smo  :Cekam:

----------


## kontra

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...778&highlight=
je, al onda moras tu stavit nalaz da mi znamo da si ok   :Laughing:

----------


## thegirl25

Hej cure pozdrav...a poseban našim trudnicama..čula sam da je 4mj bio itekako uspješan na CItu od petnaestak cura navodno samo 3 nisu uspjele...meni se čini da je njima dobro krenulo....
Ja evo nikako da ulovim dr. da vidim šta sa tim hormonima činiti, ja bi najradije odma uzela taj lijek i išla ko će sad čekat to sve...  :Mad:

----------


## bublica3

:Cekam:

----------


## kontra

tri i po je... di je ß???    :Embarassed:

----------


## Denny

*emma9999*  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

di nam je emma   :?

----------


## ketyy

ajmo cure sta cekate betu ~~~  :D  :D  :D javljajte dobre vijesti

thegirl 25 ja sam ti bila na laparoskopiji na citu,rade ti je sparac i poljak zajedno,nije strasno,mozda bi ti to bilo bolje napravit a onda na umjetnu...moje misljenje

----------


## metkovk@

cure bog   :Bye:  skoknula sam sa azoo na vas da vas pitam za savjet nakon nekoliko spermiograma koji su pokazivali same 0   :Crying or Very sad:  punkcije takoder bez rezultata bilo nam je ostalo jos biopsija na krizinama dr dadic,poslje operacije nosim materijal na CITO sutradan zovem dr Romca a on mi kaze da je tkivo zdravo i da ima spermija da je odvojio 12 slamki ,sada sam u programu na letrozolskoj stimulaciji dr poljak kaze da sa obzirom na moje godine a to je 39 da bi krenuo sa laganom stimulacijom jer ne zna koliko ce se naci spermija pa ako uhvatimo 3 JS da bi bilo super inace UZV uredan nalaz,zadovoljavajuce ovarijske rezerve.Pitanje mogu li ja iz ovoga svega zakljucit da su te slamke smrznute nekako sam sva izgubljena i nova ne znam ni koji mi je postupak namjenio tako da ne mogu pitat ni za cijenu a nije da me ne zanima nemojte me krivo shvatit vidim da vas ima dosta sa CITA pa ako moze bilo koja pomoc.Izvinite sto sam vas udusila   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

letrozol se jos zove i femara
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...16&godina=2007

ja sam bila na jednom femarskom ciklusu ali na inseminaciji. cijena 10 tabletica ti je 300 kn (sto je puno PUNO jeftinije od terapije inekcijama). vjerojatno ce ti dati te tabletice za indukciju ovulacije, mozda ti ubaci jos koju inekcijicu. mislim da se femara ivf ciklus tretira kao prirodni ciklus.

ako je rekao da ima 12 slamki, znaci da ih je zamrznuo.

ne znam kolika ce ti cijena biti buduci da si tesu (biopsiju) radila na krizinama.
sigurno ce ti raditi icsi metodu (gdje se spermic mikroinjekcijom ubacuje u jajasce) a to je malo skuplja metoda.
da znas okvirno, da ste radili i tese u cita to bi bilo:

IVF+TESA+ICSI (bez lijekova)= 11.000 kn/pokusaj

racunaj okvirno toliko

inace je:
AIH = 1000 kn
IVF p (prirodni)= 4000
IVF + ICSI p = 5000
IVF s (stimulirani) (bez ljekova)=7 000
IVF + ICSI s (bez lj.) = 9 000
IVF + TESA + ICSI (bez lj) = 11 000
FET = 3000

ali ako  je radjena biopsija na krizinama, a ti ne ides u stimulirani vec u prirodni icsi, mogla bi biti i ova opcija od 5000 kn + zamrzavanje spermica (ne znam koliko to kosta). ja se uvijek pripremim za najskuplju verziju i nadam se da se nece ostvariti

zelim ti puuuuuuuuuno srece i da sto prije ostanes trudna 



 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

> cure bog   skoknula sam sa azoo na vas da vas pitam za savjet nakon nekoliko spermiograma koji su pokazivali same 0   punkcije takoder bez rezultata bilo nam je ostalo jos biopsija na krizinama dr dadic,poslje operacije nosim materijal na CITO sutradan zovem dr Romca a on mi kaze da je tkivo zdravo i da ima spermija da je odvojio 12 slamki ,sada sam u programu na letrozolskoj stimulaciji dr poljak kaze da sa obzirom na moje godine a to je 39 da bi krenuo sa laganom stimulacijom jer ne zna koliko ce se naci spermija pa ako uhvatimo 3 JS da bi bilo super inace UZV uredan nalaz,zadovoljavajuce ovarijske rezerve.Pitanje mogu li ja iz ovoga svega zakljucit da su te slamke smrznute nekako sam sva izgubljena i nova ne znam ni koji mi je postupak namjenio tako da ne mogu pitat ni za cijenu a nije da me ne zanima nemojte me krivo shvatit vidim da vas ima dosta sa CITA pa ako moze bilo koja pomoc.Izvinite sto sam vas udusila



metkovk@ dobro došla!! Skoro pa da sam sigurna da ti je zamrznuo te slamke. Vjerovatno bi radio IVF  Icsi. Za cijenu nisam sigurna, mislim da se kreće oko 7000 kn. Ali nemoj se ustručavat; zovi i pitaj. To je tvoje pravo! 
Moj ti je savijet da iskoristiš što prije te spermiće.
SRETNO   :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

Pinky kako si nam ti? Split te zove. Beta sutra??

----------


## Pinky

uf luda sam.... beta bi trebala biti u subotu, ali ce biti sutra zato sto ne znam radi li ovaj lab u subotu ili ne. zao mi je sta sam radila onaj test u utorak, pa sam sad ufurana da sam trudna iako se pokusavam skulirati.... tek ce sutra biti igra zivaca dok ne dodje rezultat...

ne svidja mi se sta se ema ne javlja   :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

emma je u split išla vadit betu pa vjerovatno nije došla još doma! naša trudnica ide laganini  :Klap:

----------


## Denny

daj Bože da negdi slavi...   :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

hi cure   :Bye:   jutros sam išla vadit hormone FSH, LH, TSH, prolaktin, estradiol, testosteron na firule. Nalazi za 10 dana.

----------


## thegirl25

ajde brzo nam javite rezultate... što te tiče moje laparaskopije, razmislit ću dobro, šta i kako...ah kad nisam pametnašta mi je činiti...

----------


## nea0902

ja od sljedećeg tjedna idem na sve one redovne preglede (bris, papa, hormone) i onda idem na dogovor u Cita kod jednog ili drugog dr.-a 
Pitanje - da li da nosim sve ove nalaze ili? 
Još jedno pitanje prvi spermiogram nam je bija užas, ali mislim da je to zbog toga šta nismo se držali svega prije toga. Drugi je bija ne odličan nego super, trebam li ga ponavljat - ne ja nego on 
Cure jeste se našle jučer?
Pinky~~~~ i svim ostalim curama

----------


## Denny

Obavezno ponesi sve nalaze i oba spermiograma, pa neka dr. odluči treba li ga ponavljati. 
Bile smo na kavici i bilo je super.  :D 
emma9999, Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~ neka budu velike brojke   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

*Thegirl25* ja imam operaciju u Cita za koji dan, pa ti javim kakvi su bili prema meni.   :Wink:

----------


## gugi32

emma9999, Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## kontra

> zamrzavanje spermica (ne znam koliko to kosta)


kriopohrana sjemena - 600kn na period do 6 mjeseci


di nam je emma i ß?   :Sad:

----------


## kontra

> hi cure    jutros sam išla vadit hormone FSH, LH, TSH, prolaktin, estradiol, testosteron na firule. Nalazi za 10 dana.


a kortizol i sl. test. ?  :/

----------


## Blekonja

> emma9999, Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete



xxxx pozz cure   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## thegirl25

> *Thegirl25* ja imam operaciju u Cita za koji dan, pa ti javim kakvi su bili prema meni.


Ajde super držim ti fige, i obavezno piši kako je bilo...Ja evo nikako da donesem odluku...
Malo me muči i to pitanje laparaskopije, kako je počelo ljeto koliko dugo se nebih smjela kupat na plaži?

----------


## prima

pinky   :Cekam:

----------


## Pinky

evo cekam i ja.... rekli da ce biti gotova oko dva sata.... do tada cu izgrist nokte na rukama i nogama   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## prima

> evo cekam i ja.... rekli da ce biti gotova oko dva sata.... do tada cu izgrist nokte na rukama i nogama


čuvaj nokte, šta'š glođat u rodilištu   :Grin:

----------


## kontra

pinky... oce li vise?   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

19.5  :/  :/  

kaze dr. s da ne surfam previse   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   kad sam mu odmah rekla: biokemijska....

kaze da ne mora biti katastrofa, jer su mi vraceni 3. dan i jer je danas 13 dpt. moram u pon ponovo vadit i nadat se da se dupla.....

ma bas je divan nas dr s.   :Grin:  

nece me trocifrene,pa nece.... ili sam ja fakat najnestrpljivije celjade ovde....

----------


## gugi32

Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete   :Kiss:

----------


## gugi32

Što nam je s emmom?

----------


## prima

> ... i nadat se da se dupla....


i ja ću isto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

pinky nadam se u ponedjeljak da će biti trocifrena  :D   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Pinky~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak da se beta lijepo udupla. Sretno draga moja.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
emma9999 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas lijepo iznenadiš.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Pa dobro DI STE VI?????  Ja se spakovala za bolnicu (to je trajalo   :Grin:  ), u ponedjeljak je dan D. Cili dan od nervoze tamanim jagode i trišnje, dobila sam i lagani osip i neki smečkasti iscjedak čudnog mirisa  :? Ne znam trebam li se zabrinut oko toga? Ali već čujem Poljaka "Nije to ništa" pa nek se oni brinu za to kad dođe vrijeme.   :Grin:  A pošto ni ovdje nema nikoga, najbiolje da se vratim svojim jagodama i trišnjama.    :Bye:  

Emma9999, Pinky   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Denny želim ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sreće!   :Smile:  

Ja odmarala živce i nisam navračala često...

----------


## Blekonja

nažalost draga Denny nemam šta pisat informativno    :Nope:   pa samo ćirnem, a za sutra ti želim sve najbolje i brz oporavak   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  , sve će proći ok mislit ćemo na tebe   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

draga denny, da ponediljak bude super dan i tebi i meni   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> draga denny, da ponediljak bude super dan i tebi i meni


Cure sretno!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## TwistedQ

Pinky, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
Denny, 
ja sam u Salusu bila na laparaskopiji (dr.P. i dr.Š., skinuli endo. cistu i miom).
U svakom slučaju, mislim da je pametno da si se odlučila za njih.
Znam da te strah - ali ne brini, u dobrim si rukama.

Svim curama, 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

*rozalija, Blekonja, bublica3, TwistedQ, Pinky, IRENA456, Kontra...* cure, hvala vam svima   :Kiss:  

*Pinky* draga, sutra kad dođem sebi i svratim na Rodu, neka se sve trese od smajlića za tebe i *emmu9999*.

Eto, idem ja pa u Božje ruke i što bude. Ljubim vas sve.   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

sretno denny!!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

denny sretno fige držimo!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

Denny, budi bez brige sutra, u dobrim si rukama!!!!! Mislit ćemo sve na tebe ~~~~~~~ :D

----------


## Ordep

:Bye:  samo da pozdravim sve moje drage curice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za buduće uspjehe i lijepe bete  :Love:   :Kiss:  nadam se da ću stić na kavicu s vama sljedeći put  :Wink:

----------


## bublica3

Ciao drage moje, nadam se da ste mi dobro. Šaljem vam svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za sve šta vam treba  :D 
Emma za beturinu  ~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:  
Pinky za veeeliku betu ~~~~~~~~ :D 
Denny za ~~~~~~~~~ Poljaka i Šparca da obave dobar posao!!! I za dobar oporavak!
Blekonja ~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu dijetu i sve šta ide s tim!
Irena ~~~~~~~~~ da riješiš probleme i da dobiješ malog   :Saint:  
Kontra ~~~~~~~~~~ za malog Irca  :D  ili Irkinju   :Laughing:  
Madonna ~~~~~~~~~~ sretno   :Smile:  
I da MPO u Splitu krene alla grande!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D  :D  :D

----------


## madonna

> Ciao drage moje, nadam se da ste mi dobro. Šaljem vam svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za sve šta vam treba  :D 
> Emma za beturinu  ~~~~~~~~~  
> Pinky za veeeliku betu ~~~~~~~~ :D 
> Denny za ~~~~~~~~~ Poljaka i Šparca da obave dobar posao!!! I za dobar oporavak!
> Blekonja ~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu dijetu i sve šta ide s tim!
> Irena ~~~~~~~~~ da riješiš probleme i da dobiješ malog   
> Kontra ~~~~~~~~~~ za malog Irca  :D  ili Irkinju   
> Madonna ~~~~~~~~~~ sretno   
> I da MPO u Splitu krene alla grande!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D  :D  :D


bublica je sve rekla.....da ne ponavljam, svima velika   :Kiss:   i vjere u sebe!!

----------


## ketyy

Denny sretno na operaciji,cuvaj se iza meni se dosta toga izremetilo posli operacije  :Heart:  

Pinky  :D da se beta popne do neba

emma  :Cekam:  

Blekonja,bublica,twisted,pinky,kontra,rozarija,the  girl,nea ,ordep,emma,denny,irena puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ketyy

gugi,prima,madona vas sam zaboravila  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

pala na 14.4. opet biokemijska   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mala2

> pala na 14.4. opet biokemijska


ajme!!! žao mi je! ali znaj da ćemo biti sve mi nagređene kad tad!!!
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kontra

aaaa pinky, draga, sta da ti kazem... drzi se...   :Taps:

----------


## bublica3

Pinky   :Love:

----------


## Ordep

tako sam se nadala draga pinky da će to biti to....drž se nekako  :Love:  doć će i tvoja mrvica na red.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

pinky žao mi je draga moja   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Drži se bićeš ti nama ubrzo MAMA. Od   :Heart:   ti to želim.

----------


## Blekonja

> pala na 14.4. opet biokemijska


aaaajme pinky   :No:   žao mi je iskreno od   :Heart:  , baš sam se nadala
drži se, virujem da si down sad, ali mi smo uz tebe uvik imaš pp 
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

Denny, onda kako je prošla operacija u Salusa? jesi li nam dobro i šta su rekli naši dragi dotori?

----------


## nea0902

stvarno mi je žaj Pinky al ne žalosti se   :Love:  doć će i tvoj dan sigurna sam  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

cure   :Kiss:   vi ste legende   :Love:   :Heart:   hvala

----------


## TwistedQ

Pinky,   :Love:  
Samo se tribamo još malo strpiti i bit ćemo mame..   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Cure moje ŽIVA SAM, A MIOMA NEMA VIŠE! :D 
Trajalo je dva sata, prvo je dr. Š  radio histeroskopiju, a onda dr. P miom i još neke stvari. Evo me sad odmaram u sobi, na infuziji, imam veliki rez preko cijelog stomaka i ne mogu se micat jer užasno boli, ali sam presretna jer me Šparac probudio sa rečenicom - dušo, sad ti je sve savršeno u redu.  :D Nema cista, mioma, endometrioze, polipa - ničega! SVE JE SPREMNO ZA BEBICU! 
 :Saint:

----------


## Denny

Nemam riječi da nahvalim cilu ekipu ovdje u Salusa, od doktora do čistaćice, svi su super. A posebno naši dr P i Š. Ne samo da su napravili odličan posao, nego nikad nisam vidila Poljaka u tako nježnom izdanju, drugi čovik.   :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Draga Pinky, danas kad su mi P i Š zajedno radili UZV pola sata prije operacije, ti si im taman javila svoju betu. Ako ti to išta sad znači, oba su bila baš tužni, posebno Šparac, a onda i ja s njima. Šaljem ti veliki virtualni zagrljaj i drži se draga.   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

bas mi je drago da je sve proslo super   :Love:   :Kiss:  

ma krasni su nasi dr s i dr p

zao mi je sto cu ih spletom zivotnih okolnosti morati napustiti i poci na vv   :Crying or Very sad:  

mislim da cu ipak u cekanju novog stimuliranoga pokusati jedan prirodnjak u cita.

ali sad kad sam opet svecano nezaposlena, ne znam mogu li si priustiti sve ove inekcije iz svog dzepa ponovo...

----------


## bublica3

Draga Denny rekla sam ti da su oni Dream team!!!  Drago mi je da je sve prošlo u redu a i očekivala sam da će tako biti! 
Aj lipo nam se oporavi   :Wink:  


Veliki pozdrav   :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Denny   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

> Draga Denny rekla sam ti da su oni Dream team!!!  Drago mi je da je sve prošlo u redu a i očekivala sam da će tako biti! 
> Aj lipo nam se oporavi   
> 
> 
> Veliki pozdrav



evo bublica je rekla sve što bi i ja baš se  :D  :D  :D što si se riješila tih podstanara i sad možeš konačno prema svojoj bebici, odmaraj nam se lipo i oporavi se što prije!!

 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## madonna

Pinky   :Love:  , ja jos uvijek vjerujem u nas sve...jednog dana bit cemo MAME, mislim da ide jedna pjesma, "nebo voli strpljive", pa se eto nadam da onaj gore ili vec gdje je sve vidi..... valjda ce spoznat da smo mi sa svim ovim iskustvom predodredene biti posebne mame....

Denny, sad kad je tijelo spremno, nadam se da ces sto prije biti mama   :Heart:  

Svi ostalim curkama, puno   :Love:  , posebno emma9999, za koji ne znam da li je negdje sretna, pa to ne stigne sa nama podijeliti...

Moja slijedeca nada biti ce na jesen...do tada se nadam zajednickoj kavi...

----------


## maja8

denny draga tako sam sretna što je ssve dobro prošlo i želim da što prije dođeš do svoje bebice  :Love:

----------


## emma9999

evo mene curke moje, emma je samo malo   :Evil or Very Mad:   na sve ove izbrisane, zaključane teme i jer više ne znam di šta da napišem, ali to ne znači da nismo u kontaktu..ipak smo čakulanje  preselile na sms   :Wink:  

ne znam koliko je vezano za temu, ali ja ću isto ovdje da napišem da je moja beta pozitivna i da je   :Zaljubljen:  tu

 :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mala2

> *emma9999*  jupiiiiiii :D  :D  :D  :D


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Denny

BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO presretna sam zbog tebe  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
I mislila sam da negdi slaviš! :D
Neka ovaj put bude školski i sretno do kraja!   :Heart:

----------


## madonna

i ja sam imala osjećaj da negdje slaviš....napokon jedna sretna među nama..... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marči

kopiram post od prije tjedan dana!

Sve teme pod *važno* su upozorene i sve ih brišemo kako stignemo. Na vama je da vodite svoje teme/topic-e tako da budu u skadu s prvobitnim dogovorom i pravilima foruma (sjetite se, navedeni su kad smo te teme i otvarale).
Ove teme pod VAŽNO su za izmjenu informativnih podataka vezanih za određenu kliniku. 
*ODBROJAVANJE*  je otvoreno kako bi si na toj temi međusobno zaželjele sreću, čestitale, dale si podršku, podijelile i tugu i sreću...ali samo za to!

Što da vam kažem cure...evo, odredite si same kaznu....meni samo pada na pamet ključanje teme do daljenjega....   :Sad:   brisanje vaših vibri vidim ne pali... :?

----------


## bublica3

Ja imam samo jedno pitanje. Dali možemo mi iz Splita i okolice imati jednu temu za bodrenje izmjenjivanje svakodnevnih iskustava i davanju potpore jedna drugoj? Ako na ovom forumu ne možemo to ostvariti ja ću vam zahvalit i lijepo vas pozdravit. Meni je osobno najpotrebnija moralna potpora i povezanost koju smo uspile uspostavit.

----------


## marti_sk

> Ja imam samo jedno pitanje. Dali možemo mi iz Splita i okolice imati jednu temu za bodrenje izmjenjivanje svakodnevnih iskustava i davanju potpore jedna drugoj? Ako na ovom forumu ne možemo to ostvariti ja ću vam zahvalit i lijepo vas pozdravit. Meni je osobno najpotrebnija moralna potpora i povezanost koju smo uspile uspostavit.


sorry, nemoj se ljutiti ali to isto dobijes i na odbrojavanju, tamo zajedno se veselimo, tugujemo, bodrimo i sl. ako sve to radite na posebne topike onda topik odbrojavanje uopste nema smisla

----------


## bublica3

sorry, nemoj se ljutiti ali to isto dobijes i na odbrojavanju, tamo zajedno se veselimo, tugujemo, bodrimo i sl. ako sve to radite na posebne topike onda topik odbrojavanje uopste nema smisla[/quote]

Ako čemo se sve mi s Potpomognute u Splitu prebacit na ODBROJAVANJE nema nikakvih problema. Cure drage Denny, Emma9999, Blekonja, Irena456, Madonna, Pinky, Kontra, i sve vi koje ste do sada htjele podršku i sve ostalo vidimo se na odbrojavanju. Svaka od nas nešto odbrojava.

----------


## Blekonja

> Ja imam samo jedno pitanje. Dali možemo mi iz Splita i okolice imati jednu temu za bodrenje izmjenjivanje svakodnevnih iskustava i davanju potpore jedna drugoj? Ako na ovom forumu ne možemo to ostvariti ja ću vam zahvalit i lijepo vas pozdravit. Meni je osobno najpotrebnija moralna potpora i povezanost koju smo uspile uspostavit.



 :Naklon:  

ma dajte molim vas mislim da vam mjesto ne uzimamo mi sa našim postićima nego FORUMSKA BURZA pa jednostavno STE PRETJERALI, RODA SE PRETVORILA U JEDNU VELIKU BURZU, A NE U RODITELJSKI FORUM I u potpunosti te potpisujem bublice, a za odbrojavanje MOJ KOMENTAR NA TO JE DA ja jednostavno tamo nisam našla svoje mjesto, za što meni da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tamo hrpa žena koje nikad neću upoznati, pa ja neću u postupak još duuuugo vremena što bi ja trebala samo otvarat i čitat, meni za ništa tamo ne mogu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  a osim toga u početku kad sam došla na Rodu, bila sam ja na odbrojavanju ali nemojte me krivo shvatit ako nisi stalno tu i ne vibraš i ovoj i onoj VIRUJTE MI BRZO TE ZABORAVE, jednostavno mi nismo u tom điru šta bi i s POTPOMOGNUTE U SPLITU (ako još postoji) rekle.


A sad ajte bog   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Ja sam prije svoje jučerašnje operacije puno mislila na ove cure, svaka njihova riječ podrške mi je odzvanjala u glavi i davala mi neku nadu da će sve biti dobro. To im nikada neću zaboraviti. I čim sam došla sebi, bez obzira na jake bolove, javila sam se preko mob. da im zahvalim i kažem da je sve ok. Evo i sad sam u bolnici i nemojte me krivo shvatiti ali takvu podršku i toplinu na odbrojavanju nisam dobila. Baš sam tužna, eto.

----------


## bublica3

Draga Denny nadam se da si danas malo bolje i da te manje boli. 

imaš pp

----------


## thegirl25

alo koke samo da vam javim da sam upravo čula od jedne cure da je njezina rodica ostala iz prve trudna u Cita u poljaka sa blizancima u 39 godini ... nakon15 godina idiopatske neplodnosti...možete mislit... eto go Cito go  :Smile: ))

----------


## IRENA456

S obzirom da nisam u postupku i da neču ni biti meni nije mjesto ovdje i zato me nema.
Jako sam tužna i razočarana .
Nači će mo se mi na nekom drugom forumu .
I još nešto,PRESTALA SAM PUŠIT

----------


## marči

> Ja imam samo jedno pitanje. Dali možemo mi iz Splita i okolice imati jednu temu za bodrenje izmjenjivanje svakodnevnih iskustava i davanju potpore jedna drugoj? Ako na ovom forumu ne možemo to ostvariti ja ću vam zahvalit i lijepo vas pozdravit. Meni je osobno najpotrebnija moralna potpora i povezanost koju smo uspile uspostavit.


bublice nije mi jasno tvoje pitanje. 
zašto misliš da su Split i okolica drugačiji TE DA TREBA OTVORITI ZASEBNU TEMU I IĆI MIMO DOGOVORENIH PRAVILA kada je tema za bodrenje (ODBROJAVANJE) JEDNA TEMA ZA SVE forumašice bez obzira u koju kliniku išle?
Sve vibre, sva veselja i sve tuge su jednako vrijedne i važne za podijeliti. 
Ukoliko to nekome ne odgovara nama je zaista žao, ovaj PDF je za sve jednak.

----------


## nadda

Evo cure ja ću se malo ubacit jer i ja sam sa nekima sa foruma koje su iz Splita isto nekada recimo vodila borbu sa moderatoricama da bi se uopće otvorila POTPOMOGNUTA U SPLITU.
I ja sam Citašica i imam blizance i još uvijek pratim i vas i Odbrojavanje i ostale teme koliko mi vrijeme dozvoljava i znam kako se osjećate.
ALI,jedno veliko ali pokušajte se uskladiti sa pravilima kako smo i mi na kraju napravile i sve je bilo ok.
Nemojte misliti da na ODBROJAVANJU nećete dobiti podršku od ljudi koje ne poznajete i nikada nećete upoznati jer to moram reći nije istina.Ima toliko ljudi koje sam upoznala,a i onih koje nisam ,a zauzimaju lijepo mjesto u mom srcu i bili su mi velika podrška.
Sa nekim ćete se zbližiti,upoznati,a neke nikada nećete,a opet vam ti ljudi mogu i pomoći i utješiti vas.
Shvatite ovo kao savjet osobe koja je prošla kroz sve ono što i vi prolazite i nemojte odlaziti sa foruma jer ovo je naš svijet koji je i danas svakodnevno dio mog života upravo zahvaljujući mnogim divnim ljudima.
Uzmite u obzir da su i moderatorice prošle ono što vi prolazite i nije da vas ne razumiju.
Nadam se da ćete shvatiti što sam vam željela reći.
Svima puno  :Kiss:   i svima da što prije dobijete svoje   :Saint:

----------


## metkovk@

cure da vam se pridruzim ja osobno nisam dugo na forumu i nisam kompetentna da donosim neke zakljucke,samo znam da me svako vase   :Heart:  dobrote dirne. Osobno ne znam ni jednu,ali sam s vama povezanija nego sa svojim ukucanima,samo sam htjela reci da ja nisam nikad otisla na odbrojavanje jer me ustvari interesirala potpomognuta u Splitu, jer sam trenutno u toj fazi,a kad budem odbrojavala bit cu opet sa ovim curama jer sam s njima odbrojavala od pocetka pa bi brojanje htjela sa njima zavrsiti.Usput receno jucer bila u dr P nasao mi 3js sinoc dobila stopericu sutra ujutro punkcija eto cisto da se zna svim curama u postupku puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Bye:   :Bye:   :Kiss:  DENNY moja prijateljica poslje operacije mioma ostala truda,a bili je otpisali zato   :Love:  samo se oporavi i u akciju   :Kiss:  ,EMMA :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  super vijest cestitam MAMA,PINKY  od  :Heart:  ti zelim da sto prije drzis u naruciju svoga   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

metkovka sretno!!!!!
kakvu ti je terapiju dr p dao (jesi li uzimala kakve inekcije ili tablete prije stoperice?)

----------


## metkovk@

popila sam 15 tableta letrozola i primila 6 inekcija menopaura jucer mi nasao 3 js stopericu dala sinoc u 21 u stomak sutra ujutro u 7 30 punkcija,mozete li mi reci sta mi dalje ide ja sam totalna zbunjoza   :? hvala  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

na punkciji ces dobiti 2 inekcije u guzu od kojih te nista nece boliti (ja se bome nicega nisam ni sicala   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   niti tko mi je mudante obukao   :Laughing:  ) punkcija kratko traje pa onda malo odmoris dok dodjes sebi  i ides doma. nakon dan, dan ipo zovu te i kazu ti koliko ih se oplodilo i kad je transfer. prije transfera trebas popiti dosta vode (jer je navodjen klasicnim uzv-om, ne vaginalnim) sjednes i gledas u plafoncic, oni vrate embrijice, opet legnes malo i to je to. nista strasno ni bolno. sretno!!!!

transfer ti bude ili 3. ili 5. dan nakon punkcije

----------


## metkovk@

pinky hvala ti puno,mislim da ce se i meni nesto slicno desit sto se tice mudanata jer cin mi je rekao da ne smijem nista jesti, a moram krenit za split oko 5 da bi dosla u 7 30 bojim se da mi nece trebat ni dati inekcije past cu u nesvjest sto od gladi ,a sto od panike jer sam inace strasljiva sto se tice tih stvari mada mi je sad malo lakse jer znam sto me ceka hvala jos jednom :  :Love:

----------


## ketyy

pinky jako mi je zao,ali ceka tebe tvoja mrva samo se tribas jos malo borit i strpit  :Heart:  

emma  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D od srca da sve do kraja prode u redu

denny drago mi je sta je sve proslo ok sad se lijepo odmaraj i spremi za nove pobjede  :Kiss:  

cure veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## ketyy

I dalje mi nije jasno kome smetaju nasa druzenja,razgovori i potpora, zar to nije bitnije od svega ostaloga...neke su mozda zaboravile da su bile u slicnim situacijama 
ovde smo se navikle jedna na drugu i znamo kroz koji problem svaka prolazi i tako mozemo najbolje pomoci jedna drugoj,saljem ja vibrice svim curama,zenama ali ipak je drugaciji osjecaj kad nekoga od tih zena upoznas ili pratis svaki korak u njihovoj borbi

ali bitan je protokol,slazem se nije bitno ono sta je nama bitno,nismo mi stvari koje ce netko oplodit ovako ili onako jednog dana, mi smo zene cija je borba ponekad i preteska i mozda nas necija podrska ili lijepa rijec odrzi da ne odustanemo od svega

----------


## marči

> I dalje mi nije jasno kome smetaju nasa druzenja,razgovori i potpora, zar to nije bitnije od svega ostaloga...neke su mozda zaboravile da su bile u slicnim situacijama 
> ovde smo se navikle jedna na drugu i znamo kroz koji problem svaka prolazi i tako mozemo najbolje pomoci jedna drugoj,saljem ja vibrice svim curama,zenama ali ipak je drugaciji osjecaj kad nekoga od tih zena upoznas ili pratis svaki korak u njihovoj borbi
> 
> ali bitan je protokol,slazem se nije bitno ono sta je nama bitno,nismo mi stvari koje ce netko oplodit ovako ili onako jednog dana, mi smo zene cija je borba ponekad i preteska i mozda nas necija podrska ili lijepa rijec odrzi da ne odustanemo od svega


vidim da vas je dosta novih i da vam nije jasno...molim vas prije korištenja ovog PDF-a pročitajte sva pravila i bit će vam sve jasno. pravila smo donijele zajedno s korisnicima našeg PDF-a u trenutku stvaranja pravila i odnose se na sve i nove i stare i neće se mijenjati jer ovaj PDF mora biti u skladu s ostatkom foruma i na vama je da ih prihvatite u trenutku učlanjenja.
Podrška, lijepa riječ, vibrice...sve je dobrodošlo na za to predviđenim mjestima. 
Molim vas da o tome više ne raspravljamo na ovoj temi već da se vratite na samu bit ove teme.

----------


## MIJA 32

> I dalje mi nije jasno kome smetaju nasa druzenja,razgovori i potpora, zar to nije bitnije od svega ostaloga...neke su mozda zaboravile da su bile u slicnim situacijama 
> ovde smo se navikle jedna na drugu i znamo kroz koji problem svaka prolazi i tako mozemo najbolje pomoci jedna drugoj,saljem ja vibrice svim curama,zenama ali ipak je drugaciji osjecaj kad nekoga od tih zena upoznas ili pratis svaki korak u njihovoj borbi
> 
> ali bitan je protokol,slazem se nije bitno ono sta je nama bitno,nismo mi stvari koje ce netko oplodit ovako ili onako jednog dana, mi smo zene cija je borba ponekad i preteska i mozda nas necija podrska ili lijepa rijec odrzi da ne odustanemo od svega


mislim stvarno :shock: 
zaista ne vjerujem da ovo čitam 100x :shock: 
ajmo po redu:
nikome ne smetaju vaša druženja,razgovori i potpora no ovo je forum Udruge Roda i postoje pravila ponašanja koja treba poštovati
fakat mi nije jasno što je nerazumljivo i čemu ova rasprava :? 
chatati možete putem mailing liste,sms,uživo piti kavu i razgovarati no to ne možete raditi na ovom forumu jer su pravila takva
niske udarce da su neke od nas zaboravile kakav je osjećaj prolaziti kroz postupak ne želim ni komentirati
svi smo mi prošli isti put,neki još prolaze,no ja sam se uvijek trudila poštovati pravila,nekada sam ih možda nehotice i prekršila,no nikada namjerno

----------


## metkovk@

cure odo ja sutra na transfer ja cu se veselit i to ovako jjjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhu prije tri mjeseca sam trebala ici u prag po donora a sada na transfer i da se ne veselim sa vama koje ste mi toliko pomogle cure HVALA  :Naklon:   :Naklon:  joj kako sam sretna :D

----------


## IRENA456

draga metkovka@ nadam se da je trnsfer proša dobro i da si sretna

----------


## gugi32

Cure   :Kiss:  , danas mi je prvi dan pikanja, ali buduci me boli stomak jer imam M ne znam da li smijem popiti ketonal, jer mi inače samo on pomaže?

Btw. u utorak sam u Cita pa ako je tko tamo možemo i na kavicu?

----------


## rozalija

> Cure   , danas mi je prvi dan pikanja, ali buduci me boli stomak jer imam M ne znam da li smijem popiti ketonal, jer mi inače samo on pomaže?
> 
> Btw. u utorak sam u Cita pa ako je tko tamo možemo i na kavicu?


SRETNO!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## metkovk@

evo brojim 7 dan od transfera malo boli stomak kao da trebam dobit M nikakve druge simptome nemam,osim sto sam strasno nervozna zna li neka od vas dali mogu popit nesto za smirenje .Gugi32 sretno  :Heart:

----------


## gugi32

Draga metkovk@ smijes popiti nesto za smirenje i saljem ti bezbroj vibrica za prekrasnu betu!   :Kiss:

----------


## thegirl25

Gugi sretno u postupku, o svemu nas informiraj kako i šta se događa  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

zna li netko rade li u kbc firule preko ljeta, ceka li se na postupak i koliko?
pokusala bi koji postupak preko lita, prirodnjak, prije nego nam milinovic zapecati sudbinu

----------


## Ordep

draga najbolje ti je nazvat firule i pitat(možda da tražiš dr. budimira)tako ćeš iz prve ruke znat  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

zvala, rekla da me zanima mpo, nastao tajac pa su nesto sapljali pa mi je rekla da se javim dr tandari!! biologu.... :?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ordep

je dr.tandara je biolog, dobar i dr. budimir ti radi na tome , na žalost nemam ti ja njihove brojeve ali provaj pitat da ti daju broj onda ili ti je najbolje doći , kad budeš u splitu u kbc, tamo na ginekologiju pa pitat. ja sam ih jednom upitala za mpo u kbc, neka dr. me samo bljedo pogledala i odgovorila da se to radi ali da ona ne zna ništa o tome , jedino se mogu javiti doktorima koji se bave s tim, ali imena mi nije spominjala, ma zbunjoze teške, ka da je to ko zna šta pa svi blenu.ništa ženo , žao mi je šta nisam od pomoći, možda netko zna više o kbc-u pa se javi, ako ne uspiješ prije doć do odgovornih dr.
uvijek se s nečim moramo boriti  da bi došli do cilja  :Love:

----------


## Denny

Blido gledaju? Svašta. Ajme te naše bolnice. Ako ništa drugo, ipak pitaj dr. Tandaru. On je gore uvik između 10 i 11 kad rade spermiograme, ali ipak nazovi dan prije za svaki slučaj. Pitaj samo oće li taj dan radit, dođi gore i idi direktno kod njega (zadnja vrata lijevo). Izgleda da se s onima na šalteru nema snisla raspravljat. Meni se čovik učinio onako ok, nadam se da će ti pomoć.   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## nadda

Meni je prija bila na razgovoru sa dr.Budimirom,treba otići u gin.ambulantu,naruči se kod dr.B.,mislim da je četvrtkom u ambulanti,a Tandara je svaki dan od 10 d0 11 tamo.Ne radu još ICSI ,tek kad bude novo rodilište,kažu da bi trebalo na jesen,a čeka se do nekih mjesec dana.To je ono što ja znam.Nadam se da sam pomogla malo.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ajme hvala vam. ako ne rade priko lita nadam se da cu upasti barem na prirodnjak u 9.

----------


## Denny

Super, držim fige da nam ti budeš prva fiorumska trudnica sa Firula.   :Heart:   :D

----------


## thegirl25

Nitko ništa ne piše na našoj tebi, Znam jedino da nam je gugi punkcija u nedelju u Poljaka šta je sa drugim curama??? Ja sljedeći tjedan vađenje hormona da vidim jel se taj prolaktin kojim čudom sam snizio bez Bromergona...ah neznam ni šta da mislim više...pozzzz

----------


## Denny

Pa koliko ja znam jedino gugi sutra ima punkciju i Pinky možda dogovori neki prirodnjak, mi sve ostale cure smo na nekakvom "čekanju" do jeseni, kao zatišje pred buru... Al' kad stigne rujan i krenemo u akciju, bit će navala u CITO.  :D 
gugi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno sutra draga i želim vam uspješan lov!!!    :Heart:

----------


## gugi32

> Pa koliko ja znam jedino gugi sutra ima punkciju i Pinky možda dogovori neki prirodnjak, mi sve ostale cure smo na nekakvom "čekanju" do jeseni, kao zatišje pred buru... Al' kad stigne rujan i krenemo u akciju, bit će navala u CITO.  :D 
> gugi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno sutra draga i želim vam uspješan lov!!!


     tnx cure i samo da javim da je lov bio uspjesan i bezbolan _ imamo 8 stanica, a sad cekamo da vidimo kakav ce biti tulum!

----------


## rozalija

> Denny prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa koliko ja znam jedino gugi sutra ima punkciju i Pinky možda dogovori neki prirodnjak, mi sve ostale cure smo na nekakvom "čekanju" do jeseni, kao zatišje pred buru... Al' kad stigne rujan i krenemo u akciju, bit će navala u CITO.  :D 
> gugi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno sutra draga i želim vam uspješan lov!!!   
> 
> 
>      tnx cure i samo da javim da je lov bio uspjesan i bezbolan _ imamo 8 stanica, a sad cekamo da vidimo kakav ce biti tulum!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve oplode i da dobiješ prekrasnih 8 blasocista. Sretno draga moja.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

sretno gugice!! dr je i meni preporucio isti cetroide (ili kako li se to izgovara) postupak jer sam lose reagirala na dugi protokol, pa se nadam da ces u 10 misecu, onako trbusasta, imat snage odgovarati na moja pitanja   :Wink:   :Kiss:  

ja sad mozdano (a dosta i fizicki, ne visim toliko na netu) odmaram od svega. cula sam se sa dr.s, u 9. misec bi probala klom ili fema prirodnjak, pa u 11. novi stimulirani. nadam se da cu u medjuvremenu ubost loto jer sam od sutra nezaposlena... tome u cast svecano sam danas izvadila umnjak, da bol na moj zadnji radni dan ne bude samo psihicka vec i fizicka   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

 :Heart:   moje drage cure   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## gugi32

Pinky   :Love:   uvijek sam spremna za odgovore   :Kiss:  

Rozalija, thegirl, Denny   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## IRENA456

draga gugi32 nadam se da je tulum dobro proša i da si dobila 8 blastica

----------


## thegirl25

hej cure veliki pozdrav...gugi sutra ima transfer...5 dan znači blastice držimo joj figee  :Wink: ) ostalim curama na citu jel se šta događa?? Ima li koja nova trudnica???

----------


## IRENA456

Draga thegirl,vidim da te nitko nije obavjestija ali mi smo prešle na mame i bebe pa ako želiš možeš se priključit.
Imamo i novu trudnicu

----------


## thegirl25

Hej veliki pozdrav...samo da vam rečem da su našoj gugi vratili dvije blastice jedna je odlična a druga vrlo dobra, a sreću su joj zamrznuli  :Wink: 
baš se veselim jednoj potencijalnoj trudnoći heheh, sad i ja jedva čekam kad će meni tako

----------


## thegirl25

Da objavim i tu da sam jučer bila na transferu dva smrzlića ... pa ćemo vidit, sljedeći korak na laparaskopija nažalost doktor inzistira...

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure ,evo ja ravno sa šaltera nakon bete nula otišla do dr Tandare.Jako simpatičan dr i sve mi je objasnio.Ukratko dok ne otvore novo rodilište neće se počinjat s potpomognutom,radit će sve metode i neće biti čekanja (nadajmo se).Tako da vam nema smisla ići dok u novinama Kerum na napravi most ili tunel  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

thegirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nastavis guginim stopama   :Heart:

----------


## thegirl25

Uh vidit ćemo nisu meni bile baš neke stanice za poželit tako da nisam vele optimistična, ali bilo bi perfa da uspije  :Wink:

----------


## thegirl25

14 dpt beta 197

----------


## Blekonja

i ovdje ću lagano  :D  :D 
za ovu lipu betu 
sad se opusti i u subotu očekujemo lipo duplanje
¸~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za to   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## nea0902

ja sam krenila od početka - brisevi, hormoni itd.
Prvi nalazi pa odma  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ureaplazma 10na4 opet i novo mikoplazma 10na3   :Crying or Very sad:   DA li je moguće da AIH su bili neuspješni zbog toga  :?

----------


## Pinky

moguce! prvo ubij bestije pa probaj ponovo. sretno!

----------


## thegirl25

Uf kako mrzim te beštije, MM nikako da ih se riješi...Draga dobre kure antibiotika bi to trebalo zas čas riješiti, a ja mislim da je taj AIH specifičan nerazumijem baš, curama kojima je i sve ok, nekad neće pa neće da upali....Sretnoooo  :Love:

----------


## vesnare

Jedan upit curama sa CITO ako znate:
zovem već nekoliko dana (naravno ne subotu i nedjelju) i nitko mi se ne javlja na ova dva broja sa neta, a htjela bih kod dr. Š na dogovor za histero u ciklusu krajem 8. početkom 9. mjeseca (slijedeću m. očekujem oko 20.07. pa bih htjela iza tog datuma na dogovr za slijedeći ciklus).
Poslala bih e-mail za naručiti se, ali mi malo glupo kad ne znam kada radi ujutro, a kada popodne pa šta napisati, a radim u smjenama pa tako da to nekako uskladim. Plus oni nazovu na prepad a moram imati odmah kalendar sa smjenama MM i mene.
Zna li netko zna zašto se ne javljaju?
Možda je kolektivni godišnji?
Ima li šanse da upadnem na histeroskopiju krajem 8. mjeseca (rade li to uopće ljeti)?

I ako je netko čuo nešto o popravku histeroskopa ili nabavku novog na Firulama javite pa da se proguram gdje uspjem prije...

----------


## Denny

Jesi li zvala na ovaj broj  *021 / 457 - 800* ?
Ako jesi, zovi i dalje, to je ordinacija dr. Poljaka i Šparca (ti traži dr. Šparca, rade svaki u svojoj smjeni). Koliko znam trenutno NISU na godišnjem zato zovi i sigurno će ti se netko javiti, meni se uvijek jave bez problema.
Za histeroskopiju ti je u načelu potrebna samo krvna slika, urin, krvna grupa i RH, te ekg srca. Nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 15 dana, ali to će ti dr. Šparac objasniti.
U bolnici samo prespavaš jednu noć, tretman je kraljevski i po meni odličan izbor.
Za Firule ti nemam ništa dobrog za reći, kruže priče da histeroskop opće nije pokvaren, nego se njima to ne radi, ili im se ne isplati, tko zna.
Ako te još što zanima pitaj, i sretno!!!  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

Hvala denny,
 to je taj broj. OK bit ću uporna.
Poslala sam Šparcu e-mail i znam šta trebam, ali ne mogu to uraditi prije nego se dogovorim.

----------


## nevena

Vesna, Dr. Sparac je na godisnjem od 01. do 15.08.
I samo zovi na taj broj, meni se odmah jave
Sretno

----------


## Ordep

dr.š radi ovaj tjedan ujutro, sljedeći popodne. sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

*S obzirom da se malo cura sa ovog podforuma koje su iz Dalmacije  javilo za prosvjed u Splitu, 
mogu zaključit da puno vas nije upoznato sa novim djelom RODA foruma pa ne bi bilo loše da ponekad povirite
OVDJE
a istaknula bih 

OVU TEMU

I OVU TEMU.*

Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, samo sam htjela istaknuti za one koji nisu vidjeli

 :D  Hura za lipe bete i nek ih je što više 
I jedan veliki IŠ svim beštijama da što prije možete u uspješne postupke  i mirne prekrasne trudnoće :Love:

----------


## Ordep

sunce m hvala na obavijesti, nisam imala pojma za ovu prijavu, pa sam sad poslala mail  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Drage curke, evo da malo oživimo i ovu našu temu i to sa jako lijepim vijestima:

*15.09.2009. bi se konačno trebalo otvoriti novo splitsko rodilište!!!* 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...8/Default.aspx

----------


## ici

cure koja je ljekarna najpovoljnija za kupnju lijekova u Splitu?

----------


## Pinky

> Drage curke, evo da malo oživimo i ovu našu temu i to sa jako lijepim vijestima:
> 
> *15.09.2009. bi se konačno trebalo otvoriti novo splitsko rodilište!!!* 
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...8/Default.aspx


ne treba ti skakati previse od srece sve dok je gabric tamo. kao sto je rekla moja ginicka - hebo ti i opremu i super biologa kad je on tamo....

----------


## Denny

> cure koja je ljekarna najpovoljnija za kupnju lijekova u Splitu?


LJEKARNA BLATINE
Adresa: POLJIČKA CESTA 31A
Telefon: 021 / 370 - 745

Pokušaj nazvati pa pitaj. Dosta je cura reklo da imaju povoljne cijene. Ja mogu samo potvrditi za Ovitrelle jer sam ih uvijek tamo kupovala.   :Kiss:  

*Pinky*, ni meni se ne sviđa onaj Gabrić, nema šanse da me takne... A ima njih još koji su u mom slučaju falili 100% i stvarno više ne znam kome da virujem i di bi išla da moram na IVF na Firule.  :/

----------


## Denny

Mislim da ću se držat Cita dokle god budem mogla, ali kad jednom budem morala ić na Firule, dobro ću prethodno ispipat teren, jer mi se kosa na glavi diže od same pomisli na njih.  :Rolling Eyes:  A biolog je stvarno super.

----------


## Pinky

kaze li gabric meni kad mu dodjem na prirodnjak na firule "sta je, dosla si ovde muktasiti" nakon sto vidi da sam bila u cita (sto se dogodilo jednoj curi ovdje) opalit cu ga fasciklom sa povijesti bolesti posrid obiteljskih dragulja pa nek se misli
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Denny

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Pa to je prestrašno... za novine!

----------


## TWEETY77

Cure,zna li itko da li rade u Cita ili je i tamo zastoj?Trebam se narucit za koji dan,pa da znam sto me ceka.

----------


## gugi32

Rade, ali im se javi sto prije da ti recu sto sve treba i da se dogovori psiholosko savjetovanje koje imaju dogovoreno (mislim) srijedom oko 2 kod njih tamo...

----------


## Denny

Rade, rade!!!  :D  :D 
I ne samo to, CITO je na svojim web stranicama objavio rezultate uspješnosti svih IVF, ICSI i FET postupaka od 2006 do danas, i to prema godinama starosti žene. Pogledajte, zvuči JAAKO zanimljivo i ohrabrujuće!  :D  :D 
http://www.cito.hr/hrv/djelatnosti=ivf.html

----------


## frka

cure, nisam iz St i ne idem u Cito i ne zelim vas obeshrabljivati, ali mislim da s novim zakonom s ovim statistikama mozete ravno u smece  :Sad:   prekrasne brojke, ali sad se na njih moze zaboraviti  :Crying or Very sad:  

ali zelim vam svima srecu!!

----------


## IRENA456

ovi su rezultati odlični samo me malo obeshrabrilo br.trudnoča nakon 40god
to je za i očekivat ali ....

----------


## ina33

> cure, nisam iz St i ne idem u Cito i ne zelim vas obeshrabljivati, ali mislim da s novim zakonom s ovim statistikama mozete ravno u smece   prekrasne brojke, ali sad se na njih moze zaboraviti  
> 
> ali zelim vam svima srecu!!


Cito ima vrhunskog biologa, star-quality material na području cijele ex Juge, rekla bih, ali ne može niti on čuda stvarat s novim zakonom. S novim Zakonom nema šanse da ova statistika bude održana.

----------


## ina33

> ovi su rezultati odlični samo me malo obeshrabrilo br.trudnoča nakon 40god
> to je za i očekivat ali ....


Mislim da je pošteno da klinike linkaju uspješnost sa starosnom skupinom žena jer je to najbitnij faktor za uspješnost.

----------


## IRENA456

naravno da je pošteno i zbog toga sam več godinama kod njih 
samo sam tila reč da sam teško prihvatila tu istinu iako sam več s njom upoznata  :Sad:

----------


## nadda

Veliki pozdrav cure!
Recite mi ako je ko od vas radio hsg u splitu,koliko se ostaje u bolnici i koji dan od M se to radi?

----------


## Denny

Ja sam radila u Cita pa sam odmah išla kući tako da ne znam koliko se ostaje u bolnici, ali se definitivno radi oko 7 - 10 dana ciklusa (dan-dva nakon prestanka krvarenja, svakako prije sljedeće ovulacije)

----------


## Suncem.m.

naddo, poviri ovaj link

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35591&start=0
Istina da je prošlo dosta od tada ali mislim da je postupak isti

----------


## TWEETY77

Hvala curama na odgovorima  :Love:  Na razgovoru sam za koji dan pa cemo vidjeti.....

----------


## Blekonja

cure u četvrtak 17.09. u 15,00 je kavica u Kalafatića, bilo bi lijepo kada bi vas došlo što više...., ajmo ima vas ovdje dosta iz Splita i okolice pa ako možete bilo kako lijepo bi bilo da dođete da se upoznamo....  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

bas sam tuzna sto necu biti...

----------


## Denny

Evo stigla nam je i jesen... Jesen kakvoj se nismo nadali ovog proljeća.  :/  Umjesto da bude "plodna i rodna" i završi sa veselim baby-boomom u novom splitskom rodilištu, kod nas ni postupaka, ni novog rodilišta...
Doduše CITO je ovih dana počeo sa blago-stimuliranim postupcima, ali novi zakon i nedorečeni pravilnici svih su bacili u očaj. O bolnici bolje da ni ne pričam. Žalosno je što su nas Milinović i ostale zvijeri dovele u sitvaciju da moramo razmišljati o Sloveniji, Austriji, Grazu... jer ovdje imamo sve, tj. mogli bi imati sve, samo da nam ne brane naše osnovno i jedinstveno pravo - da budemo roditelji.

bublica3, malena2, metkovk@ ~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  vibram do neba da vaši postupci budu uspješni i da uskoro skaćemo do neba za prve jesenske CITO trudnice.   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

Draga denny sve si dobro napisala, samo mogu potpisat!   :Heart:  

Ovakvu jesen nikome poželiti. Sa koliko čemo optimizma ući u postupke??  :?  Sramota!

Denny zar i ti ne ulaziš u postupak?  

 :Love:

----------


## Ordep

veliki  :Kiss:   :Love:  od mene i mog  :Saint:   za sve vas, u mislima sam stalno s vama, nisam puno na kompjuteru jer mi je već teško sjediti. želim da ipak ova jesen bude plodna i da dr.š i dr.P naprave  puno malih  :Saint:  , za sve vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

> Denny zar i ti ne ulaziš u postupak?


Trebali smo, ali sad smo odlučili pričekati do 11. mj. pošto je MM odjednom postao "normozospermičan" i sad je na sedmom nebu i uvjeren da može i sam napraviti bebu.   :Laughing:  
Tko zna, možda mu i uspije...   :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

Drage moje cure iz Dalmacije ili one koje se tamo lijece, 

da li se zna jesu li u ST krenuli postupci, jesu li krenule zene s pikanjem Gonala, sa smrkanjem Suprefacta?

Thanks i   :Kiss:  Dalmaciji

----------


## crvenkapica77

i mene to jako zanima?????????????

----------


## Denny

U CITU su definitivno krenuli s postupcima, a za KBC Split ne znam, pa ako tko ima kakvih informacija od tamo nek javi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure iz splita   
imam pitanje;
krvne pretrage   hiv.hepatitis,sifilis itd  koje trebaju   za MPO? znate sta mislim...jel se to vadi u bolnici na firulama i koliko s ceka nalazi???
i jos jedno
kariogram-- jel se mora vaditi?  mm je vadio rekla mu androkrinolog a ja   jel ja moram? :?  :?

----------


## nadda

Ja sa za HIV;hepatitis,krvna grupa i rh faktor sve vadila u vojnoj bolnici na transfuziji,a za kariogram ne znam.

----------


## crvenkapica77

vojna bolnica  gdje je????????........e za kariogram znam.. gdje se vadi...   ali te naruci  tek za par mj....  ali me zanima jel  trebam ja izvadit kariogram?? jel to traze??

----------


## Denny

Kariogram ti se radi na Firulama (ona zgrada iza gdje je pedijatrija, traži "dječje - genetika"). Trebaš doć sa uputnicom na šalterić (stvarno je mali   :Grin:  ), piše "odjel za humanu genetiku", sestra ti uzme sve podatke i narući te za otprilike 3 - 4 mjeseca (bar je nama tako bilo). 
I MM je endokrinolog dao da radi kariogram i masu drugih pretraga (možda smo u istog?) a meni nitko ništa - samo ponekad papu i to je to.  8)

----------


## Denny

Ajme tek sam vidila tvoj post.   :Embarassed:  Ti ne moraš vadit kariogram za IVF. Ako griješim ispravite me, ali koliko ja znam, to ne traže.

----------


## crvenkapica77

vojna bolnica to su krizine??
kolikom se ceka na te nalaze;hiv ,hepatitis,, sifilis i ostalo sta traze za  mpo?
placa li se sta  --  ako imam dopunsko osiguranje??

----------


## crvenkapica77

te nalaze vadi i MM??

----------


## Pinky

> vojna bolnica to su krizine??
> kolikom se ceka na te nalaze;hiv ,hepatitis,, sifilis i ostalo sta traze za  mpo?
> placa li se sta  --  ako imam dopunsko osiguranje??


i ti i muz trebate uputnice za hiv, hepatitis b i c, a ti trebas i krvnu grupu. sve se radi na krizinama.
trebati c ti i torch, koji se radi na higijenskom u vukovarskoj ( da se vidi jesi li prebolila par bolescina koje ti mogu zasmetati u trudnoci) zurim na posao pa cu detaljnije popodne, sta i di se vadi

----------


## Pinky

torch se radi na higijenskom (TORCH ukljucuje pretrage na antitijela u slucaju toksoplazmoze, rubeole, citomegalo virusa i herpesa)

na krizinama sam radila: acl (antikardolipinska antitijela), LE stanice, koagulacijske faktore (aPTV i aPTV omjer), antitrombine i lupus antikoagulant te vec spomenut test na aids, hepatitis b i c i krvnu grupu plus rh faktor. nk stanice se rade na odjelu za tipizaciju tkiva, ali njih malo tko uopce trazi, ja ih nisam ni napravila

dakle trebala sam napraviti (za cito):

- fsh, lh, e2 i t prolaktin u serumu od 2.-5. dana ciklusa
- t3, t4 i tsh
- progesteron u serumu (od 20.- 22. dc)
- torch
- markere hepatitisa b i c, hiv 1 i hiv2
- kg i rh faktor
- imunologija: antikardiolipinska AT, LE stanice, LAC, APTT, antitrombin III, nk stanice

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel to sve se izvadi za jedan dan sa jednom uputnicom   i dali se sta placa?????? imam dopunsko.........jel se treba narucivati???

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta vise niko ne pise na ovu temu  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bublica3

> vojna bolnica to su krizine??
> kolikom se ceka na te nalaze;hiv ,hepatitis,, sifilis i ostalo sta traze za  mpo?
> placa li se sta  --  ako imam dopunsko osiguranje??


Ja nekidan radila na higijenskom zavodu u Splitu. Uzela uputnicu od socjal ginekologa a MM od svoje lječnice opće prakse.
Imam dopunsko i nisam ništa platila. Ne treba na tašte, ali me pitao dali sam dan prije nešto jako masno jela!
MM nema dopunsko i trebao je platit hiv ,hepatitis oko 150 kn, a sifilis oko 100 kn.

----------


## bublica3

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vojna bolnica to su krizine??
> kolikom se ceka na te nalaze;hiv ,hepatitis,, sifilis i ostalo sta traze za  mpo?
> placa li se sta  --  ako imam dopunsko osiguranje??
> 
> 
> Ja nekidan radila na higijenskom zavodu u Splitu. Uzela uputnicu od socjal ginekologa a MM od svoje lječnice opće prakse.
> ...


Zaboravila sam reć da se čeka oko 7 dana!

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala  :Wink:   :Bye:   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

hi cure, 
evo samo da javim da su se u CITA lijepo organizirali i imaju mislim 2 puta tjedno pravnika i psihologa.

----------


## aleksandraj

Moze li mi tko reci gdje mogu kupiti Menopur u Splitu, i koja je cijena,

hvala puno

----------


## Denny

*LJEKARNA BLATINE*, adresa: Poljička cesta 31A
Telefon: 021 / 370 - 745

Menopur 149,00 kn

(jedino nisam sigurna imaju li ih trenutno, ili ih treba naručiti).

Mislim da se može kupiti i u Cita.

Ako netko zna da je negdje jeftinije, javite.   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

> hi cure, 
> evo samo da javim da su se u CITA lijepo organizirali i imaju mislim 2 puta tjedno pravnika i psihologa.


 :D  :D 
Ajde, preživit ćemo i to. A šta je sa "drugim mišljenjem"?

----------


## bublica3

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hi cure, 
> evo samo da javim da su se u CITA lijepo organizirali i imaju mislim 2 puta tjedno pravnika i psihologa.
> 
> 
>  :D  :D 
> Ajde, preživit ćemo i to. A šta je sa "drugim mišljenjem"?


*Denny draga ne znam ti to drugo mišljenje!! Ali u Cita ima 3 ginekologa! Imaju 3 mišljenja       

A imaju najboljeg biologa u Hrvatskoj Romca!     *

----------


## bublica3

> Denny prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bublica3 prvotno napisa
> ...


 :D  :D  :D 


Kraj ROMCA sam htjela stavit smajliće koji skaću!    :Grin:  

ROMAC!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## aleksandraj

Thanks Denny  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

A super, nisam bila sigurna može li iz iste klinike.   :Kiss:  

A za *ROMCA* naravno   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :D

----------


## bublica3

> A super, nisam bila sigurna može li iz iste klinike.   
> 
> A za *ROMCA* naravno       :D


Denny ne znam ni ja može li, ali bez brige za drugo mišljenje. Tko bi to bio lud da ide na IVF a da mu ta medicinska pomoč zaista ne treba!? 
Možda ministar! S toliko mozga je i to za očekivat!     :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

mislim da drugo misljenje ne moze biti od osobe koja radi u istoj klinici, vec sa 2 razlicite

ili vas primarni ginekolog plus poljak

----------


## bublica3

> mislim da drugo misljenje ne moze biti od osobe koja radi u istoj klinici, vec sa 2 razlicite
> 
> ili vas primarni ginekolog plus poljak


Pinky ma pretpostavljam, ali mi je sve ovo presmiješno pa se malo šalimo. Npr, moj primarni ginekogog ništa ne zna o MPO. Neki dan sam mu objašnjavala. Sve vam je jasno sada.

----------


## rozalija

> Moze li mi tko reci gdje mogu kupiti Menopur u Splitu, i koja je cijena,
> 
> hvala puno


U CITU tj. u ljekarni koju drži Poljakova supruga možeš kupiti menopure po 140 KN samo ako si njihov pacijent, ja sam bar takvu informaciju dobila.

A za ljekarnu na Blatinama svakako imaju isto povoljne cijene.

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala svima, Slovennci jos ne javljaju sto da uzmem..

----------


## DUSICA1

Ja bi ih na tvom mjestu zvala. Zovi ih.

----------


## Bebel

Imam jednu kolektivnu molbu:
lijepo bih zamolila sve koji su bili ili su u postupcima po novom  da se priključe temi* Novi zakon i njegova primjena praxi* kako bi podijelili iskustva sa curama. Prije smo imali temu Jačina stimulacije-forumska statistika, ali sad su se stvari malo promijenile pa bi na novoj temi mogli razmijeniti iskustva koja će svima biti od koristi. 
Kakva je stimulacija, koliko je stanica dobiveno, kad su vraćene, što je s preostalim...neke klinike uvode anesteziju, u nekima se plaća Choragon,..., itd, itd... 
Hvala   :Love:

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav cure,
imam jedno pitanje za vas spličanke...radi li se gdje u St kariogram i analiza y kromosoma?? ako tko zna molim vas da mi se javi ili ovdje ili privatno i hvala unaprijed

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja ti mogu reci da je mm radio kariogram u Splitu,,  na  djecijem odjelu...tako nekako  .....uglavnom zgrada  lijevo ispod   ulaza  hitne..na firulama...

----------


## bublica3

> lijep pozdrav cure,
> imam jedno pitanje za vas spličanke...radi li se gdje u St kariogram i analiza y kromosoma?? ako tko zna molim vas da mi se javi ili ovdje ili privatno i hvala unaprijed


little ivy imaš pp

----------


## Denny

Potpisujem *bublicu3*. Treba otići tamo s uputnicom i naručiti se, čeka se otprilike 2-3 mjeseca. MM ide uskoro radit kariogram. Nisam sigurna je li analiza y kromosoma spada pod to ili ne.

----------


## Denny

Potpisujem *crvenkapicu*, ne bublicu   :Embarassed:

----------


## bublica3

Denny draga bez brige!
Ja sam joj poslala na pp detalje.

----------


## Denny

Ma nema frke.   :Kiss:  Čovik se stvarno izgubi sa svim tim pretragama. MM je napravio više pretraga u ova 2 mj. nego otkad se rodio. Taman kad pomislimo da nema više šta vadit, on dobije još uputnica. Sad još treba napravit jetrene probe, PSA, uzv trbuha, kariogram i na kraju - betu. A meni nakon operacije nitko niti krv da provjeri, a kamoli šta drugo. Osjećam se zapostavljeno.   :Laughing:  
Ali zato kad on to sve lipo obavi, ja ću zatrudnit i onda će reći da se uzalud mučio.   :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

Denny ja nakon svake serije pretraga mislim da su zadnje i da se više od toga ne može! 
Kad ono  :shock:  još ampula krvi!!!!!!!  :shock: 
 :shock: uvijek nešto novo izmisle, a ja za dišpet uvijek imam uredne nalaze  8)

----------


## little ivy

hvala svima na informacijama....
stvarno se i ja nekada pitam koliko jos pretraga svaki put novih mogu izmislit...ali eto šta je tu je treba ici dalje  :Wink: 
pozz i hvala

----------


## pino

Drage cure, 

novinarka senzibilizirana za pitanje MPO-a radi emisiju o MPO u svrhu edukacije javnosti. Emisija se zove "Ćakula kroz život", emitira se 2 puta tjedno na 4 regionalne TV postaje (TV Jadran, Z1, Tv Nova-Pula, Gradska tv Zadar), a inače se bavi socijalnom tematikom. U emisiji bi se objasnilo što je to MPO, koliko je neplodnih parova u Hrvatskoj, što nam znači liječenje i tako dalje. Novinarka planira pozvati i MPO stručnjake iz priobalja da govore na temu, a trebao bi im i jedan par za aninomino sudjelovanje. Jako je važna osobna priča, inače to ostaju samo suhoparne i apstraktne činjenice. 

Anonimno sudjelovanje na TV-u znači da bi se išlo ili sa zamućenom slikom para i promjenom glasa ili snimanjem odostraga i promjena glasa. Bilo bi poželjno da se javi par iz Dalmacije (da novinarska ekipa se ne mora putovati samo zbog jednog snimanja). 

Molim da mi se javite na pp što prije ako bi bili taj zainteresirani par za emisiju. Emisija bi išla u 11. mjesecu, ali materijal naravno treba pripremiti čim prije. 

NAJLJEPSA HVALA!

----------


## ketyy

bog cure  :Smile:  

niam dugo pisala, ne znam ni ja sama zasto,primala sam terapiju i tjerala misli od sebe,prosli mjesec sam dobila zadnju inekciju zoladexa i sad cekam da dobijem stvari pa da pocnem raditi pretrage,vidim da ste sve vise manje na broju(nazalost),a nadam se da ce se i to uskoro promjenit

mislila sam da ce mi bit puno lakse kad zavrsi ta muka od terapije ali sad osjecam jos gori strah od svega sta slijedi,a valjda je to normalno

nadam se da me niste zaboravile

           veliki pozdrav svima  :Bye:

----------


## Blekonja

> bog cure  
> 
> niam dugo pisala, ne znam ni ja sama zasto,primala sam terapiju i tjerala misli od sebe,prosli mjesec sam dobila zadnju inekciju zoladexa i sad cekam da dobijem stvari pa da pocnem raditi pretrage,vidim da ste sve vise manje na broju(nazalost),a nadam se da ce se i to uskoro promjenit
> 
> mislila sam da ce mi bit puno lakse kad zavrsi ta muka od terapije ali sad osjecam jos gori strah od svega sta slijedi,a valjda je to normalno
> 
> nadam se da me niste zaboravile
> 
>            veliki pozdrav svima


ketty pozz nismo te zaboravile naravno   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

ajte cure koje ste prošle ovo sve javite se pino bitno je da ne padne sve ovo u zaborav   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Denny

*ketyyyyy* draga, baš mi je drago da si nam se javila! Pa kako si curo? E pa nisam te zaboravila. Ne znam prođe li i dan, a da se ne sjetim i tebe, i svih vas, jedne po jedne... A šta ću, takva sam, puno gledam tuđa posla, a premalo svoja.   :Laughing:  I uživam kad nekoj uspije, i veseli me svaki, pa i najmanji pomak nas koji se još trudimo.   :Kiss:  
I mene je užasno strah, i ne znam što me čeka dalje. Strah me kako ćemo izgurati ovo sve, kako ću probudit svijest svog muža i svih oko sebe da ipak idemo na IVF, da nisam premlada i da ne mogu više čekati. I najviše od svega me strah neuspjeha i ovog glupog zakona koji je još više otežao stvari. Jedino u što vjerujem je da ću ipak jednom uspjeti.   :Heart:  
Eto ketyy, drago mi je da je taj Zoladex konačno gotov, baš si mi uljepšala večer. Sad samo hrabro dalje, uvik će bit nešto čega nas je strah, ali moramo gurat dalje. Zato smo valjda tu, da "guramo" jedna drugu.   :Wink:  
Pa evo i da vas malo nasmijem na kraju - doduše crni humor i off topic, ali mislim da će nam Kerum sad zbilja otvorit novo rodilište!   :Laughing:  

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zeljk...a-clanak-36999

----------


## Ti

> Veliki pozdrav cure!
> Recite mi ako je ko od vas radio hsg u splitu,koliko se ostaje u bolnici i koji dan od M se to radi?


Pozdrav cure,

vec neko vrijeme citam o hsg-u i drugim pretragama na forumima pa i na rodi pa sam se odlučila priključiti forumu. Friško sam obavila hsg u KBC split pa mogu opisati i svoje iskustvo.

Već tri godine pokušavamo napraviti bebu, nalazi su normosperma, a kod mene desni jajovod začepljen , jajnik nalik na policistični, a lijevi prohodan.

Ja sam tek na početku pohođenja u Cito, ne želim ni razmišljati o negativnim ishodima i nervozi.

Iskustvo hsg-a sam skoro vec zaboravila, proslo je evo 6 dana od toga. Načitala sam se svega po forumima pa sam očekivala da ću padati u nesvijest od bola ali to nije tako i bol nebih opisala samo kao nelagodu jer ima i boli ali je izdržljivo.  Ja sam popila normabel i voltaren forte prije pretrage pa mi sestra nije dala inekciju koja je bila sprema. Kateter su mi umetali na stolu u ambulati na odjelu i to mi je bio najbolniji dio pretrage. Više se nesjecam ali znam da me od toga bolila guza još 4 dana, onu prvu noc nisam mogla zaspati od te boli ha ha. Nakon toga sam trčala za sestrom preko odjela do rengena na donjem katu di je sve skupa trajalo 20 sekundi i malo je zabolilo . kod jednog i drugog djela mi je pobjegla suzica od boli ali samo jedna i nije to tako bolno kao sto piše po forumima. HSG je mačji kašalj!! Nakon  pola sata do sat osjetila sam jaku bol kao kod grčeva od menzesa i trajalo je jedno pola sata. Krvarila sam 5 dana lagano. Glavna sestra je pomagala doktoru ko umetanja katetera i bila je super, a uputila mi je taj jedan suosjećajan pogled i malo pricala da skrene pažnju. Puno bolniji mi je bio pregled sutradan i taj dio neću zaboraviti, osjećala sam se kao komad mesa na stolu koji ne smije pokazivati bilo koje znakove zivota i sacuvaj bože nesto pitati,, tako da me strah buduće laparoskopije ako ne nađem vezu ili kako to već ide heh.

Za obavit hsg trebaju nalazi spolnih hormona 5. i 21. dan ciklusa, TSH, ultrazvuk jajnika, uredni brisevi, uredan spermogram, SE i KKS, puno upuntnica i gnjavaže.

6 dana prije HSG-a vaginalete Betadine, kad dobiješ menzes sumamed (3 tablete kroz tri dana) i čim prođe menzes moze biti koja kap se obavlja pretraga. nakon zahvata 7 dana amoksicilin 500 3puta dnevno

Evo bila sam jako iscrpna nadam se ne i dosadna.




 :Saint:   :D  8)

----------


## Ti

I da u bolnici se ostaje jedan dan i sutra nakon vizite i pregleda kući, negdje oko 11, 12, 13 sati.    :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ti...potpuno sam se slazem sa tobom..i ja sam HSG radila  u  splitu i jako me je bolilo  stavljanje katetra  i onda sam ja u   sa sestrom kolicima do mjesta gdje se ustrcava kontrast..sto mi je jako glupavo da moras  ici toliko daleko  u onom stanju  ....cula sam od drugih cura da ima pjesacit a onako malo me bolilo pa nisam bas htjela namjerno ici pjesice i aj odmah  sjela  u kolica   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   i nek sestra gura  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   i to je to  ...malo me kasnije bolilo  krvarila  3-4 dana malo...a taj pregled sutradan ne kuzim????  zasto  si isla na pregled?ja nisam

----------


## IRENA456

Draga Ti, dobro došla!
Hvala šta si podjelila svoje iskustvo s nama i nadam se da ćeš brzo ispunit svoje snove
Zanima me koji ti je dr.radija HSG i jesu li ti predložili da postupe radiš na Firulama,naravno kad se otvori novo rodilište
 :Heart:

----------


## Ti

Hvala Irena,

radio mi je jedan mladi dr. Marinović i bio je jako simpatičan. Preglem mi je obavio jedan drugi dr. 
Moja ginekologica mi nije dala upunicu pa onda mislim da ni ne rade to u KBC ili tako ona misli.iako me sad tenta da je ipak trazim jer me dr Šunj koja me primila rekla da dođem nakon pretrage. sad se sjecam da mi je jedna cura tamo u čekaonici rekla da ce raditi inseminacije u bolnici. Mislim da cu to provjeriti. Eh , u svoj onoj strci i sljepo slusajuci liječnicu nisam se sjetila.

Imaš li ti informacije da to ipak rade na Firulama??

----------


## ketyy

Denny moja draga sta je tu je,ali ja se svejedno molim da uspijes zatrudnit i bez ivf,a ako i ne uspije tako jedna drugu cemo bodrit,samo da se sve to dobro zavrsi

BLEKONJA u kojem si ti stadiju

cure veliki pozz  :Heart:

----------


## tikica

Moj problem je idipatska neplodnost i kako sam pronašla različita mišljenja vezano za TSH, a moj je 3,53 uputim se ja prvo u dr.Poljaka pa u dr.Sparca a njihovi odgovori glase citiram" To su internetske gluposti."
I tako sam ja opet na početku a tako sam se nadala da sam pronašla razlog.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Moj problem je idipatska neplodnost i kako sam pronašla različita mišljenja vezano za TSH, a moj je 3,53 uputim se ja prvo u dr.Poljaka pa u dr.Sparca a njihovi odgovori glase citiram" To su internetske gluposti."
> I tako sam ja opet na početku a tako sam se nadala da sam pronašla razlog.


kako misle internetske gluposti......sta njima nije bitan visok TSH??.....i moj je 3.66  :Sad:  .......a za trudnocu valja samo 1-2..tako cula....

----------


## gugi32

Dr. P je i meni rekao isto da zaboravim na to. Inace TSH mi je bio 3,9...i pokazalo se da to stvarno nema veze jer je postupak bio uspjesan. Sada mi je oko 4,2 i isto je sve u redu!   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

> tikica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj problem je idipatska neplodnost i kako sam pronašla različita mišljenja vezano za TSH, a moj je 3,53 uputim se ja prvo u dr.Poljaka pa u dr.Sparca a njihovi odgovori glase citiram" To su internetske gluposti."
> I tako sam ja opet na početku a tako sam se nadala da sam pronašla razlog.
> 
> 
> kako misle internetske gluposti......sta njima nije bitan visok TSH??.....i moj je 3.66  .......a za trudnocu valja samo 1-2..tako cula....


crvenkapice nije sve tako doslovno, i ne treba od svega praviti svrsen slucaj. ima zena koje ostanu trudne sa tsh od 1-2 (puno vise zena) a ima ih kojima se posreci sa vecim kao nasoj gugi.

jos jednom - nemoj na sve gledati tako fatalisticno ( sori, ali iz tvojih postova imam dojam da bas panicaris oko svega), na zalost mislim da je uspjeh mpo-a random luck ilitiga kad te srica potrefi ostati ces trudan. a do tog sretnog trenutka ne treba odustajati vec ici na ivf-ove jer si sa svakim novim korak blize bebi.
i bitno je ne nervirati se. kad prodjes prvi postupak vidit ces kako je to sve skupa mala stvar kad je usporedis sa ciljom tj. bebicom. a nadam se da neces trebati ici na 2. ivf.   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma imas pravo bas panicarim radi svega.....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  ..oprostite ali sam takva po prirodi... ...juce sam npr.citav dan bila nervozna hocu li dobit uputnicu od dr.za t3 .t4 i antitijela.....i na kraju dobila bez problema.....

----------


## Pinky

crvenkapice   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Natica

> Drage moje cure iz Dalmacije ili one koje se tamo lijece, 
> 
> da li se zna jesu li u ST krenuli postupci, jesu li krenule zene s pikanjem Gonala, sa smrkanjem Suprefacta?
> 
> Thanks i   Dalmaciji


Sad sam se ukljucila i nisam nasla da se sire pisalo o postupcima u splitskoj bolnici. Znam da se krenulo s postupcima. I sama cekam da se dogovorim s doktorom kad cemo zapoceti. Prikupila sam sve potrebne nalaze i sad samo moram ici na konacni dogovor.
Do sada sam dvije godine bila na VV u Zagrebu.
Zanima me, ako netko zna, kako izgleda postupak u Splitu, kakva je procedura, kad su pregledi isl.

----------


## crvenkapica77

natica    prvo ti zelim svu srecu!!!!!!!!!
.......jel ides na AIH ili IVF  ili  su to poceli sa  ICSI ??......

----------


## Pinky

mislim da icsi nece poceti dok se ne presele u novo rodiliste jer nemaju aparaturu

----------


## Blekonja

> Denny moja draga sta je tu je,ali ja se svejedno molim da uspijes zatrudnit i bez ivf,a ako i ne uspije tako jedna drugu cemo bodrit,samo da se sve to dobro zavrsi
> 
> BLEKONJA u kojem si ti stadiju
> 
> cure veliki pozz

----------


## Blekonja

oprostite   :Embarassed:  greška

----------


## Natica

Hvala na lijepim zeljama. Nova sam, pa ne znam u kojoj je fazi koja cura, ali takodjer i ja vama zelim uspjeh i puno strpljenja. 
Idem na IVF. Doktor mi je rekao da jos ne moze obavljat sve postupke dok ne otvori nova bolnica. Kako sam do sada na IVF-u bila na VV zanima ne kakva je ovdje procedura. Mislim da jos puno cura niti ne zna da su u bolnici poceli raditi potpomognutu. Ako ista znate, javite.

----------


## Denny

*Natica* dobro nam došla i želim ti da što prije postaneš mama! :D 
Znam da u bolnici rade inseminacije (dr. Šunj), a ICSI ne rade sigurno (i tko zna kad će) jer navodno nemaju potrebnu opremu. Nekako mi nije logično da neke postupke ne rade samo zato jer nije otvoreno novo rodilište, i šteta što to navode kao uvjet da se konačno pokrenu.
Za IVF stvarno ne znam, dosad nisam upoznala nikoga tko je išao tamo, neki su pričali da se radi, neki da ne, tu je sad i novi zakon koji još više komplicira stvar...
Kako god bilo, drago mi je da je konačno netko krenio u bolnicu na IVF i želim ti puuuuno sreće, da ti baš ovaj splitski postupak bude uspješan! :D
Ako što saznaš prije drugih cura, piši nam - koji ćeš protokol dobiti, kako će to sve izgledati.... Stvarno mi je drago što smo konačno krenuli!   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

> Denny moja draga sta je tu je,ali ja se svejedno molim da uspijes zatrudnit i bez ivf,a ako i ne uspije tako jedna drugu cemo bodrit,samo da se sve to dobro zavrsi
> 
> BLEKONJA u kojem si ti stadiju
> 
> cure veliki pozz


*Ketyy*  :Kiss:  Naravno da ćemo bodrit jedna drugu, jer sve imamo isti cilj, iako svaka ide svojim putem do njega.   :Heart:  

*Ti,* dobro nam došla i nadam se da ćeš uskoro preselit na forum trudnica!  :Kiss:  
Nadam se da se dobro oporavljaš od HSG-a i da uskoro krećete u akciju!   :Smile:  
Pa moje iskustvo HSG-a u Cita je bilo bitno drugačije - nije bilo šetanja ni vožnje po hodniku do rengena, nije me bolila guza od katetera, nije bilo nikakvog pregleda sutradan i definitivno se nisam osjećala kao komad mesa na stolu. Jedino što sam imala jake grčeve i krvarenje par dana nakon postupka. 
Ali eo, glavno da je prošlo i da nije puno bolilo, sve se to brzo zaboravi kad pomislimo da nas to vodi prema našim bebicama.   :Heart:  
Sretno, i nadam se da ti laparoskopija neće ni trebati.

----------


## Ti

Pozdrav cure,

hvala za informacije za dr šunj i javite novosti o KBC Firule. JA ću se sad kad imam ovu informaciju aktivirati za insem. kod Šunj jer me moja dr uputila odmah u CITO. hm...

----------


## Ti

Ne znam hocu li imati problema uzeti snimke HSG-a jer ih nisam dobila  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Natica

Ja sam nekih davnih godina (ha, ha), prije 4-5 god. radila propuhivanje jajovoda u bolnici, pa su mi jako dobro poznate te situacije setnje hodnicima s kateterom. Nakon toga sam radila i laparaskopiju. Sve to kod dr. Sunj. Za inseminacije sam isla u Cito, jer mislim da ih onda nisu ni radili u bolnici. Sad sve to radi i dr. Budimir, kojeg toplo preporucam.

----------


## Denny

Kako nisi dobila slike HSG-a?  :? Pa to je tvoj nalaz i trebat će ti za dalje. Obavezno ih traži, imaš na to pravo i to šta prije jer se može dogodit i da ih zagube.
Javi se dr. Šunj, ona će ti valjda objasniti sve u vezi inseminacije. Znam da je ona to radila, nadam se da to i sad funkcionira. Bude li kakvih problema, uvijek možeš otići u Cito.
Javi nam ako što saznaš, plizz. 
Što se tiće Cita, razumijem tvoju doktoricu. Ja sam se isto odlučila za njih jer je sistem rada drugačiji, nema čekanja, sve ti objasne, nova je oprema i ogromna razlika od bolnice, isto kao i kod HSG-a. Uostalom, puno cura niti nezna da se u našoj bolnici obavlja inseminacija jer nikoga ne možeš ništa pitat i izgubiš živce dok opće dođeš na red, pa se mnoge odlučuju platit 1000 kn i otić privatno. Međutim, to nije razlog da bolnica diže ruke od svega i mislim da je vrime da se konačno pokrene i ta potpomognuta u Splitu. Pa ipak smo drugi grad u Hrvatskoj, sramota je da ne možemo nikoga ništa pitat, niko ništa ne zna i sve se prebacuje na novo rodilište.

*CURE, AKO SAZNATE BILO KAKVE INFORMACIJE, PIŠITE! * 

- koji doktori rade inseminacije?
- koji dokttori rade IVF?
- kako je izgledao vaš postupak ako ste ga imali u bolnici?
- kome se treba javiti?
- koliko dugo se čeka?.....

I na kraju sretno cure i čekamo prvu ST trudnicu.   :Kiss:

----------


## Natica

Znam da splitska bolnica vec ima svoje prve trudnice iz potpomognute. Postoji tim doktora koji se time bave. Imaju i novog biologa koji je dosao iz Zagreba i vec neko vrijeme radi u bolnici. Kazu da je bas dobar. Cak mislim da se za doci na red i ne ceka jako dugo. Mislim da su u timu dr. Sunj koja je bar prije radila srijedom na ambulanti i dr. Budimir koji je cetvrtkom. Znaci te dane treba s uputnicom doc u ambulantu i razgovarat s njima. Ja sam trebala ponovo napraviti sve nalaze (hormoni, hepatitis, AIDS, brisevi, papa, krvna grupa, muz jos i sperimiogram kod tog biologa iz bolnice) i sa svim tim nalazima cu ici kod doktora. Nadam se sutra. Ne treba se s nicim opterecivat unaprijed, jer oni sve kazu sta im treba.

----------


## IRENA456

drage moje cure evo samo da vas pozdravim 
čitam vas i drago mi je šta su se pojavile nove cure ali im isto tako želim da šta prije odu na pdf trudnica  :Kiss:  
za postupke na Firulama prvi put čujem,znam za insiminacije ali IVF????  :Bye:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mm  je vec   4-5 puta radio spermiogram u splitu  na firulama....i  uvijek razgovarao sa  biologom dr.Tandarom..kad nam je spermiogram bio za ICSI  rekao je  radimo IVF ali jos  ICSI ne...ali uskoro.....inseminacije su radili...IVF su radili....cekali su  novo rodiliste pa da pocnu i sa ICSI  imaju  svu opremu ali  se trebaju preselit tamo...onda  je dosao novi zakon i stali su..zadnja posjeta  kod njega  spermiogram malo bolji i  moze IVF...kao  oko 1mj.ce krenuti...ako hocemo..ali mi smo se vec narucili za zg..toliko ja znam o tome.....

----------


## crvenkapica77

sto se tice dr....rade.....dr.Budimir.(meni osobno , grub,radio mi HSG,,grozno bilo).....dr.Gabric(onako  stariji, cudan,,radio mi HSG,bez bola).....dr.Šunj.(nisam bila jos kod nje)..sa   biologom  dr.Tandarom(cula da je dobar,,e s njim mozes  lijepo i pricat,,nije los).....toliko moje iskustvo....nisam radila nikakve postupke  kod njih ......vidjet cu  sta ce biti sa zg..ako mi ne uspije  gore...vjerovatno cu zavrsit   kod njih  ....a do tada  sretno curama u st....

----------


## Ti

crvenkapice i meni je dr budimir bio grub  na pregledu nakon HSG-a, ali nisam tila nista pisat jer ga svi hvale da je jako dobar. na razgovoru prije hsg-a me odusevio, bio je pričljiv i sve mi ej objasnio ali eto kasnije jako neugodno iskustvo s njim, vise me boli taj pregled sutradan nego HSG , a i doktor nije bio za nikakav razgovor rasplakala sam se kasnije, volila bih da ga nisam nista pitala.

pozz

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma mozda je on nekome dobar...mozda je on i dobar dr..ali to je moje iskustvo....nekome se ne sviđa dr.Gabric a meni toliko i nije los.....mozda je kako  koji dan...kako je raspolozen.....dr.Budimir npr.ne kuzi kad se zena boji..kad se stisne.(kod  pregleda).....odmah je arogantan  a to mi bas i ne treba u onome trenutku ...treba mi dr.koji ce me tjesiti....a ne koji ce me napadati......

----------


## Denny

Cure, hvala što se podijelile svoja iskustva, pa bila ona pozitivna ili negativna, vrijede zlata. Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i odluku kod kojeg doktora želi ići, koji mu paše, a koji ne. 
Ja neću nikad zaboravit svoj prvi (i srećom jedini) pregled na ginekologiji. Prvo se sestra izderala na mene gdje mi je mantil, da nismo na rivi, onda je jedna trudnica izašla plačući iz ordinacije jer se doktor izvikao na nju. Meni je prvo postavio totalno krivu dijagnozu (koja me šokirala), a onda me nekako na silu htio pregledati. Nije rekao ni a, samo je navuka rukavice... Ja sam se toliko stisla od straha i neugode da nije uspio pregledati ništa. Nakon par pokušaja je odustao, i rekao "ma... nije ni važno, možeš se obući."  :shock:  Stvarno sam se osjećala kao komad mesa... broj... nešto šta treba rješiti prije kraja smjene. Nisam se usudila pitati kako je vidio 10 mioma u mojoj maternici, ni zašto misli da bi mogla izgubit maternicu... nisam znala ni šta su miomi, bila sam totalno u šoku. Samo sam se na brzinu obukla i izjurila vani sa papirom di je pisalo "hitna operacija". I osjećala sam se tako jadno i izgubljeno na onom praznom hodniku... A nisam ni slutila da je dijagnoza kriva i da mi nikakva hitna operacija u tom trenutku nije trebala. Kad sam to saznala, bolnica me više nije vidila. 
Ne kažem da su svi doktori loši, ali nakon tog iskustva nisam više mogla vjerovati nikome, pa sam na kraju i HSG i inseminacije i operaciju odradila privatno.
Za dr. Gabrića sam i ja čula svakakve priče, dr. Budimir je malo neugodan...
A ostaje nam jedino dr. Šunj...   :Grin:

----------


## Ti

potpuno se slazem s crvenkapicom , isto iskustvo, preslikano jos i u ovom postu od denny. sve isto. ali ja sam odlucila sutit jer sam mislial da sam mozda bila preosjetljiva, jer u ovim stvarima u ginekologiji sam uvjek malo osjetljiva.

danas sam bila do ginekologa po uputnicu ali mi je rekla da nije cula da njihov rad tamo daje rezultate... :/  pa cu dobro razmisliti jos nakon ova dva posjeta( bolnici i CITU) gdje i sto dalje kod koga naparaviti, mozda m i i vi pomognete o odluci.   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

denny....grozno ti je bilo...kuzim te..i na mene su sestre vikale  skini se  obuci spavacicu,( a ja nisam ni znala da se njihova bolnicka spavacica obuce  ja ponijela svoju).......
...jos ja onako i sama osjetljiva..i jos da mi dr.bude grub prema meni  to mi ne treba......ja ne zelim niti jednog dr.blatit..svi su oni tu da nam pomognu..samo sto neki imaju razumjevanja prema pacijenticama a neki bas i ne...a o sestrama da i ne govorim,,,,
.....nadam se da ce dr.Gabric ubrzo u mirovinu,, pa nam dođe neki dobar i njezan :D  :D ..........  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Denny

> .....nadam se da ce dr.Gabric ubrzo u mirovinu,, pa nam dođe neki dobar i njezan :D  :D ..........


potpisujem.
..... za dobrog i nježnog............   :Kiss:  .................... :D

----------


## Ti

di ste cure pozaspale, je li funkcionira ovaj forum još??  :Sad:   :shock:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ja sam trenutno orjentirana na sloveniju (vidi potpis) pa tu samo cirnem...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam  uvijek tu.....citam vas....kad nesto  novo saznam  u vezi Splita pisem....kod mene za sada  sve stoji....ako koja krene u postupak tamo neka pise...mene bas zanima kako to doli ide....

----------


## crvenkapica77

ako krene u Splitu   pisat ce se ovdje puno...i to jedva cekam....

----------


## ketyy

Dr Sunj je super mlada zenica,draga, svidit ce vam se(provjerena informacija)

ja cekam da dobijem stvari pa cu u nje na pregled pa cu je sve ispitat

pozz svim novim i starim curama  :Bye:

----------


## Natica

Moram se i ja ukljucit u diskusiju o doktorima u nasoj bolnici. Bila sam kod dr. Sunj, i ona je blaga i draga, ali nekako mi se cini i da je malo povrsna. S druge strane, dr. Budimir me je "kupio" svojom temeljitoscu. Bar iz dosadasnjeg iskustva, cini se da on ne prepusta nista slucaju. I jos jedan veliki plus: u 5-om mjesecu su mi nasli polip na maternici i endometriozu na jajniku (malo je rec da sam dozivila sok, nakon sta me stalno netko pregledavao na UZ). Kako se skidanje polipa ne radi u Splitu, jer im je pokvaren aparat, dr. Budimir se potrudio da me naruci u Zagreb sta prije. Oni, naravno, to nisu mogli operirati prije ljeta, a onda me dr. narucio u Dubrovnik. Sve je bilo gotovo u tren. Dosla sam u Dubrovnik kao carica. I sve je proslo stvarno bez greske, cak dapace. Puno ugodnije i humanije nego kod nas u bolnici. Do sada sam prosla 5 postupaka u Zagrebu i znam da oni imaju toliko puno posla da jednostavno ne stignu previse vodit racuna i o nasem psihickom stanju, makar to nama jako puno znaci. Sestre bi trebale biti toplije, pa to malo amortizirat. Na VV imaju predivne sestre. 
Stanje psihe je jako vazno pitanje, ali zbog nedostatka vremena i sredstava ostavljene smo same sebi (i svojim muzevima, ha, ha).

----------


## bublica3

cure ja znam jednu koja je bila na IVF u Splitskoj bolnici prije cca 8 mj, a sad ima trbuh do zuba   :Grin:

----------


## Natica

E to je bas dobra vijest. Ohrabrujuca. Ja bi trebala poceti s postupkom do pocetka iduceg mjeseca, pa su vam ispricat protokol. Nadam se da ce se mozda ipak neka cura javit prije i reci nam kako sve to izgleda.

----------


## Denny

> cure ja znam jednu koja je bila na IVF u Splitskoj bolnici prije cca 8 mj, a sad ima trbuh do zuba


Super vijest! Čestitam!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

natica...radis postupak u  splitskoj bolnici??....sretno i  pisi nam kako ide sve.....koji dr. ti vodi postupak?? i jel to ivf?    :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj sorry.... pisala si da ces  raditi  ivf.......postala sam senilna....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :lol

----------


## gargamelica

evo da potvrdim sve šta je Natica napisala,jako nam je sličan slučaj.
Bili smo dva puta na VV i kad mi se pojavio miom dr Budimir mi je isto dogovorio histeroskopiju u Dubrovnik(stvarno kao carica).
Na VV su sestre preljubazne kao i dr ,dr budimir je malo šutljiv ali jako temeljit i ne prepušta ništa slučaju nisam ga doživila kao grubog.
Kad sam odlučila pokušat u splitu svi su mi njega preporučili.
Mi imamo dogovor za 12 mj pa će vidit kad će ICSI
Javit ću vam šta je bilo ako do tad netko ne bude već imao inf  :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja danas bila u  Splitu iiiiii jos nista ne rade....pretuzno je to......

----------


## vesnare

Cure koje ste na CITO,
ako može info na koji način vi plaćate postupak.

Naime, početkom prosinca idem na histeroskopiju radi polipa, a nisam znala da se plaća na CITO. Kad sam već otišla pitala u SALUS-u i oni mi rekli da se ginekološke operacije plaćaju CITO-u pa me zanima je li još pravilo kartica odjednom ili gotovina. Ima li mogućnost kartica na rate (npr. american i sl.).

Držite fige da histeroskopija bude uspješna, pa se nadam u tom slučaju i skorom postupku na CITO (prirodnom). :D

----------


## Pinky

vesna, stvarno nemam pojma, mislim da se moze.

ja sam jedna od onih rijetkih koji nemaju drugih sredstava placanja osim keshiranja. bar znam da nisam duzna sama sebi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

vesnare, nema straha, može se platiti karticom, na odgodu, na rate, kako god ti odgovara. Jedino je na karticu 5% skuplje radi banke.
Ja sam plaćala Visom, vjerojatno je isto i za american, a ako imaš bilo kakve sumnje, slobodno ih nazovi i pitaj, da budeš 100% sigurna.

----------


## Natica

Bila sam prosli tjedan na dogovor s dr. Budimirom, dobila sve potrebne ampule i informacije i sad cekam novi ciklus. Nadam se krajem ovog ili pocetkom iduceg mjeseca. Od svog ginekologa sam dobila Gonale, a sve ostalo od dr. Budimira. Prvi dan ciklusa trebam doci na inekciju (ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zove), a od drugog dana ciklusa dobivam i Gonal i taj drugi. To cu primat u bolnici, u ambulanti za hitni prijem, izmedju 13-14 sati. Sedmi dan ciklusa me doktor gleda prvi put. Malo je drugacije nego na VV. Jedva cekam da to sve skupa krene. Vidim da je Gargamelica imala slican put kao i ja. Nekako coviku bude lakse pri dusi.... Kako sam ja dozivila dr. Budimira, on kaze sve sta trebamo znati i to vrlo jasno, u tom pogledu nije sutljiv. Cini mi se da "precuje" stvari koje mu nisu bitne. Ne znam kako vi, ali ja stalno nesto govorim (sta je bilo prije, koji mi je dr. sta rekao isl), jer ne znam sta sve moze bit vazno. Mozda ne reagira na podatke koji mu nisu bitni... Onda se malo grupo osjecam, ali sam si objasnila tako da oni nemaju vremena pricat o nevaznim stvarima. U svakom slucaju, jako sam zadovoljna doktorom i njegovim odnosom. Kad me gleda na UZV sam obavezno okrene ekran tako da i ja mogu vidjeti i sve mi objasni.

----------


## crvenkapica77

natica od srca ti zelim sve najbolje .......drago mi je da se i tamo nesto događa...neka krene..daj bože puno trudnica tamo...javljaj nam sve dalje  .....pozzzz........  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Natica

Od srca hvala. Pisat cu kako se odvijaju dogadjaji.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sad gledala vijesti....do Bozica se otvara novo rodiliste(po 100x)....nadamo se ovaj put  stvarno.... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bublica3

Nadam se da čemo uskoro dobit to novo rodilište  :D  :D  :D

----------


## TwistedQ

Ej curke,

može li mi koja od vas prepričati kako izgleda FET na Citu?
Hvala..

----------


## gugi32

Draga Twisted, što se tiče FET-a u Cita, trebaš se javiti doktoru i pitati koji dan trebaš doći na UZV (obično 10., ali zavisi koliko su ti dugi ciklusi). Kada doktor utvrdi ovulaciju počinješ sa utrićima (obično 3x1) dogovori ti transfer peti dan (koliko se sjećam ti si imala blastice   :Wink:  ) i daju ti neku tabletu da je popiješ sat vremena prije transfera. Na transfer dođeš punog mjehura i dalje sve znaš (vjerovatno će ti dati i choragon nakon transfera i jedan nakon 5-6- dana). Nadam se da su to informacije koje si trebala, akon te još što zanima pitaj... Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## TwistedQ

Gugi, hvala..

----------


## aleksandraj

Evo mene poslije neuspjesnog MB biram klinike u RH...i tako sam imala samo tri js. Htjela sam u CITO ili Vili...CITO mi je blizi. Koliko se ceka i kolika je cijena ICSI, takodjer da li ima anestezije pri punkciji,
hvala

----------


## Denny

Ne čeka se - pod uvjetom da imate sve friške nalaze koje dr. traži. Ako vam još i treba koji nalaz, čekate samo dok sve izvadite i budete spremni za start, max. mjesec dana.
Cijena ICSI je 9000 kn (svejedno to provjeri kod doktora kad dođeš na konzultacije, ali do sad je bilo toliko.)
Za punkciju molim da se javi netko iskusniji, pošto meni (na svu sreću) još nije trebala. Mislim da se dobije inekcija koja djeluje kao anestetik, ne prakticiraju opću anesteziju, posebno sad kad je manje stanica.

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala Denny, bas i nisu puno jeftiniji od MB...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gugi32

U Cita za punkciju dobiješ dvije inekcije koje djeluju kao anestezija i stvarno ne osjetiš ništa. Za cijenu bih ti preporučila da se ponovo raspitaš, ICSI je bio 9000 (tj.9500 ako plaćaš karticom), ali mislim da su nešto mijenjali (mislim da je manje, ali informacija nije 100 % sigurna).

----------


## runi

ja sam u Cito postupke (ICSI) s femarom plaćala 5000kn + femara

----------


## Bebel

Pozdrav svima,
* pino* je otvorila jednu dobru temu pa molim sve koji su bili u postupku po novom zakonu da daju mali doprinos za našu dobrobit.
Hvala
 :Kiss:  
VAZNO - statistike o postupcima ove jeseni:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=86347

----------


## Denny

> ja sam u Cito postupke (ICSI) s femarom plaćala 5000kn + femara


To je prirodni postupak, a ovaj drugi je stimulirani. Iako sad, na žalost, i nema neke razlike.  :/ 
Pa dobro, ako netko sazna novu cijenu ICSI-ja molim da javi, i mene zanima je li se što mijenjalo.   :Kiss:  
Samo još da napomenem, cijena obuhvaća sve folikulometrije, punkciju i et.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja cu ih zvati pa vam uskoro javim..cim prodje m,

----------


## rozalija

> U Cita za punkciju dobiješ dvije inekcije koje djeluju kao anestezija i stvarno ne osjetiš ništa. Za cijenu bih ti preporučila da se ponovo raspitaš, ICSI je bio 9000 (tj.9500 ako plaćaš karticom), ali mislim da su nešto mijenjali (mislim da je manje, ali informacija nije 100 % sigurna).


Ja sam ICSI u CITU platila 9000 kn i prema mojim zadnjim saznanjima stimulirani ICSI je idalje ista cijena 9000 KN a priridni sa klomifenom ili femarom je 5000 KN.

----------


## Blekonja

> runi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam u Cito postupke (ICSI) s femarom plaćala 5000kn + femara
> 
> 
> To je prirodni postupak, a ovaj drugi je stimulirani. Iako sad, na žalost, i nema neke razlike.  :/ 
> Pa dobro, ako netko sazna novu cijenu ICSI-ja molim da javi, i mene zanima je li se što mijenjalo.   
> Samo još da napomenem, cijena obuhvaća sve folikulometrije, punkciju i et.



draga moja nadam se da ću ja vrlo skoro saznati pa ću ti javiti, možda već večeras   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Denny

*Blekonja* draga, želim ti što skoriji i što sretniji start!  :D  :D 
Evo još malo i ovdje za našu *Pinky* ~~~~   :Heart:   :Heart:  i neka tulum u labu večeras bude nezaboravan.   :Kiss:

----------


## Ti

poz 

cure jel zna neka koliko je stimulirani IVF u Cita ( i jel ta cijena sa svim ljekovima ili ima i plus troskova)???  :Teletubbies:

----------


## TwistedQ

Ja sam stimulirani postupak platila 9000 hrk i ta cijena ne uključuje lijekove.

----------


## TwistedQ

E da, radilo se o IVF-ICSI   :Smile:

----------


## gugi32

Stimulirani IVF je bio 7000 kn...

----------


## gugi32

> poz 
> 
> cure jel zna neka koliko je stimulirani IVF u Cita ( i jel ta cijena sa svim ljekovima ili ima i plus troskova)???


Zaboravih napisati da se dodatno plaćaju ljekovi, a uključuje sve folikulometrije i anesteziju

----------


## Blekonja

evo ja stigla sa kesom punom lijekova uh.....kolika je to gomila, ali ako se isplati   :Grin:   brzo ću ja to zaboraviti

nisam saznala kolika je cijena ICSI-a malo sam bila zbunjoza, ali saznat ću nadam se uskoro kad budem išla kod njih da mi daju prvu injekciju   :Kiss:  

denny imaš pp

----------


## Pinky

blekonjice kad pocinjes? koji si protokol dobila?

 :D  :D  :D  :D  nek je krenilo!!  :Heart:

----------


## TwistedQ

Ne bi li trebali sad biti blaži protokoli? 

Mani je u četvrtak 10.dan ciklusa i idem na prvi ultrazvuk.
Idemo po smrzliće..  :D

----------


## Denny

Joj cure moje, ne mogu virovat, presretna sam što vas je toliko u postupku i što se sve tako dobro razvija. Bit će fešte za Božić!
Blekonja, pišem ti čim se dokopam kompića (sad sam na mobu).
POLJUBAC SVIMA U AKCIJI!   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

> blekonjice kad pocinjes? koji si protokol dobila?
> 
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  nek je krenilo!!


hej hej draga prvo čestitam na 3 lipe stanice  :D  :D  :D  :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulumić 

kako si, je li stalo krvarenje???

a ja sam dobila ako se ne varam kao i ti Gonale od 2. dana ciklusa i Cetrotide pa ćemo vidit, ja idem ko u tunel, uopće ne  znam šta me čeka s druge strane, uh...baš sam u strahu... 

 :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

Danas u Slobodnoj dalmaciji članak  prvi porod nakon umjetne nakon 6 godina u st-u. 25 postupaka su napravili od proljeća 33 % uspješnih. 

*GO GO SPLIT*  :D  :D  :D 

Nisam još kupila novinu, javili su mi.

----------


## Denny

*Bravo za split!*  :D  :D  :D 
I čestitke toj prvoj rodilji!   :Heart:   :Kiss:  




> ja idem ko u tunel, uopće ne  znam šta me čeka s druge strane, uh...


Znam ja,* BEBICA!*  :Zaljubljen:  
I ja se često ovih dana pitam je li nam suđeno, a onda mi se nekako  učini da ipak je...

----------


## bublica3

Evo link

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...3/Default.aspx


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
za ekipu iz KBC Split i drago mi je zbog svih cura iz Dalmacije koje neće sada trebati putovati za Zagrb i druge udaljenije gradove u Hrvatskoj a dobro je nama iz BIH što ćemo moći ići za KBC Split, jeste da sve same plaćamo ali bar smo bliže kući.
Još jednom  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za KBC Split.

----------


## runi

Super za KBC Split!

----------


## Pinky

sta ovo znaci:

Do sada smo bili limitirani na klasičnu izvantjelesnu oplodnju, a od sada možemo raditi i najsloženije zahvate koji će omogućiti pacijentima liječenje steriliteta u Splitu.

kada sada? ovo zvuci ko da mogu raditi SADA icsi, a znamo da ne mogu dok se ne otvori rodiliste. ili sam u krivu?

----------


## runi

I čestitke sretnim roditeljima na maloj Noli  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

> sta ovo znaci:
> 
> Do sada smo bili limitirani na klasičnu izvantjelesnu oplodnju, a od sada možemo raditi i najsloženije zahvate koji će omogućiti pacijentima liječenje steriliteta u Splitu.
> 
> kada sada? ovo zvuci ko da mogu raditi SADA icsi, a znamo da ne mogu dok se ne otvori rodiliste. ili sam u krivu?



i ja sam to isto pitala, zna li tko nešto više,  pišite cure, pišite!!!

----------


## Blekonja

i da čestitam roditeljima (i nonici) na maloj Noli   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Ti

u bolnici ne rade ICSI , čekaju novu bolnicu.

----------


## Denny

> sta ovo znaci:
> 
> Do sada smo bili limitirani na klasičnu izvantjelesnu oplodnju, a od sada možemo raditi i najsloženije zahvate koji će omogućiti pacijentima liječenje steriliteta u Splitu.
> 
> kada sada? ovo zvuci ko da mogu raditi SADA icsi, a znamo da ne mogu dok se ne otvori rodiliste. ili sam u krivu?


Nisi u krivu, to SADA traje već bar dvi godine, po meni samo pusta obećanja i malo propagande. Daj Bože da sve krene kako treba, ali to rodilište odugovlaće do u nedogled. Bilo je da će se otvoriti do jeseni, pa do Božića, evo sad kažu krajem sijećnja... pa nema osoblja, pa ima osoblja... o Bože!  :?

----------


## goa

Pozdrav, cure, ja sam nova iako vas čitam već dugo. Čeka me postupak u Cita u siječnju i možda nekima zanimljiva informacija-dr. kaže da mogu zamrznuti jajne stanice dobivene stimulacijom, a to olakšava sljedeće postupke za koje se ipak nadam da neće trebati ni meni ni vama! Cijena ICSI-a je 9000 kn ( potvrđeno prije dan ), lijekovi negdje oko 5 tisuća, a treba platit i ona savjetovanja s Milinovićeve liste- kod psihologa i odvjetnika 400 kn + PDV!
Eto, ako sam nekome pomogla, super! Od KBC-a mnogima od nas nikakve koristi dok nema ove metode, a ZG mi se činio dalek i naporan..

----------


## Pinky

> možda nekima zanimljiva informacija-dr. kaže da mogu zamrznuti jajne stanice dobivene stimulacijom, a to olakšava sljedeće postupke za koje se ipak nadam da neće trebati ni meni ni vama!


pozdrav goa! nadam se da ce ti taj postupak biti prvi i zadnji!

zamrzavanje js uopce ne olaksava postupke jer se mogu baciti u smece nakon sta se odmrznu, zahvaljujuci milinovicu. ako te nesto vise zanima o toj tematici, idi na pocetnu stranu rode, pa na podforum ispod potpomognute koji se zve građani i građanke...

na zalost, nemoj se veseliti zamrznutim js.

----------


## goa

Eto, nisam ni to znala, ja naivna početnica, hvala ti na lipim željama i informaciji, Pinky, baš ću izgnjavit dr. oko toga pri idućem susretu, vidim da si obavila transfer, čeka se beta, navijam za tebe  samo mi iz potpisa i postova nije jasno jesi li još uvik u Cita ili negdi drugdi-kako mi se čini! :?  :Svejedno, :D  za veliku betu!

----------


## Pinky

hvala goa   :Love:  
nadam se da ti nece trebati smrzenke ikakve vrste   :Wink:   i da ces odmah dobiti bebicu   :Kiss:  

je i ovaj put sam bila u cita. lose sam reagirala na terapiju, nadala sam se da cu imati vise folikula i zavrsiti u sloveniji (da mogu zamrznuti zametke) ali sam opet hdz-ovski odreagirala sa 2 js....

----------


## goa

Super, još jedna citašica! Ma nema veze, dvije, ali vrijedne, glavno da ih ima! Kod nas ista dijagnoza, spermići očajni, nema brzo pokretnih, a i malo ih je, milijunčić do dva u prosjeku! TSH mi je 3,51, ali doktor nije reagirao, valjda je to ok, iako me malo trta kad čitam sve ove postove oko štitnjače! Ja sam inače 75. g.

----------


## Ti

cure moje meni jos nije jasno koliko kosta stimulirani IVF 5000 +5000 lijekovi??? uh uh meni ce to biti previse  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ti

uh falila sam . dr je reka da je 7000 ali koliko su jos lijekovi???

----------


## Denny

*IVF* stimulirani = 7.000,00 kn
*IVF + ICSI* stimulirani = 9.000,00 kn

Ljekovi koštaju ovisno o tome koji protokol ti doktor prepiše. Svaki gonal je računaj oko 200 kn, netko ih primi 10, a netko 30, pa sad računaj.
Nekome tako ljekovi mogu doći 2.000,00 kn, a nekome 6.000,00 kn. Sve je to jako individualno. Ja računam barem 5.000,00 kn, jer uz gonale trebam kupit i štopericu (300,00 kn) i 3 Cetrotide (svaka je 500 kn), pa još dok povadiš papire tipa vjenčani list, psihologa, pravnika i sva ostala milinovićeva čuda... BOŽE UČINI ČUDO pa da za tu lovu uredim dječju sobu!   :Laughing:

----------


## goa

Lijekovi su individualni, ovisi od žene do žene, ali otprilike od 5000-6ooo kn, evo mene će moji koštati 5 ipo tisuća.Znam da je puno, i meni je, ali nemam izbora ni vremena,   :Sad:

----------


## Denny

*goa* dobro nam došla i što prije otišla trudna i sretna!  :D
Nadam se i ja da će ti ovo biti prvi i zadnji postupak i da ćemo se ubrzo veseliti s tobom kad nam javiš veliku betu!
I mene nažalost čeka postupak, i ne kažem nažalost radi straha, doktora ni inekcija, nego nažalost jer smo upale u najgore moguće vrijeme - kad je Milinović donio najgori mpo zakon na svijetu i doslovno vezao ruke našim doktorima i ograničio im oplodnju na samo tri stanice i zabranio im zamrzavanje zametaka. Umjesto toga natjerao ih je da zamrzavaju jajne stanice, a to je tek eksperimentalna metoda koja daje jako loše (skoro nikakve) rezultate, ali je po zakonu MORAJU provoditi. 
Ne želim te plašit ni obeshrabriti, znaj da si u najboljim rukama, i da će oni učinit sve da uspije, ali jednostavno takav je ovaj glupi zakon i realne šanse su nam smanjene.
Kako god bilo, djeca će se i dalje rađati, a mi ovdje na forumu imamo jako puno Cito trudnica i od srca ti želim da ti budeš sljedeća. (nakon naše Pinky, naravno!  :D )   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

Denny, lijepo si ti to sve posložila  :D 

Zanima me za šta služe Cetrotide??  :? 

 :Love:

----------


## Denny

Skoro zaboravih... i nakon naše *BLEKONJE!*  :D  :D  :D 
Hm, i *Ti,* i *Sunčice*...   :Heart:   :Kiss:  
*MALO NAS JE, AL' NAS IMA!*  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Denny

Kako sam ja razumila, Gonal, menopur isl. stimuliraju razvoj folikulam, a Cetrotide pospješuju sazrijevanje. Ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## Pinky

> Kako sam ja razumila, Gonal, menopur isl. stimuliraju razvoj folikulam, a Cetrotide pospješuju sazrijevanje. Ispravite me ako griješim.


doktorice, mislim da si u pravu!

anyway, dan d je prosao, 2 mrve vracene, ja lezim i crkajem od dosade. laptop pored mene, daljinski u ruci... uf i jos tako 14 dana iscekivanja..

----------


## Denny

Eeejjjj, pa šta ti fali!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Denny

Tila sam reć uživaj i opusti se, konačno je gotovo, a mi ćemo vibrat da ti vrime šta prije prođe i da za Božić upakiraš mužu lipi poklon ispod bora...   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

joj   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ne smim ti ni rec na sta me je zadnji dio tvoje recenice asocira   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## vesnare

Cure sa CITO-a zna li netko ima li tamo koga subotom i nedjeljom, a isto tako i za SALUS - rade li operativne zahvate subotom i nedjeljom.

Naime, čekam 1. DC da se javim Šparcu za histeroskopiju, a po svemu bi me to moglo dočekati sutra ili preksutra, a onda po tome bi mi spadao i kraj m. za vikend, pa me zanima čeka li on onda ponedjeljak ili?

btw pitala sam za plaćanje i mogu kartice, ali samo odjednom, ništa na rate.

----------


## Blekonja

> Skoro zaboravih... i nakon naše *BLEKONJE!*  :D  :D  :D 
> Hm, i *Ti,* i *Sunčice*...    
> *MALO NAS JE, AL' NAS IMA!*  :D  :D  :D



ccccc Denny.......ali isto si se iskupila ajde, ajde   :Grin:   :Grin:  (šalim se naravno)

----------


## Blekonja

> Cure sa CITO-a zna li netko ima li tamo koga subotom i nedjeljom, a isto tako i za SALUS - rade li operativne zahvate subotom i nedjeljom.
> 
> Naime, čekam 1. DC da se javim Šparcu za histeroskopiju, a po svemu bi me to moglo dočekati sutra ili preksutra, a onda po tome bi mi spadao i kraj m. za vikend, pa me zanima čeka li on onda ponedjeljak ili?
> 
> btw pitala sam za plaćanje i mogu kartice, ali samo odjednom, ništa na rate.



oni su 100% tamo (jedan od njih doktora, ako se ne varam), a za Salusa ne znam, ali čisto sumnjam da subotom operiraju....  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Subotom sigurno ima netko, ali zovi šta ranije, čak i prije 8. Nedjeljom su rjeđe tamo, ali zna se desit da i tada budu. 
A je li ti baš rekao da čekaš 1 dc da se naručiš? Pitam zato što je meni dr. Poljak rekao da se javim što prije, jer u Salusa imaju dosta posla, pa se za operaciju treba unaprijed rezervirati termin. Tako je moju operaciju doktor zakazao cijeli mjesec unaprijed, a i dao mi je popis pretraga koje moram u međuvremenu obavit. A možda ti sve stigneš u tjedan dana, ako si se tako dogovorila s dr.
I ne mora ti histeroskopija biti baš 7-8 dc, može i kasnije. Meni je bila klasična operacija mioma + histeroskopija i rađena je tek 12 dc, jer je to bio ponedjeljak. Znači ipak mislim da će čekat ponedjeljak, jer vikendom u Salusa ne rade operacije.
Bez brige, zovi ih što prije i pitaj za sve pretrage koje trebaš obaviti, dr. će ti rezervirati termin, doći ćeš u bolnicu, obaviti zahvat, i već sutradan ideš kući. Ja sam bila tamo četiri dana jer je bila teža operacija, i svi su bili stvarno super, od doktora do čistačice. Sretno!   :Heart: 

I čudno mi je da više ne daju na rate? Meni su za Vizu dali, ali to je bilo prije tri godine.

----------


## vesnare

Denny  :Love:   hvala od srca na odgovoru

dakle, pretrage sam obavila, jer mi je dr. to dao i dogovorili smo operaciju tj. histeroskopiju, ali mi je rekao da mu se javim 1. dc kako bi mogli histeroskopiju odraditi odmah po prestanku m.

----------


## vesnare

a evo i prvi dan ciklusa na poslu u noćnoj - točno u 05,00 sati  :Laughing:

----------


## goa

[quote="Denny"]*goa* dobro nam došla i što prije otišla trudna i sretna!  :D
Nadam se i ja da će ti ovo biti prvi i zadnji postupak 
Hvala, cure, na srdačnoj dobrodošlici, odmah se osjećam jačom! Ipak, nije da se ne nadam, čisto statistički gledano, ne čini mi se baš da to ide tek tako iz prve, možda samu sebe pripremam da ne tresnem naglo ako se to uopće može izbjeći..
Pinky, ne znam moraš li ležati ili možeš iskoristiti ovaj prekrasni prosinački dan za šetnju, mislim da zapravo ne mogu ni pojmiti kako ti je trenutno iščekivati jer vi ste, cure, prema meni prave veteranke, ali vam se zato iznimno divim  :Klap:

----------


## bublica3

*Goa* *dobro došla u klub CITAŠICA*  :D  :D  :D  

Želim ti sreću i da bude prvi i zadnji! 
Ono šta ti ja mogu reć je  da su doktori, biolozi i sestre u Cito poliklinici vrhunski stručnjaci!!!


~~~~~~  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## goa

A šta je to lipo čuti, hvala ti, bublice! Mislim da nakon iščitavanja brojnih postova pomalo shvaćam u šta se upuštam-našopat će me hormonima, skupo ću to platit, a od zamrzavanja niš koristi :/ Ovu našu bolnicu čekam već godinu dana, Tandara bi svaki put rekao- do lita, pa posli lita, pa u prvi misec, pa u prijevodu ko zna kad..Ja ću izgnjavit one iskusne jer sam puna pitanja, a najviše me muči jedno- ima li citašica koje su uspile sa TSH 3,5? Dr. na to nije ni trepnuo, a ja pristojno čeljade, di ću ja njemu govorit da to možda nije dobro, pa čovik je potpomogao toliko novih života, valjda zna šta radi..Ali me kopka i kopka jer bi tila da uvjeti budu savršeni kad se već u sve to upuštam, dakle, vaša iskustva, molim! A ostavljam se i cigareta  :Wink:

----------


## gugi32

*goa*, ja sam citašica koja je uspjela sa TSH-om 3.98-4,2! I meni je doktor rekao da zaboravim na tu priču...  :Kiss:

----------


## goa

A pa ti si trudna :D o, dragi Bože, hvala ti, i posebno hvala tebi što si se javila, skinula si mi velik teret sa srca i donijela optimizam! Želim ti savršenih devet mjeseci trudnoće i da guštaš u majčinstvu u šta uopće i ne sumnjam da oćeš  :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

Opet ja sa pitanjima,
nema dr. Šparca ni jučer ni danas, pa sam sad u strahu da od histeroskopije neće biti ništa.
Zna li netko radi li sigurno sutra i kada?

----------


## TwistedQ

Meni je sutra FET kod dr.Šparca.. 
Valjda sam dobro razumila.

----------


## vesnare

> Meni je sutra FET kod dr.Šparca.. 
> Valjda sam dobro razumila.


hvala  :Smile:  

onda je to ujutro ili popodne?

----------


## TwistedQ

Popodne.

----------


## vesnare

Hvala ti draga  :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

twistedQ mislimo na tebe!!!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

ja jučer čula da je dr. Š bolestan da ima gripu... sad ne znam jel bolje, jel počeo raditi...

----------


## Blekonja

a joj....pa opet bolestan jadan, ili se nije ni izliječio  :?  :?

----------


## Ordep

ako nema  dr.š  fet ti može napraviti dr. p tako je i meni bilo kad nije bilo dr.Š
PUNO ČAROBNIH~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da uspije  :Love:

----------


## Ordep

meni je rečeno da ga je uhvatila ova nova gripa pa da ga dosta boli.. nadam se da mu je ipak bolje ili da sam dobila krivu informaciju,

----------


## Denny

*Pozdrav najdraže moje!*   :Bye:   :Bouncing:  
Prema riječima MM, upravo je pročitao u Slobodnoj da se *novo rodilište ipak OTVARA, u ponedjeljak u 11 sati.* :D  :D 
Uporabna dozvola je naravno već spremna ili u završnoj fazi, a nakon ceremonije otvaranja biti će omogućeno dvosatno razgledavanje soba, dvorana i cijelog rodilišta, a tu će navodno biti i ginekolozi i osoblje koji će pružati informacije.  :D  :D  :D 
Teža strana priče je ta što će svećanu vrpcu presjeći gđa. Kosor i naš premili ministar Milinović...  :/ 
Ali za ovako sretnu vijest, isplati se progurati i to...   :Grin:  
Dakle *KONAČNOOOOOO!!!!*  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Blekonja

jupiii KONAČNO ----znam da ne smijemo poskakivati ovdje i biti OT, ali moderatorice dopustite nam da se malo radujemo, ovo je nama kao dobitak na lotu (bar se nadam da se neće izjaloviti   :Grin:  ) zato   :D  :D  

kakve lijepe vijesti!!!!

----------


## Ordep

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D napokon

----------


## Pinky

sta je bilo sa fetom?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ajde cure pojavite se na razgledavanju i pitajte hoce li konacno mpo punom parom krenuti i kada...   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Ja ću svakako pokušat otić ako budem mogla, jer to ispada negdi oko podne, (ako sve bude tako kako su rekli) i sigurno me neće puno zanimat kako su uređene sobe...   :Grin:  
Ovo bi nama trebalo jako puno značiti - konačno više nemaju izgovora da započnu raditi postupke kako treba, tj. punim kapacitetom, s novom opremom i uključujući ICSI. žIVI BILI PA VIDILI.
A obećali su i fritule...   :Grin:

----------


## Denny

Draga TwistedQ mislimo na tebe i nadamo se da je sve prošlo ok i da su mrvice već na toplom kod svoje mamice.   :Heart:  
A našem dragom dr. *Šparcu* veliki   :Kiss:  u želji da nam brzo ozdravi.   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja danas bila kod  dr.šparca...radi......nije bolestan... :D  :D  :D

----------


## TwistedQ

Horizontala. 
Tri smrzlića se griju kod mame. 
Jedan nije preživio, jedan nema svijetlu budućnost, dva su dobra. 
Nadamo se dobrim vijestima za Božić. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

petak....14 dc  stoperica.....nedelja  16 dc  AIH........

----------


## Blekonja

odlično za dr. Šparca....to su očito bile neke stare informacije neka njega nama živog i zdravog...  :Grin:  

twistedQ bravo čekamo da nam javiš lijepe vijesti!!!!
crvenkapica i tebi da bude uspješan AIH

a denny draga možda bi i ja mogla malo skoknut s posla i duže se zadržat u ponedjeljak.... da idemo zajedno a sigurno će nam se i irena pridružit?? šta misliš????.....
i naravno još koja cura ako želi to se podrazumijeva.....

 :Kiss:  svima

moje m još nema kasni 7 dana (test napravljen naravno - je tu), ali m nikako da dođe...neće me taj postupak i neće....al ne dam se ja   :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Ja sam ZA posjet rodilištu, naravno, a sigurno bi išla i Irena, ali treba prvo 100% provjerit hoće li to sve bit tako kako piše, da ne bi bezveze izostali s posla, a njima ne bi bio prvi put da nas zeznu.   :Mad:  
*TwistedQ* bravo za mrvice, baš mi je drago!  :D  :D 
Blekonja fođe li menga danas, čeka te punkcija na Božić, pa eto, možda kasni namjerno da u miru proslaviš taj dan, a onda - akcija!  :D  :D (koji toliko jedva čekam, kao da se radi o meni)   :Kiss:  
Nevjerovatno, a da mi je samo jedm pročitati one postove od lani koji su počimali "mislim da nikad neću u postupak!"  :D Ko zna o čemu čemo pričati sljedeći Božić... Možda o iskustvima iz novog rodilišta?   :Grin:  
*Crvenkapice* za dobitni AIH na Sv. Lucu! Sretno!  :D  :D

----------


## Denny

fođe = dođe,  jedm = jednom...   :Embarassed:  uzbuđena...   :Embarassed:

----------


## medena8

Pozdrav svima!!!
Malo sam se preselila sa druge teme očekujući (i ispravno!) na ovoj ponešto o otvaranju novog rodilišta u Splitu...
Za početak, VELIKO SRETNO SVIMA, uskoro se i ja pridružujem...
Što se tiče novog rodilišta, info je točna, službeno otvorenje je od 12 do otprilike 14h, a nakon toga će se nekih 2 sata moći slobodno razgledati (a toliko ste, valjda, i pročitale bez mene   :Smile:  ), a što se tiče opreme - NAŽALOST NIJE još kompletirana, u nekoliko sektora nedostaje po "još nešto" tako da se osoblje i svi postupci vezani za rodilište sele u novo tek kad sve stigne želeći time upravo ubrzati isporuku onoga što nedostaje ... Informacije su točne i pouzdane, preostaje nam samo nadati se da se ISPORUKA neće otegnuti kao i ovo otvorenje, a da će nakon toga i postupci MPO-a krenuti punom parom budući samo taj odjel zauzima više prostora nego cijelo bivše rodilište i team je formiran već samim dolaskom dr. Tandare u St...
Ugodan i obećavajući obilazak želim!

----------


## Blekonja

> Ja sam ZA posjet rodilištu, naravno, a sigurno bi išla i Irena, ali treba prvo 100% provjerit hoće li to sve bit tako kako piše, da ne bi bezveze izostali s posla, a njima ne bi bio prvi put da nas zeznu.   
> *TwistedQ* bravo za mrvice, baš mi je drago!  :D  :D 
> *Blekonja fođe li menga danas, čeka te punkcija na Božić, pa eto, možda kasni namjerno da u miru proslaviš taj dan, a onda - akcija!  :D  :D (koji toliko jedva čekam, kao da se radi o meni)   
> Nevjerovatno, a da mi je samo jedm pročitati one postove od lani koji su počimali "mislim da nikad neću u postupak!"  :D Ko zna o čemu čemo pričati sljedeći Božić... Možda o iskustvima iz novog rodilišta?*  
> *Crvenkapice* za dobitni AIH na Sv. Lucu! Sretno!  :D  :D


_

a legendo moja   te do neba hvala ti od srca.....još se sićam tvog ohrabrujućeg pp kad sam te isti tren poželjela upoznati 

a za rodilište bi bilo baš dobro kad bi mogle prođirat vidit kako to izgleda i možda postavit kakvo pitanjce, ali o tom-potom nećemo radit ražanj, a zec u šumi.... 

_

----------


## vesnare

TwistedQ držim ti fige za najljepši Božićni poklon  :Kiss:  

Crvenkapica77 držim fige za nedjelju i uspješan AIH  :Kiss:  

Meni histeroskopija u ponedjeljak :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

jedan folikul   ostao 17,5mm   ednic  7mm ...eto....ne znam kolike su sanse sa jednim folikulom??

----------


## Blekonja

evo samo da ovdje kažem danas dobijam prvu injekciju Gonala....pa mislite na mene   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Samo na to i mislim draga! Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Ordep

za sve vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

> jedan folikul   ostao 17,5mm   ednic  7mm ...eto....ne znam kolike su sanse sa jednim folikulom??


ja sa 1 folikulom na 1. aih vidila plus na testu.... sretno!

blekonjice, kad se bodes? u koju uru? ko ce te bosti? jooooooooooooj konacno je pocelo  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ uf jedva cekam i tvoj plus!!!!

ordepice draga, puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   tebi i malom mati   :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Crvenkapice neka bude jedan ali vrijedan  :Love:  

blekonja šaljem vibre ~~~~~

----------


## IRENA456

Drage moje cure ,vidim da ste aktivne i želim Vam svu sreču svjeta !!!!!
Blekonja,eto i to je došlo a mislila si da neče nikad  :Kiss:  
Pinky draga povuci nas za nosić
Crvenkapica77 ja sam isto ostala trudna s jednim punktiranim folikulom i to prirodnim bez stimulacije.Na žalost nije slavno završilo ali je ipak bila trudnoča
TwistedQ drago mi je da si opet u akciji i  :D  :D  :D tvojim mrvicama
Ordep tabi čestitam na malom pišulincu
 svima šaljem  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
ja sam u pon. s MM u bolnici na nekim njegovim pretragama i bit ću tamo do 11h pa ako idete u obilazak javite se

----------


## Blekonja

haj drage moje curice evo ja se vratila sa prve bockalice, sve je  prošlo fenomenomenalno, ubola me je sestra od dr. Š,  malo čakulale, malo gledale kako to ona radi, čini mi se da ja to mogu i sama, ali ću za svaki slučaj još koji dan ić tamo nije mi daleko, a i ne bi volila šta zas... sve je uglavnom prošlo totalno bezbolno (ali to ga se nisam ni bojala stvarno   :Grin:  ), sutra sam opet tamo u 13,30 (tako mi je dr. P napisao na nalazu, a ja štreberica to poštivam   :Grin:  ), sutra pada druga i to je to... nadam se da će sve proći ok i da bi negdje iza svog rođića znala u kakvom sam stanju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Pinky draga hvala ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ja za tebe (ovako u usitno da nas ne ukore   :Grin:  )
Irena456, a činilo se da nikad neće....
Denny   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
ma svih vas volim i hvala  što mislite na mene   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

.....sutra moj AIH.......

svim curkama   zelim srecu!!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## BAKY

blekonja moja glavu gore misli pozitivno i mozes ti to....................... SRITNO :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Blekonja

hej draga hvala ti , ti si još 2 u 1 superiška  :D  :D

----------


## gugi32

Evo me kratko samo da svim curama poželim sreću i pošaljem jedan veliki pozdrav!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*BAKY* draga, pa jesi to ti???  :D  :D 
Baš mi je drago da si nam se javila i da ste još 2 u 1!   :Kiss:  
Tebi i tvojoj curici želim da budete prva mama i beba u novom rodilištu.   :Heart:  

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...9/Default.aspx

Ljubim vas sve po redu!   :Heart:

----------


## goa

A koliko akcije na ovom topicu! Prije svega,   :Kiss:  podrške Blekonji za bockanje, pa to je krenulo, ne znam koliko dana to sad traje, ali nek urodi plodom!  Pinky, Twisted Q, Crvenkapica- sve buduće majke, samo to još ne znaju  :Grin:  Cure, guštajte u ovom predbožićnom ozračju( osim ako vam baš ne ide na živce), dogodine će sve biti drukčije ( u pozitivnom smislu, naravno)!

----------


## TwistedQ

Sve vi meni bile trbušaste u 2010!!! ( i ja sa vama )
Curke, ja ne osjećam ništa, čak me ni (.) (.) ne bole. 
Osjećam se ko muško.   :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo i mene  obavljen  AIH  ..sad lezim odmaram,gledam tv,.....muzic  radi po kuci  :Grin:  ......

----------


## Blekonja

twistedQ   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
crvenkapica mislim da smo se mimoišle (skoro) danas ako si bila u Cita na AIH??   :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> twistedQ      
> crvenkapica mislim da smo se mimoišle (skoro) danas ako si bila u Cita na AIH??


a jeli  ..mozda smo se i vidjele...juce je bilo dosta  parova.tj zena.....sigurno 5 njih....ja sam plava ,visoka,...sta si ti radila juce?  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim mojim splicankama, u kojoj god fazi da su 

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

aaa.... :shock: nisam znala da je toliko posla bilo, ja sam došla tek na bockanje u 13,30 (nije bilo nikoga tada), a i ti si rekla da si bila, a kako je sestra pospremala zaključila sam da je sigurno bio neki  postupak pa sam pretpostavila da si to bila ti 
a šta sam  zakomplicirala   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

> puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim mojim splicankama, u kojoj god fazi da su


i mi tebi šaljemo isto, nadam se da si ok i da ti se još uvik stalno spava

----------


## matto

cure Citašice, i naravno ostale iz Splita da i ovdje zavibram za vas  :Preskace uze:  ¨

nadam se da će netko objaviti lijepe vijesti, odnosno nadam se da će Pinky otvoriti sretan niz.... 

a za crvenkapicu, poslije mog prvog AIH-a ja i muz smo iz Cita ravno na rivu …bilo je ljeto a mi Bjafrići željni šopinga, pročešljali sve dućane kupili dosta lipih stvari, i kući pazi sad  :shock: busom, a ne automobilom, i ....nakon četrnaest dana plusić na testu, koji se ipak u nešto računa iako trudnoća nije sretno završila, 
tako da AIH ti nije kao IVF ili ICSI no, ovo je samo za tvoju informaciju . naravno to nećeš reći mužu   :Laughing:

----------


## BAKY

evo drage moje da vas malo ohrabrim u svim vasim postupcima, samo vjerujte u sebe i pozitivno razmisljane vi to mozete i zelite i u ovome ratu sa neplodnosti vi ste pobjednice...................... to vam kaze jedna turdnica koja je nekim cudom uspjela iz prvoga postupka na citu i imala srece kao nitko i to sve tik prije ovoga glupoga zakona o potpomognutoj................. trnutno sitno brojim i cekam kad ce moj decko pozeljeti van............
zato samo hrabro naprijed   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> aaa.... :shock: nisam znala da je toliko posla bilo, ja sam došla tek na bockanje u 13,30 (nije bilo nikoga tada), a i ti si rekla da si bila, a kako je sestra pospremala zaključila sam da je sigurno bio neki  postupak pa sam pretpostavila da si to bila ti 
> a šta sam  zakomplicirala


nema veze...ja bila u 8h...u 9h aih  ..lezala   20min i kuci oko 9 30h..iza mene ostalo i doslo jos zena

----------


## Pinky

matto, pa mi se stvarno pratimo, i moj 1. aih je bio proslo ljeto

bas mi je zao zbog negativne bete   :Sad:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

> trnutno sitno brojim i cekam kad ce moj decko pozeljeti van............


Ajme sorry, ja mislila da je curica!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Cure samo da javim da sam jučer odradila histeroskopiju. 
Dr. Š. kaže da je polip otklonjen uspješno i već idući ciklus mogu na postupak :D  ali mislim da ćemo se koji mj. strpiti radi financija.

Držim fige svima u postupku  :Kiss:

----------


## matto

Pinky,   :Love:  nadam se da smo se pratile samo po prvom AIH-u te da će tvoj drugi IVF biti uspješan odnosno da me nećeš slijediti po negativnom rezultatu, 
želim ti najmanje trocifrenu betu, to je u petak ako sam dobro shvatila, još samo tri dana….  :Preskace uze:  beta poskoči.....

Vesnare, sretno u novom postupku kad god da bio,

----------


## Denny

Ajmo po redu!  :D  :D 
*TwistedQ* Nadam se da si se počela osjećat ko žensko,   :Laughing:  a ako i nisi, nema veze, bit ćeš ti naša nova trudnica!   :Kiss:  (hm, uostalom, počeli su i muškarci rađat djecu). 8) 
*Pinky* izdrži samo još malo, i onda ću se napit u tvoje ime, eto zbilja!   :Grin:  
*Blekonja* za tebe ćemo se napit skupa!   :Love:  Ne brini, sve će bit ok!   :Kiss:  
*crvenkapica77*  nadam se da si dobro i da odmaraš uz svog dragog.   :Heart:  Vibram za veeeliki *+*.
*vesnare* bravo za histero! Nadam se da je sve prošlo ok i da će vas iznenaditi kakvo malo čudo prije postupka!   :Zaljubljen:  Božić je, Nova godina... nikad se ne zna! 
*IRENA456* hvala na podršci za svih nas, mislim da ćeš ti bit ko i naša Sretna35 - "ne odustajem dok je jajašca u meni"   :Trep trep:  
*Ordep* veliki poljubac tebi i malom Mati!   :Zaljubljen:  
*BAKY* želim ti brz i lagan porod i nezaboravan susret sa svojom bebicom!  :Saint:  
*gugi32* sretno draga do samog kraja!  :Kiss:  
*bublica3*  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  
*goa* nadam se da će tvoj postupak u sjjećnju biti dobitni i da ćete sljedeći Božiić doćekati sa malim smotuljkom u naručju.    :Heart:  
*matto* nadam se da će i u vaš život uskoro stić toliko željena bebica.   :Zaljubljen:   Stvarno nam to želim svima, od srca!  :D  
E jesam ovo sve lipo ispisala...   :Yes:  a eto, uhvatila me neka predblagdanska groznica, a kad vidim koliko vas ima, a svi imamo samo jednu jedinu želju... 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  *DAJ DRAGI BOŽE DA NAM SE SVIMA ISPUNI!*   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

DENNY..tako si vrijedna cura!!!!
hvala na zeljama......i ja se pridruzujem   zeljama za sve cure!!  :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 


ja jos  12 dana     :Cekam:

----------


## Ti

:D  :D 
i ja vam zelim cure to sto zelite i same sebi. u narednih par mjeseci sve s drobom   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Maiela

:Bye:  

Dragi suborci,

Evo nakon dugo iščitavanja počela sam se malo osjećati kao voajer pa sam zaključila da je red da napokon nešto i post-am!

Nakon 3 neuspješna AIH trenutno pauziramo ne bi li se malo rekuperali, psihički i naravno financijski, pa krećemo na naš prvi IVF!

----------


## Pinky

potpisujem naseg vrijednog andjelka u ljudskom obliku, denny i dodajem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za maielu, da se sto prije prebaci na trudnicki pdf   :Heart:

----------


## Ordep

denny draga potpisujem te i dodajem za tebe brdo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
neka se svima ispune blagdanske želje i da svi dobijete  :Saint:  ili  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Wink:  
za sve vas cure veliki   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Denny

Cure  :Love: 
Hej *Maiela*, pa mi imamo skroz isti potpis, i skroz iste planove! :D Dobro nam došla, uvik je lipo vidit nekog novog ovdje, iako ti želim da se šta prije preseliš na pdf trudnica! :D
I mi čekamo financijski oporavak, iako kad bolje razmislim, možda to i nije glavni problem. Puno više me plaši ovaj novi zakon i to što mi trenutno opće nemamo dijagnozu, tako da na kraju ne znam s čim se moram boriti, jer eto - SVE JE OK.   :Sad:

----------


## IRENA456

Denny draga ti si to tako lipo sročila da ja nemam šta dodat
Drago mi je da se ovaj pdf nije ugasija i da ima novih cura iako im želim da se šta prije prebace na neki drugi
Pinky mi smo navikle na tvoj vječni pesimizam ali ovaj češ nas put ugodno iznenadit u to sam sigurna  :Kiss:

----------


## Maiela

> Cure 
> Hej *Maiela*, pa mi imamo skroz isti potpis, i skroz iste planove! :D Dobro nam došla, uvik je lipo vidit nekog novog ovdje, iako ti želim da se šta prije preseliš na pdf trudnica! :D
> I mi čekamo financijski oporavak, iako kad bolje razmislim, možda to i nije glavni problem. Puno više me plaši ovaj novi zakon i to što mi trenutno opće nemamo dijagnozu, tako da na kraju ne znam s čim se moram boriti, jer eto - SVE JE OK.


Gle stvarno, skoro pa isti potpis! Borba sa vjetrenjačama...  :Cekam: 

Tenk ju evribadi for vorm velkam!

----------


## goa

A pa nisam više najnovija cura, dobrodošla, Maiela, želim ti što i svima nama-razlog zbog kojeg visimo na ovom forumu 
Vau, Denny, kakav post, baš zrači, svaka čast!
Ja vam se ipak moram malo pojadati- moj postupak se odgađa, izolirana ureaplasma, 12 dana antibiotika, pa 15 dana pauze, pa ponovit briseve i opet čekat nalaze 7 dana i evo nas već u veljači..Nadam se samo da neće bit neka otpornjača od beštije! A eto, očito sam pravila ražanj dok je zec još bio u šumi, ali nalazi prije 6 mjeseci bili skroz uredni, ove sam ponovila čisto opreza radi i sad je službeno- svoj prvi postupak ću ipak raditi u 35. g., ovako sam se još malo švercala na 34., zvučalo je nekako uspješnije, mlađa i sve to..Ma nema veze, ima i gorih stvari,idemo dalje!  :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

goa, popij napitak od cesnjaka i vina, ubija bestije ko od sale.

pola kila cesnjaka stavi kuhati u 1l crnog vina, dok se ne reducira na pola litre - nekih 15-20 min na srednjoj vatri.
kad se ohladi procijedi i prelij u staklenu bocu i drzi u frizideru.
pij 2 jusne zlice ujutro i 2 navecer.
svi su se rijesili bakterija na taj nacin, ja e. coli.

ako ti imas ureaplazmu, neka ti i muz napravi pretrage spermokulture ili briseve. nemojte se sexati bez kondoma. ako i njemu bude izolirana, neka i on pije luk/vino...

znam da zvuci cudno, ali djeluje.

postoji i caj protiv ureaplazme:
cvijet vrijeska, list breze, list origana i majcinu dusicu pomjesati u jednakom omjeru i piti 3x dnevno.
cajeve mozes naruciti na suban.hr, salju pouzecem i jeftiniji su nego apoteke (u apoteci je kutija njihovog caja 12 a kod njih direktno 6-7 kn, tako da se i sa postanskim troskovima isplati.) ako budes narucivala, naruci bar po 3-4 kutije od svake vrste i pijte ih oboje. caj ima ok  okus. pije se nezasladjen

sretno!

p.s. uz antibiotike OBAVEZNO kupi lactogyn da ti ne sprdi vaginalnu floru

----------


## Natica

Evo i mene ponovo. Ovim putem bi htjela ohrabriti sve cure koje misle raditi IVF u nasoj bolnici, ali se boje, da stvarno nemaju razloga za strah. Ja sam danas imala punkciju, tako da je pola terapije iza mene i mogu reci da su mi utisci stvarno super pozitivni. I doktori i sestre su jako dobro organizani, svi su dragi i susretljivi. Do sada sam bila na VV i nije mi se bilo lako odluciti za promjenu doktora i cijele sredine, ali (bar do sada) stvarno nemam zamjerke. Ako su mi recenice malo zbrkane, to je od koktela protiv boli i za smirenje kojeg sam primala za vrijeme punkcije. Jos me malo "drzi". 
Za vrijeme dok sam primala injekcije, bez problema sam mogla uskladiti posao i terapiju. Izasla bi na pola sata - sat vremena, dobila "dnevnu dozu" i vratila se raditi. Doktor je pazljiv i ide s malom dozom hormona da ne bi izazvao hiperstimulaciju. Nema guzve i sve ide brzo. Ja sam danas jedina imala punkciju (na VV bi ih znalo biti po 16....).

----------


## Natica

> sad je službeno- svoj prvi postupak ću ipak raditi u 35. g., ovako sam se još malo švercala na 34., zvučalo je nekako uspješnije, mlađa i sve to..Ma nema veze, ima i gorih stvari,idemo dalje!


Goa, ako te moze malo ohrabrit i utjesit, ja sam ovaj mjesec napunila 38. g. Prvi postupak sam imala sa 36. g. Nije bas da sam mlada kao rosa, ali se ne dam....  :D i jos se uvijek kao iznenadim kad mi netko kaze da vec imam dosta godina   :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

natice, jesi li ti sama popila nesto prije punkcije ili si dobila tamo nekakvu inekciju/inekcije?

hebi ga, meni treba icsi, a to jos nemaju...

----------


## Pinky

zaboravih nadodati puno
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj postupak   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

> natice, jesi li ti sama popila nesto prije punkcije ili si dobila tamo nekakvu inekciju/inekcije?
> 
> hebi ga, meni treba icsi, a to jos nemaju...



x

----------


## goa

Hvala curama na receptu i podršci, vidiš, lactogyn, dobro si me sitila, Blekonja, bolna su mi točka gljivice, kao da sam uzgajalište :/ 
Drago mi je, Natice, da si zadovoljna tretmanom u bolnici, mada mm ne želi ni čut za njih, štufali ga, a i bez ICSI nemamo šta tamo tražit!
Pozdrav curkama   :Love:  jedva čekam bete! :D  :D  :D

----------


## goa

> dobro si me sitila, Blekonja,


Jao mene zbunjene, hvala, Pinky, tek sam oči otvorila, a jeli se to vino može pit usporedo s antibioticima, a valjda, kuvano je!

----------


## ketyy

Cure  :Bye:  

Samo da vas pozdravim i zazelim srecu svima i da ove nadolazece blagdane provedete u miru,a da vam 2010 ispuni sve vase snove  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Moja terapija je napokon gotova,a dosao je i prvi ciklus nakon dva i pol mjeseca.Nije bas prosla slavno jer mi se vec endometrioza vratila,a marker Ca 125  povisen je vec nakon prvog ciklusa.Izvadila sam sve nalaze i poslala ih u Maribor i sad cekamo odgovor,nadam se da ce se ukoro javit i da cemo zapocet sa pripremama
za postupak.Eto bar nesto pozitivno da se desava iako me malo strah zbog svega vjerovatno jer nam je prvi put.

Mislim na vas i uvijek ste u mojim molitvama  :Love:

----------


## Denny

Joj *ketyy*, baš sam se pitala kako si i tila te pozdravit, a i *Naticu* isto, i vi se obe javite!  :D  :D Drago mi je da je krenilo, pa kako tako, krenilo je, i držim fige da vam se Mariborci ubrzo jave i da konačno krenete po vašu bebicu.   :Heart:  
*Natice* super za pozitivna iskustva, drago mi je da je sve prošlo ok na punkciji! Odmaraj i puno sreće za dalje! Javi nam novosti i jedva čekam skakati do besvjesti kad nam javiš veliku betu!  :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

> natice, jesi li ti sama popila nesto prije punkcije ili si dobila tamo nekakvu inekciju/inekcije?
> 
> hebi ga, meni treba icsi, a to jos nemaju...


i mene ovo zanima  NATICE?    
sretno   ti i svim curkama!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Natica

> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> natice, jesi li ti sama popila nesto prije punkcije ili si dobila tamo nekakvu inekciju/inekcije?
> 
> hebi ga, meni treba icsi, a to jos nemaju...
> 
> 
> i mene ovo zanima  NATICE?    
> sretno   ti i svim curkama!!!!!!


Nisam nista sama pila. Cak sam se i mislila bi li ja doma nesto popila na svoju ruku, jer nisam znala da li ce mi ista dati. Nisam nista uzela i odlucila sam da cu ja to izdrzat kako god da bude... Ali, prije same punkcije, kad sam vec legla na stol, stavili su mi braumilu i prikopcali na neku kesicu (kao na infuziju). U njoj je smuckan neki koktel koji tako omami.... Meni se u roku 5 minuta pocelo vrtit u glavi i ostatak postupka sam morala drzati zatvorene oci, jer mi se cinilo da bi mogla povratit. Doktor ne pocinje s postupkom dok to ne pocne djelovat. Sestra i biolog su se samo smjeskali i govorili da oni i oce da se meni vrti. Ne mogu rec da nisam nista osjetila kod punkcije, ali to je daleko od neke boli... Nakon toga su me na krevetu prebacili u jednu od soba i tamo sam lezala oko sat vremena i malo kunjala. Kad sam bila manje mamurna, digla sam se i pitala mogu li kuci. Znaci, nema boli, samo omamljenost, a to je cak i pozeljno u tim situacijama...  :Grin:  
I hvala svima na rijecima podrske.
Novo rodiliste valjda samo sta nije, a onda navalite... Ja se nekako mislim da ako ne uspijem dobit bebu u ovih 6 besplatnih puta, onda cu svakako trebat ic u privatnika... a zao mi je ne iskoristit ova prava. Uz to, dr. Budimir je stvarno dobar. Nemojte mislit da bi isla kod nekoga samo zato sta je besplatan, toliko ipak volim samu sebe....   :Kiss:

----------


## Natica

Cure, skuzajte. Ja sam toliko navalila s nasom bolnicom, da vec postajem sama sebi naporna. To je valjda zato sta ni sama nisam vjerovala u njih, pa sam jako ugodno iznenadjena. A i hormoni cine svoje, pa puno vise pricam... Kako god, zanemarite moja "upiranja", jedino ispravno je ono sta vi i vas partner smatrate da je najbolje za vas. I meni uzasno ide na zivce kad mi netko govori nemoj tamo, idi ovamo, tu ti je super... Svako od nas je prica i slucaj za sebe. Nadam se da nisam nikome isla na zivce...

----------


## Denny

Ma ne ideš nikome na živce, dapače, u ovoj nepoštenoj borbi svaka, ali baš SVAKA informacija vrijedi zlata, ako ne danas, onda sutra. Svako iskustvo je bitno, a pošto si ti među prvima krenila na postupak u Splitsku bolnicu, hvala ti šta svoje iskustvo dijeliš s nama.

----------


## Blekonja

potpisala bi našu denny i ja smatram da je svaka informacija dobrodošla....i potpuno te razumijem za hormone i pričanje i  ja sam sebe uhvatila u dva puta da govorim ko navijena   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pa pretpostavljam da je od njih....

curke sve vas   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala ti sto si    svoje iskustvo podjelila   sa nama....i zelim svim curama   u splitskoj  bolnici  sve najbolje....  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Maiela

Može jedno pitanje ali da mi uzmete u obzir da još učim.....

S obzirom na novi zakon, ima li uopće smisla ići na stimulirani IVF (trošit bezveze js)???

Na drugu stranu 2 js (koje sam prošli put dobila sa femarom; a to se koliko sam skužila računa kao prirodni ciklus) čine se maaaalo!!!!

 :Unsure:  Hm!?

----------


## IRENA456

Maiela,to pitanje i ja sebi često postavljam i odgovor bi bija sljedeči
kod jače stimulacije uglavnom dobiješ više folikula i veča je vjerojatnost da će bit i više jajnih stanica jer svaki folikul i nemora bit jajna stanica.
Tada je i biologu lakše odabrat 3 za koje misli da su kvalitetnije iako to niko nemože točno utvrdit
Osim toga ,moraju se i učit kako kvalitetno zamrznit i odmrznit jajnu stanicu  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kako bilo,želim ti da šta prije ostvariš svoje snove  :Heart:  
goa draga, nas je zadesila ista sudbina
moji brisevi su pokazali da se borim s micoplazmom koja mi je zahvatila bubrege i izazvala jaku upalu mjehura
Ozbiljno shvati tu beštiju.

----------


## Natica

Evo vaseg reportera iz bolnice. Sutra imam transfer, oplodila se jedna stanica. Ja sam i dalje prezadovoljna doktorima. Ovaj put me dr. Tandara bas ugodno iznenadio. Izvadili su mi 4 folikule od kojih su 3 bile jako dobre. Spermiogram od muza je bio super. Doktor je ocekivao vise oplodjenih stanica, pa kad se oplodila samo jedna, popricao je sa mnom telefonski i zatrazio da mu ispricam kakve su mi prethodne oplodnje bile. Toliko je bio iznenadjen rezultatom. I prije bi na veliki broj folikula (po 20) imala samo par oplodjenih stanica, ali me nikad nitko nije pitao, niti se sam zapitao zasto se to dogadja. Super je osjecaj kad ti netko uoci problem i pozabavi se njime. Cak mi je rekao da mu to obavezno napomenem ako ce biti slijedeci put, pa ce ici s mikroinekcijom. Pretpostavlja da mi je ovojnica oko stanice pretvrda, tako nesto...  Super je kad nisi samo broj.
A sta se tice broja stanica koje potrosite na IVF, ne znam sta bi vam rekla. 
Dr. Budimir se trudi da ne dobije preveliki broj stanica, ne slaze se s hiperstimulacijama... Ja sam i s femarom i s klomifenom znala dobivati veliki broj folikula, tako da mislim da je to sve relativno. Najbolje je kombinirat...

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel znas jel ima  novih dr.mpo..  ili su  stari?  

sretno sa  tom jednom oplođenom.... :D  :D

----------


## Natica

crvenkapice, ne razumijem sta si tila pitat?

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa mislim  jeli rade  oni stari dr  u bolnici ili ima nekih novih...jel znas??   reko da nisu jos nekog zaposlili?  :Grin:

----------


## Natica

Koliko znam rade dr. Budimir i dr. Šunj. Zaposlili su novog biologa, dr. Tandaru. On je prije radio u Petrovoj, u Zagrebu. Ne znam tocno kad je poceo raditi, pa mozda vise ni on nije "novi". Mislim da nisu uzeli nijednog novog doktora da radi na mpo.

----------


## goa

Natice, neka ti ovaj transfer bude dobitni :D !
S obzirom da si ti naš izvjestitelj s linije KBC-a, imam pitanjce i molbu. Dakle, Tandara ti reče da će idući put ( za koji se nadam da ti neće trebati ) koristiti mikroinjekciju- kako, ako je još nema? Ili je ima?Ili će u međuvremenu doći? Slijedi, dakle, molba- eto, u stalnom si kontaktu s njim od svih nas pa ga, molim te, pitaj što je s ICSI konkretno, a mi brojne kandidatkinje bit ćemo ti zahvalne!  :Grin:  
Kad je beta? Sretno ti, draga naša!

----------


## Blekonja

> Natice, neka ti ovaj transfer bude dobitni :D !
> S obzirom da si ti naš izvjestitelj s linije KBC-a, imam pitanjce i molbu. Dakle, Tandara ti reče da će idući put ( za koji se nadam da ti neće trebati ) koristiti mikroinjekciju- kako, ako je još nema? Ili je ima?Ili će u međuvremenu doći? Slijedi, dakle, molba- eto, u stalnom si kontaktu s njim od svih nas pa ga, molim te, pitaj što je s ICSI konkretno, a mi brojne kandidatkinje bit ćemo ti zahvalne!  
> Kad je beta? Sretno ti, draga naša!


nadam se da mi neće trebati ali potpisujem sa vellikim XXX

p.s. sutra punkcija uhhhh nadam se samo da neće puno boliti i da će se super oploditi   :Kiss:  vas sve

----------


## crvenkapica77

*natice  ...hvala  to ssam vec znala*
*goa.......dobro pitanje
 blekonja ....sretno *

----------


## Ti

Blekonja hrabro sutra i sretno!   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

hvala cure kad dođem sebi napisat ću vam kako je bilo!! uh grop mi je u stomaku!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## TwistedQ

Blekonja, ne brini. 
Nakon što ti Stefi da onu njihovu inekciju - viruj mi da bol nećeš osjećati. Nakon zadnje punkcije nisam se mogla sititi niti kako sam gaćice obukla. 
 :Grin:  

Sritno..

----------


## Blekonja

> Blekonja, ne brini. 
> Nakon što ti Stefi da onu njihovu inekciju - viruj mi da bol nećeš osjećati. Nakon zadnje punkcije nisam se mogla sititi niti kako sam gaćice obukla. 
>  
> 
> Sritno..


a to baš i ne bi volila nekako mi se ne da bit zamantana 
 :Grin:

----------


## Denny

* Blekonja*  uz tebe smo, držim fige za punkciju i bingo akciju nakon toga! :D
* TwistedQ*  žao mi je za betu i šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj jer znam da je sad svaka riječ suvišna.   :Love: 
* Natica, crvenkapica*  - samo hrabro cure, neka vam bete budu najljepši pokloni ispod bora! :D Joj, koji štos, a ja izludila tražeći poklon za muža!   :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

sretno sutra draga blekonjice!
twisted, bas mi je zao   :Love:   :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## ketyy

Blekonja sretno i drzi se  :Love:

----------


## matto

Blekonja, želim ti sreću jutros 
 :Love:  dok ovo pišem možda je sve već obavljeno i ti već čekaš izvješće od Romca, Twised žao mi je draga, 
nekako su se u posljednje vrijeme zaredili neuspjesi, pa bi nam radosne vijesti popravile raspoloženje uz ovu jutrošnju južinu 
zato cure Crvenkapica, Natice čekamo na vas  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Draga *Blekonja*, držim ti palčeve da sve prođe uspješno i šta bezbolnije ~~~~ :D ~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~   :Love:  

*Vidit ćeš da će bit BINGO!!!!*   :Shy kiss:

----------


## Pinky

offtopic:
a joj matto ti zivis na najlipsem kutku svita!!
kuma mi je radila na palmizani, u acy marini, u zivotu nisam vidila lipse more

cekalice nase puuuuuuno srece i veselja vam zelim!

----------


## matto

a joj Pinky, 
živim ja tamo ali u snovima 
inače u stvarnosti živim, nakon rata gdje i Sanelce, 
ipak Paklene znam bolje 
ponekad kad sam umorna, tužna, sklopim oči pa hodam od kamena do kamena, od ježa do ježa po tim božanstvenim otocima, u mislima
molim te ne zamjeri što sam te zbunila s mjestom stanovanja,   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

evo curke moje ja stigla sa svoje prve punkcije sve  prošlo odlično, dobila onu Pinkynu inekciju mantvicu hepicu, skoro ništa nije boljelo, sve izdrživo, sad se nadam da je tulum kako kaže moja bublica u tijeku i da će biti plodan....
matto draga  :Love:   :Kiss:  hvala ti što misliš


ma hvala vam svima što mislite   :Love:  i   :Kiss:  vas sve

----------


## Pinky

bravo blekonja  :D  :D 

o matto, ako si di je sanelce, onda smo puno blize nego da si na palmizani. i ja sam neretvanska nevista   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   samo kraj mora

----------


## Natica

> Natice, neka ti ovaj transfer bude dobitni :D !
> S obzirom da si ti naš izvjestitelj s linije KBC-a, imam pitanjce i molbu. Dakle, Tandara ti reče da će idući put ( za koji se nadam da ti neće trebati ) koristiti mikroinjekciju- kako, ako je još nema? Ili je ima?Ili će u međuvremenu doći? Slijedi, dakle, molba- eto, u stalnom si kontaktu s njim od svih nas pa ga, molim te, pitaj što je s ICSI konkretno, a mi brojne kandidatkinje bit ćemo ti zahvalne!  
> Kad je beta? Sretno ti, draga naša!


Hvala svima na podršći. Beta mi je 01.01., ali mislim da ću se do 04.01. morat zadovoljit testom na trudnoću. Meni je ovo sad period kad pokusavam šta manje mislit na oplodnju, trudim se da vrijeme šta prije prođe i pokušavam šta manje bit nervozna... Žao mi je zbog cure kojoj nije uspjelo (samo hrabro, ovo je "bitka" koju dobivaju uporni), svima drugima puno sreće.
Što se tiče Tandare i mikroinekcija, imat će je čim pređu u novu bolnicu. Koliko sam ja shvatila, oni već imaju cijelu opremu, ali je ne mogu koristit dok ne pređu u novu zgradu. Tandara već naveliko obilazi zgradu (jedan dan sam ga jedva uvatila jer je cijeli dan bio tamo). Znači, čim zgrada bude puštena u promet bit će i ISCI... Nadam se šta prije!

----------


## Maiela

Natice, zar to ne bi bio najljepši novogodišnji poklon......   :Love:  


Evo opet ja sa početničkim pitanjima..... Da li se (i koliko često) u dužim periodima pokušavanja određeni testovi (mikrobiološki, hormoni HSG???) moraju ponavljati iako su prvotni nalazi bili ok?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Natica

Maiela, bio bi to predivan novogodišnji dar, samo sad ne smijem mislit o tome... (naravno da ipak mislim i već sam sve prošla u glavi, kome ćemo ić javit, kako će svi bit sretni isl., isl.) Vježbam mozak da bude discipliniran. Šta više rada, to manje vrimena za razmišljanje....
Te sve nalaze napraviš jednom, a onda ti doktor sam kaže ako želi da vidi neke friškije nalaze. Ja sam ih radila ponovo kad sam promjenila doktora pa je on želio novu sliku. Stari doktor mi je nalaze pogledao prvi put i više nikad nije pitao za njih. Osobno mislim da je važno da se papa test,  brisevi i pregled naprave jednom godišnje obavezno. Meni su nakon pustih umjetnih na običnom godišnjem pregledu otkrili endometriozu i polip na maternici (a zbog umjetne su me stalno gledali na UZV...). Na briseve sam išla i češće, čim bi meni bilo nešto sumljivo, odma bi trčala u svog "općeg" ginekologa...

----------


## Denny

Bravo *Blekonja!*  :D  :D 
Nadam se da će mrvice imat turbo božićni party u labu!   :Preskace uze:   :Joggler:   :Klap:  
*Natice* izdrži još malo, nadam se da će ti ova blagdanska gungula pomoć da manje misliš o svemu i da se opustiš.   :Kiss:  
Meni osobno ovi blagdani nikako ne mogu pomoć da se opustim, gdje god se okrenem, vidim slike Djeve s malim Isusom, jaslice... Svaka pjesma koju čujem počima i završava sa "rođenjem" i "porođenjem"... Ne možeš ne mislit na oplodnju nikako...   :Laughing:  Da stvar bude gora, od Nove godine sam službeno nezaposlena, što moj postupak u Citu nažalost baca u drugi plan, a Tandara me vodi kao slučaj za ICSI, pa mi nema koristi ni od tamo...  :/ 
Ali ja naravno imam jedinstveno rješenje za sve moje probleme - zatrudnit prije Nove godine! :D  :D Doduše, veće su mi šanse da osvojim jack pot Hrvatske lutrije, ali nikad se ne zna, nada zadnja umire! Zato se umjesto u depresiju ovaj Božić bacam u akciju, pa šta Bog da!  :D

----------


## Ti

Blekonja draga , drago mi je da je punkcija prosla bezbolno. Sretno dalje. pusa  :Heart:

----------


## goa

Evo i mene, cure, malo sam vas zapustila ovih dana, posao je kriv za sve  :Wink:  ! Blekonja,  :D  :D , neopisivo mi drago zbog tebe i nestrpljivo čekam daljnje vijesti! Crvenkapice, Natice, kad će više te bete?!
Denny, plan ti je sasvim ok, mm sinoć računa jesam li slučajno mogla ostat trudna ovaj misec, a sam je jednom u šali rekao- da ti stavim spermića drito na jajnu stanicu, on bi vjerojatno zaspao! Žao mi je zbog tvog posla, evo malo vibre za idući ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u ovoj našoj banani-državi! Ne triba nam pričat o šoldima, mi podstanari, dižemo kredit za postupak, ali živi se, a bit će i bebica dogodine kod svih nas! A sad odoh spremat fritule, njegovat tradiciju!

----------


## rozalija

> Blekonja draga , drago mi je da je punkcija prosla bezbolno. Sretno dalje. pusa


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

.........kupila danas  test,  najobicniji ,  najjeftiniji......i spremila ga u ladicu    nezelim ga vidjet prije nedelje ujutro....mada se tako osjecam kao da sam u velikom pms-u.....placljiva...jednostavno nenormalna    :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes:  
cure svima zelim  sretan  Badnjak    :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

crvenkapice, znas kako se kaze - simptomi trudnoce i pms su isti, ima jos nade, nemoj se bedirat.
a test zaboravi do ponedjeljka jer ako ti pokaze blidu crtu, ispalit ces na zivce do pon. lakse je izdrzati i ne praviti ga.
ja sam lani cekala betu 31.12. pa sam izdrzala do tada.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa zar nije malo rano  za  simptome trudnoce?

----------


## Pinky

pa cuj, ako  nije rano za pms, nije ni za simptome trudnoce   :Wink:  
ma stara, nekako pokusaj ne razmisljati o tome do nedjelje, onda se lipo ustani, uhvati prvu jutarnju mokracu (nemoj hvatati prvi mlaz), napravi test, glasaj pametno i to bi bilo to.
buduci da si radila aih, ni u nedilju ti ne triba biti pozitivno vec ce biti u utorak. eto   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

evo drage moje da vam kažem da sam u subotu na svom prvom transferu  :D  :D  :D jedva čekam to će biti mrvićci od 3 dana pa krećemo....

----------


## Ordep

drage moje cure sretan Vam i blagoslovljen Božić i neka dragi Bog usliši svima molitve i da dobijete svoje bebice od srca Vam to želi mali mate, mm i ja. volim vas  :Kiss:

----------


## goa

Svima vam želim ugodne blagdane  :Bye: !
Blekonja, pa to sve tako nekako brzo, a ja ništa ne znam, a želim sve znati! Piši stoga, draga, ako imaš volje:koliko dana stimulacije, koliko jajnih stanica, koliko oplođenih, ej, pa danas je transfer  :D  :D  :D , useljavaju se podstanarići! 
Eto, draga, kad se slegnu dojmovi i budeš mogla, nadam se da ti se još naveliko priča od hormona  :Wink:  !

----------


## Ti

Blekonja draga kako si, kako je prosao transfer. javi nam se..pusa  :Kiss:   :Heart:  
sretan ti Božić 
i svim curama s foruma zelim sretan Božić  :Kiss:

----------


## ketyy

SRETAN I BLAGOSLOVLJEN BOZIC SVIMA   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*Sretan Božić najdraži moji!*  :D  :D 
Sorry, nisam puno na forumu, imam posla...   :Preskace uze:  ali znate vi što vam želim, isto što i sebi, barem po dva mala anđela...   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
Poseban pozdrav svim curama koje su u postupku, tj. koje čekaju betu, neka se njima prvima ispuni moja božićna želja.   :Heart:  
*Blekonja*  :Kiss:   mrvicama.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Dobro vam jutro...evo saljem vam    :Coffee: 
 ....prijavljujem    minus na testu  ,,jutros rađen,  :Sad:   :Sad:  .....

----------


## matto

crvenkapice77, žao mi je   :Love:  
na ovom dijelu foruma dugo čekamo plusić, neku lijepu beticu,
nadam se da si dobro podnijela takav rezultat i da ces se uskoro spremati za novi postupak, glavu gore jednom mora uspjeti 
svima želim ugodne blagdane koji evo već polako prolaze 
i s puno optimizma gledam na novu 2010.  
 :Heart:

----------


## gargamelica

bog cure prvo da vam svima zazelim bar jednog andela u novoj 2010  :Saint:  
Ja sam jutros bila na jos jednom dogovoru u splitskoj bolnici i nama je potreban ICSI tako da vam je stanje sljedece,sve imaju ali su krivo projektirana vrata i jedan inkubator ne moze uci a to je mikromedij osjetljiv cak i na prasinu  :/ plan je do kraja prvog to rijesit.
Meni je nova cila procedura a to je potvrde psihijatra ,pravnika ,kopije vjencanog ,osobne.....i to hvata svih bez obzira jeste li vec bile u postupku.
Natice držim fige pratim tvoj slucaj jer je jako slican mom od VVdo DU   :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

evo da se na brzinu javim jer hitam opet u horiznotalu dva kaže dr. odlična šestostanična vraćena u subotu.....mirovanje (strogo)   :Razz:  još sutra nadam se da će se mrvice primiti i da je sve ok, prilično sam disciplinirana.....

 :Kiss:   :Love:  svima

----------


## Blekonja

:Embarassed:  horiznotalu=horizontalu

goa draga komp mi je van dosega (nije laptop   :Sad:  )pa nisam ovih dana uz njega, ali čim prođe ovo strogo mirovanjem javim se.....


hvala svima na dobrim željama   :Kiss:

----------


## Ti

pozdrav  blekonja, ja otvaram vec dva dana da cujemo vijesti. pusa draga miruj, to su super vijesti...Bože usliši nam molitve.....

----------


## Pinky

draga blekonjice, zelim ti ogromnu plusetinu za 14 dana!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Natica

Crvenkapice, kao prvo zelim tebi reci da mi je zao zbog tog minusa na testu. Ovo je prava igra zivaca, ali moras izdrzat, dignut glavu i krenut dalje. Svim curama zelim SRETAN BOZIC!!!
Meni je doktor nakon transfera rekao da nastavim zivot normalno, nije mi preporucio nikakvo lezanje. Ja sam lezala dva dana samoinicijativno, ali me jako zbunjuju te razlicite preporuke. Sad mi je prvi put preporuceno da nakon punkcije mirujem, a nakon transfera ne!? Na VV nitko nije spominjao mirovanje nakon punkcije, ali nakon transfera je bilo 3 dana mirovanja...... E sad neka covik bude pametan.
Ne mogu virovat to sta cujem za novu bolnicu, sirinu vrata isl. Cini mi se da se tako nesto moze dogoditi samo kod nas....
Htjela bi vas sve skupa nesto pitat. Da li vi, nakon transfera pa do testa, imate odnose sa suprugom, ili se cuvate?

----------


## Denny

- Kuc, kuc!
- Tko je?
- Mikroinkubator!
- E žao mi je, kroz ova vrata ne možete!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

Sorry, totalno sam   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  na ovo o vratima! Sad će trebat ruššit pola zgrade radi toga!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Idemo dalje...

----------


## Denny

Mislim da u Citu preporučuju suzdržavanje od odnosa od transfera do bete, ali javit će se iskussnije cure.

----------


## Ti

Denny ti si koma, nasmijala si me do suza, prvo sam procitala tamo objasnjenje pa sad procitala vic. lol  :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Denny    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

ajme denny, mene je to razljutilo, drago mi je da se bar netko nasmijao...
nista od keksanja od transfera do bete, tako je bar meni bilo receno na citu...

 :Kiss:   u guzvi sam, pa vam svima zelim sto i samoj sebi u slijedecoj godini ako se ne cujemo prije   :Heart:  

p.s. ima li lista cekanja na kbc-u? kad se stigne na red? i meni triba icsi

----------


## gargamelica

Dobar vic ha ha ja sam se od muke nasmijala   :Wink: 
koliko sam shvatila nema liste čekanja ali će ograničiti mjesečni br zena za postupak .

----------


## Denny

Joj *Pinky* i mene je to užasno razljutilo, ali šta im možemo, stalno nesto novo izmišljaju, smijem se od muke. Kad rješe ta vrata, bit će prozor, pa struja, voda... Žalosno.
A iako još nema liste čekanja, ograničavanje broja žena mjesečno vrlo će brzó stvorit popriličnu lístu čekanja.

----------


## Ti

sve mi ovo pomalo ide na zivce  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> sve mi ovo pomalo ide na zivce



a bas  :Mad:

----------


## Ti

Blekonja nasa , sto ima kod tebe? kako prolaze ovi blagdanski dani u iscekivanju? 
pusa  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

evo me malo došla ćirnit prva tri dana bila u strogoj horizontali, evo sad sam malo više u pokretu (uz horizontalu naravno   :Grin:  ), ništa posebno kad sam više u pokretu imam mali pritisak u donjem dijelu stomaka i neko žickanje lijevo, ali čitam da je to uglavnom uobičajeno pa zasad nisam još ufurana u to jel to možda simptom ili sl, e i da cicke bole već 2-3 dana posebno bradavice pa sad, ma vidjet ćemo još mi je stvarno preprerano  za ispitivanje same sebe, sutra sam na drugom Ovitrellu ujutro pa pravac u vikendicu na proslavu Nove, ali naravno u jaaaaako mirnom tonu ja ću ove godine biti promatrač, veliko  je društvo u igri, a nisam htjela to propustiti, a osim toga 5 je dan i moja je kuća pa se mogu komodno osjećati   :Wink:  eto toliko od mene baš sam se razvezala sorry na OT   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:  vas i   :Love:  sve vi ste moje najdraže   :Smile:

----------


## Natica

Blekonja SRETNO!!! Svim curama sretna Nova godina. 
Ja sam upravo dobila nalaz bete. Negativan je! S novom godinom u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## Blekonja

natica   :Sad:  


cure sve vam najljepše i najtrudnije želim u Novoj   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

natice   :Love:   :Love:   idemo dalje!

svima zelim puno djecice u novoj 2010., a tebi blekonjice da otvoris novi trend   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## goa

A Natice   :Sad:  
Ja sam nekako bila u uvjerenju da će tvoja i Blekonjina beta biti stopostotno pozitivna  i označiti jedan divan uvod u iduću godinu (mislila sam da je radiš iza Nove)!
Ipak,cure,svaka vam čast na svemu, ovim putem vam svima želim 365 savršenih novih dana, neću virkati na forum dan-dva, ali znam da će sve nas noćas u ponoć povezati ista želja za iduću godinu u mislima i kako bi uopće i moglo biti drukčije osim da nam se ispuni ?!
 :Love:

----------


## Denny

Natice   :Love:  nećemo plakati, samo te jako zagrliti i krenuti zajedno u novu godinu i novu nadu, jer naše bebice moraju doći.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Natice   nećemo plakati, samo te jako zagrliti i krenuti zajedno u novu godinu i novu nadu, jer naše bebice moraju doći.



nema predaje idemo dalje     :Love:   :Love:  


SVIM CURAMA ZELIM SRETNU NOVU I DA SE LIJEPO PROVEDETE VECERAS.....I PUNO USPJEHA  U 2010  ,NARAVNO DA SVAKA OD NAS OSTANE  TRUDNA!!!!

curke moje    :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

*Da nam svima Nova 2010. godina bude PLODNA* ~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ti

> A Natice   
> ali znam da će sve nas noćas u ponoć povezati ista želja za iduću godinu u mislima i kako bi uopće i moglo biti drukčije osim da nam se ispuni ?!


*Sretna nova godina!!*  :Love:

----------


## Natica

Cure, stvarno ste super. Hvala vam svima. Nema plakanja, nego samo hrabno naprijed.
Blekonja, kad je tebi beta?

----------


## Blekonja

draga meni ti je beta 10.01. ali to je nedjelja pa se već mislim da je napravim u subotu 14 dpt, mislim da analiza radi    :Grin:  ne znam kako bi izdržala do ponedjeljka, šta vi mislite???

----------


## Natica

Meni je beta trebala biti 01.01. (14-i dan od transfera), ali su mi je sestra sa odjela rekla da mogu slobodno izvadit i dan ranije. Prema tome, mislim da mozes i ti.

----------


## Denny

*Cure moje, želim vam svima sretnu Novu godinu!*

 :Heart:   da nam 2010 donese toliko željene bebice,
 :Heart:  da padne ovaj diskriminirajući zakon, 
 :Heart:  da nam proradi novo rodilište (u svim pogledima),
 :Heart:  da naše drage mpo doktore služi dobro zdravlje i da ova godina obori sve rekorde uspješnih postupaka,
 :Heart:  da budete zdrave, vesele i optimistične koliko je to moguće,
 :Heart:  da se naoružate strpljenjem, nadom i vjerom u uspjeh,
 :Heart:  da na ovom trnovitom putu NIKADA ne posustanete, bez obzira koliko težak i trnovit bio, sve dok ne stignete do svog cilja

*Svim našim dragim mamicama:*  
*maja8, Ordep, BAKY, prima, nadda, sunce_m, vesnare*
da uživaju sa svojim malim anđelima, i da im svaki trenutak bude sretan i poseban.

*Našim trudnicama:
emma9999, thegirl25, kontra, gugi32, mala2*
da uživaju u danima trudnoće, da imaju brz i lagan porod, i da što prije zagrle svoje lijepe i zdrave bebice.

*i nama, trudilicama:
IRENA456, Pinky, bublica3, Denny, Blekonja, rozalija, ketyy, madonna, TwistedQ, metkovk@, 
nea0902, crvenkapica77, Ti, Natica, goa, matto, Maiela, gargamelica, runi, aleksandraj* 
šaljem posebno veeeliki, ma najveći zagrljaj, uz želju da što prije odemo sa ove liste, i dočekamo svoje plusiće, svoje bete i svoje bebice. 

Sretno cure moje, svakoj posebno, i svima zajedno, i nadam se da ćemo i dalje biti tu jedna za drugu. 
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Denny

> draga meni ti je beta 10.01. ali to je nedjelja pa se već mislim da je napravim u subotu 14 dpt, mislim da analiza radi    ne znam kako bi izdržala do ponedjeljka, šta vi mislite???


*subota  :D subota  :D subota!!!*
Jedva čekam da nam otvoriš ovogodišnju listu trudnica!   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

*Draga Denny* prekrasan post, svaka čast!!!   :Love:   :Heart:  

Želim ti od   :Heart:   što prije bebicu u naručju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ketyy

DENNY TI SI DOBRI DUH OVOG FORUMA  :Love:

----------


## bublica3

*Blekonja* ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitnu subotu   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme denny ma ti si legenda potpisujem sve od riči do riči   :Heart:  


volim vas sve cure moje   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## goa

Subota, Bože moj, ne mogu ni ja duže čekati!Sve nade ovog podforuma uprte su sada u tebe, Blekonjice, kad ti beta potvrdi trudnoću, ja ću se osjećati kao da sam i sama trudna  :D  :D  :D !
Ova naša Denny me uvijek ostavi bez riječi svojim postovima,jednostavno - predivno..
 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Denny    :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  


Blekonja  za subotu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

ajme ljudi sad sam imala napadaj plača i malodušnosti, nekako mi se čini da me hvata pms uhhhhh baš sam grozno nekako me počelo hvatati razmišljanje da nema ništa   :Sad:  , a mrzim to ne bih željela tako razmišljati i baš sam bila ponosna na sebe do sad  :/

----------


## goa

Prije minut sam čitala Naše priče i sad naiđem na tvoj post, ja stvarno nisam kompententna da ti išta govorim, ali upamtila sam riči par cura-˝PMS me rasturao˝, ˝od pustih Utrogestana i stimulacija zvukovi tijela se ne prepoznaju˝, hoću reći, glavu gore   :Wink:  !   :Love:

----------


## matto

Drage moje, želim da nam se u 2010. ostvare sve želje pa i ova najveća želja za mirišljavim smotuljicima, vjerujem da ste novu godinu dočekale s puno optimizama, najradije bi potpisala našu Deny što sad ja imam tu izmišljati kad je ona sve lijepo sročila, svaka čast   :Naklon:  

Blekonja draga, drži se još sedam dana do bete, s nestrpljenjem čekamo dobre vijesti a tvoje osjećaje vjeruj mi znam najbolje. Pretpostavljam da nije čudno nakon svih stimulacija imati padove jednih (FSH LH) i rast drugih hormona (u tvom slučaju bete, progesterona) ma treba sve to izdržati,   :Love:  
jer i žene kad ostanu trudne bez stimulacije imaju takva čudna raspoloženja e pa sad to sve primjeni na nas ali mnogo jače, pa je prirodno osjećati se tako zar ne??'

Natice, odličan stav, iako znam da nije lako dizati se nakon padova no drži glavu gore i vjeruj u anđele...

sada jedan off topic, molim ako nije dozvoljeno na forumu neka mi netko javi na pp jesu li u Splitu počela prava sniženja, ne ona od 20, 30 posto nego 50 posto pa i više, planiram doći možda već ovaj vikend malo pohoditi butige, 

ugodan vikend   :Heart:

----------


## Ti

ja nisam ulazila ali u izlozima piše 30% e sad.... :? 
bas mi je drago da nemam novca za soping, kud si ga spomenila....krpice krpice....lol  :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sad sam razgovarala sa  dr..veli  terapija  3x1 klomifen  cure jel imate iskustva sa  tom terapijom   ili kao da kupim  femaru  koja je 400kn  :?   sta sad da radim...TII  -kad ti kreces i koja ti je terapija ?

----------


## Natica

Crvenkapice, mislim da mozes slobodno uzimat klomifene. Ja sam koristila i jedno i drugo i ne sijecam se bas da ima neke razlike. Osim toga klomifen mozes dobit na recept, pa nista ne placas, a to u ciloj prici i nije nebitno. I tako sve to dosta kosta.... Femaru su prodavali na Citu (davno, kad sam ja bila) i 5 tableta je kostalo 400 kn, sta smatram da je stvarno preskupo!!!
Tila bi samo upozorit da sam ja od klomifena znala bit zivcana, sve i svi su mi isli na zivce. To su mi rekle i druge cure. Problem je kad ne znas da je to zbog klomifena, pa te uvati strah tipa sta mi je sad odjednom.

Sta se tice sezonskih snizenja, mislim da jos nisu pocela.

Gargamelice, palo mi je na pamet da smo se mozda i vidjale na VV. Kad si ti bila?

Ja sam se cula sa svojim doktorom vezano za novi postupak. Kaze da se javim kad otvori nova bolnica pa cemo se dogovarat za dalje.....

Blekonja, drzi se!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

pila sam ja vec klomifen  2x1 ali  sad  3x1 jel to previse.....?   eh kad bi znala da cu bolje  reagirat  sa femarom, nije problem kupit je kad vec sve placam    :/   stvarno n eznam sta da radim :?

----------


## Pinky

crvenkapice, ko prvo, koristis terapiju koju ti je dr. odredio. a on zna bolje od tebe i nas. ja sam isla 3x na klomifen i tek onda na femaru (femaru ne mozes dobiti na recept, prodaju je samo u kutiji od 30 tableta po ljekarnama i kosta oko 900-1000 kn kako di, pa ne vidim razloga da sad mijenjas propisanu terapiju. ako ti na kraju zadnjeg klomifenskog ciklusa kaze- ok, amo malo femaru, onda je uzmi odmah u cita jer je najjednostavnije)

femara je kostala u cita 300 kn/10 tabletica.

klomifen sam pila 3x2, dakle vise nego ti. 

sve je to ok, preporucam samo intenzivno konzumiranje cikle i ananasa, za jacanje endometrija jer ga klomifen stanjuje.

p.s. ne mora znaciti da ces bolje reagirati na femaru, pa cak ni na inekcije. ja sam na klomifenu/femari imala po 2-3 folikula, a na 100 inekcija sam ih jednako proizvela. covjek ne zna dok ne proba, ali isto tako ne treba trcati pred rudo i treba vjerovati doktoru. svi mi ovdje imamo svoja intimna iskustva sa ovim problemom, ali ne mogu reci da je itko od nas kompetentniji od njih da ti postavi dijagnozu ili odredi terapiju.
forumi su medij podrske, a ne postavljanja dijagnoze ili odredjivanja terapije, to uvijek moras imati na umu.
sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

pinky ogroman X na ovo   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pinky  problem je taj sto mi je dr.rekao  da  ponovim isto kao prosli mjesec  reko  2x1   ?   onda mi je otvorio karton  i velim ja  pa folikuli su  sporo  rasli,  ajde onda  3x1  on ce, a ja opet  pa hoce mi to  stanjit  previse  ednic  i on ce onda  probaj femaru i sad ja sam totalno zbunjola   :?  :? ......znam da fermara  ne ide na recept i znam da je oko 1000kn  pitala  maloprije u ljekarnoj....ucinilo mi se kao da ni on ne zna sta ce  :Rolling Eyes:   a ja tek

----------


## Denny

Samo mali ispravak, femara je lani u Cita ipak bila 400 kn za 10 tabletica.
Ja sam prva dva AIH bila na klomifenu (2x1), a treći na Femari (2x1). 
Reakcija: klomifen - jedan folikul, oba puta, endić još deblji nego inače  :? nisam bila ni živčana ni plačljiva... ukratko - reakcija nikakva, kao da ga nisam ni pila. Kad se to ponovilo i drugi put, skužili smo da nisam ja za to, i pokušali sa Femarom. Reakcija - dva folikula, opet slabo, ali ajde, bolje nego sa klomifenom. Kod mene te tabletice očito baš ne pale. Nadam se samo da će s Gonalima bit bolja priča.  :/

----------


## Blekonja

> Nadam se samo da će s Gonalima bit bolja priča.  :/


a draga moja ja ti želim bolju sreću s Gonalima i naravno da to bude u što skorijoj budućnosti   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

> pinky  problem je taj sto mi je dr.rekao  da  ponovim isto kao prosli mjesec  reko  2x1   ?   onda mi je otvorio karton  i velim ja  pa folikuli su  sporo  rasli,  ajde onda  3x1  on ce, a ja opet  pa hoce mi to  stanjit  previse  ednic  i on ce onda  probaj femaru i sad ja sam totalno zbunjola   :?  :? ......znam da fermara  ne ide na recept i znam da je oko 1000kn  pitala  maloprije u ljekarnoj....ucinilo mi se kao da ni on ne zna sta ce   a ja tek


probaj klomifen 3x1 ovaj mjesec i ako ne uspije, podji prije nego sto pocnes terapiju do cita i uzmi tih 10 tableta tamo za 400 kn. tako bi ja napravila da sam na tvom mjestu. a sto se tice spororastucih folikula, ja sam svjetski prvak. rasli su sporo i na gonalu, i na menopuru i na klomifenima i na femari. a ipak sam 2x imala pozitivnu betu za razliku od puno cura ovdje. dakle, bitna je kvaliteta. mozda su i bolji ako su pinku sporiji, tko zna...

----------


## Ti

Pinky hvala na ovim informacijama, nisam imala pojma o tome, kao sto kazes dr je zadnji i mjerodavan ali informacije dobro dođu. eto ja nisam znala koliko kosta femara i to da ce me mozda dopast na kojem od aih-a iako ja jako dobro reagiram sto se tice rasta folikula, ne znam sto ce biti s endometrijem ali nadam se  nista lose. 
 :Kiss:  
blekonjice cekamo da nas obradujes   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i posaljes pozitivne vibre nama ostalima  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Natica

I ja se slazem s Pinky. Treba slusat doktora. Ocajno je kad oni nisu konkretni, jer kako da mi same sebi pogodimo sta bi trebale... I tako smo dovoljno izludjene same od sebe.
Ja sam na klomifenima imala po 7-8 folikula. Prvi put na gonalu sam dobila 20 folikula, drugi put na menopuru 16, a sad opet na gonalima 4 folikule. Lani sam u dva navrata na klomifenima imala po 7-8 folikula koje su bile prazne, bez jajnih stanica!? Tu covik stvarno nije pametan.
Ni veliki broj folikula nije garancija za nista. Na koncu, potrebna je samo ona jedna!!!

----------


## matto

prvo Blekonja još pet dana pa ćemo  :D  :D  :D , drugo svima dobro jutro jutro bilo da samo čitate ili da ponekad i pišete,  :Wink:  
crvenkapice77, sad bih ti dala  savjet da ne razmišljaš previše o terapiji, o postupku to je posao liječnika, ali pošto bi takav savjet dobro došao i meni, nije pošto da o tome pametujem  :Embarassed:  . 

Divim se curama koje mogu bez razmišljanja o stimulaciji, broju i rastu folikula, endometriju krenuti u postupak, ja nisam takva jedno ako bih negdje mogla prije postupka zamijeniti glavu za neku opuštenu   :Rolling Eyes:  

Reakcije na klomifen i femaru su slične pa vrlo vjerojatno koliko imaš folikula s femarom imat ćeš i klomifenom ili bar približno toliko. Jedina je mana klomifena što stanjuje endometrij, ali ni to nije naša briga, ako do toga dođe pobrinut će se liječnik. Klomifen je u uporabi puno duže od femare, femara je nešto novo na tržištu, pa neki tvrde da  s njom dobije manji broj praznih folikula, no meni to ništa nije bitno jer treba „jedan a vrijedan „ 

Evo npr. moj slučaj slična reakcija na klomifen i femaru, od 4 do 7 folikula, ali jedna bitna razlika s klomifenom u inseminaciji trudnoća, koja nije sretno završila, no postojala je, a s femarom za sada ništa. 

Vjerujem da će doc. P. mijenjati terapiju, no on to najbolje zna....zar ne  :Wink:  eto nadam se da sam malo pomogla, a ti ćeš naravno raditi onako kako liječnik kaže.

Da ne duljim više, ugodan dan i ponesite kišobran….    :Bye:

----------


## Denny

Meni je doktorova reakcija bila: "SUPER!....." (ja očekivala svašta) "...JEDAN!" Naravno smrklo mi se... samo jedan?... "Ali vidi ga šta je lip!!! Bolje jedan dobri, neko pet loših!" E sad, po čemu je on zaključio da je lip, ili me samo tješio, pojma nemam, uglavnom baš taj put sam imala grozno krvarenje sa ugrušcima i jake bolove, pa su me cure uvjeravale da je možda bila i biokemijska. Ostale inseminacije nisu bile takve. Tako da i dalje vjerujem da je dovoljan jedan pravi, iako mi čitamo svakakva iskustva pa mislimo da su nam veće šanse što ih je više. U stvari je bitna kvaliteta, a ne kvantiteta.

----------


## Ti

denny kad ti kreces u postupak i gdje? ja razmisljam da zovem sve bolnice koje rade IVF da se prijavim , cekam muza da se dogovorimo. Razmisljam i o KBC split, sto vi cure mislite o tome?

----------


## goa

Evo, moje skromno mišljenje, *Ti*,ja bih na tvom mjestu pokušala u KBC Split, zašto ne, rade inseminaciju i IVF, a država ti plaća postupke što nije mala stvar. Ja, nažalost, kao i mnoge druge cure, trebamo ICSI. Mi smo upravo podigli kredit za postupak i ne želim niti zamišljati što će biti ne uspije li..Da, tu je i Zagreb, ali nisam se usudila za prvi put, predaleko mi je , dugo bih izostala s posla=manja plaća, a troškovi stanovanja i sve ostalo..Da mogu, išla bih u KBC, ali ne mogu, a ti možeš   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

kad se treba zabiljeziti za icsi na kbcu?
ako zelim ici u 4. mjesec na kbc je li kasno da odem na razgovor u 2.?

----------


## Ti

ja sam bila u bolnici ali dr mi je nabrojao puno nekih radnji prije IVF, mjerenje folikula 2,3 mjeseca pa prirodno ili aih pa laparo ako ne ide, ma meni se sve to neda ja hocu ivf nakon ovoga , nemam ja vremena za cekat na prirodno ako vec ne ide 3 godine?! ja cu traziti nakon ovih aih-a ako ne budu isli IVF u bolnici pa sto bude samo ne znam moram li se vec sad prijaviti . joj teski su oni u bolnici oni bi sve po skolski. jos je meni rekao da mi je ubrzao zbog godina....wtf :?   :Laughing:  nisam pametna

----------


## crvenkapica77

e zato  se meni ne da ici u   kbc.....
TII     ,ti si  vec  radila  AIH   i  sta   sad    i dalje ne zele   radit  ivf?   zivcira me  kad   te tako razvlace    i kazu imas vremena  ,,a vrijeme  leti i leti,

----------


## goa

Nisam znala da su tako zaguljeni, očito traže malo čvršći stav, moj zadnji susret s Tandarom u studenome je pak izgledao ovako-vi možete jedino ICSI, ne, nema čekanja, ali ne radimo ga još, iza Nove, ne, ne radimo prirodni, samo s hormonskom stimulacijom  ..S obzirom da sam tu verziju događaja ˝za mjesec - dva ˝čula više puta,okrenula sam se i otišla na Cito. *Ti*,ne znam tvoju dijagnozu, ne znam zašto spominju laparo i koje si godište, ali osobno ni ja ne volim izvlačiti informacije iz liječnika, daj, odmah reci sve šta misliš, dakle, možda ipak malo žešći stav tipa- ne, mi nećemo opet AIH i sve ostalo, mi bi IVF, ide- ne ide? E,ako ne ide, ne znam šta reći, pa valjda su oni taj tim osnovali zbog nas, a ne zbog sebe, vjerujem ja da  mpo smatraju invazivnim postupcima za ženino tijelo, ali kao da se mi u to upuštamo iz zabave ?! Btw. Tandara je mm za moje godište (´75.)rekao da je to tipična dob za početak MPO, samo polako..

----------


## Denny

* Blekonja* sretan ti rođendan i neka onaj najljepši poklon stigne u subotu u obliku veeeelike bete! :D :D :D :D :D
A što se tiće kbc-a, ako je ono za Tii bio ubrzani protokol zbog godina, onda će mene sa mojih 30 poslat doma da se trudim još par godina.  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

Ovako je izgledao moj zadnji razgovor sa biologon:
- koliko dugo traje neplodnost?
- 5 godina.
- Jeste što radili do sada?
- Tri inseminacije.
- Tko je radio?
- Dr. P.
- Koja je dijagnoza?
- Muž astheno. ja operirala miome.
- Tko vas je operirao?
- Dr. P.

i nakon sat vremena:
- nalaz je jako loš, za ISCI, a mi to ne radimo.
Najbolje da se javite dr. P.  Doviđenja.

Pa eto, zaključite sami. Ja od kbc-a ne odustajem, jer mislim da kao građanin ove us... zemlje kojem svaki mjesec uzimaju doprinose za zdravstveno, imam pravo barem na besplatne postupke. Stvar je izgleda ipak u stavu koji mora biti puno oštriji, a to je ono što meni fali, i lakše mi je bilo okrenuti se i ići privatno. 
Ja ipak i  dalje planiram ići privatno, naravno ako budem mogla i dokle budem mogla, ali ako to ne uspije, otići ću u to novo rodilište i ne izlazim od tamo bez bebe u naručju.

----------


## Pinky

> ne, ne radimo prirodni, samo s hormonskom stimulacijom


ma cekaj! ja sam imala 2 stimulirana icsija i spadam u low respondere a on kaze ne radimo prirodnjake??? WTF??? i sad ja ne mogu iskoristiti svoje zakonsko pravo ivfa/icsija kad oni nabave mikroinekciju jer NE ZELIM ICI U STIMULACIJE koje mi apsolutno ne rejsavaju problem. pa ko je tu lud?????
hoce li mi tandara dati svaki put 5000 kn za prirodnjak u cita???

----------


## crvenkapica77

kakav onda  nalaz treba biti   ,koliko godina trebas imati,,da bi  se bez ikakvih  komplikacija islo na ivf?.....mene to zivcira..
....  :Rolling Eyes:  ....ja sam prije  godinu dana  bila u  kbc nekoliko puta, zbog neplodnosti,   ajde  ciljane odnose ,ajde  hsg,kad  je sve ok bilo onda ajde muz ovo ajde ono,,mm mi ima papirologije   3x vise od mene i sve ok ,
,od tada nisam vise ni isla kod  njih,,ali kod Tandare jesam  kad mi je rekao da smo za ICSI šlag me strefio,kad je to bilo  mozda na proljece,,ali mi to jos ne radimo  tek na ljeto,ajte vi prvo malo se odmorite  pa na more  pa se opustite   ( kao da ja imam love za ljetovanja   :/ )  i tako  on veli,,mm je bio kod njega jos par puta   i onda smo bili za IVF,i uvijek  se spominjalo to rodiliste  da ce se otvorit ali nikad, i onda smo   mu  rekli da cemo  ici na SD jer nam se ne ceka to rodiliste on  se slozio,   i onda smo i otisli  i  eto sad smo na  inseminacijama  zavrsili u CITA   :? ........kad ispucam jos ovu jednu inseminaciju  kod privatnika   ne znam sta cu  ,love vise nemam,,vjerovatno cu onda u zg   ,pa onda  tek  u split kbc   na drugi ivf   :/  ako  nedaj boze dođe do toga

----------


## Ti

ja imam 34, nemam jedan jajovod i jajnik, napravila sam hsg, dr je malo zaboravio kako moja slika izgleda a ne daju ih u kbc, privatni dr je iz otpusnog zakljucio da nemam od rođenja a dr u kbc kaze da on nije siguran i kao da se nakon hsg(radila u 10. mjesecu) čeka 6 mjeseci da se nesto prirodno desi al da ce meni zbog godina ubrzati s tim da dođem par mjeseci na mjerewnej folikometrije da vidi imam li uopce ovulaciju a onda je spominjao laparoskopiju , aih i tako. sad vi meni recite kjo je tu lud?! ja necu dobit ivf  vjerojatno dok ne naprave tu laparoskopiju i   :Rolling Eyes:  ponovo zakljuce da nemam organe od rođenja..wtf...toga se bojim..da me nece odmah posalti na ivf. i sta da sad moram bit dr ginekologije pa da između redaka nesto zakljucim. a to i radim, iscitavam sve zivo, je da sam malo stala od negativne bete  :Grin:  
odlučila sam ići na ova tri AIH-a a onda ne znam sta cu, cekam muza pa da se vec sad nesto dogovorimo, ali kako on ne zna di mu je glava sta se toga tice vjerojatno sve ostaje na meni i pokojekm savjetu od vas i odgovora sa raznih adresa. ali razmisljam o kbc split jer nije lako sve to platit. pusa cure  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

TII...nisi ti draga ni stara    :Kiss:     ja   imam 33god.    ti  si do sad napravila jedan     aih   ?......jedan jajovod i jajnik   i  ne daju ivf.... :?
kad kreces na drugi  ?   ti ces prije mene  :Kiss:

----------


## goa

Ma žalosno mi je i iščitavati ove naše postove, kao da govorimo o ne znam kakvoj vuko..ebini, a ne drugom najvećem hrvatskom gradu, sad bi nam dobro došla Natica da nam iznese svoje početno iskustvo, sve u svemu, cure moje drage, čini se da je sve stvar osobnog izbora, ili ćete tamo doći s muževima pa da oni obave taj ´razgovor ugodni´ili će nas biti po svim klinikama u Hrvatskoj i izvan nje!

----------


## Denny

Ja sljedeći put vodim muža sa dvi fascikle papira na kojima piše da je on potpuno u redu, a ne slučaj za ICSI, papire od operacije na kojima piše da su mi jajovodi i maternica u odličnom stanju, grafove bazalnih temperatura od zadnje tri godine na kojima se vidi da baš svaki mjesec imam ovulaciju i seksam se "ciljano" i papire o tri neuspješne inseminacije i pet godina hodočašćenja po ginekolozima, pa neka se usudi poslat me opet u P. Mogla bi ja njega poslat tamo! Treba doć spreman i naoružan do zuba.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Denny    tako je ,,svaka cast,   :D  :D

----------


## goa

Doduše, moj muž nikog ne bi zastrašio , kad je o neplodnosti riječ,on je bez riječi, ali zato ja znam zarežati kad je potriba ! E, da, Pinky, tako biolog meni rekao, najbolje ti je osobno provjeriti.
Blekonja, sritan ti rođendan i još sritnija subota  :love !

----------


## Pinky

ja se duboko nadam da nisu uniformirani idioti i ako imam iza sebe 10 godina bracnog staza, 36 godina zivota, uredan hsg, 3 inseminacije, 2 stimulirana icsija i 2 biokemijske trudnoce, i ako je dokazano da na gonale i menopure reagiram jednako ko na klomifen i femaru, da nece biti idioti i tjerati me ponovo na trovanje sa 40 inekcija da proizvedem 2 folikula. jednostavno to vise NECU. a imam svoja prava ko pacijent i NECU ici u zagreb na prirodni icsi nakon sto nabave mikroinekciju jer je moje PRAVO KAO PACIJENTA da mi pruze zdravstvenu uslugu. inace ne odgovaram za svoje postupke.

----------


## Ti

ma tebe ce uzest pinky, samo ne zanm da li trebas uputnicu i za dogovor he he, meni je to kod njih glupo zahsg su uzeli dvi uputnice, jedna je bila za dogovor a na njoj pisalo uputnica za hsg a drugu su trazli ponovo za sam postpak, rekao socijalni da duplo naplate od drzave he he he

----------


## Natica

Ja sam na poslu u uzasnoj guzvi, pa nikako da uvatim vremena javit se. Citam sve ovo sta ste napisale, i ne znam sta bi rekla. Ja stvarno nisam imala takva iskustva, ali moram priznat da me (citajuci sve ovo) hvata strah sta ce biti kad se ta nova bolnica napokon i otvori.....
Mislim da sam mozda i najstarija od vas (38 godina), prosla sam 2. stimulirane i 3. prirodne umjetne na VV... Da li je nasim doktorima ovo bio nekakav izazov, pa su me odmah uzeli u obradu.... nemam pojma. Prema meni su stvarno bili super. S Tandarom sam pricala telefonski. On smatra da cu i ja slijedeci put morati ici s mikroinekcijom. Naglasio mi je da se mi (pacijenti) moramo boriti za njihovu paznju. Oni misle da ce sve zapamtit, ali naravno da se to ne dogodi. Kaze da ako nekad bude i nervozan isl. da ja svejedno kazem ono sta imam... To je mozda jedan savjet koji bi nam mogao nesto koristiti. Pri tome ne mislim da treba bit drzak, ali svoje svakako treba rec. Kod dr. Budimira drskost ili neki negativni komentari svakako ne prolaze. Ono sta sam vidila, covik stvarno i radi puno, ne staje. Problem je sta je oplodnja samo jedan aspekt od svega onoga sta on pokriva. 
Malo sam iznenadjena da se tolikom broju zena preporucuje ta mikroinekcija. Pari mi se da je svima nama na ovom podforumu preporuceno isto?! Meni je pretpostavka da mi je ovojnica pretvrda, pa je spermiji ne  mogu probiti... 
Po mojim prethodnim pisanjima sigurno ste vidjeli da sam ja bila jako zadovoljna svime, nisam ni u jednom momentu osjetila da me nesto muljaju, zavlace...., pa sam zato bas nekako zabrinuta zbog vasih iskustava. Da je to dozivila jedna cura moglo bi se rec da je to neki trenutni, osobni dojam, ali ima vas vise... Ispada da je moje iskustvo
 iznimka, a ne pravilo...
Moj savjet je da treba bit uporan. Ne bezobrazan, ali uporan. Dr Budimir je jako pedantan i zato salje na razne pretrage. Ja sam prije par godina radila laparaskopiju i nije me ponovo slao na nju. Jednom sam dosla s nalazima dr. Sparca i nije se bunio, dapace rekao je da je dr. S. jako dobar dijagnosticar. Znaci nije ni "tko sam - ja sam"...
Kad se otvori nova bolnica bit ce zivi shou, ni mi ni oni nece znat di je kome glava, ali samo po malo, strpljivo... I u Zagrebu se dosta ceka na prvi postupak. Nakon prvog, slijedeci idu brze, ali za prvi je mene narucivalo dosta vremena..
Sad sam stvarno napisala puno toga, nadam se da je bar koliko toliko suvislo.

----------


## goa

Hvala ti, Natice, kao i uvijek na iscrpnom izvješću! Mooožda su ipak godine i iskustvo ono što je presudilo u tvom slučaju, nadam se da mi nećeš zamjeriti na ovoj izjavi,želim naglasiti da si ti prošla već veliki dio puta MPO pa ti i nisu preporučivali druge solucije, što je i normalno. Mislim da bi možda Pinky, a i još neke od nas zanimalo kako ste se ovaj put odlučili na hormonsku stimulaciju, a ne prirodnjake, jeli uopće bilo razgovora oko toga, pa kad uhvatiš vremena, radovat će nas tvoj odgovor!  :Kiss:  
A mikroinekcija je mnogima od nas preporučena zbog malog broja spermija i slabe pokretljivosti, to nije ništa čudno, gdje god sam se raspitivala, preporučili su mi isto, postoje i spermići koji nisu u stanju prodrijeti u jajnu stanicu pa je ICSI jedini izbor, to nije problematično, problem je što mi predugo čekamo na tu injekciju i nitko nam ne zna točno reći kad će biti..
I btw. Blekonja   :Love:  ,oćemo betu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel vi mislite da ce  u novoj bolnici biti  guzva velika  ?     :/

----------


## Natica

Blekonja, cekamo sutrasnji rezultat!!!
S dr. B. sam samo dotakla pricu prirodnog nacina. On, za sada, prirodni postupak smatra ne bas dobrim (jer se u pravilu ne dobiva puno stanica). Kaze da mozemo ic na prirodni cisto da ne gubimo vrime, jer izmedju dvije stimulirane treba proci bar 6. mjeseci. Ovaj put ni meni nije bila "zanimljiva" prirodna, jer mi je proslo godinu dana od zadnjeg stimuliranog ciklusa, a do sada sam u stimuliranom ciklusu reagirala super. Ovaj put nije bilo tako (dobila sam "samo" 4 stanice), pa ispada da bi mi bilo svejedno. Stvarno nitko ne moze predvidjeti kako ce organizam reagirati. I ja sam nekako sklonija stimuliranom ciklusu, a prirodni smatram da je super za period izmedju dva stimulirana...
Komentar o godinama stoji, nemam se sta ljutit, ha, ha. Super mi je kad vidim da ste vi sve mladje i da ste na vrijeme krenule u rjesavanje ovog problema. Vrijeme je u ovoj prici veliki faktor, a za tren se okrene mjesec dana, ali neke stvari se jednostavno ne mogu dogodit prije nego se dogode. Svi ti pregledi, dogovori... sve traje.
I da, i ja se bojim da ce u bolnici sad bit ogromna guzva, ali se nadam da ce se uspit nekako organizirat. Valjda ce nam dodatno vrijeme oduzeti i papirologija koja ide uz novi zakon. Ipak, mjesec prije ili kasnije, sve cemo doci na red. Pokusavam ne gubit zivce jos i oko toga. U najgorem slucaju, uvik je tu i Zagreb. Nadam se da ce sad gore malo popustit guzva, a i ta putovanja nisu toliko tlaka. Sve se da izorganizirat.

----------


## Ti

joj niste me razumjele, vi koje ste vec u postupcima, s vama nemaju sta nego vas uzest na IVF , isci i to ali ja sam tek pocela pa se bojim da mene sad nece uzest na IVF nego me prije slati na sve ove pretrage , to tako ide . jer imam i takav specifičan nalaz. a čekanje reda to je vec drugi problem. 
sretno cure.
sretno blekonja  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

tii, svakako moras ici na PUNO pretraga prije ivfa.
sjecam se kad sam dr.s u cita rekla, mrtvo-hladno, ok thats it, imam 2-3 folikula, amo mi sad lipo umisto aih napraviti ivf pa se dobro covjek nasmijao.
a kad sam vidila spisak svih krvnih pretraga prije ivf-a zamantalo mi se...
samo cu ti reci da sam 13-14 puta vadila krv u 20 dana....
to i tebe ceka nakon ivf-a, i sve one koji prelaze sa aih na ivf, bez obzira u koju kliniku isle. od spolnih hormona jovo nanovo, preko krvne grupe, rh faktora, torcha, autoimunih bolesti, zgrusnjavanja krvi... ima ih o-ho-ho...

----------


## goa

Sad sam ja zbunjena skroz, trebala sam napraviti samo hormone, krvnu grupu i markere hepatitisa ( u dr. P. sam ), nisam vadila ni progesteron 21. dan, dapače, čula sam se s njim jer sam A- pa da pitam triba li i za muža rh faktor, ništa dodatno nam nije odredio  :?

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako sam se bazirala samo  trenutno na aih,potpuno sam zaboravila  te puste pretrage za ivf ajmeee  ......a tek glupo psihic.savj. i  ona  potvrda od  pravnika. i ovo i ono itd.uh.........samo treba zivce sacuvat

----------


## Pinky

> Sad sam ja zbunjena skroz, trebala sam napraviti samo hormone, krvnu grupu i markere hepatitisa ( u dr. P. sam ), nisam vadila ni progesteron 21. dan, dapače, čula sam se s njim jer sam A- pa da pitam triba li i za muža rh faktor, ništa dodatno nam nije odredio  :?


i ja sam progesteron izvadila na svoju ruku, a buduci da sam i ja - natrala sam muza da i on vad rh i on je na zalost plus, tako da mi ne ginu one inekcije nakon poroda...
stvarno ne znam zasto je meni dr s dao sve to - znam da su bili neki antikoagulansi, torch sigurno i svasta nesto... trenutno tramakajem stvari po kuci, tako da mi je nemoguce naci sta mi je sve dao da napravim ali mislim da sam pisala bas na ovom topicu prije par mjeseci

----------


## Blekonja

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ništa od mene drage moje.....procurila sam....prije bete...i kao što sam već i na odbrojavanja napisala....užasno se osjećam....boli za poludit...

 vama svima želim sreću dalje, ali ja ne otvaram ovu sezonu trudnica   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  hvala vam na podršci   :Kiss:

----------


## madonna

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   Zao mi je Blekonja...mjesecima ovdje ništa ne pišem, povremno čitam..... Iz mojeg dugog MPO staža, najgori mi je bio prvi neuspijeh... Nadam se da ćeš se brzo sabrati, fizički i emotivno i krenuti dalje.... Evo ja u 38. nakon 9. neuspijeha, odvažila sam se ponovo i poslala nalaze u Maribor.... Vjerujem da ćeš brzo biti na listi trudnica... Drži se!

----------


## Pinky

a joj blekonjice bas mi je zao   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Love:   :Love:  drz se draga, isplaci se pa idemo dalje   :Kiss:   :Heart:  

madonna, lipo te je vidit opet! drzim fige za mb!

proceprkala sam po pretrazniku i evo sto sam radila prije 1. ivf-a pored krvne grupe, rh i spolnih hormona:
torch, antikardiolipinska AT, LE stanice, LAC, APTT, antitrombin III

----------


## bublica3

*Blekonja*  :Love:   :Sad:   :Kiss:   :Love:  
*
Madonna* sretno ~~~ da bude uspješno!

----------


## TwistedQ

Blekonja,   :Love:

----------


## goa

Blekonja,drži se, curo, nemam riječi da izrazim kako mi je žao..  :Sad:  
Nisam više ni sigurna da želim u postupak, zaredali neuspjesi u Splitu..
 :Love:

----------


## ketyy

Blekonja   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   ne znam sta bi ti rekla,tuzna sam i s tobom u mislima   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*blekonja   draga*  zao mi je jako    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ...

pinky ja to nista ne kuzim te pretrage  ,nepoznato mi je,te rijeci te skracenice 

madona sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ja sam se malo porječkala sa MM.... Nakon mjeseci uvjeravanja da nam nema bebe bez IVF-a, večeras sam mu došla da ne želim u postupak. Uništili su me ovi neuspjesi, puno dragih ljudi u malo vrimena. Ne vjerujem više u ništa. Jako sam tužna i ljuta.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
*Blekonja* draga nemam riječi utjehe, samo ću te jako zagrlit i poželit da bol šta prije prijeđe u prkos, inat i novu želju.   :Love:  Mislim na tebe i sve vas.  :Kiss:  
*Madonna*, lipo te vidit ovdje, sretno hrabra i uporna ženo!   :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja sam se malo porječkala sa MM.... Nakon mjeseci uvjeravanja da nam nema bebe bez IVF-a, večeras sam mu došla da ne želim u postupak. Uništili su me ovi neuspjesi, puno dragih ljudi u malo vrimena. Ne vjerujem više u ništa. Jako sam tužna i ljuta.



Draga Denny, takve su oscilacije za očekivati i mislim da ih dobar dio nas prolazi.... Ja sam jednu ružnu fazu imala prije nekih 6-7 mjeseci, digla frku u našem braku kakvu nisam imala nikada prije, htjela jednostavno SVE ostaviti i otići. Srećom, MM je odreagirao kako je i nije dopustio da napravim veće gluposti... i još ne mogu garantirati da takvih dana neće biti. 

A kad sam ljuta? Samo se sjetim našeg ministra i mislim si
ma tko ga šljivi... idemo po svoju bebicu unatoč njegovom imbecilnom zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji
http://www.bicio.eu/images/VARIE/t_fanculo.png

----------


## Pinky

> pinky ja to nista ne kuzim te pretrage  ,nepoznato mi je,te rijeci te skracenice


ma ne kuzim i ja, bitno je da lijecnici kuze, oni ce ti dati uputnice za sve, a na tebi je samo da stisnes zube i zavrnes rukav   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

denny     :Love:     svakom  dođe  da se osjeca tako i razmislja  ,ne brini se,  moramo ostat pametne i jake u ovome  ...evo  mene je prije dva dana   isto pucao neki film u glavi  da  necu nikad ostat trudna i to kad sam boga molila,reko pa zasto ga molim kad nema svrhe necu vjerovatno nikad biti trudna.......koja sam ja  luda....danas se potpuno drugacije osjecam,dođe to i prođe,  a te svađice sa mm  imala sam i ja  zbog cigareta da prestane pusit,,kao necu ostat trudna dok god pusi  ,ma mos mislit  ,vec mjesecima ne pusi a od  bebe ni  B.

----------


## goa

> proceprkala sam po pretrazniku i evo sto sam radila prije 1. ivf-a pored krvne grupe, rh i spolnih hormona:
> torch, antikardiolipinska AT, LE stanice, LAC, APTT, antitrombin III


Nama je dr.P. dao spisak sa svim mogućim pretragama na kojem je podcrtao samo one najosnovnije, moguće je da je dr. Š. temeljitiji od njega po tom pitanju, doduše, uvijek sam se iščuđavala nad brojnim pretragama koje rade i po ostalim klinikama, to je vjerojatno sve do liječnika.
Sinoć sam bila tako bijesna i ljuta na cijeli poredak stvari u našim životima, ljuta zbog Blekonje ( mislim, cura je skinula kilograme da bi mogla u postupak, a neki od nas se ne mogu skinuti ni s cigareta ), zbog crkve koju smatram glavnim i odgovornim krivcem za novi zakon, a gdina. uvaženog ginekologa Milinovića da i ne spominjemo, zbog aljkavosti kojom napreduje MPO u KBC-u, zbog prijateljice koja je frustrirana jer je rodila drugo žensko dijete, a ja bih dala sve samo za jedno..Mogle bismo mi sve pisati romane o tome kako izgleda kad neplodnost dominira tvojim životom..Bojim se i ja da neću uspjeti, ali moram pokušati..

----------


## Denny

Hvala cure   :Love:  
Ma MM je predivan. ja sam ta koja komplicira život, ali osjetim koliko je ovo sve nepravedno i dođe mi da se popnem na neko brdo i dobro se izvičem na onoga gore.  :Mad:  
S druge strane imam sreće što imam puno rodbine, pa se "liječim" mazeći njihove bebice i to je jedino što me trenutno veseli i opušta - za divno čudo, jer trebalo bi biti obrnuto. Eto, bar nešto.  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

evo me s nalazom ne znam zašto sam ga i radila ali eto 
beta 1,7 fujjj...mislila sam da će danas manje bolit....ali...   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
grozno....


cure moje hvala vam na podršci volim vas do neba i nazad   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
teško mi je ali uz vas plivam dalje.....trgnit ću se ja znam da hoću, moram, ali ne mogu odmah...  :Kiss:  
denny, bublica, pinky, ketyy, goa, crvenkapica, twistedQ   :Love:   :Heart:  
madonna tako mi je drago da si se javila, pala si mi na pamet bezbroj puta, 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Maribor da dođe što prije   :Kiss:

----------


## Ti

:No:   :No:   :No:  zašto?!
ne znam te utješiti jer nisam još provala ivf, zao mi je punoo, kiša pada , pada i raspolozenje, nemam snage za sve to cure ja vam se divim svima, vi ste zene hrabrost.
blekonja bit će drugi put  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

tI   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Natica

Blekonja, bas mi je zao. Nadala sam se da ces bar ti popravit prosjek... 
I ja sam isto procurila prije bete.
I tebi, i meni i svim curama... samo hrabro dalje. Depresija nakon negativne bete mora doci (mislim da bi sve drugo bilo nenormalno). Treba isplakat tugu, a nakon toga u nove pobjede...
Drzi se Blekonja. Proci ce i to!!!

----------


## Pinky

evo blekonjina negativna beta nas je bacila u kolektivni ocaj...
samo cu reci - 2010. ce biti nasa godina, vjerovali ili ne 
 :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> Nama je dr.P. dao spisak sa svim mogućim pretragama na kojem je podcrtao samo one najosnovnije, moguće je da je dr. Š. temeljitiji od njega po tom pitanju, doduše, uvijek sam se iščuđavala nad brojnim pretragama koje rade i po ostalim klinikama, to je vjerojatno sve do liječnika.
> Sinoć sam bila tako bijesna i ljuta na cijeli poredak stvari u našim životima, ljuta zbog Blekonje ( mislim, cura je skinula kilograme da bi mogla u postupak, a neki od nas se ne mogu skinuti ni s cigareta ), zbog crkve koju smatram glavnim i odgovornim krivcem za novi zakon, a gdina. uvaženog ginekologa Milinovića da i ne spominjemo, zbog aljkavosti kojom napreduje MPO u KBC-u, zbog prijateljice koja je frustrirana jer je rodila drugo žensko dijete, a ja bih dala sve samo za jedno..Mogle bismo mi sve pisati romane o tome kako izgleda kad neplodnost dominira tvojim životom..Bojim se i ja da neću uspjeti, ali moram pokušati..


to su klasicni bedovi... u takvim momentima ja pauziram od pdf-a neplodnosti na moja 2 foruma, bude mi lakse....

----------


## Ordep

drage moje znam da je teško , goa kad sam se ja susrela s neplodnošću tj. dijagnozom mm nisam imala pojma kako ni šta napraviti, onda polako shvatiš da nisi sam i da je tolikim ženama uspilo i da su postale mame i tako se uhvatiš u koštac s tim i trudiš se ne predati, iako znam da je užas teško kad nailaziš da tolike prepreke i poneke osude i na toliko glupih stvari s kojim se ljudi opterećuju, npr. neko bi htio muško , neko žensko djete , a toliki se parovi godinama bore za samo jedno i kroz tolike patnje i boli prolaze da to nitko ko nije prošao to ne može ni zamisliti...nekome uspije prije , nekome poslje ali znam da ćete sve vi biti mame...i nema veće sreće nego kad primiš svoj mali mirišljavi smotuljak i zaboravi se sve kroz šta smo prošle...da se šta prije ostvare vaši snovi...veliki poljubac od malog mate i mene  :Kiss:   :Love:  
pinky tebi poseban  :Kiss:

----------


## gargamelica

Evo ja se javljam s dobrim iskustvom u KBC kod DR Tandare i DR Budimir .Oba su pedantna i nikakav problem nisu radili šta sam bila u čita i vv u ZG.zato me stvarno zbunilo vaše iskustvo pa se nadam da neću imat slično posto evo čekam narucene ljekove i krajem prvog se njima javljam .
Mislim da nam nitko ne može oduzet NASA prava jer ja na njih racunam s obzirom na financije.
Možda je stvarno stav bitan i odgovorit na takve komentare(idite u DR P)!!
Da naglasim nemam nikakvu vezu za KBC već nakon lošeg iskustva s biologicom na VV sam se odlučila na Split pa ćemo vidit . 
Zelim vam puno uspijeha   :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

gargamelica  zelim ti srecu.........

svi spominju  dr.Budimira    ,jel radi    dr.Gabric   uopce  ,,,??

----------


## Natica

Ima li tko kakve nove informacije kad bi mogli otvorit novo rodilište? Čuju se svakakve glasine, od toga da ce za dva-tri tjedna do toga da još nemaju pola potrebnih stvari...
Čula sam da je dr. Gabrić u timu koji se bavi potpomognutom oplodnjom, ali nisam čula nikoga tko je kod njega. Možda je on više kao potpora... Ne znam!

----------


## LEA.st

Pozdrav svima!
Jedan klasičan početak... od ljeta vas pratim na forumu, tek sad se aktivnije pridružujem.
Za početek, i ja imam pozitivna iskustva u KBC Split ( ako zanemarimo priču o otvorenju novog rodilišta...).
Prije 2 godine mi je dijagnosticirana endometrioza i operirana (klasično, vrlo zahtjevna operacija). 
Od početka me vodi dr Gabrić, s kojim odlično surađujem, nikada nisam doživjela nijedan osjećaj lošeg pristupa, što sam ovdje čitala u više slučajeva.
Ako ovaj post za početak prođe, večeras ću nastaviti.

----------


## Natica

LEA.st, dobrodosla u klub....

----------


## Denny

*LEA.st* dobro nam došla!   :Kiss:  
Naravno da je post prošao, pa ovdje smo da iznosimo svoja mišljenja bez obzira kakva ona bila, a i lipo je čut pozitivna iskustva.

----------


## bublica3

*LEA.st*  dobro nam došla   :Smile:  

Tu smo za pomoč i podršku    :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

LEA.st   dobro  dosla......  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

LEAst. hiiiii dobrodošla i što prije otišla.....naravno trudna    :Grin:

----------


## LEA.st

Hvala na pomoći  anchie 76  kod registracije, potpuni sam početnik oko foruma.
JA - 38 godina, nakon operacije recimo o.k., 6 mjeseci oporavka a onda opet ništa. Zbog niskog progesterona uzimala klomifen, progesteron se popravio, i opet ništa. 
Sad smo u obavljanju pretraga za IVF ili ICSI, ovisno o spermiogramu koji varira.
Tu kod vas sam naučila dosta, postalo mi jasnije kako to izgleda, divim se svima koji ne odustaju.

----------


## Denny

*Lea,* čudno mi je da si zbog niskog progesterona pila Klomifen? Inače se uzima Utrogestan, jer on je čisti progesteron (tablete izgledaju kao kuglice)?  :? 
Inače, drago mi je da ste u pripremi za IVF i nadam se da ćete uskoro stići do svoje bebice.   :Heart:  .

----------


## BHany

Cure, oprostite na upadu na vašu temu:

Ali možete li mi reći slijedeće:

*Adresu te puni naziv odjela na kbc-u, ime predstojnika odjela (ne znam zapravo koja mu je titula - mislim na šefa)

broj telefona, e-mail ako ga imaju

a ako znate ime drugih liječnika, sestara i ostalog, dobro bi mi došlo*

treba mi za nešto što radimo

hvala   :Smile:  

i da, znam da ste vjerojatno sve to spomenule na temi, ali mi je stvarno problem iščitavati cijelu temu i tražiti te podatke, a vama je to 'piece of cake' napisati  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

> *Lea,* čudno mi je da si zbog niskog progesterona pila Klomifen? Inače se uzima Utrogestan, jer on je čisti progesteron (tablete izgledaju kao kuglice)?  :? 
> : .


Denny, ja bi ti odgovorila na tvoje pitanje dok se Lea ne javi (sorry što se ubacujem), nizak progesteron 21. dan kaže da nije bilo ovulacije ili je bila nepotpuna pa zato klomifen za indukciju ovulacije.

----------


## prima

lijep pozdrav svima   :Smile: 

ja bi potpisala BHany, treba i meni ta info (ustvari samo tel.sa Firula). i jel zna neko primaju li bez uputnice (ljude iz drugih država), i naravno koliko naplaćuju?

----------


## LEA.st

Sorry, cure, nisam redoviuto na internetu, za sada...
Hvala, Mare41, na odgovoru umjesto mene.
Progesteron je bio vrlo nizak 21. dan, klomifen sam uzimala u tu svrhu.
Nakon 1. uzimanja je bilo već o.k. 
Ova ostala pitanja:
nisam bila zadnjiih tjedana, ne znam točno njihovu organizaciju oko MPO.
Mislim da je dr Gabrić glavni, na ambulanti radi ponedjeljkom, ne treba se posebno naručivat, nije gužva.... do 11 je sve gotovo.
Nazvat centralu pa oni spoje.

----------


## LEA.st

Sorry, cure, nisam redoviuto na internetu, za sada...
Hvala, Mare41, na odgovoru umjesto mene.
Progesteron je bio vrlo nizak 21. dan, klomifen sam uzimala u tu svrhu.
Nakon 1. uzimanja je bilo već o.k. 
Ova ostala pitanja:
nisam bila zadnjiih tjedana, ne znam točno njihovu organizaciju oko MPO.
Mislim da je dr Gabrić glavni, na ambulanti radi ponedjeljkom, ne treba se posebno naručivat, nije gužva.... do 11 je sve gotovo.
Nazvat centralu pa oni spoje.

----------


## goa

Evo mene, cure, sve razmišljam ovih dana kako su nam se zaredali neuspjesi i, kao, došlo do zatišja, mada znam da nijedna od nas nije odustala i da i dalje smišljamo kako ostvariti ono što toliko priželjkujemo! Pa mi palo napamet, dajte javite kakvi su vam daljnji planovi i akcije, gdje, kad i ostalo!
Evo ja ću prva, za 10-ak dana ću znati jeli krepala ureaplasma u mom vaginalnom području i ako je, mogla bi postat bockalica oko 10. veljače, poliklinika Cito, 1. ICSI, 99 % nepokretnih spermića.
Čitala sam nedavno ispovijed od Osijek na Potpomognutoj u Petrovoj, e to su stvarne tragedije, mogu samo biti sretna što sam zdrava, pa šta ako ću se u kasnijoj dobi igrat lego kockicama, to će me i pomladiti dodatno   :Grin:  !

*L**ea.st*, veliki pozdrav dobrodošlice samo za tebe   :Bye:  !

----------


## Denny

Joj *Goa*  :D  :D sretno do neba!

Mene je ovih dana uhvatila gadna depresija, i to zaista. Nakon ovih svih neuspjeha i sveopće krize u svemu i svačemu, definitivno sam (tila - ne tila) upala u neki bed - ništa mi se ne da, ništa me ne veseli... gadno skroz. A onda je stigla menga... još jedna u nizu, ništa nova... međutim nekako sam se trgnila, zbrojila dva i dva i skontala da nikad neće bit pravo vrijeme, a godine idu... Šta mi se dogodilo taj dan, pojma nemam, jednostavno sam osjetila da je došlo vrijeme. I baš to popodne smo išli do neke firme kraj Cita, i ja kažem onako MM: "Ajmo se naručit..." i on kaže "dobro..." Bez plana i bez dogovora, jednostavno nam je došlo...   :Rolling Eyes:  
Prekrstila sam se na ulazu, a onda rekla sestri da piše što hoće - pregled, dogovor, razgovor... bilo šta, samo da se pokrenem... vrag je odnio šalu... I tako za desetak dana odoh na razgovor, pa kud puklo da puklo.  8) Vidit ćemo što dr. kaže i što sve trebam obaviti prije postupka, a tek onda ćemo okvirno znat kad krečemo u akciju. Eto, ne mogu vjerovati.  :D  
Sad se mislim jesam li pravilno postupila, idemo li glavom kroz zid... Treba li mi zbilja mpo, ili za početak jedan dobar psihijatar...  :? Presretna jesam, dugo sam ovo čekala, ali sam isto toliko i uplašena i sumnjičava, i svjesna kolika je ovo lutrija... 
Ali nema povratka kad se jednom odlučiš upustiti u IVF avanturu. Moram zaigrati taj lotto života, jer jack-pot je vrjedniji od svega na svijetu.   :Heart:

----------


## ketyy

DENNY mislim da je to super odluka i ja bi napravila isto,sve se to oces neces oduzi,a nama samo godine prolaze.Nadam se da ce se i dr sloziti s tobom i da ces nam ubrzo krenit u postupak.Zelim ti puno srece i da odmah prvi bude BINGO!!!

Svim curama veliki  :Kiss:  i naravno hitni izlazak iz ovog depresivnog stanja  :Love:

----------


## Denny

Hvala *ketyy*  :Kiss:  Nadam se da ćeš i ti uskoro u kakvu akciju. 
Ja nekako vjerujem u proljeće, ono "priroda se budi" i te šeme, pa eto... Uostalom, krajnje je vrijeme da i u Splitu krenu trbuščići!  :D  :D Ono šta je sigurno je da neću bit sama, sigurno će još cura bit u postupku, pa ćemo se međusobno tješit i veselit. Nadam se da vas neću udavit sa pitanjima kad sve krene. :D  :D

----------


## bublica3

*Denny* BRAVO, prvi korak je koji put jako težak    :Love:  
 :Heart:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## LEA.st

Mi smo u fazi prikupljanja nalaza za IVF ili ICSI , svi nalazi o.k., još samo PP savjetovanje. Ako bude sve štimalo oko preseljenja, mogli bi u 2. ili 3. mjesecu. Još MM mora ponovit spermiogram. Ne znam detalje za dalje, trebamo se javit kad sve prikupimo.

----------


## Blekonja

denny  :D  :D veselim se s tobom kao da se i meni događa 
dok se ne pokrenemo nema ni uspjeha, a kao što smo već i zaključili love nikad nećemo imati, a godine fijuuu lete ka lude...   :Kiss:   :Love:  


goa mislit ćemo na tebe curo da se riješiš te glupe bakterije mamicu joj jareću pa da i ti konačno kreneš  :Grin:  

ketyy draga kad ti krećeš, šta ima kod tebe??
bublica3 i za tebe bi bio red da uskoro skačemo   :Grin:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

a ja.... ja sam s dr. Š. već dogovarala neku Femaricu pred lito pa ćemo vidit, mislila sam u 4-5 misec uh,  znam da je to manja šansa ali nikad se ne zna, sve treba probati   :Grin:  

eto ljubim vas sve   :Love:

----------


## goa

> love nikad nećemo imati, a godine fijuuu lete ka lude...


Mm u šali zna reći da dvije tisuće eura nije puno za dite   :Grin:  !
I naravno da ćeš probati, Blekonjice, nikad se ne zna šta kod koga može upaliti, imaš moju apsolutnu podršku   :Kiss:  ! 
Denny, draga, samo naprid, glavno da se nešto događa i razvija u tom smjeru, mada se, gledajući naše potpise i dijagnoze, iskreno nadam da će tebe i tm kućna radinost dovesti do cilja, domaći hopa-cupa   :Wink: !
To bi bilo tako krasnooo !!!
Ketyy, Bublice,a kod vas ?!
Kad čitam stare postove Potpomognute u Splitu, otkrijem toliko novih imena, bivših suborki, cura poput nas, s istim ili sličnim putevima i iskustvima, i uspile su,prije ili kasnije, pa ćemo i mi!
Btw. odvikavam se,od cigareta, normalno, evo 13. dan ne pušim, ma ni dimac, a imam 20 godina pušačkog staža i spadam u one strastvene   :Grin:  , hoću li uspjeti, ne znam, ali eto, to je moj doprinos predstojećem postupku i trudnoći.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Mi smo u fazi prikupljanja nalaza za IVF ili ICSI , svi nalazi o.k., još samo PP savjetovanje. Ako bude sve štimalo oko preseljenja, mogli bi u 2. ili 3. mjesecu. Još MM mora ponovit spermiogram. Ne znam detalje za dalje, trebamo se javit kad sve prikupimo.



lea   to psiholosko savjetovanje i   potvrda pravnika  jel to  ima sad u bolnici na firulama?  kako ide  to?

*denny sretno draga*

svim curama   SRETNO

----------


## ketyy

Blekonja nadam se da si se malo oporavila  :Love:  

Ja vam cekam da mi posalju protokol iz Maribora,zvali su me krajem 11 da im posaljem sve nalaze sta prije zbog one terapije sta sam primala tako da odmah mozemo nastavit kad dobijem ciklus.Poslala sam ih prije vise od mjesec dana i onda sam ih uspila dobit na telefon pa su mi rekli da ce mi se javit prosli tjedan,ali opet nista.Stvarno mi to nije jasno,a trebam dobit trecu M pocetkom mjeseca.Valjda im je guzva,a sve protokole salju u isto vrime.Ja sam se malo pripala svega toga, a valjda je to normalno,na trenutke mi dode da odustanem.Sad kemijamo kako cemo izvest ta putovanja 3-4 uzv-a imamo prije punkcje,a onda bi najvjerovatnije tih zadnjih deset dana bili stalno gore.Ajme na prosjacki stap cemo,sad mi je malo zao sta nisam prvi put probala u Splitu,stvorila sam sebi u glavi totalnu pomutnju.Samo da to sve prode kako treba,eto situacija je za sad takva,nadam se da cu se drugi put javit sa lijepim vijestima iz Slovenije.
Veliki   :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Blekonja

ketyy ok sam sad čovik nekako ispliva iz tuge, ali mislim najviše i zahvaljujući ovim curama ovdje   :Smile:   :Love: 


a ja tebi želim od srca sreću u Mariboru    :Love:   :Kiss:  ne boj se proći će to ko od šale   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Hvala vam cure.   :Heart:  

*Ketyy* Maribor, na sreću, ima puno prednosti kad ga usporedimo s našom bidnom Hrvatskom u ovom trenutku, zato se nemoj ni trenutka grist što si odlučila pokušat gore. Samo hrabro, misli pozitivno i SRETNO!!!

Blekonja a ko kaže da su ti manje šanse (ako uzmemo u obzir da je jedna prava dovoljna za sreću do neba)? Možda baš taj femarski bude bingo!  :D  :D 

Uf... da mi je jedno, onako pravo, psiho savjetovanje... totalno sam u balunu s emocijama.   :Rolling Eyes:  A možda mi u biti i ne treba, vi ste moje najbolje savjetnice.   :Grin:  Trebali bi uvesti savjetovanje od strane para koji je uspio, to bi bilo poticajno.

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro, Splite….objavila sam ovu priču na građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona, no nekako mi se čini da ju je dobro objaviti i ovdje jer je vezana za postupke u Splitu, 


*Uspavanka moje bake* 

U snu: prozor mog djetinjstva gleda u šumu kukurijeka, na uzvisini je konj zlatne grive od sunca, u bijelom polju kukurijeka čujem kako plače novorođenče. 

Otvaram oči, ne sanjam, ležim u sobi s blještavim svjetlima, ja sam na transferu. Oko mene je troje ljudi u bijelom i jedan anđel, glasovi im tihi i svečani u zvijezdi, u vodi, čuvaju dio svemira, bisere. 

Zatvaram oči, toplina me vraća u krajolike djetinjstva, pod krošnju trešnje u vinogradu gdje smo otac i ja odmarali u predvečerja. On sada spava san iz kojeg nema povratka pod krošnjom trešnje, njezino krojenje splelo mu uzglavlje, kad pruži ruke dorine ruke moje bake, ako prislonim glavu na cvijeće mogu čuti njezinu uspavanku. 

Otvaram oči, ljudi u bijelom i dalje stoje oko moga uzglavlja, glas im je tih i svečan, pričaju o vremenu leptira, svečanosti ljeta, anđeo se smiješi. 

Zatvorim oči i nasmijem se anđelu, kažem: Gledaj kroz krov mog doma sada se vide oblaci, skoro pa mogu dodirnuti nebo. U sobi gdje smo snivale sestra, ja, igrače i mačke sada raste drvo u njegove krošnje slete i ptice, pjevaju uspavanku kao nekad moja baka za dvije djevojčice koje su prije ratove i velike vatre snivale u toj sobi. 

Otvaram oči, u ruci anđela je zvijezda u zvijezdi je biser, kaže vratit će bisere u školjku, smijem se i gledam padaju na dno, u moju utrobu, u moju maternicu, u školjku, dva bisera. Oči su anđela tople kao oči moga oca, vjerujem u anđele, a glas medicinske sestre podsjeća na uspavanku moje bake. 

U stvarnosti to je moj postupak potpomognute oplodnje, njegov svečani čin, transfer u poliklinici Cito u Splitu, anđeo je moj doktor, a ljudi u bijelom su dvije medicinske sestre i biolog. 

Zatvorim oči, do mene iz vremena leptira, svečanosti ljeta dopire pjesma, to moja baka šapuće uspavanku za praunuče: 

„Spavaj sine u zlaćanoj beši 
beša ti se na moru kovala 
kovale je četri kujundžije 
jedan kuje, drugi pozlaćuje 
treći meće alke na jabuke, 
a četvrti alem kamen dragi 
kod koga se vidi večerati 
u po noći kao u po dana“.

ovo je zaista bila uspavanka moje bake, koja vjerojatno nije mogla naslutiti da će jednom biti povezana s postupkom potpomognute oplodnje
za sve koji ne znaju mogu prevesti
alem je dragi kamen, ili dragulj , 
kujundžije izrađuju filigranske umjetničke predmete ili predmete od zlata
beša ili bešika je kolijevka za novorođenče

----------


## Denny

Joj *matto*  :Kiss:  ovo je predivno. Svaki put kad je pročitam, izmami mi suze i osmijeh u isto vrijeme.
Da, dugo se beša kovala, ali nema je ljepše...

Sjećam se da je lani slično i *BAKY* opisivala svoj transfer - kako se odmah osjetila nevjerojatnu povezanost s tim mrvicama, i kako je uživala pratiti sam čin transfera, kao da je u tom trenutku predosjetila da se dogodilo nešto posebno. Još joj je doktor rekao: "Evo, od sad si trudnica". U šali smo je, već od tog dana, zvali "trudnica BAKY"...
E više ne možemo, sad je mama BAKY.  :D 

Voljela bi osjetiti tako nešto na svom transferu... Doktor se za moj transfer spremio već lani u svibnju... crtali su put do maternice... njušim da će bit problema.   :Grin:  Ali u sveopćoj zbrci i strci hoće li sve proći ok, voljela bi zatvoriti oči i odlutati negdje izvan svega... negdje gdje ćemo postojati samo ja, mrvice i taj svećani trenutak...  OPokušat ću se sjetit ovoga. Hvala *matto*.   :Kiss:

----------


## matto

Draga Deny
 :Love:  
Upravo sam zbog tebe ponovila priču i na ovom dijelu foruma u nadi da će ti biti koliko toliko inspirativna i potaknuti tebe, mene sve nas na jedan drugačiji pristup transferu, 
e pa nadam se da ću se tako osjećati u veljači ( nadam se da će tada biti postupak u petak imam razgovor doc. nakon kojeg ću znati malo više o stimulaciji koja me ćeka ovaj 3. put), 
ali bez obzira na ishod dogvora nastojat će ne misliti o broju, veličini, rastu folikula, jajnih stanica, stanica embrija, 
i vjerovati u anđele....

----------


## LEA.st

crvenkapice77,
znam da rade PP savjetovanje na Firulama, nije mi se činilo komplicirano na prvi pogled, sredit cu to ovaj tjedan pa ti javim kako ide.

----------


## Denny

O, da, *VJERUJEM U ANĐELE!*  :D  :D 
To mi je misao vodilja ovih dana. Pa imam osjećaj da mi čitaš misli!   :Heart:  
Kristalno mi je jasno. Brinemo se oko milijun stvari: kako si dati inekciju, hoćemo li dobiti hiperstimulaciju, boli li punkcija, koliko ih je, koliki su... koliki će narasti, koliko će ih ostati... dijele li se ili ne... 
A koliko smo svjesni da se u nama, u tom trenutku, stvara dašak života. Pa makar on trajao i samo pet minuta, ta mala mrva, sa dvije, četiri, šest ili osam stanica, dio je nas, i treba samo nas, jer samo u nama može živjeti dalje. Zato moramo vjerovati u nju i nadati se da je tu, jer možda joj baš naša vjera da snage. 
E sad sam se raspisala...   :Embarassed:  stvarno nisam neki vjernik, i znam da je jako teško ne uspjeti, ali iz glave mi ne izlazi *Superman* koja je imala samo jednu stanicu, ali toliko je vjerovala u tog svog malog Super junaka, da ga je na kraju i dobila. Možemo li zaista nešto promijeniti pozitivnim stavom? 

Evo, ja ću vjerovati da možemo. Od danas ću biti pozitivna i neću dopustit ni jednoj crnoj misli da mi se približi. Sve do bete živjet ću u uvjerenju da ja to mogu. A ako me teta beta tresne po glavi, tu je MM i moje cure da me dignu na noge, i opet idemo dalje.

*Sretno matto*  :Kiss:  i hvala puno. Naravno, sretno i svim drugim curama!

----------


## Blekonja

matto   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  super je hvala ti na uspavanki tako je neobično isprepleteno sa ovim što mi prolazimo, ne mogu vjerovati super je   :Love:  

denny draga   :Love:  te do neba opusti se lipo, viruj mi jedna moja poznata mi je rekla prije nego šta sam se počela bockat (a i ona je prošla isto... nažalost bezuspješno nekoliko puta) da i bockanje ima svoju draž i nekako se posebno osjećaš ne samo nakon transfera kad je kao sve gotovo i kad čekamo betu, rekla mi je: " vidit ćeš i bockanje je isto jedno lipo iskustvo" meni je hvala Bogu (kuc,kuc) bilo stvarno tako!!


volim vas i    :Kiss:  sve

----------


## Blekonja

uspavanki=uspavanci   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## H2O

samo da pozdravim ove drage cure i da bacim malo na vas trudničke prašine~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Deny draga samo hrabro,vjeruj i dalje u anđele,jer vjera čini čuda.Tako mi je drago da si krenula.  :Kiss:  
matto predivna uspavanka   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

denny draga, KONACNO!  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:  

eto kako prolazimo kroz razlicite faze borbe...
ja sam moje 2 mrvice prije 8 mjeseci dozivila ko bebe i kad je beta pocela padati, ubila me je...
sad sam citala sta ste pisale na ovoj strani i sjetila se da je moja nevjesta trebala roditi ovaj mjesec a ja za mjesec dana (da ona nije imala spontani, pravi, ruzni, sa kiretazom, a da meni glupa beta nije padala) i revala sam na balkonu ko kisna godina (na balkonu, jer sam pusila, na zalost)...

e pa ja sam odlucila da cu mehanicki odradjivati postupke. nemam vise zivaca ni snage da sve tu moju eventualnu djecu dozivljavam ko djecu. pa ako sta bude, bude. ako budem imala mentalni sklop sa 1. ivf.a crknit cu uskoro od tuge....

----------


## issa11

drage cure,nova sam ovdje iako vas već dugo pratim,
čekam sljedeći ciklus da počnem s injekcijama jer idem na ivf u kbc Split.  Od devetog mjeseca skupljam sve nalaze i potvrde i napokon sam gotova.
Uz mnogo prepreka jer nije zaludu ona ˇplati pa se rugaj "napokon se bližim cilju,neznam šta me čeka i hoće li se moj ciklus poklopit s njihovim radnim vremenom.
Ako vas šta zanima slobodno pitajte,naravno i ako tko zna šta mene čeka dalje,hvala mu unaprijed
 :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

issa     dobro dosla....
.
 zasto  od 9mj.skupljas nalaze?

i mozes li mi molim te napisati sta su ti to sve trazili da napravis i nabavis od nalaza?jesi to sve vadila u splitu?
  nesto vec i sama znam ali sam pola i zaboravila...sve mi se cini da cu i ja uskoro na ivf ...pozzz i sretno ti..

----------


## issa11

spermiogram(cito)
progesteron(privatno analiza)
T3,T4,TSH,FSH,LH,PROLAKTIN,TESTOSTERON,DHEA-
SO4,ANDROSTENDION,SHBG-svi hormoni(nuklearna kbc)
Chlamydia,Ureaplasma i papa(od mog gin.nosila na higijenski)
HIV,Hepatitis B i C(transfuzija,stara vojna)
mišljenje drugog dr.(nalaz kopiraš i ostaviš u tajništvu gin)
psihijatar(kbc,odabereš sam)
pravnik(u kbc,utorak,četvrtak od 12do13)
javni bilježnik(po želji)
uz to trčiš par puta od dr.Š do svog gin.i pitnje je hoće li tvoj gin.imat sredstava na računu za naručit gonale i koliko ih se čeka,a prvo mora imat dobru volju da ti ih uopće izda,pa neka uputnica od mog gin.(peripetije jer nije imala pojma o čemu se radi)za decapeptyl i ovitrel koje dobiješ u kbc.
Na kraju čekaš mengu pa zoveš dr.Š da ti kaže jesu li sva trojka na broju,(najčešće fali biolog),pa da počneš s injekcijama
Kod mene se još razdužilo jer zbog novog zakona dugo nisu imali pojma kako i šta radit.
Sretno

----------


## gargamelica

Mene zanima šta ti treba javni biljeznik jer to mi nisu rekli?
I po novom vise ne narucuju gonale ginekolozi već u bolnici ,
mene jutros vratilo tako da vam je to provjereno.

----------


## Blekonja

> spermiogram(cito)
> progesteron(privatno analiza)
> T3,T4,TSH,FSH,LH,PROLAKTIN,TESTOSTERON,DHEA-
> SO4,ANDROSTENDION,SHBG-svi hormoni(nuklearna kbc)
> Chlamydia,Ureaplasma i papa(od mog gin.nosila na higijenski)
> HIV,Hepatitis B i C(transfuzija,stara vojna)
> mišljenje drugog dr.(nalaz kopiraš i ostaviš u tajništvu gin)
> psihijatar(kbc,odabereš sam)
> pravnik(u kbc,utorak,četvrtak od 12do13)
> ...


 :shock: a komplikacija


issa dobrodošla nam i još brže otišla ali kao trbušasta   :Kiss:   :Grin:

----------


## Blekonja

> Mene zanima šta ti treba javni biljeznik jer to mi nisu rekli?
> I po novom vise ne narucuju gonale ginekolozi već u bolnici ,
> mene jutros vratilo tako da vam je to provjereno.



javni bilježnik ti je da bi ti ovjerio potvrdu o zajedničkom životu u protekle dvije godine ako se radi o izvanbračnoj  zajednici, ako se ne varam   :Rolling Eyes:  


imam jedno pitanjce  za tebe gargamelice... kako ti  mogu raditi icsi u kbc kad to još ne rade, šta su ti rekli za to, sorry možda sam nešto krivo skužila, ali iz tvog potpisa vidim da su vam radili tese-icsi pa...  :/

----------


## Blekonja

sorry u protekle tri godine ne dvije   :Embarassed:  smantana sam danas skroz

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala ti issa11 od    :Heart:    lijepo si to sve  napisala    :Kiss:  

javni biljeznik mi ne treba u braku sam, svoju gin.sam vec pitala u vezi  lijekova  rekla je kad dođe to vrijem  nema problema  kod nje to,

e sad  koliko ti smiju  biti  brisevi i hormoni stari  tj,  svi nalazi  ?jesu ti to rekli?  jesi  placala  psihijatra i pravnika?   i za koliko dobijes  one  nalaze krvne grupe  ?  

a sta je sa  TORCH,sifilis,KG,RH,??
sorry ako sam dosadna  :Kiss:

----------


## issa11

Sory,javni bilježnik je samo za izvranbračne parove,moja greška
Svi ti nazivi,odnosno skračenice su za hormone neznam ni ja točno koje,dr.Š ti da papir na kojem točno piše šta napravit
Najbolje je nju kontaktirat i ona te uputi šta dalje
Neidem na ICSI,nego na IVF,koliko ja znam razlika je u tome što kod ICSI biolog spermom oplođuje jajnu stanicu,a kod IVF,puste da spermij to sam obavi
Nalaze sam čekala najduže 10 dana,moji su stari i po tri mjeseca,neznam hoće li me tjerat da nešto ponavljam
Nisam plačala kod psihologa ni pravnika,a za sve ostalo mi je moj gin.napisao neku šifru da budem oslobođena iako nemam dopunsko
TORCH,sifilis,KG,RH,??ništa mi to nije tražila možda kasnije me pošalje na te stvari,ovo šta sam ja napravila je ono šta moraš radi glupog zakona da započneš sa postupkom
Nadam se da sam svima odgovorila
Sory šta nisam izdvajala postove nego ovako sve u jednom
 :Grin:

----------


## issa11

> Mene zanima šta ti treba javni biljeznik jer to mi nisu rekli?
> I po novom vise ne narucuju gonale ginekolozi već u bolnici ,
> mene jutros vratilo tako da vam je to provjereno.


Krivo sam napisala za javnog bilježnika,a gonale sam dobila od mog gin.za božić,predpostavljam da su to promjenili jer su se ginekolozi bunili i nisu htjeli izdavat jer bi istrošili račun i nisu mogli nabavljat osnovne stvari potrebne za rad ordinacije

----------


## crvenkapica77

mislis na dr.Šunj?    jel i ona radi  ivf? odkad?

hvala na odgovorima    :Kiss:

----------


## issa11

mislis na dr.Šunj?-Da
jel i ona radi ivf? odkad?-Valjda radi,možda sam ja pokusni kunić,neznam,početkom drugog počinjem s injekcijama
hvala na odgovorima -no problem

----------


## Ti

pozdrav, jel znate koliko ovi pregledi i dokumenti koštaju privatno( i sta od nalaza treba privatno) i da li bi socijalna izasla u susret s nekim uputnicama ? mislim da je i samo rjesavanje ovog svega priej postupka puno novca. ajoj
najtežio dio svega mi se čini  novac pa me sad popljucajte!! pusa

----------


## Blekonja

> Neidem na ICSI,nego na IVF,koliko ja znam razlika je u tome što kod ICSI biolog spermom oplođuje jajnu stanicu,a kod IVF,puste da spermij to sam obavi



hi issa ako se ovo odnosi na odgovor na moje pitanje nastao je neki nesporazum  jer sam ja gargamelicu ustvari pitala za ovaj icsi u bolnici....i hvala ti, ali nažalost i ja i mm znamo što je icsi (a možda i na sreću....barem imamo opciju    :Wink:  ) već smo ga prošli jednom   :Kiss:  

 :Kiss:  i sreću ti želim u kbc-u

----------


## Denny

Evo malo i mene.   :Bye:  
A jooooj koliko je toga.... Ja sam veliki dio ovoga svega vadila još za operaciju, pa se nadam da barem neke stvari neću morat ponavljat.  :? 
A budem li i morala - šta je, tu je, bar mi neće bit dosadno do postupka!   :Laughing:  Uglavnom, jednostavnije mi izgleda povadit sve nalaze, nego prikupit svu onu Milinovićevu dokumentaciju...   :Evil or Very Mad:  
A ništa, vidit ćemo šta će doktor reći, i prema tome ću upilat ostale članove mog "mpo tima" - soc. ginića, doktoricu opće prakse, dva okulista i naravno - MM. Već sam za svih pripremila podužu listu pitanja i obaveza, i neće me se rješit sve dok ne stignem do svoje bebice.   :Heart:  Mislim da će najgore proć MM...   :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

> pozdrav, jel znate koliko ovi pregledi i dokumenti koštaju privatno( i sta od nalaza treba privatno) i da li bi socijalna izasla u susret s nekim uputnicama ? mislim da je i samo rjesavanje ovog svega priej postupka puno novca. ajoj
> najtežio dio svega mi se čini  novac pa me sad popljucajte!! pusa


sve pretrage koje trebas napraviti su besplatne, tj idu na uputnice, bilo da ides na postupak u cita ili u kbc.
sto se tice pravnika i psihijatra, ne znam kako to ide u kbc-u, ja sam za u cita isla privatno (pravnik 240, psihijatar 150 kn, cini mi se).
trebas imati i drugo misljenje lijecnika koji se bavi mpo-om. dakle ako ces u kbc mozes mozda otici u cito po drugo misljenje. to ne znam koliko kosta. ja sam drugo misljenje trazila na vv ciji sam paralelni pacijent, upisana sam gore, sve pretrage obavila iako nisam isla na nijedan postupak u njih.
i treba ti vjencani list, sto je nekih 30-40 kn.
dakle, oko 500 kn ako kbc nije rijesio pravnika i psihologa. to ti trebaju odgovoriti kbc cure.
ali, sve skupa traje barem mjesec ipo...

----------


## gargamelica

Mislim da bi mogla izvuc sve preko uputnice ako imaš ok ginekologa,moja je prija uspila a išla je u maribor.
Briseve i hormone sigurno a za hepatitise i HIV ti mize dat opća praksa samo im lipo objasnis (bar je meni upalilo).
Privatno ispod 2000kn mislim da ne bi izašlo (samo svaki hormon ti 100 njak kn!!).
Budi uporna i sretno

----------


## gargamelica

Blekonja oprosti ali sam tek sad vidila post za icsi :Smile: .
Ja i čekam da počnu  jer bi inače već bili u postupku :Sad: .
DR Budimir mi je rekao da sve imaju samo su problem vrata(kriva širina) i da se javim krajem prvog  .
Pa se nadam da će tako i bit   :/

----------


## Denny

Eto na, opet vrata...  :/ 
Cure sretno, mislim da je stvar u svemu kakav je ginekolog i dr. opće prakse, ako oni neće da daju uputnicu i žive u uvjerenju da je to tako, teško ćete ih nagovorit u suprotno. Ja sam svoju gin. promijenila jer mi je doslovno odbila napravit briseve i dati Bromergon. Zato s novim gin. nikad nije bilo problema. Mi imamo pravo na zdravstvenu zaštitu, IVF nije bezazleni postupak, a doktori su tu zbog nas, a ne mi zbog njih. I zato budite uporne u traženju uputnica, a ako vam rade probleme, promijenite ih bez imalo grižnje savjesti.

----------


## Natica

Gargamelice, molim te da obavezno javis kad se vidis s dr. Budimirom. I ja cekam da se otvori nova bolnica, pa da idem na dogovor za slijedeci postupak. 
Nisam znala da po novom zakonu treba traziti i misljenje drugog doktora. Ne mogu sad pronaci koja je cura napisala da je drugo misljenje trazila s vv, jer joj je i tamo otvoren karton. Zanima me sta si im rekla i je li bilo kakvih problema? Naime, ja sam na vv imala 5 postupaka, ali im nisam javila da se prebacujem u split, pa mi je malo neugodno.... 
Issa, dobrodosla. Svim drugim curama, veliki pozdrav. Usponi i padovi raspolozenja su valjda sastavni dio nasih zivota u ovoj fazi. Ja sam se jutros digla i dok sam se spremala za posao "odradila" jednu turu placa. Krokodilske suze. Nemam pojma zasto. Jednostavno me uvatilo. Nakon toga sam se lipo umila, nasminkala i otisla radit...
Neki dan sam procitala da je jedna od vas prestala pusit! Bravo, svaka ti cast! Ove dane se i ja pripremam za taj cin (po ko zna koji put) i na pameti si mi!!!
Oprostite sta se ne mogu sjetiti koja je cura sta rekla, jer citam postove svaki dan, ali nemam vremena odmah za odgovoriti, a kasnije vise ne mogu pronaci post koji trazim....
Sta se tice gonala i ostalih dodataka, ja sam prosli mjesec u KBC bila na postupku. Gonale mi je nabavio moj ginekolog, a sve ostalo sam dobila u KBC (moj gin. mi je dao uputnicu za bolnicku apoteku).
Puno   :Kiss:   svima

----------


## issa11

hi issa ako se ovo odnosi na odgovor na moje pitanje nastao je neki nesporazum  jer sam ja gargamelicu ustvari pitala za ovaj icsi u bolnici....i hvala ti, ali nažalost i ja i mm znamo što je icsi (a možda i na sreću....barem imamo opciju    :Wink:  ) već smo ga prošli jednom   :Kiss:  

 :Kiss:  i sreću ti želim u kbc-u[/quote]


skužila sam,sve ok,neznam zašto nemogu editirat svoj post  :Laughing:  
poz svima,

----------


## gargamelica

Naravno da ću javit čim šta saznam.
I meni je ovo drugo mišljenje nejasno jer ga meni nije tražio (pa vidi nalaze s VV i to je mišljenje ili treba posebno nešto napisat).
Ja ću ih gore zvat ako mi bude trebalo ,nema ti šta bit neugodno sve cure kombiniraju na par mjesta.

----------


## issa11

Šta se tiče drugog mišljenja,ja sam nalaz(moja anamneza)koji je napisala dr.Šunj fotokopirala i ostavila u tajništvu ginekologije(glavnoj sestri od koje dobiješ i ljekove),kako mi je dr.Šunj rekla da napravim.
Nisam osobno dobila nikakav odgovor,vjerovatno če ga ili ga je ona dobila,sve je to predpostavljam formalnost radi novog zakona  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

e sad to drugo misljenje........sta treba tacno dr.napisati ..da smo za ivf?   pa  jel to neki problem da dr.to napise  ako ne ide , pa ne ide sa T.

npr.odes privatno  sa svim svojim nalazima  i  zamolis dr.da ti napise da ti treba ivf....a???.....mislim da bi meni u CITA to napisali jer  mi je dr. vec davno rekao da probam sa ivf....a zasto mi ne bi napisao ako mi to treba za npr.  kbc  ....i placanje  ...100kn za razgovor...( toliko mi je jednom naplatio za  razgovor,nije bilo nikakvog pregleda)

----------


## issa11

Nisam prošla nijedan postupak,jednom sam bila na klomifenima,dobila osip napuhala se ko žaba,umirala od bolova,dr.Šunj je rekla zbog loše reakcije na klomifen,godina(34),1 spontanog,8 god.nemogu zatrudnit prirodnim putem,preskače sve i odmah ide na ivf.Naravno tu je i bitan dobar spermiogram.
Možda sam imala sreće,a možda sve odmah šalju na ivf

----------


## Denny

> Nisam prošla nijedan postupak,jednom sam bila na klomifenima,dobila osip napuhala se ko žaba,umirala od bolova,dr.Šunj je rekla zbog loše reakcije na klomifen,godina(34),1 spontanog,8 god.nemogu zatrudnit prirodnim putem,preskače sve i odmah ide na ivf.Naravno tu je i bitan dobar spermiogram.
> Možda sam imala sreće,a možda sve odmah šalju na ivf


Meni ovo nije jasno - kako "preskače sve? Jesi li radila hormone, folikulometriju, ciljane, prohodnost jajovoda, inseminaciju... bilo šta? Ako se već dugo liječiš tamo i 8 god. ne ide, onda mi je jasno da preskaču sve, ali ako samo zbog loše reakcije na klomifen preskače sve onda mi stvarno nije ništa više jasno. Uostalom postoji i Femara umjesto klomifena, a ko kaže da ti i gonali neće stvoriti alergijsku reakciju?  :? 
Sorry ako sam šta pobrkala, 8 god. je stvarno puno, vjerojatno več imaš debelu fasciklu nalaza kući kao i ja...  :?

----------


## Denny

Uostalom, čim se mi zamaramo,   :Wink:   ako te šalje na IVF, to je u biti sreća i iskoristi to. 
SRETNO!!!  :D

----------


## issa11

Nalaza imam i nemam,jer već godinama bi krenila sa pretragama i odustala,zbog prirode posla(putovanja od par mjeseci),osnovno šta bi stigla napravit,papa,ureaplasma,klamidija,hormoni,bakteri  je i prije par godina prohodnost jajovoda sve je bilo odlično,nikad nikakvih problema.

Znam da je 8 god.puno ali brzo prolete,zato sam sad odlučila ovo dovest do kraje,odbila putovanja(šta nije pametno u ova krizna vrimena).

Možda mogu to pripisat sreći ,onda želim da sve vi budete takve sretnice  :Love: 
Očito ih ne zabrinjava činjenica kako ču reagirat na gonale,a ja sam spremna sve izdržat pa i nepitam.  :Laughing:

----------


## Cuceta

Drage moje, nova sam na forumu i sve vas pozdravljam. Nakon 2,5 godine pokušavanja od spontanog u 12 tjednu trudnoće, oligoastenospermije, 3 inseminacije, 1 IVF+ICSI javljam da smo uspjeli. Trudna sam 6+3 i to sa blizancima :Love:  . Idemo dalje tjedan po tjedan. Držite se i ne odustajete, sve mi imamo snagu u sebi da izdržimo sve što treba za paketić dva sreće.

----------


## matto

Cuceta, bravo curo  :D , čestitam na trudnoći, i da uskoro vidiš dva  :Heart:   :Heart:  

a dobre vijesti poprave raspoloženje jer odavno vijesti o trudnoći nema na ovom dijelu foruma, 

uživaj u danima koji dolaze, želim ti mirnu i spokojnu trudnoću 
 :Love:

----------


## issa11

:D Cuceta :D 

Čestitam i želim ti mirnu i blaženu trudnoću  :Love:

----------


## Natica

Cuceta, to je super!!!! Cestitam!!!
Issa, stvarno me iznenadilo da ti dr. nije trazila nikakve nove nalaze!? S obzirom na proslost jasno mi je da te odma uputila na IVF, ali bez novih nalaza?! Naravno da ti sad ne mozes doc do nje i trazit da ti hoces napravit nalaze koje ti nije dala, to mi je jasno (ne bi ni ja imala hrabrosti za to), ali je meni to malo cudno i neprofesionalno. Nemam pojma o medicini, ali valjda postoji neki nacin da se testira na koje si sve tablete alergicna. Zamisli da krenes s gonalom, pa da ti i na njega pocne alergija. Morala bi prekinut postupak, a vec si se pocela "trovat" hormonima. I tako sve imamo nekakve reakcije, bez da smo alergicne. Oprosti sta ti sad punimo glavu, samo smo zabrinute. Mozda bi privatno mogla napravit neki test na alergiju ili tako nesto?! Moram priznat i da sam ja malo osjetljiva na dr. Sunj, pa sigurno pusem i na hladno, jer sam radila laparaskopiju kod nje (prije 4-5 godina) i nije mi dala da napravim neku pretragu, za koju mi je drugi dr. rekao da me bez te pretrage (da sam njegov pacijent) ne bi operirao... Mozete mislit koja dilema mi je bila u glavi, da li ic na stol ili ne.... Na srecu sve je proslo OK. Sigurna sam da ce i kod tebe Issa sve bit dobro. Mozda trebas zanemarit sve ovo sta sam napisala, ali nisam mogla ne rec....

----------


## Pinky

> Nisam znala da po novom zakonu treba traziti i misljenje drugog doktora. Ne mogu sad pronaci koja je cura napisala da je drugo misljenje trazila s vv, jer joj je i tamo otvoren karton. Zanima me sta si im rekla i je li bilo kakvih problema? Naime, ja sam na vv imala 5 postupaka, ali im nisam javila da se prebacujem u split, pa mi je malo neugodno....


nazvala sam dr.a i objasnila mu o cemu se radi i covjek mi napisao drugo misljenje. ne znam sada kako to drugo misljenje zvuci jer ga vozamo u autu (  :Embarassed:  ) vec misec ipo dana...
nema ti sta biti neugodno, i dr.a i dr.l su prije svega ljudi i dobro nas razume. nazovi slobodno vv, trazi svog dr. i pitaj mogu li ti faksirati drugo misljenje.

da, po novom zakonu treba nam potvrda psihijatra, pravnika, vjencani list i drugo misljenje specijaliste koji se bavi mpo.

----------


## Blekonja

Cuceta  :D  :D super čestitam od   :Heart:  , ako nije tajna gdje si radila postupak/e?   :Kiss:

----------


## LEA.st

Prikupila sam sve što je trebalo, nije problem za PP savjetovanje, kad te doktor uputi sve se jednostavno prođe.
Drugo mišljenje rješavaju oni, kad im se sve dostavi, to bi trebala idući tjedan.
Uzimala sam klomifene i nisam imale loše reakciije, kao ni na 6-mjesečnu terapiju nakon operacije endometrioze, iako su me upozoravali da budem spremna.
Kako će dalje ići, ko zna, ipak su to teži ljekovi.
Pozdrav novim curama, kao što sam i ja, vidim da nas ima... Možda se i upoznamo u nekom od sljedećih postupaka. 
Pozdrav

----------


## Maiela

Evo mene.... Ne znam zašto sam čekala da pišem... Nadala sam se da će Blekonja možda "načeti" godinu... U biti nevjerica i strah spriječili su me da prijavim jedan +.....   :Smile:  

Kronologija: 
Božićni praznici (naravno... lab.ne rade) napravila samo nekih 6 testova   :Grin:  , prva beta oko 300, druga cca 800...
Stara godina: Krv...trčim kod dr. ...kaže sve ok
1. pregled(5+6): Dr. kaže ništa ovaj put... vadi betu za svaki slučaj... prva 80000, druga 13000.... dr. i dalje ne daje previše nade..... pregled za tjedan dana....
2.pregled(6+6): Novi Dr. (prominila dr.) kaže sve 5, vidila i   :Heart:  

Uglavnom, ja i dalje ne mogu prevaliti preko usta riječ TRUDNA... imam osjećaj da sanjam i bojim se buđenja... i izgledam kao mjesečar ili zombi......ali se zato MM veseli za oboje....ko malo dite!!!

Inače, sve se ovo dogodilo u vrijeme kad smo se odlučili malo odmoriti (nakon aih, prije ivf)... i onaj jedini put u životu kad sam ja odlučila kupiti ne po jedan paket uložaka i tampona nego punu košaru... koji će sada na čekanje nadam se duže vrime   :Saint:

----------


## Maiela

1 Pregled: 1 beta 80000, druga   :Embarassed:  *130000*

----------


## matto

Na ovom dijelu foruma počelo je vrijediti pravilo novo jutro-nova trudnica, od sada ostvaram samo „potpomognuta u Splitu „ 
jer mi dođe da u uredu  :D  :D  :D 
a na ostalim dijelovima se foruma se rastužim osobito zbog jutrošnje teme koju je Pino otvorila. 

Maiela, uživaj u danima koji slijede, glavno je da je    :Heart:  tu, a to je veliki prag koji je tvoj mali borac prešao na putu do konačnog susreta s  mamicom

----------


## Denny

JUTROOOO!!!   :Sing:   :Teletubbies:   :D  :D 

*Maiela*  čestitam od srca! *WOOOWWW koja beturina!!!*   :D Pa šta se doktor mislio sa tolikom betom? Dobro da si ga prominila, samo te plašio. Sad se možeš opustiti i pomalo početi veseliti! Pa malo srce je tu, ti si *TRUDNA!!!*  :D  :D  :D 

Cuceta čestitke i tebi na malim mrvicama, čuvaj se, uživaj u svakom danu trudnoće i hvala ti na poticaju.

Joj što me dižu ovakve priče! Sretno cure!  :D  :D 
A kako se ovdje zahuktava, bit će još puno fešte, samo se nedajte cure, idemo po svoje bebice.  :D 
Sretno svima u kbc-u, jedva čekam nove plusiće!  :D 
Uf, zavrtilo mi se od skakanja...   :Wink:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Maiela

Denny, imale smo slične potpise pa prema tome....  :Grin:

----------


## miniminia

sad sam vidjela ovaj topic!
ljubim vas sve i svima vam želim sreću
ja sam bila prije 5 godina bez potpore ovako super cura i foruma, i mislim da je spas kad možeš pričati o svemu s onima koji te razumiju

i ja sam jedna od dr Šparčevih   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  , do groba mu zahvalna na stručnosti i ljudskosti

ukratko, trebale su mi tri godine za prvu trudnoću , sad opet preko godine, ali uspjeli smo
želim vam od sveg srca da se svakoj ispuni najveći san   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ketyy

Cuceta i Maiela   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D cestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

maiela  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ja nisam imala sreće, ali ti stvarno moraš skakati od sreće zajedno sa MM iako te razumijem da si ustrašena evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve ide kako treba


miniminia   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  super  za tvoje bebice i opet je počeo poskakivati ovaj pdf jeeeeeee nadam se da ćemo slijediti niz mi ostale   :Grin:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## LEA.st

I ja mislim da u Splitu ima puno više događanja, nego što izgleda...
Znam za curu koja uskoro treba rodit, a i jednu koja je nedavno rodila dvojke. Obe Cito. Imale su sreću sa starim zakonom, zadnji tren.
Ne znam točno njihove priče, iako smo pričale, ali isto je bio dug put do uspjeha.

----------


## Denny

> Denny, imale smo slične potpise pa prema tome....


Vidi stvarno, pa ti si "ona" cura šta je točno ko ja!  :D  :D 
Wow, dođe mi da se ponadam...   :Kiss:  SRETNO!!!

----------


## Denny

Evo, vratila stari potpis, pa možda mi se posreći, nikad ne znaš...   :Laughing:  
*miniminia* svaka čast na upornosti, i uživaj sa svojom dječicom!   :Kiss:   :D  I ja sam zahvalna svima iz Cita.   :Heart:  

Je li se meni čini, ili se ovdje toliko zahuktalo, kad počnu plusevi, malo će nam bit novo rodilište!

HVALA VAM SVIMA NA POZITIVNIM PRIČAMA. Vaši uspjesi nam daju nadu.  :Heart:

----------


## miniminia

Evo vam, cure puno trudničke prašine, ja trebam roditi svaki čas  :Smile:   :Smile:  pa nek moja roda krene prema vama!!

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

e pa nisam znala da si pred porod  opa    ...sretno  neka sve prođe u najboljem redu   :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Denny

Hej, nadam se da ćeš izgurat 2u1 do utorka, pa da mirno rodiš u novom rodilištu, pošto u ponedjeljak najavljuju veliku "seobu naroda" i sveopću ludnicu na dugo i široko.   :Laughing:  
Želim ti brz i lagan porod, i javi nam kako je u novom!   :Heart:

----------


## miniminia

fala vam na željama, i ja bih u komfor, ali mislim da neko želi ranije van, taman mi sad štuca u predjelu koljena -  koliko se spustio   :Smile:  

javim vam se, vi ste mi seke po trudu  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

> fala vam na željama, i ja bih u komfor, ali mislim da neko želi ranije van, taman mi sad štuca u predjelu koljena -  koliko se spustio   
> 
> javim vam se, vi ste mi seke po trudu




 :Kiss:   :Kiss:  neka sve  prođe u najboljem redu mislit ćemo na tebe, drži se   :Love: 


pozz svim mojim dragim curkama s ovog pdf-ića    :Kiss:  i   :Love:  za svih

----------


## goa

E pa, *Maiela*,  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D , guštaj u svakom trenutku, ne zove se zalud blaženo stanje!
*Cuceta*, također  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D , btw. i ja sam znatiželjna di je rađen ICSI pa kad stigneš, javi nam!
*Miniminia*, baš lipo od tebe na trudničkoj prašini, lipo što si nam ulila nadu, nek ti bude školski porod u novom rodilištu!
Meni jučer stigla m pa baš sebi govorim kako bi ovo trebala biti zadnja ove godine, dođe mi kao neka mantra   :Grin:

----------


## thegirl25

Heeej cure čitala sam vas, pratim pomalo šta se događa... i držim fige

Ja sam evo u 8 mj. trudnoće i pomalo jedva čekam da rodim... 

Svima vam šaljem puno puno   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## IRENA456

draga thegirl25 jako mi je drago da si se javila jer često promislim na tebe i pitam se šta ima novo
Ti si jedan svjetli primjer kako se ostaje trudna s 2-staničnim i odmrznutim embriom
a sad jeno pitanje
sječam se da je Kinki bila kod Matajića ali negdi mi ozvanja da si i ti bila a nisam sigurna
naime,otkrivena mi je bakterija koja se toliko proširila da je zahvatila bubreg,mjehur i več je počela trovat krv
ali ono šta je najzanimljivije pokazalo se da je endometrij upaljen i da je to razlog zašto mi se plod nemože zadržat???
Na terapiji sam več 6 dana i čini mi se da mi je malo bolje
ako imaš neku inf.od kinki molim te da je podjeliš s nama

----------


## Ti

počela trovat krv?!
irena dođe mi da vičem na tebe. Jesi bila u doktora,pa drugo misljenje, neke ljekove intravenozno, sta ja znam. To meni zvuči jako jako ozbiljno, molim te zovi i idi kod koga god znas od dr i rjesi to sto prije  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Evo samo da se na kratko javim dok mi opet nije zaštekao internet...  :/ 
Kod mene stanje nije baš sjajno, u petak sam bila na pregledu kod mog okulista, čisto da vidimo jeli sve ok prije IVF-a, i ispostavilo se da mi se jako povisio očni tlak, iznenada i bez simptoma. S njim imam problema odavno, ali smo ga uspješno držali pod kontrolom i nitko nije očekivao probleme. Eto, baš sad je odlučio skočiti nebu pod oblake i zakomplicirat mi život do maksimuma, jer je jako opasan za vid, i moraju ga sniziti po svaku cijenu. Prijedlog je hitna operacija lijevog oka.  :/ 
Malo je reć da me ovo šokiralo, sledila mi se krv u žilama na spomen operacije. Još mi je u živom sjećanju i ona operacija mioma od prije 8 miseci, kud sad i ovo... Pa onda opet oporavak... Uff...  :/ Kako bi moja *Blekonja* rekla *"POSTUPAK JOŠ NI BLIZU!"*  :/ 
Odbila sam da me itko u Splitu takne, tako da u četvrtak moram hitno u Vinogradsku. Trebali smo danas, ali u srijedu imam dogovor u Cita. (možda sebično, ali to ipak neću propustiti).   :Razz:  
Eto, čovjek snuje, Bog boguje... još ima nade da se sve okrene na dobro, i moj doktor u Zagrebu odgodi operaciju, ali još je veća šansa da ne bude tako.   :Crying or Very sad:  I šta je najgore, nije se to dogodilo ni zbog uzbuđenja, ni stresa, niti sam ikako ja kriva, to je jednostavno moja j... sreća.   :Rolling Eyes:  Ali šta je, tu je... Pitam se samo kad će doći kraj mojim "pripremama za postupak", posebno onima koje uključuju skalpele i oporavak od šest mjeseci...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pinky

denny moja draga   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
nadam se da ces sto prije i bezbolnije to srediti   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme denny   :Sad:   :Sad:  draga moja baš me je ovo   :Evil or Very Mad:  pa stvarno te se dohvatilo majku mu.....nadam se da neće trebati ta operacija  :/ držim ti fige za četvrtak, a i za sutra otiđi ti svakako u Cita kako je i dogvoreno pa vidi i s njima, ajme puno si  me rastužila, ali nećemo   :Crying or Very sad:  izdignit ćeš se ti iznad ovog svega znam ja to, a mi smo tu da ti pomognemo kako god treba

 :Kiss:   :Love:  mislim na tebe!!!

----------


## Blekonja

a ako bude i tribala ta operacija....prebrodit ćemo i to ZAJEDNO!!!

----------


## ketyy

Ajme Denny kako mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  , kao da ti i ovo sta prolazis nije dovoljno...znas sta tako sam pobisnila na zivot ovako nepravedan kad sam to procitala...molim te ako mozes,a znam da je tesko probaj se sta manje nervirat mozda vijesti  i ne budu iz Vinogradske tako lose,a ako i budu ako ti ista znaci bit cemo sve uz tebe  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

Drage moje, jako mi je žao šta čujem tako nepovoljne vijesti. Denny   :Love:    Irena  :Love:    Blekonja  :Shy kiss:  ~~~~~~~~ želim vam svima puno sreće i da napokon čujem dobre vijesti na ovom topiću~~~~  :Sing:  

U zadnje vrijeme sam puno manje na forumu, odmaram malo živce. Počirim kako bi vidila koju novu trudnicu, novu nadu,.. a ono živa katastrofa..  :Mad:

----------


## Denny

Naravno da znači, ne možeš ni zamislit koliko. Predivne ste.
 :Kiss:  
Već ste me jednom ovako tješile, i to je djelovalo na mene bolje od bilo koje terapije. Stranice sam ispisala o tome koliko mi znači vaša podrška, i danas sam se ponovo uvjerila u to, 
Hvala vam za sve, i onda i sada, i hvala šta mislite na mene, to mi puno znači. 
Idemo naprid ZAJEDNO, pa šta bude. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Bublice draga samo ti odmaraj koliko god treba.   :Heart:  
Bit će i ovdje ubrzo puno plusića, vidit ćeš, samo da krene...

----------


## Kadauna

Dobra je vijest, stvarno se otvorilo ST rodilište i već ima prvih bebica rođenih tamo. 

Odjel koji još neće proradit do ožujka je odjel za medicinsku oplodnju jer uređaji potrebni za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju ne mogu proći kroz vrata, upravo gledala na MaxTV-u na 24sata programu. Kažu da otvara do ožujka.

----------


## Kadauna

obavljat će oko 300 postupaka potpomognute oplodnje godišnje, tako su rekli.

----------


## Ti

Joj denny sta sad to cujem, nadam se da ce ti se poboljsat stanje s očima  :Kiss:  drzi se mačko  :Love:  
irena nadam se da je bolje  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
a cure moje drage kad ce sretne vijesti!

----------


## bublica3

UPRAVO na radiju Split pričaju o IVF postupcima u novom Splitskom rodilištu. Tandara je gost emisije. Sada će otvorit i telefone za pitanja... 
Cure zovite, pitajte!!! Ja na poslu, ne mogu!

----------


## issa11

tek sam sad vidila post,vjerovatno je već završila emisija,ako je netko slušao neka napiše šta je bilo,hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## LEA.st

E baš sam ljuta.... Svako jutro sam inventar uz radio, svira i dok gledam tv, a baš jutros upalila iza 10... Ne znam šta je bilo.

----------


## bublica3

Evo ovako, ja sam slušala. Bio embriolog Tandara i pričali su šta će sve radit u novoj bolnici. Rekao je da će moć raditi i najteže i najzahtjevnije postupke. ICSI, .. i kod teških muških faktora operacije,.. vađenje sjemena.
Rećeno je da se može doć svakim radnim danom uz uputnicu na dogovor. Da je postotak uspješnosti kod njih 30-32 %  
Ništa više važnoga nisam čula.

----------


## issa11

hvala na odgovoru   :Love:

----------


## marija5

Pozdrav cure.
Nova sam na forumu,iako vas pratim dosta dugo.
Imam pozitivno iskustvo iz kbc Split.
Vodi me dr. Šunj.
Iza mene je hsg,laparoskopija,
2xAIH rezultat neg. beta
1xIVF rezultat biokemijska trudnoća.
Issa nisi pokusni kunić,ima u kbc puno cura u postupcima.
 Pišite,ako vas štagod zanima.

----------


## Pinky

marija mozes li nam molim te reci kako je protekao prvi susret tj. kome si se javila, gdje, imaju li anesteziju ikakvu pri ivf...

----------


## crvenkapica77

dr.  Šunj   ??   zar ona ne radi  samo inseminacije?  aj neka jos bolje
pisi nam marija  sve  :Kiss:

----------


## issa11

marija5,dobrodošla :D 

ti si prva za koju znam da je bila na Ivf u kbc Splitu,super
trebam za koji dan počet sa injekcijama,ako mi možeš reć šta me dalje čeka,koliko je bolno,daju li kakav analgetik ili anesteziju
jesi li bila u postupku prije ili poslje novog zakona

tnx,  :Love:

----------


## goa

Pa bila je i naša Natica na IVF u splitskoj bolnici i pisala o svome iskustvu na par prethodnih stranica! Inače, dobrodošlica novim curama!  :Bye:  
*Deni*, srićo, ma ja virujem da nam nisi tolika pegula, jedno takvo pozitivno stvorenje zaslužuje i pozitivna iskustva u životu, znam da zvuči naivno, ali uistinu, bit će sve ok, ma mora  :Love:  !
Ubila sam ureaplasmu, znate šta to znači, uskoro se bockam..
Jesam li spremna? Jedan dio mene bi sve odgodio, a onaj drugi jedva čeka..

----------


## marija5

> marija5,dobrodošla :D 
> 
> ti si prva za koju znam da je bila na Ivf u kbc Splitu,super
> trebam za koji dan počet sa injekcijama,ako mi možeš reć šta me dalje čeka,koliko je bolno,daju li kakav analgetik ili anesteziju
> jesi li bila u postupku prije ili poslje novog zakona
> 
> tnx,


 
Pozdrav.
Prije punkcije sam dobila koktelčić.Zamantao me momentalno,punkcija nije bila bolna,nego bi na trenutke osjetila nelagodu.Nakon punkcije su me prebacili u sobu,odlezala 1 sat.
Transfer nakon 3 dana.Odlezala 40-ak min.
Za vrijeme punkcije i transfera cijela ekipa je bila dobro raspolozena,tako da je moje iskustvo pozitivno.
Za koji dan krecem u borbu sa novim zakonom tj. papirologijom za sljedeći postupak.
Vidim da si ti obavila tu misiju,pa molim te napiši kakva je procedura.
Unaprijed zahvaljujem.

----------


## issa11

marija5,hvala na odgovorima,pisala sam o proceduri na14 strani pogledaj tamo da se ne ponavljam

odustajem od procedure u kbc,prošli mjesec biolog nije radio,danas sam trebala počet s injekcijama međutim  dr.Šunj mi je rekla da nerade ništa dva mjeseca jer aparatura nestane u nove prostorije pa moraju rušit zidove :Laughing: 

jutros sam otišla kod dr.Poljaka na razgovor i odmah počinjem s postupkom,uglavnom pridružujem se ekipi sa Cita :Dancing Fever: 

moja ginekologica nije mi rekla da vratim gonal,dok mi je dr.Šunj rekla da moram vratit decapeptil i ovitrel koje sam dobila od bolnice,znate li gdje mogu nabavit decapeptil i ovitrel i koliko koštaju? :Undecided:

----------


## marija5

Ja sam decapeptil kupila u ljekarni Blatine (tel. 370-745).Komad je bio 57,00 kn. 
Planirala sam u postupak 3/10,znaci ništa od mojih planova.

----------


## issa11

> Ja sam decapeptil kupila u ljekarni Blatine (tel. 370-745).Komad je bio 57,00 kn. 
> Planirala sam u postupak 3/10,znaci ništa od mojih planova.


žao mi je,možda ima nade za tebe ipak je to 3 mjesec,meni je dosta odgađanja jer mi se to odražava na posao,odbila sam dva putovanja da nebi napravila NIŠTA,tnx na odgovoru :Shy kiss:

----------


## matto

Provjereno, decapeptil je najpovoljniji u ljekarni u Sinju, to je ljekarna od supruge doc. P mislim da je 46 kuna. Kako sam na poslu nemam br. od ljekarne možda zna neka od cura, u svakom slučaju poslat ću ti sutra, pa možeš poručiti 
i dobro došla u društvo Citašica

----------


## gargamelica

Sad si i mene obeshrabrila ja čekam i isto sam već trebala pocet s ljekovima .
DR Budimir mi je jučer rekao da još dva do tri tjedna ništa od icsi i da dođem 18.02 na dogovor .
Iskreno gori mi pod petama i mislim da ću i ja u čita ako me tad opet vrate.
Imam osjećaj da tu nisu samo vrata problem jer to se prosiri u jedan dan?????

----------


## Pinky

ma mislim stvarno, to se samo u splitu moze dogoditi, da trebaju siriti vrata laba da im oprema stane unutra, _SRAMOTA_ !
cini mi se da cemo se sve nacekati da dodjemo do icsija u kbcu.

molim vas opet, vas koje ste bile na razgovoru i pripremama za ivf u kbc-u da nam kazete:
- koga, gdje i kada nazvati za dogovor?
- kako ste odabrale u kojeg dr cete biti?
-koga preporucate? sunj ili budimir?
- molim vas da napisete broj telefona za kontakt.

hvala!

----------


## goa

*Issa*, najjeftiniji decapeptyli su upravo u Cita, 44 kn, možeš tamo pitati sestru da ti nabave iz te sinjske ljekarne,tako sam i ja, dobila protokol i uskoro ću naručiti. Blago ti se za gonale, skupi su, a uza sve to ne znam koliko će mi ih trebati.Za KBC  se uopće ne čudim, stalno su neka odgađanja, čak kad bih  i predložila mužu-oćemo se prebacit, počet će s ICSI, on bi odvratio-ko zna kad će to bit! Ja ne mogu više čekati, možda će u ožujku morati rušiti cijeli jedan kat kako je počelo :Laughing:

----------


## LEA.st

*Pinky,*
nemam broj telefona jer obično odem tamo kad mi nešto treba, bar do sada. Nazovi centralu, 556-111, oni te spoje sa gin. ambulantom i tamo se raspitaš kod sestre. Vidila sam i u novom rodilištu, stalno neko zove. Za dogovor znam da dr Šunj radi srijedom, za Budimira ne znam, a Gabrić je uvijek bio ponedjeljkom.
Nije gužva, ne treba se naručit, dosta doći oko 9.30 . Ne znam kako su se organizirali oko postupaka, tko šta radi... Ne mogu ti ništa preporučiti jer do sada nisam bila kod dr Šunj i Budimira.

----------


## gargamelica

Novi br centrale za rodiliste je 551 111.
Dr Budimir ti je cetvrtkom na ambulanti a dovoljno je doc s uputnicom i to ne prije 11h jer ćeš se bar kod njega nacekat dosta je temeljit pa se
žene zadrze  :Wink: .
Ja osobno nisam nikad bila kod Sunj i Gabrica pa neznam kakvi su .

----------


## matto

Cure,
jučer sam ostala dužna broj ljekarne u Sinju (za decapeptile i ostale bockalice) danas šaljem:

66 00 55

ugodan dan  :Coffee:

----------


## issa11

hvala za cijene decapepila,pitat ču sestru u srijedu kad budem išla na uzv.

kod dr.Šunj vam je najbolje otić srijedom kroz jutro,naravno sa uputnicom za spec.neznam radi li još u staroj ambulanti ili se preselila u novu zgradu

dr.nije loša ali nakon svih mojih peripetija,mrzim cijelu bolnicu iako mi pola familije u njoj radi ili je radilo,koji su me i nagovorili da krenem s postupkom u kbc

sad znam da ču privatno ić i umrit

----------


## Blekonja

a cure moje šta je ovo s našim forumom starim ja se jedva snalazim, ali evo samo da vam se javim vidim da se na veliko priča o kbc i ja ću uskoro sigurno uputnicu u ruku i u potragu za besplatnim postupcima, samo vidim da to ne ide baš kako je planirano (zašto  me to ne čudi!!!) punooo vas volim drage moje malo sam se "ohladil" od foruma par dana i sad samo samo na kratko došla poćirit jer su mi javile moje drage curke da je forum dobio novi izgled pa sam bila znatiželjna.....cmokić svima a posebno mojoj denny nadam se da je u ZG sve ok i očekujemo dobre vijesti

----------


## Blekonja

malena2 oprosti nisam ti odgvorila na pp sigurno ću ti stići napisati sutra, prekosutra -  nadam se da se ne ljutiš bila sam u gužvi ovih dana pa nisam stigla!!  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

*A tu ste!!!*  Tražim vas već dva dana... A eto, nije žvaka za seljaka... 
A nestao je i moj post koji sam vam poslala prekjučer!   
I što vam se čini od našeg novog foruma? Meni je nekako "leden", fali mi roza... A i ovih 5 smajlića mi je premalo za ove moje romane... Ali dobro, novo je novo.  :Grin: 

Ja sam u srijedu bila na dogovoru za IVF, *konačno sam i to doživila!*  :Very Happy: 
Nije bilo gužve, sve me več čekalo spremno na stolu, a i ja sam istresla sve svoje papire i pitanja. Šest mjeseci ovo planiram, skupilo se toga.  :Grin:  Imala sam osjeećaj kao da radimo kuću, a ne bebu. 
Dr. P. je bio dobre volje i sve mi strpljivo objasnio. Krečemo čim obavim pretrage. 
Bio je prilično optimističan što se tiće mene i tog mog postupka, a ja sam se još jednom uvjerila da sam u dobrim rukama, i više od toga mi ne treba. Bit će šta bude, samo nek konačno *BUDE!*  
Ono što me najviše iznenadilo je neopisivi *MIR* koji osjećam od kad sam otišla od tamo. Kao da je sve u meni utihnulo, stišalo se. Ne razmišljam o uspjehu ni neuspjehu, nema euforije ni sreće, nema uzbuđenja... samo nevjerojatna smirenost u duši koju nisam osjetila već godinama. 

A onda smo jučer otišli u Zagreb na kontrolu radi očnog tlaka. Nekako sam vjerovala da će nakon ovoga i to biti u redu... međutim nije. Tlak je bio duplo viši od normalnog, doktor je zaključio da više nema kapljica koje mi nogu pomoći i predložio hitnu operaciju lijevog oka, i to već 1.3., a postupak ću morati odgoditi dok ne dođem sebi... mjesec, dva, tri... opet... na žalost...   :Crying or Very sad:  Doktor Kaže da će operacija biti poprilično komplicirana, i da je ne bi radio da ima ikakvih drugih opcija,  "A i ne bi vam preporučio ulazak u trudnoću sa ovolikim tlakom..." Naravno da sam se uhvatila za glavu od muke, nije mi bilo lako ovo čuti, pogotovo ne sada... Ali na spomen "ulazak u trudnoću" sam shvatila koliko bi s ovim pomogla svojoj budućoj bebi - ne bi bilo nepotrebnih ljekova, rizika za plod i brige... I opet se vratio onaj mir. Čak sam na kraju izašla i zadovoljna iz bolnice. 
Jako vjerujem i ovom doktoru, i znam da će dati sve od sebe da mi spasi vid. Sve je ovo samo još jedna stepenica na putu do moje bebe.  :Heart:  Strme neke skale, nema šta, ali doć ću ja do vrha, ovako ili onako!

----------


## Blekonja

denny draga žao mi je što moraš prolazit kroz još jednu operaciju, ali nema veze nadamo se da je to zadnje i da ćeš onda konačno krenuti s IVF-om i da se zajedno veselimo našim uspjesima....držim ti veeeelike fige za 1.3. cmooookk jer ne znam kako se stavljaju ovi smajlići sada  :Sad:

----------


## Blekonja

a sad znam na brzi odgovor ih ne mogu dobit

----------


## goa

Ej, *Deny*, :Bye: , zdravlje na prvom mjestu, znam kako je grozan osjećaj kad ti odgode postupak, ali poslije je sve lakše! I za osjećaj nakon razgovora s dr. P. te razumijem, ulijeva sigurnost! Samo polako i odmori se prije svega!¨
*Issa*, ako sam dobro shvatila, ti si već krenula s decapeptylima. Mali ispravak oko cijena- dakle, decapeptyli 46 kn, a Ovitrelle 239 kn. Jeftinije od ljekarne Blatine koja slovi za najjeftinijuu Splitu. Sretno!

----------


## IRENA456

Draga Denny,da,strme su te tvoje skale ali ja vjerujem da ćeš stić do vrha
možda malo sporije od drugih ali USPJET ČEŠ
svim curama šaljem veliki pozdrav

----------


## goa

*Irena*, vidim da se još mučiš s micoplasmom, baš mi žao. Pretpostavljam da si u međuvremenu došla do Kinki i informacija o Mataiću, ali ako slučajno nisi, Kinki ti je aktivna na _forumu.hr o medicinskoj oplodnji_, nedavno je pisala o postupku u Vinogradskoj, pa eto, tamo možeš doći do nje..

----------


## bublica3

*Draga Denny*, želim ti *puno sreće* za operaciju ~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:   a onda u nove pobjede po bebicu  :Wink:   :Heart: 

Bit će, samo se treba naoružat s puno strpljenja! ~~~  :Love: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

denny, potpisujem irenu i svima vama saljem gomilu
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Denny

*Cure*  :Kiss:  
Iskreno, malo me strah, i malo sam ljuta, ali šta je, tu je. Onaj gore očito ima svoje planove, a ja kakva sam, uvik sve gledam pozitivno, pa sam zaključila da me možda "tlači" s razlogom, i da je bolje da se to otkrilo sada, nego u trudnoći... i da je to garant neki predznak da mi je uskoro namijenio i trudnoću...   :Grin:   hahaha... sad kad me nasanjka ko i s miomom!
Ali zašto sam pobogu ovako mirna? Otkad sam bila u Cita, ništa više ne dopire do mene. Svi se uzvrtili šta će i kako će, a ja u svom svijetu, ne uzbuđujem se niti malo, kao da se ovo ne događa meni... Samo nek me svi puste na miru, jedino što trebam ste vi i MM... I sve će bit u redu.
Sad mi je tek jasno zašto neke cure kažu da su zatrudnjele nakon X godina neplodnosti, upravo dok su čekale IVF. Stvarno nevjerojatan osjećaj, nadam se da će mi pomoći da lakše prebrodim sve što me čeka.

*goa* drago mi je da si se bar ti rješila beštija. Nadam se da će i *Ireni* uskoro bit bolje.
*Issa11* žao mi je šta ti je tako ispalo, ali mislim da nećeš požalit ni jedne lipe. Joj tvoje me ime tako potsjeća na Vis, da mi je sad otić dole koji dan, spasila bi se. 

Di je to ovitrelle 239 kn? U Sinju?

----------


## issa11

draga Denny,
tvoje stanje ja zovem NEMOĆ,a istovremeno i OBRAMBENI MEHANIZAM,
svih ovih 8 god.neplodnosti nisam plakala,nego nakon par dana ljutnje upala u to stanje i sve ovo dobro podnosim,
drži se,svanit će i tebi
Vis je prekrasan,nisam od tamo ali njegovo ime Issa ostalo mi je zvučat u ušima,nije mi to pravo ime nažalost

----------


## goa

*Denny*, točno, to je cijena Ovitrella u sinjskoj ljekarni.

----------


## bublica3

Denny i meni fali roza boja!  Cure ja ne uspjevam poslat pp. A vi?

----------


## goa

Ista stvar! Poslala sam Blekonji još popodne, ali ničeg u outboxu, treba prijavit administratoru, već je bilo dosta pitanja oko ove nove verzije foruma!

----------


## Blekonja

goa stigla mi je pp taman ću ti probati poslati odgovor na pp

----------


## Blekonja

evo izgleda da sam ti poslala!!!

----------


## Natica

Denny, znam taj osjecaj kad ti se cini da nikad do cilja.... Budi strpljiva. Bas mi je drago cuti da osjecas neki mir u sebi. To ti je najbolji dokaz da si na pravom putu. Mozda stvarno moras prvo srediti taj problem s vidom, da u trudnoci ne bi imala problema.
Ja imam problema s kukovima (od rodjenja) i takodjer odgadjam rjesavanje tog problema dok nakopon ne dodjem do bebe. Nisam mislila da ce se to ovako oduzit... Na srecu, jos mogu pomiriti te dvije stvari, ali je svaki pregled i postupak muka i meni i doktorima.
I mene je Issa odmah asocirala na Vis i bas sam htjela pitati ima li kakve veze s Visom. Ja imam.
Pozdrav svim curama. Kad nisam u postupku, pokusam se malo odmaknut od svega toga (odmorit mozak), ali vas ipak redovito pratim.

----------


## nevena

Denny evo samo da ti posaljem malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da operacija dobro prodje, da se brzo oporavis i da prvi postupak bude bingo. a i sad je kod vas sve ok pa mozda se dogodi i cudo. ona se obicno dogadjaju kad nadjemo neki mir u sebi

----------


## ketyy

DENNY draga drzi se samo da sve to prode dobro i bit ces nam ti u postupku neces se ni okrenit,sjeti se mene kako sam kukala prije godinu dana prije onih terapija,mislila sam da vrijeme nece nikad proc...a sutra startam sa prvom tabletom,postupak u treci mjesec...cuvaj se,uz tebe sam

----------


## Blekonja

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ketyy superrrrr počelo je počelo jedva čekam da objaviš svoju betu  :Klap: 

pozz svim mojim curkama samo sam u prolazu

----------


## ketyy

Blekonja veliki  :Kiss:  i svim curama puno uspjeha

----------


## rozalija

Cure ljekove po toj cijeni u ljekarni u Sinju možete kupovati samo ako ste pacijenti CITO klinike i ukoliko kod njih uzmete kompletne sve ljekove onda dobijete po manjim cijenama.

----------


## rozalija

Danny puno pusica ti šaljem. drži se draga brzo ćeš ti nama imati bebača u rukama.
Pinky, matto, goa, irena, ketty, issa, i ostale cure puno pusica za Vas i punoooooooooooooooo sreće vam želim u nadolazećim postupcima.

----------


## Denny

Curke moje, hvala vam puno!  :Heart: 
Joj kako ću se naskakati za svaku od vas!  :Very Happy: 
*Issa, goa*, puno sreće vam želim u Cita! Eto mene za vama uskoro, sigurna sam! 
A posebno veliki pozdrav i poljubac mojim budućim Mariborskim trudnicama, *ketyy i rozaliji!*
Cure tako mi je drago što ste konačno krenile!
*ketyy* često te se sjetim, stvarno mi možeš bit uzor. Prošla si puno toga i mislili smo da ovaj dan nikad neće doći, a eto, ipak je došao. Uskoro će, daj Bože, i onaj drugi, da nam objaviš trudnoću, a jednom će valjda doći i moj, i od svih nas.
Cure držite se i sretno od srca svima.

----------


## issa11

hi,cure
evo bila danas na folikulometrije,1 fol.na desnom i tri na lijevom,dr.P kaže da su mi jajnici kao da mi je 37,a ne 34 :Grin: 
nisam presretna ali šta se može
nego u svoj onoj brzini(poznatoj za dr.P) rekao mi je da izvadim,e sad neznam jeli estradiol ili estrogen u petak ujutro,please ako je neka od vas to vadila dok je bila na folikulometriji neka mi odgonetne misterij :Klap: 

evo točan cijenik ako kome treba:

gonal f-190,19 kn

menopur-135,77 kn

decapeptyl-46,10 kn

ovitrelle-239,6 kn

cetrotide-438,57 kn

utrogestan vag-42,65 kn

estraderm flasteri-121,62 kn

folacin tbl-19,02 kn

femara 2,5 mg.30 tableta-400 kn

----------


## Ti

pozdrav Issa,
odakle ti ovaj cjenik ljekova?! za ove ostale ne znam ali ovitrelle je u cita 300 isto i u ljekarni na Blatinama..

----------


## issa11

> pozdrav Issa,
> odakle ti ovaj cjenik ljekova?! za ove ostale ne znam ali ovitrelle je u cita 300 isto i u ljekarni na Blatinama..


jutros mi isprintao dr.Poljak,jer moram kupit decapeptyl i ovitrel da vratim u kbc.

----------


## Denny

Ovo su cijene za njihove pacijente koji idu na IVF - znači ako kupuješ samo štopericu, onda je 300 kn, ali ako sve ljekove za IVF kupuješ kod njih, onda vrijede ove cijene i hvala im na tome.
*Issa* hvala za cjenik, meni je izdiktirao neke stvari ali ja sam zapamtila samo gonal.    :Grin:  Valjda me print verzija tek čeka. 
I samo jedan ispravak, 10 tableta Femare košta 400 kn, a ne 30 tableta.

----------


## Denny

I ne brini šta ti je rekao za jajnike, svi smo to nažalost prošli... Dosta nas je bilo "srednja žalost", "katastrofa" i "ulinjenih" ali bebice se i dalje "hvataju"...
Zato ne brini i nemoj se nervirat, tek je počelo. četiri je ipak lipi broj i držim fige da budu lipe js.
Za estradiol će se netko valjda javiti.

----------


## vesnare

Cure molim pomoć,
bila sam danas na dogovoru u CITO i sad naravno trebam pomoć:
- koliko se čekaju krvne pretrage za HIV 1 i HIV 2 i markeri hepatitis B i C? Eh, da i dr. P mi nije zaokružio ove pretrage za MM, a znam da smo ih za prvi postupak vadili i za njega pa sad ne znam da me to ne zakoči.
- kako po drugo mišljenje na VV i može li mi to netko drugi pokupiti?
- moram li one potvrde o savjetovanju donijeti za one koje mi je dr. napisao i čeka li se i naručuje na te razgovore?
- nisam iz ST pa ne znam mogu li to sve srediti u jednom danu.

Znate kako je kad bi htjeli odmah slijedeći ciklus sve stići, a MM nema cijeli idući tjedan. Naime na seminaru je u ZG, a za ne falit neće stići na VV jer mu je seminar od 08 do 16 i ne moće pobjeći?!
Bi li mogla možda ove nalaze kopirati iz kartona na VV?

*Trebam li zvati za drugo mišljenje na VV dr. L. i pojaviti se tamo osobno?*

Sigurno ću se još nečega sjetiti, ali to kasnije.

----------


## Denny

Ja ti samo mogu pomoć u ovom dijelu za muža - ono što ti nije potcrtao, neće ti ni tražiti. Npr. meni za muža ne treba apsolutno ništa (on dosta nalaza ima od prije), a spermiogram će se ocijeniti u toku postupka.
Što se tiće savjetovanja, ja sam dobila adresu i tel., pretpostavljam da si i ti, pa možeš nazvati i provjeriti. Ako nemaš, poslat ću ti. Mislim da se to da rješit u pola ure - dvi glupe male potvrde... grrr.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vesnare

Opet ja, kad se nisam sjetila pitati što u stvari znači mišljenje o potrebi medicinski potpomognute oplodnje od specijalista ginekologije iz druge ustanove - može li to biti moja stara povijest bolesti ili nešto novo sa nekim posebnim tekstom?

----------


## vesnare

Hvala Denny :Love: 
Dobila sam brojeve telefona i hvala na pomoći. Isto je i meni rekao za MM, ali mozak radi sto na sat i sad imam sto pitanja koja nisam imala kad sam bila tamo...

Jedna draga cura će mi pomoći oko pribavljanja starih nalaza za markere one i HIV iz kartona sa VV ako će proći kopija, a ne stignem riješiti nove :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

aids i hep je i mm trebao vaditi. vadili smo na uputnicu, ne sjecam se da li su bile firule ili krizine. cekali smo nalaze oko 10ak dana

 drugo misljenje sa vv ti mozda moze doktor faksirati, cuj se s njim na telefon i objasni mu situaciju.

 potvrde za savjetovanje - dr.p ce ti dati gdje i kako ces ih nabaviti. budes gotova jako brzo, ja sam u jedno popodne (par sati) odradila obje (to su bile ove privatne, mozda ti cure koje su na kbcu mogu objasniti kako i gdje srediti ove besplatne)

----------


## issa11

> I samo jedan ispravak, 10 tableta Femare košta 400 kn, a ne 30 tableta.


opet jedna od mojih grešaka,ali u stupcu gdje je ime lijeka piše 30,a tamo gdje je cijena piše 10 :Laughing: 

vesnare,hep. i hiv(obavezno ti i mm) sam vadila na križinama(transfuzija)nalazi su bili za 7 dana,psihijatra i pravnika na firulama,pravna služba ti je blizu mrtvačnice(pitaj nekog),rade utorak i četvrtak od 12 do 13,nema gužve,za psihijatra ti nemogu pomoć tu me nevista koja radi kao sestra na psihijatriji dovukla kod nekog,neznam ni kako se zove,sretno

----------


## vesnare

Cura hvala na odgovoru :Zaljubljen:

----------


## goa

Ja ću sad lagano ispalit, meni na popisu nije podcrtan HIV, samo markeri hepatitisa, i šta sad ako je dr. P u svojoj priši zaboravio, a ja trebam krenuti s decapeptylima za koji dan, nalaz nema šanse da bude gotov dotad..  :Mad: 
*Issa,* sritno, ne zamaraj se sitnicama, dr. P. nije uvik baš taktičan u izjavama, ali je izravan, a to cijenim,i naravno, veliki stručnjak, zahvalna sam mu do neba na njegovoj izravnosti inače bih još čekala da se dogodi prirodno čudo..

----------


## Denny

Ma ne brini ženo draga, ne treba ni meni HIV!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Samo naprid, ne zamatraj se ničim i SRETNO bockanje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rose

pozdrav svima.... vjerovatno nisam na pravom mjestu na forumu za ovo pitanje ali sam se tek priključila pa se još ne snalazim baš...
zanima me da li je neko od vaših muževa radio biopsiju testisa kod dr.dadića u splitu?ima li uspjeha?već smo radili punkciju ali nisu ništa našli tako da nam je ovo zadnja opcija..
inače ja 27god,sve ok,muž 30 azoospermija,na CITU radili punkciju... hvala unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## issa11

Denny,goa-meni je za kbc tražilo hiv,Poljak je uzeo te papire,nazovite i provjerite za svaki slučaj

rose-nemogu di pomoć,nadam se da če ti netko znat odgovorit

----------


## bublica3

Hi cure, idem sutra na dogovor za postupak s Dr.P u Cito  :Grin:  Planiram u 3 mjesec; proljeće je moje godišnje doba  :Gumi-gumi:  :Joggler:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Denny

*Jupiiii bublice!!!* Baš mi je drago zbog tebe, viruj mi, to će bit bingo!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*rose*, dobro došla! Na dobrom si mjestu, nadam se da će neka od cura znat odgovor.
Meni ne treba HIV, provjereno.

----------


## Pinky

ne treba hiv, samo aids i hepatitis.
svima puuuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ketyy

*bublice* puno srece ti zelim :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

Bubilice možda se onda i vidimo. :Wink: 
Zvala sam VV i idem 18.02. po drugo mišljenje pa možda i iskopiram ove nalaze i molim Boga onda da mi ih prizma :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

Drage moje hvala vam na dobrim željama!   :Grin: 

*Ketyy* vidim da si startala s Mb, želim ti puno sreće!!! 
Ja imam dobar feeling za Cita ovo proljeće, mislim kraj 3 mjeseca da će mi past ~~~~~~ a ako mi ne uspije kod mog ooomiljenog doktora P  :Zaljubljen:  onda imam MB u 6 mjesec kao plan B  :Cool: 
*Cure želim vam svima, starima i novima puno sreće i velikih Beta ~~~~~~~~* :Klap:

----------


## LEA.st

Besplatno savjetovanje u KBC je samo za one koji će kod njih u postupak. Ostali trebaju platiti, ako to uopće i rade.

----------


## Denny

*Bublice*, baš sam ti to htjela napisati, da imam neki feeling da će ti postupak u Cita donijeti sreću.  :Zaljubljen:  Želim ti puno, puno sreće. Stiže proljeće, sve je moguće.  :Very Happy: 
Cure, pa ovdje se zbilja zahuktalo! Pola cura je u postupku, a onih drugih pola se priprema za postupak.  :Very Happy: 
Obožavam ovo slatko proljetno išćekivanje i navijanje, budimo se, polako ali sigurno! Nadam se da ćemo uskoro početi puniti listu trudnica!
Svima vam držim VEEELIKE fige, neka bude plusića na tone, i jedva ćekam dan da vam se pridružim. A brzo će i to doći, jako brzo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## goa

> ne treba hiv, samo aids i hepatitis.


Ma čekaj, jesam ja totalno zbunjena ili HIV=AIDS?!
*Bublice,* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! Šta reći osim sretno i nek ovaj bude dobitni!
*Denny,*skroz si u pravu, krenulo je, pa moramo iskoristiti ovaj prirodni ciklus pupanja koji nam uskoro stiže  :Grin: ! A ti prvo sredi taj tlak da se možeš poslije satima nesmetano diviti svojoj bebuški u naručju!

----------


## Pinky

lol ubijte me, ako ja ista kuzim od tih kratica zadnja 2 dana, glava me rastura ko nikada
dakle, da ne koristim kratice - radi se test za sidu i hepatitise, to je jedno (isto) vadjenje krvi.
kad sam gore napisala da hiv ne treba, mislila sam na sasvim stotu stvar...(bolje da ne znate lol)
nije mi samo jasno kako to pacijentice dr.s moraju vaditi, a dr. p ne moraju??

----------


## medena8

> pozdrav svima.... vjerovatno nisam na pravom mjestu na forumu za ovo pitanje ali sam se tek priključila pa se još ne snalazim baš...
> zanima me da li je neko od vaših muževa radio biopsiju testisa kod dr.dadića u splitu?ima li uspjeha?već smo radili punkciju ali nisu ništa našli tako da nam je ovo zadnja opcija..
> inače ja 27god,sve ok,muž 30 azoospermija,na CITU radili punkciju... hvala unaprijed na odgovorima


Draga Rose, dobro nam došla i još prije otišla sa ovog dijela foruma!  :Love: 
Naime, mi iz azoomore smo ti uglavnom na "azoostatistici" pa isčitaj malo te stranice, a što se tiče biopsije, ja sam upravo u potrazi za točnim informacijama na tu temu, a u okviru kbc-a pa ti javim čim nešto saznam, nadam se već idući tjedan. (Btw, htjela sam ti poslat priv. poruku, ali si valjda tu opciju isključila) Za Dr. Dadića sam čula,ali ne znam, nažalost, nikoga kome je on to radio...  :Sad: 
Što se tiče uspjeha, on nažalost ne ovisi samo o liječniku koji bi to eventualno obavio, ali je svakako potrebno veliko iskustvo, a ako je istina sve što nam pričaju o novom rodilištu, tamo će se zasigurno postupak izvoditi i možemo se samo nadati da će angažirati urologa sa potrebnim iskustvom... :Klap:

----------


## Denny

> nije mi samo jasno kako to pacijentice dr.s moraju vaditi, a dr. p ne moraju??


 Pa dr. Š. je oduvik nekako tražio više.

----------


## rose

Medena,hvala ti puno na odgovoru,javi čim saznaš nešto novo...
što se tiče priv.poruke tek sam se uključila na forum pa se još ne snalazim,neznam di je šta,pogledat ću...
mi ćemo krajem 2-mjeseca na razgovor sa dr.dadićem pa ti javim kako je prošlo,biopsija bi trebala biti kroz 3-mjesec

----------


## bublica3

...morala sam odgodit dogovor za danas (poslovne obaveze). Ali idući tjedan sam tamo  :Yes: 

cure  :Love:

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro, 

cure svima sretno u novim postupcima.... 

poslala sam Pinky pp ali ne znam je li uredu, malo se teže snalazim s novim forumom a malo me i glava boli

----------


## Pinky

dobila sam ga  :Smile:

----------


## issa11

cure pomoć,

danas mi je 8dc,4 folikula od 16- 18mm,endrometrij 9mm,večeras ovtrelle i u nedjelju ujutro punkcija

dr.Poljak mi nije spominjao da moram doć punog mjehura ili na tašte,šta vi mislite smijem li barem kavu popit :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

za punkciju ti stomak ne mora biti pun.
ali buduci da ja imam pamcenje ko zlatna ribica, neka jos netko napise.
sretno!!!!

----------


## vesnare

Issa11 , nemam iskustvo na CITO, ali što se tiče VV, dolazi se na tašte, prazan mjehur. Mislim da je bolje da ništa ne jedeš i ne piješ, jer meni je primjerice znalo biti muka nakon punkcije, jer poslije imaš zabranu jesti sat do dva.
Na VV nisu dali ni piti vode...

----------


## Ordep

draga meni ito nisu u citu ništa rekli kad sam išla na punkciju, doduše nisam ništa jela ni pila, punkcija je bila zakazana za 7.30 , a i tako me stomak bolio (32 jajne stanice ) da sam misla umriti pa mi nije bilo do ničega, popiškiš se prije i kući se malo obrij , napraviš kratku frizuru, inače će te tamo malo srediti i to je to.mene su ti uspavali tako da sam nakon punkcije odspavala još 2 sata tamo na krevetu i baš mi je bilo lipo spavati.da sve prođe super~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima :Bye:  :Love:

----------


## issa11

hvala vesnare i Ordep

Ordep- da 32 :Laughing: ,blago ti se,ja za moje 4 valjda neću dobit kompletnu anesteziju

dr.P.je rekao da se izbrijem oko ulaza,a gore budem napravila kratku frizuricu,već se vidim crvenu,upaljenu i sa svrabom kao da imam picajzle :Grin:

----------


## Denny

E pa to se meni dogodilo na prvoj imseminaciji.  :Laughing:  Ispalo je da imam jako osjetljivu kožu i dobila sam toliki osip da mi je bilo totalno neugodno opće skinit se.  :Embarassed:  Još dr. uperio one reflektore u mjesto radnje, tila sam propast u zemlju od srama. Sreća, nije ništa rekao, valjda nisam jedina...  :Embarassed: 
Od tada se obavezno mažem Sudokremom i izgleda da pomaže. Ako tko ima kakav bolji lijek recite. Malo je off topic, ali ovo meni uglavnom predstavlja veći problem od samih postupaka.  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Denny

I da *Ordep*, 32 stanice?  :Shock:   :Shock: 
Pa ti si zbilja super-žena!  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:

----------


## Ordep

denny ne bi se baš hvalila s tim, misla sam da se neću izvući, nisam mogla ni hodati, a stomak mi je bio kao da sam trudna u 6mj.sva se najžim kad se sjetim toga, kaže mi muž da  je punkcija trajala oko pola sata, al sam se baš naspavala.22 stanice su se oplodile, i ostalo nam je smrznutih za još dva puta , tako da se nadam da bi možda maleni mogao dobiti bracu ili seku za godinu, dvije :Smile: 
ja inače burno reagiram na gonale... a ne valja ni ovo, a ne valja ni malo , treba nač sredinu, a ko će to?
issa ma bitna je i jedna super stanica  :Saint:  :Love:

----------


## mere

Pozdrav svima !!
Nova sam zanima me jeli itko radio trombofiliju na patalogiji i može li mi objasniti o čemu se radi. Ukratko prije 4g. izgubila sam bebu u 28 tjednu -posteljica stala rasti-infrakt posteljice i od tada ništa .Tako sam prije par dana dosla do dr.Šunj koja me šalje na obradu trombofilije,nalaze CB da izvadim i prijem u bolnicu kad dobijem sve te nalaze na pregled jajnika ,jajovoda.... s tim da pijem predhob+dno sumamed i vaginalete 3 dana .Eto ako itko ima ovakvog iskustva bila bi mu zahvalna na svim informacijama

----------


## Ti

Pozdrav cure, ja malo brzam ali vec sada razmisljam o IVF-u. Kako se lječim za sada samo u Cita, od koga da trazim drugo misljenje?!???
A sto se tiće intimne frizure he he, meni to prija sredi s voskom i bude super, žilet mi je isto kao i tebi denny  ajmeeee
ps ja plavuša ne mogu nači smajliče
puse

----------


## Blekonja

> za punkciju ti stomak ne mora biti pun.
> ali buduci da ja imam pamcenje ko zlatna ribica, neka jos netko napise.
> sretno!!!!



točno pinky i sretno issa11 ~~~~~ za tebe


pozzzz svima

----------


## Blekonja

bublica ~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći tjedan


evo nakon skoro tjedan dana samo sam vas došla ćirnuti i zaželjeti sve najbolje svim curama koje kreću u postupke uskoro ili su već u postupku nekako sam malo štufa forum (ali ne i vas, to nikako  :Grin:  :Grin: ) nego mi malo baš paše koji dan odmora, nadam se da ćemo se družiti sljedeći tjedan više 

ketyy sretno u Mariboru 

 :Love:  vas sve

----------


## goa

*Mere,* nažalost, ne mogu ti pomoći, možda netko drugi ili na nekom drugom podforumu,sretno!
*Issa11,*pa onda možemo početi poskakivati za tvoje jajne staničice na Odbrojavanju, evo, ovdje ću prošvercati jednog hopa-cupića  :Very Happy: , valjda ga moderatorica neće snimit  :Wink: !
Iskreno, četiri je lipa brojka, važna im je kvaliteta, osobno ne bi volila da ih bude previše, pogotovo sad u razdoblju novog šugavog zakona, di s njima, čisti gubitak..Zato neka budu prave i ugodna ti punkcija!

----------


## ketyy

Hvala _Blekonja_,pocela sam sa tabletama od 15-tog pocinjem sa bockanjem ajme meni je li tako da to ne boli :Laughing: ajde utjesi me...jos ne virujem da je sve to pocelo kao da se ne dogada meni

Denny draga samo da te pozdravim  :Love: 

Blekonja,Bublica drzite se i naravno svima puno srece i veliki pozz :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

ma ketyy draga vidit ćeš da i to bockanje (barem je meni ovo prvo) ima svoje draži nekako se osjećaš super jer radiš nešto konkretno na putu prema svojoj bebici i kad te inekcija malo i zapekne stisneš zube i nastavljaš, ja ovaj put nisam nikakvih problema imala ni fiizičkih ni psihičkih (kuc-kuc-kuc) tako da je i u tom smislu sve prošlo super....držim ti fige ti si super hrabra i da DOGAĐA SE TEBI  :Love:  :Yes: 


pozz svima od  :Heart:

----------


## issa11

sorry ako vas gnjavim,ali ovo mi je prvi postupak pa sam puna pitanja

nazovu li vas iz Cita nakon punkcije da vam kažu kako se razvijaju oplođene js i kad?
čemu služi ona jedna tableta,piroxicamum,koju trebam popit dan prije transfera?
primjetila sam da mnoge cure piju normabel poslije transfera,danas idem kod svoje dr.opće pr.pa neznam dali da je pitam za recept,hoće li mi normabel trebati?
 :Confused:

----------


## ia30

> sorry ako vas gnjavim,ali ovo mi je prvi postupak pa sam puna pitanja
> 
> nazovu li vas iz Cita nakon punkcije da vam kažu kako se razvijaju oplođene js i kad?
> čemu služi ona jedna tableta,piroxicamum,koju trebam popit dan prije transfera?
> primjetila sam da mnoge cure piju normabel poslije transfera,danas idem kod svoje dr.opće pr.pa neznam dali da je pitam za recept,hoće li mi normabel trebati?


ovako:
1.nakon punkcije biolog svakako zove,ja bih se znala čuti i dva-tri puta do et!
Ako slučajno ne zovu(a to je rijetkost) e onda zovem ja njih i dogovaramo dalju proceduru!
Uglavnom poslušam što oni savjetuju!

2. Tu tableticu nisam pila čini mi se-pa o njoj ne znam
3. Normabel savjetujem svakako!U počecima sam ga koristila s oprezom ali sad se redovito družimo jer se puno bolje i opuštenije osjećam,ne grčim se a to je jako bitno nakon et.
Moj savjet-svakako normabel!

----------


## Pinky

zovu te dan nakon punkcije, ne prije
tableticu sam i ja popila, stvarno se ne mogu sjetiti sada cemu sluzi, ali objasnili su mi i zvucalo je logicno lol (pitaj ih)
poslije transfera normabel? nisam primjetila da se to prakticira.
poslije transfera se smatram majkom i ne zelim nikakve tablete.
ne trebaju ti. ipak si tih 14 dana, dok se ne dokaze suprotno, trudna

----------


## Pinky

p.s. evo sad sam procitala post iznad moga i vidim da neke cure piju normabel. ne kuzim zasto, nikada nisam imala grceve nakon transfera.
moj savjet je - nemoj piti nikakve bespotrebne tablete, pogotovo nakon sto ti vrate embrijice.

----------


## gugi32

Cure samo da vam kratko  :Bye:  i pozelim puno srece u svim sljedecim akcijama i visoke bete!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

puuuunooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mojim dragim curkama i pozz svima

----------


## Denny

Joj *gugi*, još malo i ti mama!!! Želim ti brz i lagan porod!  :Zaljubljen:   :Heart: 
*Blekonja*, ukrala sam ti potpis!  :Grin: 
Cure, veliki poljubac svima.  :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

:Love: ma ukradi ti meni draga i prvi postupak i još da ti bude uspješniji od mog i nitko sritniji od mene!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## LEA.st

Zna li netko kreće li se sa postupcima u KBC?
 Čini mi se da je neko zatišje, niko se ne javlja...

----------


## Nene2

Mene posebno zanima jesu li dobili mikromanipulator i kad kreću sa ICSI? Ima li netko informaciju?

----------


## medena8

> Zna li netko kreće li se sa postupcima u KBC?
> Čini mi se da je neko zatišje, niko se ne javlja...


Evo ja sam u utorak bila na razgovoru kod dr. Tandare, taj dan je taman krenulo opremanje odjela MPO-e (jer su tehničke nepravilnosti objekta u tom dijelu rješene) i on smatra da bi u ožujku trebali startat sa svim postupcima, tj. da bi odjel tad i službeno proradio!!! Nadam se da će tako i bit...
Pozdrav i veliko SRETNO svim curama!!!

----------


## medena8

> Mene posebno zanima jesu li dobili mikromanipulator i kad kreću sa ICSI? Ima li netko informaciju?


Kako sam i napisala u prethodnom postu, krenuli bi sa *SVIM* postupcima, tako da je valjda i to riješeno, a kako je vidljivo iz mog potpisa nama je potreban ICSI. U postupak krećemo u travnju, tako da nema sumnje...  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

meni jedino nije jasno za kojeg boga jokina na kbcu ljudi pricaju sa *BIOLOGOM*????
to mi strasno smrdi na cinjenicu da ginekolozi veze nemaju sa mpo, da je tandara jedini koji o tome nesto zna, a to je sramota i ne ulijeva nikakvu nadu.
pa pobogu, u cita romca nitko ni ne vidi, on svoju caroliju obavlja u labu, jos najbolje da on odredjuje protokole...
a po ovome napisanom ispada da tandara i protokole odredjuje.
ispravite me ako grijesim, molim vas...

----------


## IRENA456

Pinky,bojim se da si u pravu
neznam zašto ali nemam povjerenja u Firule
cure oprostite ako sam vas obeshrabrila i želim da se šta prije javi nova trudnica

----------


## medena8

Cure, ja se ispričavam ako sam nekoga uzrujala, nije mi bila namjera... Osobno imam svoje razloge zašto sam išla Dr. Tandari, a u 4. mj. kad krenemo u postupak idem kod Dr. Budimira ili Dr. Šunj (znat ću na vrijeme), oni će odrediti protokol i sve ostalo, itekako su upućeni...  :Smile:

----------


## IRENA456

medena8 želim ti svu sreču i da nam se javiš kao prva ICSI trudnica sa Firula :Heart: 
bez brige, nisi nas uzrujala  :Wink:

----------


## Natica

Alo cure. Vidim da se svasta desava na ovom nasem podforumu, i to mi je bas super. Vec ste naveliko krenule s rjesavanjem papira zbog novog zakona i ove dane cu podrobno sve procitat, jer sam stvarno izgubljena u svemu tome.
Ja sam prosli cetvrtak zavrsila u bolnici. Navodno su se crijeva zalijepila ili tako nesto. Drzali su me tjedan dana na infuziji i na srecu je sve proslo bez operacije. Ipak, imala sam 3 snimanja rengenom i EG i to sve znaci da cu morat odgodit umjetnu na neko vrijeme radi zracenja. Ovo vam sve pisem jer oni to usko povezuju s laparaskopijama koje sam radila. Navodno smo nakon toga sklonije priraslicama, a od laparaskopije zna ostati i plin u stomaku....., pa se moze dogoditi ovako nesto. Znaci cure koje su prosle lap., ako osjetite neku bol u stomaku koja ne prestaje (meni je pocelo kao bol u zeludcu), trcite u doktora....

----------


## LEA.st

Natice, šteta da ti se sve tako zakompliciralo, nadam se da ćeš uskoro bit dobro i spremna za daljnje akcije.

----------


## Denny

O muko moja... *Natice*, što su ti rekli koliko trebaš odgoditi IVF? Ja za tjedan dana moram na rendgen srca i pluća radi glupe operacije... Dr. P. mi to lani nije tražio za operaciju mioma, a u Vinogradskoj je rendgen obavezan za jedno malo oko... :Evil or Very Mad:  I već danima se grizem trebam li to nekako zaobići, jer me strah utjecaja na js... Koliko će to štetiti i koliko bi trebala odgoditi postupak radi toga???

I još jedno pitanje - nije li i HSG rendgen, pa ipak savjetuju akciju isti mjesec, cure su znale zatrudnjeti i par dana nakon HSG-a?

----------


## goa

*Natice*  :Love:

----------


## princess puffy

> O muko moja... *Natice*, što su ti rekli koliko trebaš odgoditi IVF? Ja za tjedan dana moram na rendgen srca i pluća radi glupe operacije... Dr. P. mi to lani nije tražio za operaciju mioma, a u Vinogradskoj je rendgen obavezan za jedno malo oko... I već danima se grizem trebam li to nekako zaobići, jer me strah utjecaja na js... Koliko će to štetiti i koliko bi trebala odgoditi postupak radi toga???
> 
> I još jedno pitanje - nije li i HSG rendgen, pa ipak savjetuju akciju isti mjesec, cure su znale zatrudnjeti i par dana nakon HSG-a?


Ne znam zašto ideš na operaciju oka, rutinski rtg srca i pluća se traži samo kod pacijenta starijih od 60 god ili onih koji imaju neku patologiju ili sumnju na neki upalni ili sl.proces, zato ponovo pitaj zašto rtg srca i pluća
HSG je rtg; ali to radiš prije nego si trudan
Ali da te utješim; posao mi je takav da sam ne znajući da sam trudna ( 23 ili 24 dan ciklusa) bila izložena više puta rtg
Imam predivnu,zdravu curicu

----------


## ina33

Princess Puffy, vjerujem da i sama znaš, ali evo da i ovdje napišem svoje iskustvo koliko se hodogrami bolnica a propos predoperativne obrade razlikuju. Koliko shvaćam, hodogrami zagrebačkih državnih bolnica i Cito-a (koji je preslikan hodogram KB Splita, ako se ne varam) se razlikuju u smjeru da u ZG-u više "gnjave" s tim pretragama. 

U ZG-u mi je na Sv. Duhu 2003. (a mislim da se nije puno promijenilo) za histeroskopsku dijagnostičku operaciju u punoj anesteziji (ako dobro kužim, to je 20-tak min operacije) trebalo i rtg pluća srca i to mlade žene. U Citou sam za dijagnostičku histeroskopiju i laparaskopiju za srce trebala samo EKG. Na SD nakon toga je bolovanje 3 tjedna, stoji se u bolnici 3 dana, u Citou bolovanje 7 dana, iz bolnice sutradan ideš van. Meni je pasalo sve ovo kraće i manje.

Forumašici koja je postavila pitanje savjetujem da, ako ne može izbjeći te rendgen slike vis-a-vis bolničke adminstracije, zatraži zaštitut za dio jajnika. Ono - bar je nešto napravila. Plus, neka pita Poljaka, nek je ne bude sram ima li to kakve veze ili ne, pa ako on kaže ima, eto poluge za fajtanje s onima koji traže rtg srca. Ali, koliko se ja kužim, najvjerojatnije će reći nema ili nije dokazano, pa će i u tome dobiti "piece of mind".

----------


## medena8

> medena8 želim ti svu sreču i da nam se javiš kao prva ICSI trudnica sa Firula
> bez brige, nisi nas uzrujala


Irena, hvala! Nadam se da hoću...  :Smile:

----------


## Natica

Nakon rengena abdomena sam pitala koliko je to stetno s obzirom na postupak umjetne, a oni su rekli da bas i nije. Da se eventualno pricuvam ovaj mjesec. Nakon EG-a su rekli minimalno mjesec dana. Mislim se, to znam i sama, ali koliko bi bilo maximalno ili bar pozeljno?! Baza je u tome da to rengenolozi ili kako se vec zovu, ni sami ne znaju tocno (tako se bar meni cini). Moj doktor za kukove kaze da nakon snimanja kukova min. 6 mjeseci ne bi smjela ostat trudna. Kad sam to rekla ovima s EG-a samo su se pogledali i ispalo je nesto u smislu da je EG jos vece zracenje.... Onda mi je jedna dr. rekla da bi morala pauzirat 3 mjeseca. Usput su mi vidjeli i neku cistu na jajniku (a endometriozu sam operirala u 6.om mjesecu lani). Kako bilo, u cetvrtak cu do svog dr. Budimira sa svim nalazima i snimkama, pa da vidim sta ce on reci! 
Kad bi bar imale nekoga tko ce nam znati reci sta da radimo, a ne da ovako svaka za sebe mora nabadati i uvijek imati puste dileme!!!

----------


## ina33

Vidiš, i meni je ortoped bio rekao, ako se dobro sjećam, nakon rtg-a kukova 3 mjeseca bolje ne, ali nisam to shvatila ono da se ne smije nikako, doduše, davno je to bilo, možda sam krivo popamtila. EG ne znam. Kad sam pitala MPO-ovca je li to zračenje toliko štetno, on mi je to pak opovrgnuo. Mislim, jednoznačno se ne smije slikat kukovlje ako si trudna. U ZG-u u studentskoj poliklinici su ženama snimali kukove samo u prvom dijelu ciklusa, slično kao i što se rtg HSG radi samo prvih 10 dana ciklusa, ako sam dobro zapamtila. Ovo drugo - kako i da li utječe na stanice, mislim da tu nisu suglasni i da nema nekog usuglašenog odgovora oko toga.

Znaš što, ja bih se držala onoga što mi kaže MPO-ovac.

BTW, koliko ti je godina? I to isto utječe na procjenu rizika. Primjerice, da sam kod sebe čekala čiste briseve, nikad ne bih otišla u postpuak. Koji put je kod tih stvari koje nisu onako skroz čiste - tipa to i to je jednoznačno šetno - stvar procjene, što je veći rizik ili šteta - gubit vrijeme ili izlagat se nekim (malim?) rizicima.

----------


## issa11

koliko god sam razočarana u naš kbc nadam se da če se u skoroj budćnosti i tu stvari popravit,stabilizirat i uhodat(vječni opimist),moram pohvalit cijelu ekipu sa Cita :Klap:  i ponosna sam šta u mom gradu postoji tako profesionalna ustanova :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:

----------


## Nene2

> Kako sam i napisala u prethodnom postu, krenuli bi sa *SVIM* postupcima, tako da je valjda i to riješeno, a kako je vidljivo iz mog potpisa nama je potreban ICSI. U postupak krećemo u travnju, tako da nema sumnje...


 Hvala, super! :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Hvala cure.  :Love: 
Dakle ovako, u Vinogradskoj je rendgen obavezan. Prije 11 godina (tada sam imala 19) su mi dva puta radili rendgen samo zato jer su mislili da bi mogla usljediti operacija (iako nije), pa ako tada nisam bila mlada, ne mogu se ni sada izvuć na godine. Zanimljivo, a npr. krvnu grupu i rh faktor nisu tražili ni onda, ni sada. Zbilja svaka ustanova ima svoj protokol. 
Rendgen namjeravam napraviti 4 - 5 dc, ne kasnije, tražit ću naravno zaštitu, i još jednom provjerit sa dr. Poljakom moram li nakon toga neko vrijeme pauzirati od postupka ili ne. U svakom slučaju proći će minimalno dva mjeseca, jer prije toga ni teoretski ne mogu u postupak radi oporavka oka i pretraga koje moram obaviti za IVF. Kad zbrojim sve prednosti i nedostatke, mislim da je ovo optimalno rješenje.
*Issa*, baš mi je drago što je sve ispalo ok, sad samo čekamo i vibramo.  :Heart: 
Cure, sretno svima, i jedva čekam prve plusiće, bilo iz Cita ili kbc-a!

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Heart:  :Heart: samo da provirim kratko i svim curama  zazelim sve najbolje od srca.... :Heart:  :Heart: 
vidim ovdje se dosta pise i to je dobro ,   ali nije dobro sto  u kbc jos nista ne rade   :Evil or Very Mad: 
   ja sam danas dobila i sutra krecem sa  femarom....pa onda u cito..na 2 .AIH...

----------


## bublica3

Da se malo javim. Bila sam u doktora P. i on mi predlaže jednu laganu već idući ciklus. S Femarom,.. Još se mislim dali ću ovaj mjesec ili eventualno idući mj.  :Confused:  Moram priznat da mi se ne da  :Undecided:  
Citašice želim vam puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krene niz velikih BETA!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## goa

Ja bih bila presretna da mi dr. predloži jedan lagani stimulirani umjesto ovog dugog s kompletnom ratnom opremom, užasavam se hormona..
Bublice3, šta god odlučila,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, nek ti ovo proljeće ispuni snove!

----------


## Denny

*bublice, goa* ~~~~~~~ sretno od srca!
*Bublice*, šta god odlučila, neka bude ono pravo. Odaberi ciklus koji ti više odgovara, ja već držim fige za uspjeh prije ljeta.  :Heart: 
A ja umjesto briseva i hormona za postupak, počimam pretrage za operaciju, i to mi jaaako teško pada. Volila bi da je sve išlo lakšim putem, ali eto, neće pa neće. Sad samo mogu moliti Boga da se brzo oporavim, pa da mogu u postupak prije ljeta.  :Sad: 
A ništa, preklani u svibnju je bio HSG, lani u svibnju operacija mioma... valjda će ove godine u svibnju postupak... Možda je svibanj moj mjesec za razne baby - zahvate...  :Grin:

----------


## Blekonja

cure moje evo me da vas poćirim malo, riknuo mi komp. danas stigao s popravka  pa sad guštam malo čitat šta pišete i triba mi malo da me oraspoložite malo sam u crnjaku zbog  posla i nekih drugih problemčića i još nisam dobila mengu a tribala je doć oko 10-tog sve se bojim da će  me tokat pit Dabrostone... razmišljam da odem do dr. Š da me pregleda da vidi kad bi se to udostojila vištica doć, ako misli uopće doć (a lipo je uranila prošli misec kad sam čekala betu  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:   mamicu joj...) , u nekoj sam depri i opet sam se bacila na njam-njam uhhhhhhh ne mogu se nikako opet regulat, ma užas!!! 
denny samo neka sve ide svojim tokom drži se vibram za tebe, 
issa čekamo rezultat, 

ma svim curama jedan veeeliki  :Love:  i :Kiss:

----------


## ketyy

Denny nadam se da ce se to sve brzo zavrsit i da ces krenit u postupak,onda ce ti bit puno lakse...cekanje je najgore :Heart: 
Blekonja jesi napravila test ili pitam gluposti...?Otidi ti na pregled da budes mirnija,proci ce ta krizica sta te uhvatila :Love: 
Ja sam vam pocela sa bockanjem jucer,ajme totalna sam kukavica,buljila sam u plafon,a sestra mi je davala inekciju dobruu minutu jer je mene peklo :Laughing:

----------


## goa

Počelo je,* Ketyy,*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
Inekcije su i meni noćna mora, posebno za vikend kad sam ih morala dati sama sebi, ne bih se sada toga prisjećala..

*Blekonja,*skrpalo te malo, ništa strašno, proljeće će sve izliječiti, mada je i meni palo napamet da nije možda to šta kasni zapravo.. Ma znam kakav ti je osjećaj, kasni kad ne triba, meni je kašnjenje uvijek davalo nadu kako se jedan maratonac ipak zaletio u pravo vrime i na kraju bi mi uvijek teže palo kad bi stigla..Drži se ti nama i nemoj se gristi zbog fete kruva ili kolača više u životu, takva ti je faza, znam ja da ćeš ti to uspjeti zadržati pod kontrolom  :Love:

----------


## OCUDITE

Ne znam da li sam na dobroj adresi, ali ako netko zna, molim da mi napiše: 
sa slijedećim nalazom spermiograma (rađen prije 7 mj.-ponavljamo za par dana) 
Apstinencija:5 dana
V=5,5ml
ph: 7,6 
likvefakcija izgled i boja : normalno 
c=7  10E9/L (normalno je >20) 
broj: 38,5  10E6  (normalno je >40) 
pokretlj. A :14% (normalno je >25%), pokretlj. B: 29% (normalno je >50 A+B) 
okrugle stanice(leukociti i mlade stanice spermatogeneze) :2  10E9/L(normalno je >1) 
morf. : 28 % (normalno je >30)


koji oblik potpomognute oplodnje je prihvatljiv????

----------


## goa

Bilo bi najbolje da otvoriš zasebnu temu i pitaš iskusne cure, koliko moje skromno poznavanje ove materije dozvoljava, mislim da inseminacija ne bi prošla zbog smanjene pokretljivosti, dakle, IVF, a tko zna, možda i ICSI, najbolje ti je sačekati odgovore naših cura

----------


## Denny

> Ne znam da li sam na dobroj adresi, ali ako netko zna, molim da mi napiše: 
> sa slijedećim nalazom spermiograma (rađen prije 7 mj.-ponavljamo za par dana) 
> Apstinencija:5 dana
> V=5,5ml
> ph: 7,6 
> likvefakcija izgled i boja : normalno 
> c=7  10E9/L (normalno je >20) 
> broj: 38,5  10E6  (normalno je >40) 
> pokretlj. A :14% (normalno je >25%), pokretlj. B: 29% (normalno je >50 A+B) 
> ...


Nisi nam rekla ono najbitnije - koju su dijagnozu naveli?
Ovako, na prvu, čini se da je riječ o oligo-asthenozoospermiji, ili čak o oligo-astheno-teratozoospermiji. 
Čuda su uvijek moguća, ali mislim da bi se u ovom slučaju liječnici uglavnom odlučili na IVF-ICSI metodu zbog koncentracije od samo sedam milijuna i smanjene pokretljivosti. Plus je po meni količina ejakulata (5,5 ml) što mi se čini dosta (kod nas je npr. uvijek oko 2,5).

----------


## Denny

Dr. P. mi je potvdio da rendgen neće štetiti postupku i da ga mogu napraviti bez straha.
Eto, ako nekome još bude trebalo sad znamo.

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure evo ja iz naše bolnice ,ukratko oprema je unesena ali se SAD čeka potvrda certifikata.
Po svemu bi trebalo sa svim postupcima krenit u 3mj.
Ja opet idem 4.03 na dogovor pa se javim s novostima  :Wink: .

Pod svim mislim osim ivf,icsi i biopsiju testisa

----------


## vesnare

Cure ako netko zna za hiv 1 i hiv 2 te markere hepatitisa b i c- gdje se  vadi u Splitu (na kojoj klinici, odjelu), u kojem vremenu i koliko se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam cula  da se  to vadi na Krizinama i da se cekaju oko 10-tak dana  nalazi...nisam vadila  ali tako curke  kazu.....

----------


## bublica3

Ja sam hiv 1 i hiv 2 te markere hepatitisa b i c vadila na higijenskom zavodu naravno uz uputnicu! Čekala sam nalaze max 10 dana. Na higijenskom nema gužve i sve je brzo gotovo.

----------


## LEA.st

[QUOTE=gargamelica;1547975

Pod svim mislim osim ivf,icsi i biopsiju testisa[/QUOTE]


*gargamelice,* misliš da neće radit icsi i ivf?

----------


## medena8

> *gargamelice,* misliš da neće radit icsi i ivf?


Lea, mislim da si krivo shvatila! Osim IVF-a će *još* raditi ICSI i biopsiju !!! Znam jer sam i sama bila tamo na dogovor!   :Wink:

----------


## vesnare

> Ja sam hiv 1 i hiv 2 te markere hepatitisa b i c vadila na higijenskom zavodu naravno uz uputnicu! Čekala sam nalaze max 10 dana. Na higijenskom nema gužve i sve je brzo gotovo.


hvala bubilice - idem sutra u st kod ginića (socijalnog) vaditi briseve, pa bih mogla uzeti uputnicu, ali sam tamo tek u 11 naručena, prije toga u 10 imam jedno savjetovanje, a u 12,30 sati drugo. Nastojala ugurati sve u jedan dan. Pa se sad mislim da li bih to stigla ako dođem samo za to u ponedjeljak, jer ne vjerujem da primaju do recimo 12 sati :Rolling Eyes: 

Najvažnije od svega mi je da bude gotovo za 10 dana, jer je u šibeniku gotovo tek za 15-20 dana, a očekujem m. oko 26.02. i onda sam 6. dan na CITO na prvom UZV, pa bi mi nalazi možda mogli biti gotovi i taman da ih pokupim prije odlaska na CITO. Uh..

----------


## vesnare

i ne upitah na kraju je li to na križinama ili firulama?

----------


## medena8

> i ne upitah na kraju je li to na križinama ili firulama?


Vesnare, Higijenski zavod ti nije ni na Križinama ni na Firulama nego u Vukovarskoj ulici (Gripe). Pokušala sam ti poslati pp, možda sa opisom puta, ali nemaš tu opciju, a ne znam kako se dobro snalaziš po Splitu i koji su ti orijentiri ...

----------


## vesnare

hvala meden8 - pa orijentir je od MM GPRS pa on ukuca ulicu i slijedimo upute ako mu ta ul. nije poznata

----------


## LEA.st

> Lea, mislim da si krivo shvatila! Osim IVF-a će *još* raditi ICSI i biopsiju !!! Znam jer sam i sama bila tamo na dogovor!


I bilo mi je čudno jer je pisalo da će krenuti sa svim OSIM IVF I ICSI.I ja sam u istoj fazi kao i vi.

----------


## gargamelica

Malo sam to loše poslozila  :Wink: ,ali bitno da ste uspile razgonetnut .
S obzirom na našu dijagnozu dr je naglasio da ako se punkcijom ne nađe ništa ide se na biopsiju .
Nadam se da će kao i dosad nešto naći  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Večer curke najdraže!  :Kiss: 
Evo mene - sa rendgena!  :Laughing:  Nemojte zamjerit, to me drži ovih dana, baš me panika bila uhvatila oko tih "zraćenja i radijacije"... 
Uglavnom, barba sa rendgena kaže da su ovi novi uređaji koje imaju na Firulama gotovo bezopasni, i da u biti nije ni potrebna nikakva zaštita prilikom snimanja, ali svaki pacijent koji je zatraži je dobije. Tako sam ja dobila čak dvije zaštitne kecelje (procijenio čovik da sam neki freak  :Grin: ) i ja sretna i zadovoljna otišla kući. Inaće, potajno sam se nadala nekoj gripi ili prehladi ovih dana tako da odgode operaciju, ali ništa od toga, zdrava ko dren, svi nalazi uredni...  :Smile: 
Jedino su našli neku upalu u genitalnom traktu, ati to ni najmanje ne smeta operaciji. A zato bi moglo smetat IVF-u. Eto mi sad kad tražim vraga.  :Razz:

----------


## Denny

*vesnare* gdje ste na kraju vadili markere? Kako je bilo na savjetovanjima? 
*ketyy, goa* bockalice naše drage, samo hrabro naprid, vaše bebice vas čekaju! P.S. Kako ide?
*issa11* nadam se da si dobro i da maziš mrvice. Navijam za veeeliku betu!
*LEA.st, medena8, gargamelice* sretno na kbc-u i javite nam novosti! Vjerujem da ćemo uskoro vibrat i za vas, samo da *KONAČNO* sve više krene!!!
*Blekonja* je li stigla vještica? Možda su se malo pobrkali hormoni. Ili je šta drugo... hehe... A šta se depresije tiće i ja sam malo "out", ali čim izađe sunce bit će bolje, vidit ćeš. A u postupak ćemo skupa, naravno! 
*Natice* nadam se da si bolje i da ćeš nam ipak brzo u postupak. Šta kaže dr. Budimir? Nadam se da ti ipak neće puno otezat postupak radi zračenja.
*Pinky, bublice, matto, IRENA, Ti, crvenkapice, Ordep....................*

SVIMA SKUPA  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ordep

potpisujem denny i dodajem za nju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da operacija bude uspješna i da šta prije draga dođeš do svoga :Saint: 
svima cmooook od nas dvoje

----------


## Ti

Denny draga sretno i sta brzi oporavak od operacije ti zelim.
Ja sam danas bila na AIH , poslje toga na posao do veceras, tako da nije bilo odmora. ne ocekujem previse. 
puse

----------


## medena8

> *vesnare* gdje ste na kraju vadili markere? Kako je bilo na savjetovanjima? 
> *ketyy, goa* bockalice naše drage, samo hrabro naprid, vaše bebice vas čekaju! P.S. Kako ide?
> *issa11* nadam se da si dobro i da maziš mrvice. Navijam za veeeliku betu!
> *LEA.st, medena8, gargamelice* sretno na kbc-u i javite nam novosti! Vjerujem da ćemo uskoro vibrat i za vas, samo da *KONAČNO* sve više krene!!!
> *Blekonja* je li stigla vještica? Možda su se malo pobrkali hormoni. Ili je šta drugo... hehe... A šta se depresije tiće i ja sam malo "out", ali čim izađe sunce bit će bolje, vidit ćeš. A u postupak ćemo skupa, naravno! 
> *Natice* nadam se da si bolje i da ćeš nam ipak brzo u postupak. Šta kaže dr. Budimir? Nadam se da ti ipak neće puno otezat postupak radi zračenja.
> *Pinky, bublice, matto, IRENA, Ti, crvenkapice, Ordep....................*
> 
> SVIMA SKUPA


Potpisujem, a i zahvaljujem, a tebi *Denny*, puno *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za sve što ti treba !!!

----------


## Blekonja

curke smo da vas pozdravim i potpišem našu vrijednicu denny  :Naklon: 
.....nemam ništa pametno napisati osim da je došla vještica  :Very Happy:  napokon i mislim da bi u ožujku  bilo vrijeme za femaru pa kud puklo da puklo, mislila sam se i premišljala, ali nekako mi se ne da propuštat bilo kakve prilike ako ih mogu iskoristiti, zar ne??? grizla bi se poslije, a i nastavim li ovako papati opet će me dr. Š dočekati sa onom famoznom rečenicom "smršavite pa dođite", a i da vam pravo kažem fali mi onaj lipi osjećaj gušta kroz postupak, osjećaj "da pravim bebu" i osjećaj da možda u tebi raste bebica, pa makar i ne bilo ništa, točnije fali mi osjećaj da sam u tom filmu   :Grin:   ajme malo me :Embarassed:  ne znam je li tko to još osjećao osim mene??? oprostite na ovom OT 

 :Love: svima



PUUUUUno vas volim sve, ali kao što već napisah nema šta pametnog za reć pa vas samo čitam i mislim na sve one koje sada maze svoje mrvice, koje će uskoro maziti

----------


## vesnare

Denny stvarno si legenda kako si sve pohvatala.
Tebi puno sreće prilikom operacije, a nam što prije uđeš u pogon :Yes: 

Uspjela sam jučer sve riješiti - dakle markeri i hiv, sve na higijenskom, vukovarska 46 - vadi se do 13 sati, a briseve uzimaju do 17 sati. Dakle briseve predala i izvadila krv. Nema gužve. Dobila br. telefona na koji mogu provjeriti, uglavnom i jedni i drugi nalazi kroz 7-10 dana. Taman na knap.
Obavili smo i oba savjetovanja, gdje nas nisu previše davili, jer je A. išao s nama. Psihijatrica nam zaželjela seku :Klap: 
Sad samo da dođe vještica (negdje oko 26.02.) i onda femara i ostale radosti.

A sad kako ću očito ipak uspjeti upasti u ovaj žrvanj, može li netko sa CITO malo detaljnije o ovom s femarom i možda još koji gonal itd.
Hoće li mi trebati utrići nakon (ako dođemo do toga) ili se možda koristi nešto drugo?
Eh, i čujem da je ET sa UZV sa punim mjehurom, a na VV je bilo bez toga, pa mi je to sad malo :Grin: 
Ah, o čemu ja razmišljam, a nisam još ni blizu.

Blekonja potpisujem - osjećaj je isti, a vidi se iz mog gornjeg teksta.

Svim curama u postupku držim fige, a čekalicama bete još više.

----------


## prima

pozdrav svima,

i ja se lagano uključujem, čekam nalaze hormona.Sljedeći tjedan brisevi i nadam se uputnica za KBC (zadnji put me otpilio socijalac).
U biti, već sam načelno dogovorila postupak u Cilta i na SD, sad ću pokušat zakazat i jedan na Firulama,pa ćemo u hodu odlučit di ić.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete, postupke, operaciju, papicu,papirologiju....

----------


## goa

*Denny,* :Naklon:  :Naklon: ,nakon tvoga posta osjećam se kao da te poznajem!

----------


## goa

*Blekonja,*everything will be all right :Sing: , ima ona jedna pisma, raduje me
 da te drži optimizam, tako i triba!Još da stanu ove kiše i krene pravo proljeće! Baš mi je drago da si odlučila uskoro u akciju, za papanje se ne brini, bit će sad voća i povrća u izobilju,lipih dana za šetanje i kretanje,a ti si već pokazala da imaš snagu volje  :Klap: !
Svim curama  :Bye:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam sam malo zbunjena.....ja sam mislila da se te krvne pretrage rade  na  krizinama   :Rolling Eyes: 
hmm ...ali dobro...

TI  odkud  sad odjednom   AIH?? ma drago mi je jako, ali si me iznenadila....i to ugodno...za   +  ovaj put ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## issa11

> *vesnare* gdje ste na kraju vadili markere? Kako je bilo na savjetovanjima? 
> *ketyy, goa* bockalice naše drage, samo hrabro naprid, vaše bebice vas čekaju! P.S. Kako ide?
> *issa11* nadam se da si dobro i da maziš mrvice. Navijam za veeeliku betu!
> *LEA.st, medena8, gargamelice* sretno na kbc-u i javite nam novosti! Vjerujem da ćemo uskoro vibrat i za vas, samo da *KONAČNO* sve više krene!!!
> *Blekonja* je li stigla vještica? Možda su se malo pobrkali hormoni. Ili je šta drugo... hehe... A šta se depresije tiće i ja sam malo "out", ali čim izađe sunce bit će bolje, vidit ćeš. A u postupak ćemo skupa, naravno! 
> *Natice* nadam se da si bolje i da ćeš nam ipak brzo u postupak. Šta kaže dr. Budimir? Nadam se da ti ipak neće puno otezat postupak radi zračenja.
> *Pinky, bublice, matto, IRENA, Ti, crvenkapice, Ordep....................*
> 
> SVIMA SKUPA


i ja potpisujem Denny

kod mene samo iščekivanje,osluškivanje svega,svačega i ničega

crvenkapica77-ja sam hiv i hepatitis radila na križinama(transfuzija),sad znamo da se može i na higijenskom

poljubac svima

----------


## goa

*Issa,*ovdje se nestrpljivo čeka tvoja beta, zato osluškuj i dalje, grizi nokte i izdrži! I javi nam što prije pa da  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: proslavimo!

----------


## Blekonja

> *Issa,*ovdje se nestrpljivo čeka tvoja beta, zato osluškuj i dalje, grizi nokte i izdrži! I javi nam što prije pa da proslavimo!


stvarno Issa red bi bio da se i ovdje poskoči nije odavno, a da ne govorim Ti ovaj AIH mora biti dobitan, mora!!!!

potpisujem tebe draga goa i hvala ti na lipim ričima, malo sam u krizi ali valjda većina nas to prolazi, nisam ja jedina  :Grin: ,a i šta kažeš dolazi lipo vrime pa...


pozz svim mojim curkama

----------


## Ti

Draga naša Blekonjice, ne znam za druge cure ali ja prolazim sve te filmove i u potpunosti te razumim. Ja imam jednu priju koja me svaki put hrabri pokazujući mi svoje poznanice( a ima ih puno) koje su nakon borbe postale mame, bas smo veceras vidile jednu takvu sa dvoje prekrasne dječice, curica i momak. Tako da samo pozitivno, beba ce nam doći samo moramo malo čekati.. 
Želim ti malo čudo sad u trečem!! pusa velika
I hvala ti na lipim zeljama. Meni su se neke stvari na poslovnom planu promjenile pa cu morat pričekat sa daljnjim postupcima ako ih budem trebala i zato sam jako jako tuzna....trebala bih biti sretna a duša mi plače..
hvala našoj dragoj Denny koja misli na nas...i sretno Denny
i sretno svim curama u postupcima, jos nije otvorena ova sezona, zato cure go, go....

----------


## Natica

Svim curama veliki pozdrav. Ja sam u cetvrtak bila kod dr. Budimira i donijela mu cijelu dokumentaciju (sve slike, nalaze...) o crijevima. Kaze da postoji mogucnost da se endometrioza prosirila na crijeva ili da su priraslice, ali da ne postoji mogucnost da se to provjeri... uh, uh. Sta se tice zracenja, kaze da bi pricekao mjesec-dva prije nego krenemo dalje. Meni se to cini malo prekratko vrijeme, ali svakako ce proci i koji mjesec vise dok uskladimo termine isl. Cim mi zavrsi menzis moram ici na uzv, jer su mi na CT-u vidjeli i cistu na jajniku, pa treba provjeriti i sta je s tim. 
Netko me pitao koliko mi je godina - imam 38. Cula sam da kod starijih "cura" i ne prave velike pauze nakon zracenja ili bilo kakvih postupaka. Odredi se minimalno vrijeme koje je potrebno da se organizam oporavi  i onda se opet krece s postupkom. Kod mladjih cura, navodno, ostave vise vremena da se organizam dobro oporavi...  
Ako netko od vas ima volje samo da mi u kratkim crtama napise gdje sve treba ici i koliko traje cijela setancija vezano za novi zakon o MPO (pravnik, psihijatar.....). Dok cekam, mogla bi mozda bar to obavit?!
Denny, ne brini, obavi svoju operaciju, a onda mirno dalje po bebu. Jednostavno je nemoguce sve isplanirati...
 Cure :Love:

----------


## goa

> i sretno svim curama u postupcima, jos nije otvorena ova sezona, zato cure go, go....


E pa onda, proglašavam ovoproljetnu sezonu lova na jajne stanice i buduće slatke podstanare otvorenom! I svima vam želim barem jedno kmečalo  :Heart: !

----------


## LEA.st

*Natice,* sve te tvoje zadnje komplikacije su mi zvučale povezane sa endometriozom, ali ne znam jesi li je od prije imala. Zna se ona proširiti i na crijeva, i bolje da ne mislim di sve ne... Moja je bila nezgodan primjer, evo 2 g. se nije vratila, hvala Bogu!
Kad ti Budimir da papire za MPO, piše ti sve šta triba:
-  pod   a)  i   b) : moja gin. je napravila sve te briseve pa sam nosila na higijenski, a   
   prije toga sam kod njih uzela bočice
-  hormone sam vadila na nuklearnoj  (najbolje doć iza 8, gužva je svakako, ali brzo 
   ide)
-  hepatitis i HIV sam vadila na higijenskom
-  psihološko savjetovanje: odeš bilo koji dan sa mužem na psihijatriju (a šta ćeš!),   
   javiš  se doktoru i on to potpiše uz kratak razgovor (ništa posebno), moraš imat 
   uputnicu (meni dala dr opće prakse, ne znam treba li i TM, onda ni psihijatar nije 
   zna)
-  pravno savjetovanje - utorkom i četvrtkom u upravnoj zgradi bolnice (kod patologije),
   mislim od 12 - 13 sati, bez naručivanja, isto kratki razgovor, gđa Bolanča
Svi nalazi se čekaju 2 - 3 tjedna, meni su uletili i blagdani pa ne znam točno koliko.
Eto, toliko. Ako sam šta preskočila - pitaj...

----------


## Denny

> *e pa onda, proglašavam ovoproljetnu sezonu lova na jajne stanice i buduće slatke podstanare otvorenom! 
> I svima vam želim barem jedno kmečalo!*


Potpis ko kuća!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Potpisujem danny i stvarno si super to sve pohvatala :Wink: 
I da napokon dođe to proljeće i svima želim puuuuuno uspijeha  :Smile:

----------


## Natica

Lea.st, hvala na odgovoru. Sve sam skuzila. Ja sam nedavno radila nalaze krvi, briseve isl, pa moram dogovorit s dr. Budimirom trebam li opet.
Endometriozu sam imala i operirala je pocetkom 6-og mjeseca 2009.

----------


## issa11

cure,malo ste mi tihe ima li šta novog na tužnom jugu?
evo moja beta danas 0,više sreće drugi put
znate li koja je sad procedura,trebam li se javit u Cito i šta najčešće rade dalje,kolika je pauza između dva IVF-a?
 :Heart:

----------


## matto

Draga Issa, tako mi je žao, a nemam ti što pametno reći osim da ne odustaješ, obvezno se javi u Cito mislim da je to čak i pravilo, javiti ishod postupka, a što se tiše pauze ovisi o vrsti stimulacije no to će doc. bolje znati, ti njima javi pa će ti sve objasniti za dalje,  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ketyy

issa 11 zao mi je za tvoju betu :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Sad: issa  jako mi je zao   :Sad:  



ja sam danas odradila svoju 2.inseminaciju....

----------


## vesnare

issa11 baš mi je žao :Love: 
odmah ajde u pogon i dogovori novi postupak, a mi držimo fige

----------


## vesnare

crvenkapica 77 držim fige za pozitivnu betu.

Jedno pitanje: trebam dobiti m. sutra, a što ako dobijem u subotu, a trebam piti femaru od 2. dc. Hoću li ikoga uspjeti dobiti u subotu? Naime dr. P. mi je rekao da mu se javim 1. dc.
I trebam li do javljanja imati sve nalaze gotove?

----------


## goa

Prije svega, *Issa, ,* vjerovala sam u pozitivnu betu i zbog blastica i svega, ali, eto, ovo je čista lutrija, glavno da možeš dalje, i psihički i financijski.
*Vesnare,* kod njih ti je uvijek netko dežuran vikendom, bar ranije izjutra oko 8, a dr. Poljaka ćeš sigurno naći tamo. Nalazi više- manje, možeš ih i naknadno donijeti.Sretno!
*Crvenkapice*, da ti se ostvare tvoji snovi i nadanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Punoooo je cura u postupku u Cita, samo ne pišu, moguće da samo čitaju, sve u svemu, nismo same u ovoj borbi, samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## crvenkapica77

vesnare  uvijek je netko i subotom i nedeljom tamo,,naravno ako imaju postupke a imaju.skoro pa uvijek..... ja sam bila i subotom ., i nedeljom  radila AIH
.ali  zovi ujutro iili  dođi  ujutro rano  oko 8h  ...da ti ne bi otisli....sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

:Sad: issa žao mi je do  neba ali samo hrabro naprid malo odtuguj i kreni dalje želim ti svu sreću i što skoriji novi postupak  :Kiss: 

a vesnare pouzdano znam da će ovu subotu ujutro rano dr. P biti dole jer moja poznata ima punkciju pa sretno nadam se da ćeš ga uhvatiti!!


pozdrav svim ostalim mojim curkama nisam ovih dana redovita pa vas sad ćirkam i odoh malo odmarati  :Love:  vas sve

----------


## Blekonja

e i da denny draga sretan put i čujemo se drži se hrabrice naša!!!

----------


## vesnare

cure hvala na odgovoru. Sad mi je lakše...

----------


## Denny

> e i da denny draga sretan put i čujemo se drži se hrabrice naša!!!


 Hvala Blekonja, baš si srce. 
Mi smo blizu Zagreba, operacija oka je u ponedjeljak. Jako me strah, puno više nego lani za operaciju mioma. Vjerojatno zato što i sam doktor kaže da će biti rizično. Eto, ja sam izgleda neka komplicirana biljka. Da bar i ovdje postoji neki dr. Šparac, da me uhvati za ruku i kaže da će šve biti u redu.

----------


## Denny

Issa, jako, jako, jako mi je žao, skupi snage i idemo dalje. Dug je ovaj put, ne vidim mu kraj, ali samo znam da moramo gurat dalje i nadat se da je cilj blizu, možda baš iza sljedeće okuke... 
Eto toliko za sada, javit ću se kad budem mogla. Ljubim vas sve, držite mi fige, trebat će mi!

----------


## rozalija

danny draga moja želim ti od srca da operacija bude uspiješna i što lakša.A onda da ubrzo bude i mali bebač. Pusica ogromna za tebe

----------


## rose

dobro jutro svima... evo se javljam nakon nekog vremena... bili smo na dogovoru sa dr.dadićem za biopsiju testisa i operacija bi trebala biti oko 9.03.... još malo.... tako me strah šta će bit i oće li nekim čudom nać koji spermić... 
dali je ko radio biopsiju i da su mu našli šta?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> danny draga moja želim ti od srca da operacija bude uspiješna i što lakša.A onda da ubrzo bude i mali bebač. Pusica ogromna za tebe



ovo moram potpisati,  danny  sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ketyy

Draga Denny zelim ti sretan put i da sve prode u redu,znam da se bojis i to je normalno...cuvaj se...molim se za tebe... :Heart:

----------


## goa

> Da bar i ovdje postoji neki dr. Šparac, da me uhvati za ruku i kaže da će šve biti u redu.


Nisam dr. Šparac, ali- _sve će biti u redu,Denny!_
Ti si dobri duh našeg foruma, guštaj u metropoli, u ponedjeljak će i ovaj problem biti riješen!

----------


## Pinky

draga denny, ti si jedna pozitivna zvjercica i ja znam da ce sve biti u redu. sva tvoja dobrota se dobrim mora vratiti. nema sparca, ali ti ga zamisli  :Wink: 

sve ce biti ok draga moja  :Heart:  nemoj se briniti 

issa, bas mi je zao, ali idemo dalje, nema odustajanja  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Denny to je još samo jedna prepreka koju ćeš vrlo brzo i lako prijeći.
Držim fige!

----------


## diana

Molim pomoc; poceli smo s pripremama za ICSI /Split...prvo moramo povaditi sve nalaze, malo se razumijem u sve ovo pa molim ako mi neko moze pomoci, sta je slijedece;
VDRL - dali se ovaj nalaz radi iz krvi? mislim da je test na siflis ali nisam sigurna.
TV-UZV (prva polovica ciklusa) - sta je ovo, kada pocinje ciklus (preptostavljam prvi dan mentruacije se broji kao prvi dan ciklusa ???kad je najboj ovo uraditi, 14ti dan od pocetka PMSa???
FSH,LH,E2,T i prolaktin u serumu (od 2 do 5 dana ciklusa) - dali iz krvi ?? drugi ili 5ti dan PMSa ????

Izvinjavam se al se stvarno malo razumijem u sve ovo....hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> dobro jutro svima... evo se javljam nakon nekog vremena... bili smo na dogovoru sa dr.dadićem za biopsiju testisa i operacija bi trebala biti oko 9.03.... još malo.... tako me strah šta će bit i oće li nekim čudom nać koji spermić... 
> dali je ko radio biopsiju i da su mu našli šta?


Pozdrav, *Rose*, baš sam o tebi razmišljala ovih dana i evo te! Nažalost, mm nije radio biopsiju niti znam nekoga tko je to radio ovdje kod nas, ali moraš misliti pozitivno i vjerovati da će plivača ipak biti  :Klap:  !!! 
Od  :Heart:  SRETNO !!! Evo malo *~~~~~~~~~~* za uspjeh  :Love: 
A mi prvo idemo na punkciju pa ako bude nagativna, što ne bi bilo čudno kod ovakve dijagnoze, na biopsiju... 
Tebe sam htjela pitati jesi li direktno išla Dr. Dadiću ili preko Cita jer ga mi već 2 tj. pokušavamo uloviti za dogovoriti termin punkcije i ne uspijevamo...  :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

Draga Denny  :Love:  želim ti puno sreće ~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu operaciju  :Very Happy:

----------


## issa11

> Draga Denny  želim ti puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu operaciju


potpisujem

medena8,rose~~~~~~~~~~ za vas

----------


## prima

:Love: issa11

Denny, rose ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

Samo da prijavim - dobila jutros m. i zvala CITO. Prvi UZV 04.03. a od sutra 3x1 femara.
I odmah imam pitanje da znam isplanirati GO: subotom i nedjeljom se ne dolazi na UZV? 
A onaj tjedan kad dr. bude radio popodne idem li popodne na UZV ili isto ujutro?
Gdje ću kupiti gonale ako mi budu trebali?
Znam puno pitanja, ali neću imati net kad budem na prvom UZV u ST, pa da se unaprijed pripremim...

----------


## prima

UZV subotom i nedjeljom samo ako si blizu punkcije/ovulacije.Ako si tu folikuli još mali, preskače se vikend i dolaziš u pon.
Ovo za jutarnje popodnevne smjene neznam, mislim da ideš popodne.
Gonale je valjda najbolje kupiti u Sinju (a spominjala se i kupovina u Cita-oni dobave iz Sinja)
 :Smile:

----------


## goa

> Molim pomoc; poceli smo s pripremama za ICSI /Split...prvo moramo povaditi sve nalaze, malo se razumijem u sve ovo pa molim ako mi neko moze pomoci, sta je slijedece;
> VDRL - dali se ovaj nalaz radi iz krvi? mislim da je test na siflis ali nisam sigurna.
> TV-UZV (prva polovica ciklusa) - sta je ovo, kada pocinje ciklus (preptostavljam prvi dan mentruacije se broji kao prvi dan ciklusa ???kad je najboj ovo uraditi, 14ti dan od pocetka PMSa???
> FSH,LH,E2,T i prolaktin u serumu (od 2 do 5 dana ciklusa) - dali iz krvi ?? drugi ili 5ti dan PMSa ????


*Diana,*dobro nam došla! Ja tek jutros vidim tvoj post, zaklela bih se da ga jučer nije bilo! Idemo redom:1. dan ciklusa je 1. dan menstruacije, ako ti ciklusi inače traju 28 dana, znači da ćeš otići na ultrazvuk do 14. dana i, naravno, iza menstruacije, ja sam recimo bila 7. dana na tom pregledu.
FSH,LH i ostali hormoni se vade iz krvi na Firulama ili Križinama radnim danom, prema tome, moraš paziti da ne bude vikend, a vidiš ih *od* 2. *do. 5.* dana, a to uključuje i treći i četvrti dan!
VDRL- pretpostavljam da se vadi krv kao i za hepatitis i HIV, ja osobno nisam radila ovaj test pa ne znam.
Polako i sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Samo da prijavim - dobila jutros m. i zvala CITO. Prvi UZV 04.03. a od sutra 3x1 femara.
> I odmah imam pitanje da znam isplanirati GO: subotom i nedjeljom se ne dolazi na UZV? 
> A onaj tjedan kad dr. bude radio popodne idem li popodne na UZV ili isto ujutro?
> Gdje ću kupiti gonale ako mi budu trebali?
> Znam puno pitanja, ali neću imati net kad budem na prvom UZV u ST, pa da se unaprijed pripremim...



ja sam isla na  UZV   subotom jer mi je tako pao  8dc..(.i mislim da oni primaju)...zadnji put mi je pao nedeljom ali posto je 
dr.rekao moze i 9dc onda sam otisla   u ponedeljak.......i  dogovaras se naravno na  folikulometriju kad tvoj dr.radi  ,bilo to ujutro ili popodne.....sretno....

----------


## goa

> A onaj tjedan kad dr. bude radio popodne idem li popodne na UZV ili isto ujutro?
> Gdje ću kupiti gonale ako mi budu trebali?.


Moguće da ideš u međusmjeni, u 13.30-14h, takva je praksa kod dr. P., ne znam jeli ideš kod njega ili Šparca. Gonale, kao što je već i Prima napisala, po potrebi dobiješ na licu mjesta kod njih.Sretno!

I da malo zavibram za našu* Crvenkapicu* koja nam čeka betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~želimo ti plus! Upravo sam prošli tjedan u Cita srela curu kojoj je AIH uspio iz druge, znači, treba uvijek vjerovati!

----------


## gugi32

Pozdravljam sve drage cure i zelim vam sto prije barem jednog malog  :Saint:  i saljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure u postupku  :Kiss: 
*issa* drzi se i ubrzo u nove pobjede  :Love: 
*Denny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za operaciju u ponedjeljak, mislim na tebe  :Love: 
svim ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto god treba  :Kiss: 

Usput vam javljam da nam se prije par dana pridruzila mala "gugica", rezultat nase ekipe iz Cita, a uz sve drage cura ovdje u svim trenutcima i sa predivnom podrškom to je stvarno bilo puno lakse...

----------


## prima

> ...Usput vam javljam da nam se prije par dana pridruzila mala "gugica", rezultat nase ekipe iz Cita, a uz sve drage cura ovdje u svim trenutcima i sa predivnom podrškom to je stvarno bilo puno lakse...


dobrodošlica "gugici"  :Heart: 

a roditeljima čestitka! Uživajte!

----------


## medena8

> medena8,rose~~~~~~~~~~ za vas


*Issa*, hvala ti, trebat će nam.... Žao mi je zbog tvog neuspjeha, ali glavu gore i idemo u nove pobjede, zato smo tu!  :Love: 

Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!!!  :Heart:

----------


## medena8

I, naravno, čestitke od  :Heart:  *Gugi32* !!!

----------


## Blekonja

gugice jupiiiii dobro nam došla!!!!!
pozz svim mojim curkama i puno sreće svakoj od vas koja čeka betu!!!! cmok

----------


## Denny

Cure hvala vam za vibrice i riječi podrške, rasplakale ste me! 
Gugi, tebi čestitam od srca, i naravno veliki poljubac maloj gugici! Dobro nam došla!
Pokušavam vam se javiti već dva dana, ali ne ide, novi forum mi ne da da šaljem poruke s mob-a OSIM iza Blekonje! Hahaha... čudnog li foruma!

----------


## Denny

Mene su u petak ubili s pregledima, dosta doktora se skupilo oko mene i onda su se čudili i pričali na latinski, tako da sam od svega razumila samo "a moja Denny..." Divota! 
Našli su sad i žilicu u oku koja bi mogla izazvat krvarenje i svašta nešto, ali u pon. stiže moj dragi doktor i njegova će ipak bit zadnja. Mislim da bi se jedino on usudio operirat me, i neka mu sutra Bog pomogne. Bog i ove čarobne vibrice. 
Hvala vam svima od srca.

----------


## vesnare

Cure hvala na odgovoru.
Gugi32 bravo za gugicu :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: 
Denny samo glavu gore. Uz sve vibre mora biti dobro :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Hvala vesnare. 
E da, kad je dr. P. radio popodne, ja sam na folikulometrije išla u 19.30,  Ako ti je nezgodno, slobodno mu reci, on će ti namjestit u koju god uru treba. A vjerojatno je slično i u Šparca. Gonale uzmi kod njih po potrebi kad ti bude trebalo. Sretno i čekamo nove male gugice!
Gugi, javi nam kad rodi thegirl25.

----------


## Blekonja

denny draga vidim da si se rano probudila...ne da operacija mira.....ali što kaže vesnare uz našu gomilu vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (ne smijem ovdje puno  :Sad: )
neće biti nikakvih problema drži se draga  :Love:  puno mislimo na tebe, a kad je operacija, u koju uru??

----------


## goa

*Denny,*  :Love: ,dobro ti jutro! Vibramo za sutra,i ne sumnjam da će sve biti baš kako triba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*Gugi,* čestitke tebi i tm, a posebni  :Kiss:   curici !

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje su u postupku, jer kako je ministar zajedno s premijerkom krenuo protiv nas...na postupke ćemo dolaziti svaka 3 godine. Pročitajte članak koji je stavila *kika83* jer se oni igraju s našom sudbinom:
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

Ja sam i  :Sad:  i  :Evil or Very Mad:  jer sam svjesna što to znači za MPO u HR i sve neplodne parove...

----------


## bublica3

Babel meni je odma bilo jasno da se neće ulagat više novaca u našu granu medicine,.. 
Ovi postupci koji se još rade po našim bolnicama nisu rađeni po najboljim standardima i ne daju nam velike šanse za uspijeh! 
Odjednom su sve žene počele dobivat 3 j.s ili im se čudom oplode samo 3 jajne stanice,... a naravno stimulacija ista kao i prije. Presmiješno!!!   :Laughing: Za umrit od smija ili tuge  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Na nama je da se borimo koliko god možemo, da budemo glasne.. jer ovaj kriminalni zakon nama određuje putanju života. Nemaju svi novaca za lječenja u inozemstvu, ovo je čista diskriminacija. Ja bi htjela ić na IVF ovdje, ali sve se dvoumim. Ne da mi se kad znam da imam mini šanse  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## goa

Pročitala na Odbrojavanju i odlučila da mi baš jutros ovaj članak neće us.ati ovaj dan!
Ima ona jedna narodna- vrag s..e na gomilu, nadam se da ste shvatile..I eto, baš kao TBF  :Sing: -_ništa mi neće ovi dan pokvarit-_ma puna sam hormona, gdina. ministra bih mogla pridaviti, bolje mi se ne uzrujavati jer popi..im čim se sitim KBC-a i čekanja ICSI-a, a sad još i ovo!
Komentiranje prepuštam curama koje tako moćno naše misli pretoče u riči, *Pinky,* di si nam?  I inače sam se pitala jesi li šta dogovarala u splitskoj bolnici..

----------


## Bebel

> Na nama je da se borimo koliko god možemo, da budemo glasne.. jer ovaj kriminalni zakon nama određuje putanju života. Nemaju svi novaca za lječenja u inozemstvu, ovo je čista diskriminacija. Ja bi htjela ić na IVF ovdje, ali sve se dvoumim. Ne da mi se kad znam da imam mini šanse


DA...
Sretni su oni koji su sad u postupku i u svojim mislima su daleko od ovog problema, ali što ako moraju ići ponovno?!
Doktor im može reći da su iskoristili svoj termin za ovu godinu... i da dođu opet za npr. 3  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## goa

Ma žele nas natjerati da sami sebi financiramo lijekove i tako pune državni proračun i, nemojmo zaboraviti najvažniju stavku-svoj džep!

----------


## vesnare

> Ma žele nas natjerati da sami sebi financiramo lijekove i tako pune državni proračun i, nemojmo zaboraviti najvažniju stavku-svoj džep!


Samo što će većina otići van RH i napuniti proračun neke druge države. Ne znam jesu li na to računali?

----------


## Blekonja

ja jednostavno nemam riječi........... prepreprestrašno i jadan ti si ako si neplodan znam da zvučim zdravo seljački ali je jednostavno tako........

----------


## marija5

Cure pozdrav.
Javljam vam se da sa vama podjelim svoju srecu.
TRUDNA sam,prirodnim putem nakon 2 aih-a i 1ivf-a.  
U ponedjeljak sam bila na uzv i čula srceko kako kuca.
Pozdrav svima.

----------


## bublica3

*marija* čestitke  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  uživaj u svojoj sreći !!!!

Sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

gugi, cestitam na gugici  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
marija i tebi na tvojoj buducoj sreci najvecoj  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
denny draga, mislim na tebe i vibram iz sveg srca, sve ce biti ok, ne brini se  :Heart: 

a mene nema jer mi je pun kufer svega. ali BAS SVEGA. so called zivota, s(r)tanja u ovoj drzavi,nezaposlenosti, neizvjesnosti...
ali citam vas, samo nemam nista pametno za reci, prazna sam

----------


## diana

Marija. iskrene cestike, sve najbolje od srca   :Smile: )) nadam se da cu Vam se javiti nekad u Aprilu s takodje radosnom vijesti  :Smile: ))

----------


## bublica3

:Coffee:  Cure moje dobro jutro, prijavljujem danas prvi dan Femare!!!! Sve sam se dvoumila, oću-neću ali ipak je prevagnulo da oću  :Yes:  

*Blekonja* hvala na potpori  :Kiss: 

*Denny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~s r e t n o~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## goa

*Bublice,*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, baš mi je drago, imat ćemo dvije femarke ovaj mjesec!
*Denny,*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, u mislima s tobom ovo jutro!

----------


## Nene2

:Heart:  Svim trudnicama čestitke!

Svima u postupku želim skore jutarnje mučnine i sve ostale trudničke simptome!  :Heart: 
Pinky, da sunce prekrije oblake ! :Heart: 
bublice3, bravo za odluku, vibram za sve~~~~~~~~~! :Love:

----------


## vesnare

Bublica3, pa mi smo dakle skupa u postupku - meni prva femara jučer. Onda se vjerojatno i vidimo na CITO.
Denny mislim na tebe i mnoštvo vibri
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ketyy

Denny draga sretno,uz tebe smo~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ketyy

bublice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude dobitni :Love:

----------


## Denny

Cure moje najdraže, puno toga bi vam sad želila reći, ali me još jako boli oko pa ću ukratko.
Trajalo je dva sata umjesto 30 min, i morali su me potpunn uspavati radi komplikacija. Tek sutra ćemo točno znati je li tlak konaćno pao, ali dr. kaže da je za sad tehnički SVE PROŠLO U NAJBOLJEM REDU! 
I evn me, budna i zahvalna Bogu i vama što postojite. Hvala što ste mislile na mene, vaše vibrice su čarobne i anđeoske i daju nevjerojatnu snagu i mir.

----------


## Denny

E, da, zaista sam se toliko opustila da sam i zaspala ispred sale! Na kraju su me morali budit da mi daju narkozu!
Tako je divan i umirujući osjećaj  kad znaš koliko ljudi vibra i misli na tebe. Vi ste moji anđeli čuvari i dio ovog uspjeha dugujem i vama.
E pa sad sam valjda zaslužila jedan dobar IVF! Nakon ovoga svega, punkcija mi izgleda kao mačji kašalj. Jedva čekam! Jedva čekam!
Hvala ti Bože za sve.

----------


## rozalija

Danny draga moja super da je opracija prošlo dobro. Odmaraj se sada draga moja i pripremaj polagano za svog bebača. Šaljem ti jednu ogromnu pusicu.
Pinky tebi draga ko brdo jedan zagrljaj i poljubac šaljem.

----------


## vesnare

Bravo denny i jupiiii za hrabrost.
Potpisujem te i zaista si zaslužila jedan IVF sa sretnim završetkom!

----------


## zlatica

Drage cure!
Spremam se na postupak(nakon tri  prirodne neuspješne trudnoće) i to u kbc pa me zanima jeli netko od vas bio i koja je situacija?Dogovarala sam se s dr. Budimirom pa mi rekao da bi trebalo krenit u ovom mjesecu.Prilično sam iscrpljena...

----------


## Blekonja

pozz svima posebno mojoj dragoj denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje sve ide kao i do sad i naravno da sad slijedi IVF u to ne sumnjamo  :Yes:  
bublice  :Grin:  :Klap:  čujemo se sutra
pinky  :Sad:  mi je da se tako osjećaš, ali te i razumijem  :Love: 
marija5 čestitam od srca, 
curke moje puno vas grlim i ljubim i vibram za sve vas u postupku i one koje će to tek biti!!!

----------


## Pinky

> Danny draga moja super da je opracija prošlo dobro. Odmaraj se sada draga moja i pripremaj polagano za svog bebača. Šaljem ti jednu ogromnu pusicu.
> Pinky tebi draga ko brdo jedan zagrljaj i poljubac šaljem.


a ja sitno brojim kada cu popiti pivu u cast tvojih mariborskih curica  :Heart: 
denny, nisam ni sumnjala  :Heart:  svaka cast junacino nasa!

----------


## goa

*Denny,srićo naša,* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , dogodine u ovo doba gurat ćeš kolica po Žnjanu ili nekom drugom omiljenom guralištu splitskih mama!

----------


## gargamelica

Zlatice ja imam s Dr B dogovor u cetvrtak i iskreno se nadam da će početi  :Wink: 
Javit ću svakako  :Wink:  
već sam dva mj duže pauzirala od planiranog  :Sad:

----------


## Natica

Denny, bravo. Bas mi je jako, jako drago da je sve proslo dobro. Svaka cast! Bravo!

----------


## bublica3

*Cure* hvala vam na podršci  :Kiss:  psihički sam umorna i podrška će mi trebat. 

*vesnare* nadam se da će nam biti dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## Denny

Konačno stigla roza boja!
bublice, goa, vesnare - sretno cure, neka krene i naš vlakić!
Meni je danas dan za pamćenje, očni tlak je sa 42 pao na 15 - OPERACIJA JE USPJELA! Nakom puno godina borbe, ovo mi dođe kao troznamenkasta beta! Presretna sam i jedva čekam da se s vama ukrcam u vlakić za rodilište!
Hvala vam još jednom za sve i neka ova lijepa vijest bude samo prva u nizu lijepih vijesti koje nas čekaju ovog proljeća!

----------


## Blekonja

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: denny draga jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  baš sam sretna zbog tebe ajme superrrrr, super, super sad samo da se oporaviš i u IVF priču upadaš ajmeeeeeee jedva čekam da vibramo iz petnih žila za tebe  :Wink: 

pozz svim mojim dragim curkama, ja sam u petak na preglediću kod dr. Š. i na dogovoru za Femaru u trećem misecu, jedva čekam!!!  :Yes:

----------


## Blekonja

a baš sam smotana na pregledu (koja je ovo umanjenica uff - preglediću  :Shock: )   :Embarassed:

----------


## bublica3

*Denny* super  :Klap:  veselim se s tobom  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever: 

*Blekonja* kod tebe će bit mali pregled VELIKA BETA  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## prima

*Denny*  :Klap: , sad u boj

*gargamelice* javi kad obaviš razgovor sa B
 i ja se pripremam uskoro do Firula.Čekam nalaze briseva.

----------


## goa

*Denny,,*curo, to su super vijesti! Nadam se da taj oporavak kratko traje i da ćeš uskoro istim putem sa sretnim završetkom!
*Blekonja,*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, pa to su onda tri femarke ovaj mjesec, prepredobro!
Ja jedva čekam da malo slavimo i na ovom topicu!

----------


## ketyy

Bravo Denny to su super vijesti,tako sam radosna zbog tebe..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Blekonja,bublica,goa puno srece u vasim postupcima,nadam se da ce svi biti dobitni...... :Klap: 

Ja krecem u ponedjeljak za Mb i ostat cu do kraja tako da vam necu moci javljati detalje,ali nadam se da ce sve proci u redu

Svim curama veliki pozz

----------


## goa

*Ketyy,*pratim te ja na slovenskom topicu,vidim da si spremna za put, skupljaš informacije- vrati nam se trudna iz dežele  :Klap: !

----------


## Blekonja

> *Denny* super  veselim se s tobom 
> 
> *Blekonja* kod tebe će bit mali pregled VELIKA BETA



može ja sam za (šmrc ne daju mi više ni jedan smajlić)
i ketyy draga samo naprijed vidiš da nije ništa strašno i kao što kaže naša goa vrati nam se trudna cmoooooookkkk

----------


## zedra

Blekonja, pa ti si još smršavila!! :Klap: 
Bravoo! Pa kako ti to uspijeva??
Curke, sretno svima!!
Sorry na off topic..

----------


## Blekonja

zedra imaš pp

----------


## Pinky

> a ja sitno brojim kada cu popiti pivu u cast tvojih mariborskih curica 
> denny, nisam ni sumnjala  svaka cast junacino nasa!


stize piva  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## goa

Cure, imam pitanje za one koje su ovo već prošle. Sutra mi je punkcija, a od ponediljka me već boli stomak na dodir, osjećam bol i dok hodam i dok ležim i dok sjedim..Očito su jajnici dosta natečeni, samo ne znam jeli ova bol uobičajena ili ne..
*Vesnare, Bublice*, često mislim na vas, neka vam Femara donese sreću!
*Denny,*što brži oporavak ti želim!
*Blekonja,*javi nam kako je prošao dogovor u petak!

----------


## bublica3

> Cure, imam pitanje za one koje su ovo već prošle. Sutra mi je punkcija, a od ponediljka me već boli stomak na dodir, osjećam bol i dok hodam i dok ležim i dok sjedim..Očito su jajnici dosta natečeni, samo ne znam jeli ova bol uobičajena ili ne..
> *Vesnare, Bublice*, često mislim na vas, neka vam Femara donese sreću!
> *Denny,*što brži oporavak ti želim!
> *Blekonja,*javi nam kako je prošao dogovor u petak!


*Goa* sretno sutra na punkciji ~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  i dobar tulum u labu  :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler: 
javi se s novostima!

I normalno je da si napuhana i da te malo boli.

----------


## prima

*goa* mene su jajnici rasturali i sa laganom stimulacijom (nikad nisam imala punu stim.) Baš me jako bolilo, doduše nisam primjetila da boli na dodir, nego onako..bezveze.
Sretno sutra i dalje...

----------


## vesnare

Denny bravo za uspješnu operaciju i jedva čekam da te vidim na vlakiću za rodilište

Goa i meni je isto - već danas 6. dc sa femarom i osjećam jajnike, kao da sam vraški nastimulirana. Jedva čekam vijesti od današnje punkcije.

Blekonja - nadam se da ćeš se uskoro ukrcati na ovaj naš vlak

Bublica kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

Ja od danas na 2 gonala i u subotu novi UZV. Dr. P. veli punkcija možda već u ponedjeljak ili utorak. Jupiiiiiiii

Evo i od mene pitanje: treba li mi za punkciju spavaćica, papuče i kućni ogrtač? Trebam li nabaviti utriće? A daje li se HCG booster i inače šta se daje za štopericu? Pretpostavljam da i to mogu kupiti na CITO, kao i gonale?
A koji dan bude transfer u ovim laganim stimulacijama? Kada javljaju rezultat ili se zove? Ide li se uopće na blasticu?
I najvažnije na kraju - ima li kod njih smrzavanja js ako ih ima više i dobre su kvalitete?

----------


## goa

Ajmo redom..Zamrzavanja j.stanica ima, to mi dr.P. stalno ponavlja, valjda da me utješi jer ih ja imam za izvoz :Grin: .
Ne tribaju ti papuče i spavaćica, dobiješ kod njih one jednokratne.
Također i štopericu možeš preko njih, sve će ti dr. reći kad dođe vrijeme.
za transfer ne znam, 1.mi je put, pretpostavljam da zovu.

----------


## goa

E da, utrići tek iza transfera, njih možeš užicati na recept kod svog socijalnog ginekologa,inače su oko 45 kn, i da, naravno da idu na blastice, zadnje je naša Issa imala dvije, nažalost, nije uspjelo, ali eto..
Sve možeš pitati dr. bez ustručavanja.Sretno!

----------


## Pinky

> Denny bravo za uspješnu operaciju i jedva čekam da te vidim na vlakiću za rodilište
> 
> Goa i meni je isto - već danas 6. dc sa femarom i osjećam jajnike, kao da sam vraški nastimulirana. Jedva čekam vijesti od današnje punkcije.
> 
> Blekonja - nadam se da ćeš se uskoro ukrcati na ovaj naš vlak
> 
> Bublica kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
> 
> Ja od danas na 2 gonala i u subotu novi UZV. Dr. P. veli punkcija možda već u ponedjeljak ili utorak. Jupiiiiiiii
> ...


utrice uzmi na recept, normalno.
hcg booster ti se daje odmah nakon transfera i dati ce ti za doma da si das tamo neki 5.-6. dan poslije transfera. 
ja nisam bila na laganim stimulacijama ali sam reagirala prvi puta sa 2 folikula (i 2 js) drugi puta sa 3 folikula (opet samo 2 oplodjene) i meni nikada nisu isli na blastice. uvijek mi je bio transfer 3. dan nakon  punkcije, osmostanicnih ili sestostanicnih. zovu te dan nakon punkcije da ti kazu je li se koja oplodila i kad ce otprilike biti transfer.

----------


## Pinky

> Cure, imam pitanje za one koje su ovo već prošle. Sutra mi je punkcija, a od ponediljka me već boli stomak na dodir, osjećam bol i dok hodam i dok ležim i dok sjedim..Očito su jajnici dosta natečeni, samo ne znam jeli ova bol uobičajena ili ne..
> *Vesnare, Bublice*, često mislim na vas, neka vam Femara donese sreću!
> *Denny,*što brži oporavak ti želim!
> *Blekonja,*javi nam kako je prošao dogovor u petak!


kako mokris? ukucaj u pretraznik ovdje i na googlu hiperstimulacija pa procitaj malo. pij dosta tekucine. sretno!

----------


## Blekonja

> kako mokris? ukucaj u pretraznik ovdje i na googlu hiperstimulacija pa procitaj malo. pij dosta tekucine. sretno!


goa sretno sutra i potpisujem pinky u ovo u vezi mokrenja, to sam ti i ja tila napisat....
cure moje evo ja se spremam za sutra na razgovor sa dr. Š. za Femaru nadam se da nas neće ništa spriječit u tome....jedva čekam 
puno vas volim i čitam 
denny brzo nam se oporavi  :Love:  
bublice kako si danas?
Vesnare još malo  :Very Happy: 
svima ~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba  :Kiss:  vas sve

----------


## Vaka

Draga Denny, želim ti brz oporavak, prije nego li udari pravo proljetno sunce! 
Vidim da si prije 10 mjeseci bila i na laparotomiji. 
Kako je to izgledalo i gdje si bila na operaciji?
I gdje su ti bili smješteni miomi, jesu li smetali endometriju?

----------


## goa

Cure, hvala na savjetima! O hiperstimulaciji sam pročitala sve šta je napisano, buni me jedino šta kažu da se simptomi  razviju par dana iza punkcije pa je zasad rano o svemu govoriti.Mokrim uredno, dapače, ja sam lik koji ne može zaspati ako ne izbaci i zadnju kapljicu iz sebe  :Yes: .  Jučer mi je dr. ultrazvuk popratio sljedećim komentarom: Brrrrrr!
 Vi znate da je naš dr.P. jedna osebujna osoba, ali nije baš reakcija koju želiš čuti u ovoj situaciji, i tako se rasplinuo moj san o jednom bezbrižnom MPO postupku!
*Vesnare,* čitala sam da si i ti doživjela hiper davnih dana pa ako mi, ne daj Bože, zatriba koji savjet, obratit ću ti se!

----------


## Blekonja

goa ja ću ti poželiti da sve bude ok i ako i bude lagana hiperstimulacija to može biti i dobro jer je nama ovdje dobro znana baky upravo na laganoj hiperstimulaciji u prvom IVF ostala trudna i nedavno i rodila, to ja želim i tebi, naravno * bez hiperstimulacije* ako ne mora!!!!! ma bit će sve ok ne brini!!!!

----------


## vesnare

Goa držim fige danas da sve prođe OK

cure hvala na brzom odgovoru. Još ću ja vas udaviti u ovom postupku

----------


## goa

Što je s našom *Denny?*Nadam se da se opravlja brzinom svjetlosti, a možda se izgušta i na snijegu, gore ga sigurno ima!
*Blekonja,*javi kako je prošao dogovor!
*Vesnare, Bublice,* nek sve ide svojim tijekom i nek urodi plodom!
Ja sam,eto, jutros snijela svoja jaja, lipo se oboružala knjigama i daljinskim, inače uvik umišljam da se ovaj svit ne može okretati bez mene  :Grin: , ali danas će morati, meni je ovo wellness!

----------


## bublica3

*goa* kako je bilo? Jeli te bolilo? Želim dobar tulum u laboratoriju  :Very Happy: ~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## goa

Bolilo jest, unatoč svim inekcijama, mogu samo zamisliti kako je bez  :Shock: , ali prošlo je, sad čekamo dalje.. Hvala ti na dobrim željama, ma svima vama cure!

----------


## IRENA456

uh goa,kad sam pročitala da si imala 22 jajne stanice cila sam se naježila
nije ni čudno da je Poljak onako reagira
pazi se,odmaraj i pij dosta tekučine jer hiperstimulacija može nastupit i nakon punkcije i nakon transfera
sretno i pratim šta se događa
našoj novoj trudnici s Cita ,malenoj2,iskrene čestitke 
svim ostalim curama želim naravno isto ono šta i sebi

----------


## ketyy

Goa samo da ti pozelim sretno dalje... :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Ajme goa koja si tgi kokoca 22 js fantastičan rezulata. biće to ok, samo sada malo više tečnosti posebno vode i ne brini se.
A joj kavih će tu lijepih embrija da bude, vidjećeš draga moja. Uživaj sada i čekaj svoje blastice za 5 dana da ih smjeste kod mamice.

----------


## goa

*Rozalija ,*vidiš, sunčane naočale ti nisu ovaj put tribale nakon nalaza bete  :Wink: , nek ti bude blažena trudnoća!
*Ketyy,*sretan ti put u ponedjeljak, i naravno, plodan boravak!

----------


## Ti

Cure sretno u postupcima, složit ću se s irenom u zeljama.
kod mene loše. 3. aih zavrsio je neuspjehom!
puse

----------


## Blekonja

ajme Ti žao mi je ma najbolje kad sve ovo malo prođe probat IVF bez njega očito ne ide,  :Love:  te draga

malena2 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bravo čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 

goa bravo za hrabrost i izdržljivost, sada ćemo vibrat iz petnih žila, ma ti ćeš sigurno biti naša sljedeća trudnica  :Grin: 
bublice  :Klap:  za danas, ti i  malena2 ulile ste mi neku nadu  :Yes:  
ketyy mislimo na tebe, 
denny kako si nam??
pozz svim ostalim curkama volim vas sve 

čujemo se večeras kad se vratim od dr.Š cmmmmmmok

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure sretno u postupcima, složit ću se s irenom u zeljama.
> kod mene loše. 3. aih zavrsio je neuspjehom!
> puse


bas mi je zao   .............. :Love: ..... :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

*IRENA* draga kada ćeš nas ti iznenadit? Nadam se da si dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:

----------


## goa

Žao mi je, *Ti,,* danas su mi tako podvojeni osjećaji- koliko sam tužna zbog tebe, toliko sam sretna zbog *Malene2* i njene bete  :Very Happy: ,tako je to valjda u životu..

----------


## bublica3

Drage moje dobro jutro  :Coffee:  Evo jedna lipa kavica pod suncem.
Čestitam trudnicama  :Sing: 
*Ti* žao mi je, bit će dobitan IVF! 
*Denny* nadam se da se dobro oporavljaš  :Kiss: 
*Ketyy* mislim na tebe i sretno u postupku ~~~~~~~  :Very Happy: 
*Vesnare* nadam se da ćemo se zajedno radovat  :Wink: 
*Blekonja* i ti uskačeš u vlakić sreće uskoro.. (malo mi je smailića)
*Cure svima sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Ja sam krenila jučer s Menopurima.

----------


## vesnare

*Blekonja* jel pao dogovor?
*Goa* kakvo je stanje s tvojim js? Ima li novosti kad je transfer?

Samo da izvijestim da mi je u utorak punkcija, ali će je radi netko drugi jer je dr. P popodne.

----------


## Denny

Evo me kući svojoj najdražoj!  :Very Happy: 
Da je sve idealno, baš i nije, boli poprilično, već me malo i panika hvata radi toga. Doktor me upozorio da smo tek na početku, da se još svašta može iskomplicirati i da nitko ne smije dirati oko osim njega, tako moram u petak opet gore na kontrolu. Nema mi druge nego strogo odmarat i nadat se da će proć i da će i dalje bit sve ok. E da, neki dan su mi slikali oko za neki časopis, izgleda da su jako ponosni na svoj rad (ili sam ja toliki unikat!)  :Laughing:  

*malena2, rozalija*  JUPIIIIII!!!!! Čestitam od srca trudnice naše!!!  :Very Happy: 
*goa* WOOOOOWWWW!!!! Stvarno sam se zabrinila kad ti je rekao ono "brrrr...." ja se ponadala da će bit bar "sridnja žalost" kad ono.... *BRRRRR!!!!!* 
Ma znaš sve, sretno do neba i nazad!!! 
*blekonja* počelo je počelo!!! Bit će to super, vidit ćeš!
*bublice* bravo za start, sretno s menopurima!
*vesnare* sretno danas na uzv! Za punkciju ti ne treba ništa, samo lipe, zrele stanice koje će za 9 mj. donit Anti bracu ili seku! Haha... ili oboje... Sretnooooo!!!!
*marija5* čestitam na malom prirodnom čudu! Daj nam Bože još takvih!
*ketyy* sretan ti put po bebicu, mislim na tebe.
*gargamelici, zlatici, natici, primi* i svim curkama koje kreću u juriš na naš kbc želim puno upornosti, dobre živce i da nas ubrzo razvesele velikim betama!
*Vaka* poslat ću ti pp za miome, bila je cijela tema o tome da sad ne pišem ponovo ovdje. Ajme kad se i njih sjetim, muka mi dođe...! 
*IRENA* oćemo skupa u postupak? Baš mi treba neko da ga tlačim tih dana...  :Grin:  
*Ti* baš mi je žao šta nije uspilo... Nadam se da ćemo uskoro zajedno u nove pobjede!
*Crvenkapice* ~~~~ evo malo za tetu betu!

Vidim iz priloženog da je samo pitanje dana kad će nam osvanit nova trudnica! Idem smišljat čestitke! 

Nemam pojma zašto me usred svega puca ovoliki optimizam. Možda od ovoliko akcije, ili od ovog sunca vani... Jednostavno imam osjećaj da će sve nekako bit OK. Cure sretno vam svima.  :Heart: 
Nakon ovoga svega, nekako sam se uvjerila da su čuda u malim stvarima - ne možeš ih predvidjeti, ali te iznenade kad ih najmanje očekuješ.

----------


## vesnare

Denny :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prima

*Denny*  :Naklon:

----------


## goa

*Denny is back in action !* Vidim ja da si nam se ti oporavila, draga,  pravi "denijevski" post ponovo na djelu!
*Blekonja,* :Cekam: , šta je doktor rekao?
Mene nitko nije zvao! Od 11-12 sam lagano počela provjeravat da nema slučajno kakav propušteni poziv, pa da se nekim čudom nije ton isključio  :Laughing: ,pa sam onda već otišla u mislima stranputicom tipa "bit će su sve nezrele ili prezrele", pa sam zaključila da to nema nikakvog smisla i da neću nikakvu depru na ovako lip dan i to je to!Dobro se fizički osjećam, dobre sam volje i u dobrim sam rukama! Sigurno Cito ekipa zna šta radi!
Svima vama  :Kiss: , a posebno *Vesnare* za punkciju i* Bublici* za dobru reakciju na Menopure!

----------


## zlatica

pozdrav svima.......a posebno curi koja je čekala u četvrtak cilo jutro na dr B.Dočekala sam ga i scenarij je bio kakav sam i priželjkivala,išli smo odmah po ljekove....i evo me treči dan u stimulaciji!Možda ne pišem često, ali vas pratim...i sreeeeeeeeetno svima!

----------


## Blekonja

cure moje evo me.....dogovor je pao idemo sa Femarom... dr. je bio super i kao što kaže goa jednostavno mislim odnosno znam da sam u dobrim rukama, virujem im i super se osjećam....baš nekako pozitivno!! napravili smo i uzv sve je ok, endometrij super (sredina ciklusa mi je), jajnici ok ma sve ka po špagu....stvarno jedva čekam imam neki dobar feeling ovaj put i samo brojim koliko još (ali me muči pošto mi je prošla menga zakasnila 9 dana koliko ću na ovu morat čekati, ali dočekat ću ja nju mamicu joj njenu  :Grin: ) 
goa idu sigurno  na blastice držim fige, 
denny falila si nam sa ovako lipim postovima,
vesanre sretno  :Smile:  
svima šaljem koljektivizirane pozdrave..... idem tjedan dana na Hvar nemam tamo internet  :Crying or Very sad:  pa neću biti s vama, ali u mislima ću biti 100% zato unaprijed želim puuuuno trudnica dok se ne vratim, ustvari kad bolje razmislim..... to je zapovijed  :Yes:

----------


## Natica

> pozdrav svima.......a posebno curi koja je čekala u četvrtak cilo jutro na dr B.Dočekala sam ga i scenarij je bio kakav sam i priželjkivala,išli smo odmah po ljekove....i evo me treči dan u stimulaciji!Možda ne pišem često, ali vas pratim...i sreeeeeeeeetno svima!


Zlatice, ocito nas ima vise sta smo u cetvrtak cekale dr. B., a na ovom smo forumu.
Trebat cemo neki znak raspoznavanja,  :Yes: . I meni je rekao da ubrzo krecem u postupak, cim prikupim svu potrebnu dokumentaciju (i, naravno, da se poklopi ciklus). Super mi je cut da su postupci krenuli!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LEA.st

I ja se pripremam za početak uskoro. *Zlatice, * kako to ide sa injekcijama? Mora li biti točno u navedeno vrime, ili se ipak može malo prilagodit poslu, sve nešto kombiniram kako ću kad počne.

----------


## rozalija

Danny draga moja ma niko ne zna napisati post kao ti a i ko naša pinky (koja nama fali) i napisati za svakog poneku lijepu riječ. Stvarno si srce i želim ti da se što prije opraviš a onda lov na bebača i da ti prvi postupak bude 100% dobitni. Čuvaj mi se i odmaraj a ja ti šaljem milion pusica.

----------


## rozalija

Blekonja moja draga naravno da će ovaj postupak biti dobitni svi mi vjerujemo da ćeš ti nama objaviti svoju lijepu betu uskoro. A naravno da si u dobrim rukama, dr. Šparac je divan i znam da će se on potruditi maksimalno da donese ossimjeh na tvoje lice i malog bebača u naručje. Sada se ti samo odmori lijepo na Hvaru, napuni baterije, još ako bude sunca izguštaj se a onda lagano u pobijedu po bebača.

goa neka neka oni nisu zvali stižu tu krasne blastice koje će vratiti mamicu jer će im tamo biti naljepše i narvno za devet mjeseci stižu dva mala  :Saint:  :Saint: .

Svim dragim curama sa potpomognute u Splitu želim puno sreće da ubrzo sve postanu mamice. Puno  :Kiss:  svima šaljem.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Usput vam javljam da nam se prije par dana pridruzila mala "gugica", rezultat nase ekipe iz Cita, a uz sve drage cura ovdje u svim trenutcima i sa predivnom podrškom to je stvarno bilo puno lakse...


Cestitam sa zakasnjenjem draga a malenoj Gugici dobrodoslicu zelim. :Heart:

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure evo malo inf s KBC  :Wink: 
ja cila sritna jer sam čula da su krenuli s svime ,ali uvik postoji ali !!!
Bar za našu dijagnozu ,meni još ostalo u petak uzet ljekove I potpis za pristanak kad je DR skuzio da nama treba punkcija 
testisa .
Naravno oni nemaju zamrzivac,čekaju ga  :Sad: 
pa ako bi i bilo spermija za zamrznuti ne bi mogli pa su  mi i DR B i Dr T objasnili da sa smrznutima možemo svaki mj u prirodnom ciklusu u postupak.
Nije to loše ali mi je dosta čekanja !!!!
Misle da bi ga oko 15.03 trebali dobit .
Eto to je ukratko jer sam se toliko nacekala da bi na kraju otišla kući bez ljekova  :Sad: 
Nisam odbijena ali ne mogu vam opisat ovaj osjećaj nemoci

----------


## Natica

Gargamelice, ne predaji si i ne padaj u očaj. Nije ni 15.03. tako daleko. Ovo je "igra" za strpljive. Čini mi se da je super i to da će ti moći raditi postupke svaki mjesec iz prirodnog ciklusa. Naravno, želim ti da vam sad uspije iz prve i da ti to dalje niti ne treba. Znam da si očajna, ali vjeruj mi da mjesec dana prije ili kasnije na kraju ispadne tako relativno. Samo ti budi pozitivna i dobre volje. Pokušala sam poslat pp, ali nešto očito radim krivo.
Svim curama veliki  :Love:

----------


## zlatica

*Natice!*postupci su krenili i ja sam silno ushićena....pripremi se i samo naprid,vidit ćemo se sigurno po kbc.
*Lea.st* injekcije se trebaju primat svaki dan u isto vrijeme(oscilacija 1 sat).meni je isto bilo nezgodno zbog posla ali sam shvatila da se možeš i mrvicu dogovarat...

----------


## zlatica

Cure molim vas jeli netko zna jeli ima zamrzavanja jajnih stanica u kbc?

----------


## vesnare

*Goa* što nam se ti ne javljaš? Mislim znam da je nedjelja i ne znam kakva je praksa na CITO, ali jesu li te zvali? Valjda će te onda zvati sutra? :Wink: 
Nemaš valjda hiperstimulaciju? S nestrpljenjem čekam tvoje novosti.
Naime, dva sam puta imala po 20 js i znam kako ti je. Puno tekućine i ne daj se!

*Belkonja*, jupiiiiiiiii. Jel tako da je divan osjećaj imati dogovoren postupak? Kao da si već trudna :Klap: 

*Gargamelic*, samo pomalo. Doći će i tvojih 5 minuta. :Yes:

----------


## goa

Nemam šta prijavit, drage moje, nikakvih vijesti,čak sam mislila i da imaju krivi broj! Čitala sam da obično zovu, možda zato što je upao vikend pa ništa! Hvala vam šta mislite na mene  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## gargamelica

Hvala cure na podršci ,sve ja znam "strpljen spašen " 
Iako meni taj jedan ciklus se čini tako daleko pa se slažem s vesnare dogovoren postupak je kao da si trudan .
Slično mi se događalo na VV i cila god je prošla dok nismo krenuli :Evil or Very Mad: 
Tako se sad od 9mj vrtim u krug :Sad: 
Natice pokušat ćo ti poslat pp bar za probu jer su nekima ukinili pp otkako su mijenjali look

----------


## gargamelica

zlatice koliko sam ja povezala ako nema zamrzivača mislim da još ne zamrzavaju ,nisam sigurna

----------


## fisica

imam jedno pitanje: prije dvadesetak dana sam bila na pregledu kod dr. budimira 1. put. salje me na inseminaciju. napravila sam sve pretrage i nabavila sva potvrde koje mi trebaju za postupak, ali me muči to što ne znam proceduru. naime, dr.b. nije bio pričljiv taj dan i bez problema mi nije odgovorio na pola mojih pitanja. zanima me da li se prije postupka moram javiti njemu ili samo dodjem osmi dan s uputnicom na ultrazvuk?

----------


## gargamelica

Može li mi netko objasnit oko pp poruka 
Ja sam odgovorila u okviru brzi odgovor ali mi kasnije tog odgovora nema nigdje ni u poslane pp.
Šta krivo radim ?

----------


## goa

Ništa ne radiš krivo, pri dnu stranice imaš opcije za čuvanje poslanih pp u inboxu, uključi ga i to je to  :Wink: !
*Fisice,*dobro nam došla, sigurna sam da će ti cure koje se muvaju po KBC-u sve objasniti! Sretno!

----------


## Natica

Fisice, ja stvarno ne znam kako ide postupak s inseminacijom. Ne znam je li netko vec radio inseminaciju na KBC, pa ima iskustva s postupkom. Mozda ti ne bi bilo lose otici jos jednom do njega, prije postupka ili se bar posavjetovati sa sestrom. Za umjetnu je meni rekao da dodjem 10-ak dana prije ciklusa da me pogleda na UZV i da onda (ako je sve OK) krenemo s postupkom. Ako ti je rekao kako ces doci do njega taj 8-i dan ciklusa, onda mislim da je sve OK. Ako to niste dogovorili, ja bi svakako otisla jos jednom na pregled. Dr. B. ni meni ne odgovori na bas svako pitanje, tj. ne izreagira na svaki moj komentar. Ja sam skuzila da ne odgovara na stvari koje nisu vazne, ali sve upute dobijes na vrijeme.

----------


## goa

*Vesnare,* nadam se da si dobila pp, internet me izluđuje, stalno se isključuje! Nek ti bude ugodna i dobitna punkcija!

----------


## goa

Uf, stvarno sam pegula, jučer su mi pukli usb priključci na laptopu ( ne pitajte kako ), a danas se jedva priključujem na internet. Najviše mi žao zbog laptopa jer kako mi je dr. već najavio da ću se naležati iza transfera,sad sam zakinuta skroz!
Moj transfer je u srijedu pa baš nešto razmišljam, mi svi nekako uvijek čeznemo za tim blastocistama, ako ih nemaš, vjerojatno se pitaš zašto je to tako, a s druge strane, ni one nisu garancija uspjeha, evo, još uvijek mi je tako žao kad se sjetim Isse!
*Blekonja,*gledam danas i jučer prognozu i žao mi šta ti neće biti sunčani Hvar, ali guštaj svejedno!
*Bublice*, kad će punkcija?

----------


## bublica3

*Goa* želim ti puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice da se prime za mamicu  :Very Happy: 
*Vesnare* sretno na punkciji i javi kako je prošlo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: 

Ja još ne znam kad mi je punkcija.

----------


## vesnare

Goa primila sam pp - sretno u srijedu na transferu
blastice su dobitne - definitivno (moj A. je jedan smrzlić blastica)

----------


## goa

*Vesnare,* ti si mi bila prva pomisao jutros pri buđenju, znaš sve što ti želimo, kako kaže naša Pinky, jedno dobitno zlatno jaje i javi nam kako je prošlo!

----------


## Denny

*goa* pa ništa nije sigurna garancija za uspjeh, ali blastice su nekako "najbolje što ti se može dogodit" u ovoj biti ili ne-biti IVF priči. Zato se lipo opusti, ti si svoje odradila. Želim ti miran transfer... ma već te vidim trudnu!  :Very Happy: 
*vesnare* sretno na punkciji, javi nam kako je prošlo! Želim ti lipe, zrele i dobitne stanice.
*bublice*  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Evo me drage moje - 8 jajnih stanica. Rekli su mi sutra javiti kad je transfer.
Prezadovoljna sam. Nadam se blasticama i možda kojoj smrznutoj za kasnije.
Hvala svima na vibrama :Zaljubljen: 

Goa čekamo sutra potpuni izvještaj!
Bublice vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## goa

Osam stanica, odlično,  :Very Happy: , pogođena stimulacija očito, nekako sam femaru svrstavala u blage, ali tebi je kombinacija s gonalom sjela!Tko je radio punkciju? Neka bude blastocista  :Klap: !

I ja sam presretna što ću doživjeti transfer, bio je upitan zbog hiperstimulacije, jutros me dr. zvao i kaže da je sve odlično, ako se simptomi nisu razvili dosada, onda vjerojatno i neće!
Ipak, čeka me ležeći položaj sljedećih dana, pa ću vam se rjeđe javljati jer mi je laptop na servisu, a to kod nas baš i ne ide brzo!Šteta, razbila sam igračku za iduće dane!
Svim curama želim sreću, a posebno *Bublici* koja je iduća na potezu i *Zlatici* za dobru stimulaciju!

----------


## vesnare

> Osam stanica, odlično, , pogođena stimulacija očito, nekako sam femaru svrstavala u blage, ali tebi je kombinacija s gonalom sjela!Tko je radio punkciju? Neka bude blastocista !


radio je dr. Š.
Bravo što će ipak bidi transfer! Nadam se da ćeš imati i puno smrznutih!
Javi nam se sutra.
vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zlatica

> Osam stanica, odlično, , pogođena stimulacija očito, nekako sam femaru svrstavala u blage, ali tebi je kombinacija s gonalom sjela!Tko je radio punkciju? Neka bude blastocista !
> 
> I ja sam presretna što ću doživjeti transfer, bio je upitan zbog hiperstimulacije, jutros me dr. zvao i kaže da je sve odlično, ako se simptomi nisu razvili dosada, onda vjerojatno i neće!
> Ipak, čeka me ležeći položaj sljedećih dana, pa ću vam se rjeđe javljati jer mi je laptop na servisu, a to kod nas baš i ne ide brzo!Šteta, razbila sam igračku za iduće dane!
> Svim curama želim sreću, a posebno *Bublici* koja je iduća na potezu i *Zlatici* za dobru stimulaciju!


*Goa* hvala puno na dobrim željama i uzvračam....danas mi je 5.dan stimulacije (Menopur i Decapeptyl) u četvrtak mi je uzv pa ću ćut nastavak.Ne znam jeli mi dobro bit ovako uzbuđena....
SRETNO u srijedu!

----------


## goa

*Crvenkapice,*još malo pa petak ~~~~~~ :Klap: 
Jeli nam se oporavljaš,*Denny?
*Kaže Vakula da će idući tjedan nastupiti ono pravo dugoočekivano proliće pa nam se ni Pinky neće moći više izgovarat na loše vrime  :Wink: !

----------


## Bebel

Za razinu opće informiranosti ... :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/tlakic/...06.html?pos=n1

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala  goa   sto mislis na mene......da da... jos malo pa moja beta....uf.....

_svim curkama  saljem  veliku pusu i sretno dalje............._

----------


## Pinky

ma evo citam ja vas, vibram, ne brinite, svaki dan vas otvorim i zavibram...
dotuklo me je ovo sa martininim gubitkom ivana, bas sam za u smece baciti...
bebelice draga, necu niti otvarati taj link...
ne zelim citati nista osim potpomognute u splitu i odbrojavanja, puna sam jada i bijesa. ne gledam vijesti i ne citam novine, ne zelim gledati nepismenog ličkog međeda koji mi krade zadnje nade da budem majka...
samo cekam da mi pukne film totalno pa da na sve medije posaljem pismo u kojem cu javno obzaniti njegove laži, zabrane prirodnjaka u svim klinikama, nedavanje ni minimuma lijekova, rezanje proracuna za mpo, a ako u svojoj fertilnoj dobi ne dobijem dite njega osobno cu tuziti sudu pravde za uskracivanje osnovnih ljudskih prava.
bolje mi je da ovde stanem, zabranjeno je psovanje na forumu, a sad bi rado prilipila nekoliko sočnih...

----------


## bublica3

Cure punkcija u čet ujutro  :Smile: 

Nadam se da će sreća zakucat na sva naša vrata. Očito treba imat čelićne živce, ne odustat i kad je najteže  :Love: 

Vesnare, Goa, Crvenkapica, cure u postupcima ~~~~s r e t n o ~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

Denny nadam se da je bolje oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

Goa sretno danas na transferu!
Bublica sretno sutra na punkciji!
Crvenkapica držim fige do petka ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## prima

svi nešto rade   :Klap: 

divno, ja želim svima da i uspiju  :Heart: 

*pinky*  :Yes:

----------


## goa

> ne zelim gledati nepismenog ličkog međeda koji mi krade zadnje nade da budem majka...a ako u svojoj fertilnoj dobi ne dobijem dite njega osobno cu tuziti sudu pravde za uskracivanje osnovnih ljudskih prava.


 :Wink:  prava tragikomedija,zapravo!
Moj transfer za koju uru, izgubila sam skoro 2 kila, to je dobro,znači da hiper popušta, jedva čekam pitati dr. koliko je bilo kvalitetnih jajnih stanica i koliko mi ih je zamrznuo.Šta ću kad volim imati rezervne planove  :Grin: , a nadam se iskreno da mi neće trebati!
Krenulo je i na ovom topicu, napokon, ima akcije, bit će i rezultata!
*Vesnare,*nek se dijele budući potomci  :Klap: !
*Bublice,*bezbolnu punkciju i kvalitetne stanice ti želim!I nadajmo se da ćeš u Sloveniju ići samo kao turist!

----------


## bublica3

Cure,.. trese!!  :Shock:  osijećam potres!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bublica3

a joj daj Bože da nam svima uspije ~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Klap: 

Ja bi u Maribor rađe na skijanje  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  

Sigurno je bio potres

----------


## rozalija

bublice, vesnare, goa sretno drage moje cure. Navijam iz petnih žila za Vas.

Pinky pa ti si legenda, s tobom sam nuajedno u akciji zvanoj "lov na ličkog međeda"

----------


## rozalija

Mislila sam na zajedno u akciji, a ne ovo što sam napisala

----------


## vesnare

Mene zvali da će transfer najvjerojatnije biti 3. dan (preksutra) ali će mi se sutra opet javiti oko podne - jedan sat.
Mislila sam da će ići na blastice jer ih je 8, ali šta je tu je.
Javim se sutra...

----------


## vesnare

Samo da se ispravim - ne nadam se da će mi oploditi svih 8, jer znam da se oplođuje maksimalno 3 po zakonu.
Samo sam se nadala da će iz razloga što ih je više pokušati sa 3 ići na blastice, a preostale zamrznuti.
Zna li netko kolika je cijena smrzavanja - može i na pp.
A gdje je Goa? Kako je prošao transfer?

----------


## goa

Sve je prošlo savršeno, najveće traume mi je zadao pun mjehur  :Laughing: , vraćene su mi dvije blastociste, a dr. reče, kad mi ova djeca porastu, mogu doći po nove članove, isplatilo se prestati pušiti  :Grin: 
Jedina muka mi je ležanje idućih par dana,ali imam kraljevski tretman svoga muža.
*Bublice,*sretno sutra,draga!
*Vesnare,*još je rano za prognoze!
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

sretno cure!!!!!!!!!
i meni taj mjehur zadaje najvise problema. zadnji put na transferu mislila sam da cu crknit. ločem ja,, ločem, a on kasni...
morala sam malo ispustiti da se ne popiskim coviku u facu, pa kad ih je vratio kaze lezite tu jos 5 min barem... sa onim gvožđem jos u meni...
ja ga pitam hoce li ovo gvožđe zarđati sad kad se popiškim po njemu? onda je skuzio da je vrag odnio šalu i odvidao me...
uf...

----------


## goa

> sretno cure!!!!!!!!!
> i meni taj mjehur zadaje najvise problema. zadnji put na transferu mislila sam da cu crknit. ločem ja,, ločem, a on kasni...
> morala sam malo ispustiti da se ne popiskim coviku u facu, pa kad ih je vratio kaze lezite tu jos 5 min barem... sa onim gvožđem jos u meni...
> ja ga pitam hoce li ovo gvožđe zarđati sad kad se popiškim po njemu? onda je skuzio da je vrag odnio šalu i odvidao me...
> uf...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Pita mene jeli pun za popucati, a pa nisam luda,bilo bi mokrih  :Grin: , ja sam fino našla zadovoljavajuću mjeru!

----------


## bublica3

cure hvala na dobrim željama. Molim vas recite mi šta moram ponjet za punkciju? Mislim na papuče, šta da obučem? Nisam još nikad u Cita radila punkciju.

Pinki iskidala sam se od smija  :Laughing: 

Goa da se prime mrvice želim ti puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
Vesnare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude dobar tulum u labu~~~~ :Dancing Fever:  :Sing: 

Denny, Blekonja, Irena, crvenkapica, Babel, Zlatica i sve ostale ~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Annna

Kao prvo da vas sve pozdravim i priključim vam se. U travnju 2009.g. prvi put sam kročila u Cita nakon duuuugoooo lutanja kod nekoliko gin i oduševila se iako je bilo šokantno jer su mi odmah preporučili 2 operacije laparo zbog ciste na jajniku (iako je moj prijašnji gin 2 i po god govorio i mene uvjeravao da to ne može biti razlog za neplodnost) i histeroskopiju zbog mioma (što moj gin nije niti vidio) ali to je sada ne bitno, nakon oklijevanja i niza dr okolnosti operirala sam sve to prije mjesec i po dana_riješila sam se nametnika- i sad se spremam zaputiti opet u Cito. Zanima me ako mi tko može odgovoriti-možda ispadam glupa-ali baš nemam puno vremena prelistavati sve stranice-kako ide ta potpomognuta oplodnja, što ti zapravo rade? MM je spermiogram super, meni su hormoni i prije bili dobri, a sad me valjda neće iznevjeriti. Gin u Citu mi je rekla kada to sve sredim da se javim pa da ćemo ići na tu potpomognutu jer ja i MM već 4 god bezuspješno pokušavamo imati bebicu, svi su ispočetka govorili da se ne brinem, da smo mladi, ali vrijeme prolazi i eto 4 godine ako ne i više prođoše a mi još bez bebača. Hvala svima unaprijed

----------


## goa

Ništa ne trebaš,*Bublice,*sve tamo dobiješ, samo budi natašte!

----------


## rozalija

> sretno cure!!!!!!!!!
> i meni taj mjehur zadaje najvise problema. zadnji put na transferu mislila sam da cu crknit. ločem ja,, ločem, a on kasni...
> morala sam malo ispustiti da se ne popiskim coviku u facu, pa kad ih je vratio kaze lezite tu jos 5 min barem... sa onim gvožđem jos u meni...
> ja ga pitam hoce li ovo gvožđe zarđati sad kad se popiškim po njemu? onda je skuzio da je vrag odnio šalu i odvidao me...
> uf...


A joj pinky pa ti si stvarno legenda, umirem od smijeha čitajući ovo što si napisala i sjetim se svoje muke na transferu u CITU po pitanju pišancije i punog mjehura  i željeza u mom tijelu. Da umreš od muke.

----------


## vesnare

ajme pinky :Laughing: 
nemam pojma kako ću to izdržati kad mi je slab mjehur, još i ono željezo :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zedra

Goa, ~~~~~~~~a mrvice!
daj mi molim te pojasni malo ovo za pušenje?
to je i moja borba...

----------


## goa

Ma to ja malo samu sebe  :Naklon: , pušim od 1. raz.srednje i to punim plućima, i evo stanka zadnja dva miseca zbog postupka. Mi smo ti privatno, sve plaćamo, a i općenito se nisam tila kasnije gristi i pitati jeli miožda utjecalo na nešto- na broj j.st., kvalitetu i uspjeh.. Nikad prije nisam bila u postupku pa ne mogu uspoređivati ni tvrditi da je do nepušenja, ali se s obzirom na mojih 35 g. mogu tući nogom u g..... za dosadašnji  rezultat  :Klap:

----------


## goa

> Zanima me ako mi tko može odgovoriti-možda ispadam glupa-ali baš nemam puno vremena prelistavati sve stranice-kako ide ta potpomognuta oplodnja, što ti zapravo rade? MM je spermiogram super, meni su hormoni i prije bili dobri, a sad me valjda neće iznevjeriti. Gin u Citu mi je rekla kada to sve sredim da se javim pa da ćemo ići na tu potpomognutu jer ja i MM već 4 god bezuspješno pokušavamo imati bebicu, svi su ispočetka govorili da se ne brinem, da smo mladi, ali vrijeme prolazi i eto 4 godine ako ne i više prođoše a mi još bez bebača. Hvala svima unaprijed


*Annna,*dobrodošla u klub!
Nažalost, morat ćeš dosta toga sama iščitati i informirati se oko potpomognute, puno je metoda, svaka je drukčija i ovisi o dijagnozama, to ti je nemoguće sad ovdje opisati, to je jedan proces koji se uči polako, a kreće od posjeta liječniku i dogovora, e to je ono što trebate napraviti, sretno!
*Vesnare,*pa kad je transfer?
*Crvenkapice,*čekamo betu!

----------


## vesnare

> Vesnare,[/B]pa kad je transfer?


javili mi da je transfer sutra u podne - doći s punim mjehurom i popiti u 11 onu tableticu.
Javili mi oko 13,00 sati, ali ja malo poslije odmorila (spava mi se od utrića).
Sutra vam javim ako mi budu rekli koliko stanični embriji i koliko js imam smrznutih ili ništa?

Bublice vibram za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

ee kad smo kod  tog zeljeza   ...meni  je ovaj put  dr.  ostavio   10 min  zeljezo u meni   :Shock:   poslije  inseminacije.....poludila sam.....mrzim  tu stvar.....i svaki put me boli kad   stavlja   :Rolling Eyes: .....
sutra  ujutro   put  sibenika   po betu...... :Yes:

----------


## Denny

Denny vas puno pozdravlja i drži svima fige.Boli je oko, mora odmarat,javit će se kada bude mogla. 
Pozdrav od njenog muža.

----------


## vesnare

Crvenkapice držim fige :Very Happy: 
Denny što prije ozdravi :Love:

----------


## prima

*Annna* imaš tu sve lipo opisano http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

*Crvenkapice77* za visoku betu ~~~~~~~~~

*Bublice, vesnare* sretno sutra 

*Goa* odmaraj i čuvaj mrvice. Jesu ti zamrzli koju js? Kako to ide?
*Denny*~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prestane boliti,i da se brzo oporaviš, mužu dobrodošlica  :Yes: 
*zedra* to ti je lako, prestaneš pušit na početku svakog postupka, a kad zatrudniš nećeš onda počet ponovo.I to je to.
*Rozalija* kako mrvica?

*Natice, zlatice, Lea.st* hvala na uputama i sretno u postupcima

----------


## goa

> *Goa* odmaraj i čuvaj mrvice. Jesu ti zamrzli koju js? Kako to ide?


Nisam sritna zbog ovog šugavog zakona koji je na snazi, ali imala sam dosta js, 16 ih je zamrznuto, pa valjda će koja preživjeti odmrzavanje( mada bi bilo lipo da mi zasad ne zatriba :Grin: ), a dalje je opet sve rizik, hoće li se oploditi, hoće li se razvijati..Ali eto, u ciloj situaciji, bar neki tračak nade za budućnost..Choragon nisam dobila zbog hiper, nadam se da ni on neće faliti mojim mrvama..
Nema mi muža doma pa koristim situaciju, muvam se po kući, po njemu bih stalno ležala, pa nisam u gipsu!
*Vesnare,*transfer upravo u tijeku, zvonilo je podne, neka se fino udomaće!
*Bublice,*javi nam novosti iz laboratorija,rade li tvoji tamo nerede  :Grin: !
*Denny,*draga, ozdravi nam što prije  :Zaljubljen: !
I za kraj,*Crvenkapice,*divim ti se što si čekala betu do kraja, sve znaš, neka te usreći današnji dan  :Heart: !

----------


## vesnare

Evo me napokon. Bila prva na redu - vraćena tri embrija - jedan odličan, jedan vrlo dobar i jedan tako-tako, te imam tri oocite zamrznute (samo su dvije propale, što je super, super).
Dakle, choragon danas i u četvrtak, te 14 dana od danas test na trudnoću (biologica nam došapnula da možemo i koji dan prije).
Dobila sam i sličicu, što nisam nikad do sada, doc mi je objašnjavao cijeli postupak i baš sam nekako happy :Very Happy: 
*Goa* samo se ti čuvaj i pij puno tekućine, ato za choragon ti ništa ne znači :Wink: 
*Bublice*, čekamo izvješće kad je transfer!

----------


## crvenkapica77

moja beta je  0,00   :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

*Crvenkapica* žao mi je  :Sad:  Budi jaka i uporna  :Love:  mi smo tu da ti pomognemo! Drugi put će bit dobitno.

----------


## vesnare

Crvenkapica :Love:  idemo dalje, nema odustajanja

----------


## goa

A hebem mu misha, drži se ,*Crvenkapice,*

----------


## Annna

Hvala na odgovorima i pomoći! Ovoj neki IUI potupak čini se naj bezbolniji jer sam strašljiva za poluditi, da li je tko od vas bio na tome? Kako je prošlo? Jedva čekam poči na razgovor da vidim šta dalje. Velik pozdrav svima, super ste cure! :Smile:  E i još 1 pitanje kakva imate iskustva u Cito? Da li je boljei 1 tim od drugoga?

----------


## Blekonja

ekipaaaaa alooooo evo mene vratio se Šime....vidim da je veselo ovdje puno je nekih događanja samo vam se kratko javljam i vibram iz petnih žila svim mojim dragim suborkama  (bublica, goa, vesnare oprostite ako sam koga zaboravila)..... koje su primile svoje mrvičice da skačemo od sreće za  kojih 15-tak dana, a ima vas...... ima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

pozz svima i jedan veliki  :Love:  mojoj denny i nadam se da je oko sada bolje 
crvenkapica žao mi je  :Sad:  već vibram za sljedeći pokušaj ne predaj se  :Love:  

volim vas sve pozzzzzz

----------


## Blekonja

bublice oprosti   :Embarassed:   ti nam tek trebaš primiti mrvičice i nije na odmet unaprijed skakati, malo sam zbunjoza sutra sam ja ko nova  :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

Draga moja *Blekonja*, skači skači nije na odmet  :Very Happy:  treba nam puno pozitive sa svih strana :Very Happy:  ~~~~ ajmo~~~~ :Very Happy:  hop hop ~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~ sretno svima~~~ kolo sreće se okreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## bublica3

:Rolling Eyes:  malo sam se zanjela; skače se na odbrojavanju

----------


## goa

*Bublice,*sutra po svoje mrve, nek se lipo smiste  :Very Happy: !
*Blekonja,*pari se da si se baš lipo napunila energijom,post ti pršti pozitivom,e baš mi drago!
Ja sam danas cila centrifugirana, od straha,jutros me baš zabolilo i to je dovoljno da misli krenu u krivom smjeru, ali ne dam se ja, držim timun i dalje  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, pozdrav iz Zagreba! Čitala sam ovu vašu zadnju stranicu, pa me nešto iznenadilo/začudilo  :Smile:  O kakvom željezu to pričate na transferu? I nisam shvatila da li je slučajno ili baš morate imati puni mjehur na transferu??? Naime, mi obavezno svi idemo na wc prije i doktor ne koristi speculum (ako je to "željezo" koje spominjete - dakle, ono što se koristi na običnom gin.pregledu) nego samo gurne kateter unutra.
Eto, čisto me zanima...

----------


## ina33

Ma, i u KB Rijeka se ide na transfer punog mjehura, ako se dobro sjećam. U Mariboru praznog i drugdje praznog, baš se inzistira da se isprazni, zaboravila sam ono koje je obrazloženje, a posotji neko  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ina, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Mislim da to ovisi s kojom vrstom UZ rade ,tako su mi rekli .
U cita je uz vanjski pa mora bit pun mjehur  :Wink:

----------


## prima

željezo=speculum, to baš nisam sigurna kad koriste kad ne.
puni mjehur u cita obavezno zbog utrazvuka, na SD obavezno prazan-dok se transfer radio bez UZV, sad su i oni mijenjali.

Annna IUI je inseminacija (intrauterina inseminacija) ili AIH, i to su valjda svi što su tu prošli, neki i zatrudnili tako.Sretno.
Citov tim 1 su Š. i P., i tu je sigurno Š. najveće ime. Tim 2 je dr.A., meni osobno naj.Ti si kod nje?

----------


## Blekonja

> željezo=speculum, to baš nisam sigurna kad koriste kad ne.
> puni mjehur u cita obavezno zbog utrazvuka



i naravno puuuuuno sreće bublice danas nadam se da su mrvice u mame na sigurnom punnooo mislim na tebe  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## goa

Gledam ja tvoj potpis, *Blekonja,*ovaj zadnji redak, pa se pitam jeli stigla m.i kad ćeš nas početi izvještavati o novom dobitnom postupku  :Wink: !
Nadam se da nam Denny više ne boli puno!
Ja tamanim suhe šljive i jogurt za dobro jutro, moja osobna borba protiv zatvora, ovaj utrogestan je stvarno nuspojavan  :Grin: !
*Bublice,*za tebe hopa-cupam na odbrojavanju!

----------


## Blekonja

draga goa nije stigla trebala bi oko 20-tog, ali s obzirom da sam PCOS-ovka to ništa nije sigurno, a po plodnim danima (kojih izgleda imam po sluzi) meni bi jučer trebao biti sredina ciklusa što se nikako ne slaže s ovim 20-tim tako da će sigurno kasniti i uvijek je tako kad je trebam kasni i po 10 dana uhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Evil or Very Mad: 

bublice draga sretno i moram malo  :Very Happy: 
goa ti si 100% trudna to je gotova stvar sretno i tebi  :Very Happy: 

ma sretno vam svima da vas ne nabrajam, jer bi sigurno nekog zaboravila, a to ne želim!!!!

pozz svima

----------


## Pinky

> Novi br centrale za rodiliste je 551 111.
> Dr Budimir ti je cetvrtkom na ambulanti a dovoljno je doc s uputnicom i to ne prije 11h jer ćeš se bar kod njega nacekat dosta je temeljit pa se
> žene zadrze .
> Ja osobno nisam nikad bila kod Sunj i Gabrica pa neznam kakvi su .


molim cure koje su bile na kbc-u da mi kazu treba li mi uputnica za razgovor sa npr. dr. sunj, a ako treba sta na njoj treba pisati.
odgovor mi sto hitnije treba, hvala unaprijed

----------


## LEA.st

*Pinky,* bila sam u više navrata sa i bez uputnice,  mislim da za prvi put svakako moraš imat uputnicu, kasnije ovisno šta ti kaže.
Pripremi se na gužvu, ona je bila na godišnjem.
U četvrtak sam vidila da nije bilo previše gužve kod Budimira, ali svakako to potraje, bolje ne doć prerano.

----------


## Pinky

lea, sta treba pisati na uputnici?

----------


## Natica

> lea, sta treba pisati na uputnici?


 
Pinky, dovoljno ti je da na uputnici napišu pregled i da se upućuješ KBC Split. Negdje na uputnici i tako stoji da se radi o neplodnosti (makar mislim da to i nije važno).
Ja obavezno svaki put imam i uputnicu za UZV, jer nikad ne znam kad će dr. tit napravit i UZV, a za to treba posebna uputnica.

----------


## Pinky

hvala vam puno cure  :Heart: 

jos samo jedno pitanje: kada uzmem uputnicu, trebam li se telefonski najaviti i naruciti za pregled/razgovor ili samo doci?

----------


## bublica3

*Pinky* javi kako je prošao pregled, mene zanima koliko se čeka na postupak.

----------


## goa

> *Pinky* javi kako je prošao pregled, mene zanima koliko se čeka na postupak.


xxxx
I svim curama u KBC-u veliki  :Bye: , posebno Zlatici koja nam je u postupku, javi kako napreduje, ovdje ima znatiželjnih!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> lea, sta treba pisati na uputnici?



pinky  ..ja sam   bila   par puta  prije  godinu   ......uputnicu uzmes,,,,gin  zna sta treba na njoj pisati.....nista posebno...ime dr. ne treba.....zovnes doli sestru i vidis kad je dr. Sunj.....meni su uvijek govorili da dođem oko 9h....dođes tad  taj dan...  i javis se na salter  kod sesstre( sad su u novoj bolnici  ?)...kazes  kod dr. Šunj  da hoces ona ti dadne  broj  i cekas...ja sam znala cekat  do  11h..to je to....mislim da je dr. Šunj radila srijedom........uglavnom   nazoves  sestru i pitaj je  da se slucajno nije sta promjenilo...pozzzz

----------


## LEA.st

*Pinky,* ne treba se naručivat, baš tako kako crvenkapica kaže, dosta je doć i iza 10, ja sam jednom i u podne došla. Svakako se načekaš, ali sve se obavi. Jedne srijede su cure čekale i do 3.
Srijedom je dr Šunj, a četvrtkom dr Budimir.

----------


## bublica3

> Cure, pozdrav iz Zagreba! Čitala sam ovu vašu zadnju stranicu, pa me nešto iznenadilo/začudilo  O kakvom željezu to pričate na transferu? I nisam shvatila da li je slučajno ili baš morate imati puni mjehur na transferu??? Naime, mi obavezno svi idemo na wc prije i doktor ne koristi speculum (ako je to "željezo" koje spominjete - dakle, ono što se koristi na običnom gin.pregledu) nego samo gurne kateter unutra.
> Eto, čisto me zanima...


 
Interesantna stranica. Mislim da ćeš nać odgovor na pitanje o punom ili praznom mjehuru kod embrio trasfera http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryotransfer.htm


"
Smooth, efficient and effective embryo transfer
Best with a full bladder for good ultrasound visualization and a better angle between cervix and uterus

----------


## zlatica

drage cure i  skoro trudna Goa!
Ja sam zadovoljna tretmanom u kbc,kod dr B sam i sve teće ok,sutra primam štopericu aspiracija u čet.Ne znam šta bih vam još rekla..bila sam malo sumnjičava u početku ali sam odlučila "pročistit"glavu svih sumnji i veselo krenit!Mislim da se ne čeka dugo nakon što se pribavi papirologija.


> xxxx
> I svim curama u KBC-u veliki , posebno Zlatici koja nam je u postupku, javi kako napreduje, ovdje ima znatiželjnih!

----------


## zlatica

molim vas cure vi koje ste prošle ovo je li bolna aspiracija?

----------


## goa

> molim vas cure vi koje ste prošle ovo je li bolna aspiracija?


Pisala je naša Natica da ti daju neki koktelčić i ništa ne osjetiš, dakle,budi bez brige! Btw. jeli to ICSI ili IVF? Kakva ti je bila stimulacija-laganija ili udarna? Sretno ti i javi nam se na odbrojavanje da ti tamo vibramo i skakućemo  :Klap: !

----------


## zlatica

ICSI.Stimulacija je bila Decapeptyl i Menopur(2 ampule).Nakon koliko ćeš vadit betu i gdje?

----------


## goa

A gđu m. bi trebala dobiti oko petka( iš-iš), a beta tek za 10 dana, izludit ću u tom razdoblju, sebe i muža u kompletu, nemam pojma di ću je vadit, ja bi u vojnoj, ne znam može li se, nisam još ni uzela uputnicu..
Ponesi uložak na punkciju, moguće da ćeš krvariti malo, ništa strašno! Drago mi je zbog svih nas da napokon rade ICSI, ja sam i završila u Cita jer mi se nije više dalo čekati njihovu seobu i opremu i svašta..Želim ti kvalitetne stanice, laganu punkciju i naravno, stomačić u skoro doba  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Blekonja

> *Pinky* javi kako je prošao pregled, mene zanima koliko se čeka na postupak.



xx i mene baš interesira kakvo je stanje!!!

----------


## Blekonja

pinky obavezno nam se javi!!!! i mene interesira stanje u kbc!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*zlatice    sretno  i javljaj nam  sve  kako je  bilo,,,dali boli,nadam se da te nece  bolit  

goa   sretno.....iš iš iš   vjestica.....za betu  ~~~~~~~
pinky     ....cekamo.......

ostalim curkama  
*

----------


## prima

*Pinky* meni je pisalo upućuje se na KBC firule/ dg. sterilitas/ traži se : Vaš pregled.
Ako dođeš u 8, javiš se na pult i dobiješ broj, i onda možeš na kavu. Možeš i kasnije doć, pa dobiješ veći broj ili čekaš bez broja. Telefonski nemožeš ništa, ali možeš koji dan ranije doći u bilo koju uru pa se zapisat za dan koji ti triba za dogovor.

----------


## Annna

> Annna IUI je inseminacija (intrauterina inseminacija) ili AIH, i to su valjda svi što su tu prošli, neki i zatrudnili tako.Sretno.
> Citov tim 1 su Š. i P., i tu je sigurno Š. najveće ime. Tim 2 je dr.A., meni osobno naj.Ti si kod nje?


Da kod nje sam došla prije 10 mj prvi put i oduševila me je, to je bio prvi put da sam išla kod ženske gin. i sve pohvale! Ali ipak bolje vidjeti koji je tim uspješniji  :Smile:  Za 8 dana idem na pregled i razgovor da vidim kad bi mogao biti postupak jer sam laparo i histeroskopiju napravila prije 1,5 mj. Jedva čekam! Ne želim više gubiti ni dana. Što prije krenemo u to prije možemo očekivati  :Saint:

----------


## diana

Evo mene ponovo, pripremam se za Cito krajem sedmice sa svim nalazima,sve za sada super jos cekam nalaz cervikalnog brisa...brine me samo preporuka gineokologa za ICSI/IVF, to je jedan od papira koje moramo prikupiti...danas sam isla kod svog gin. na UZV i papa test, kaze sve super al imam malu upalu,nista strasno  :Sad:   Neznam dali ce me to sprijeciti za postupak ??? Takodje kad sam ga pitala za pismo preporuke za potpomognutu oplodnje samo je dodao na Gineokolosi Nalaz jednu recenicu "s obzirom na los spermogram supruga reporucuje se ICSI/IVF u poli. Cito", e sad neznam dali je to dovoljno dobro za dr. P. dali ce mi to prihvatiti jer je navedeno da se trazi "pismo preporuke" ??? Takodje ostala 2,od advokata i psihologa, to cu u Splitu al dali to trebam donijeti prije pocetka postupka ili mogu krenuti s postupkom pa donijeti naknadno ??? Bas sam se uspanicila, samo se nadam da ce u Petak sve biti uredu i da cemo krenuti s postupkom. Pretpostavljam da kad dr.P. pregleda sve nalaze koje samo skupili da se odmah krece sa stimulacijom, nerazumijem od cega zavisi dali ce biti dugi ili kratki protokol....??? al valjda cu znati ovaj vikend  :Smile: 

Goa, sve najbolje od srca  :Smile:  
Ostalim curama takodje  :Smile:

----------


## gugi32

Cure saljem vam bezbroj *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Danas nam je *thegirl* rodila curicu, 3660 gr tesku u 52 cm dugu...pusa curama.

----------


## Blekonja

bravo thegirl jeeeeeeeeeeeeee čestitamo od srca  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Interesantna stranica. Mislim da ćeš nać odgovor na pitanje o punom ili praznom mjehuru kod embrio trasfera http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryotransfer.htm
> 
> 
> "
> Smooth, efficient and effective embryo transfer
> Best with a full bladder for good ultrasound visualization and a better angle between cervix and uterus


*Bublica*, hvala na linku!

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky* meni je pisalo upućuje se na KBC firule/ dg. sterilitas/ traži se : Vaš pregled.
> Ako dođeš u 8, javiš se na pult i dobiješ broj, i onda možeš na kavu. Možeš i kasnije doć, pa dobiješ veći broj ili čekaš bez broja. Telefonski nemožeš ništa, ali možeš koji dan ranije doći u bilo koju uru pa se zapisat za dan koji ti triba za dogovor.


hvala cure, evo uzela sam uputnice i nactrati cu se u 8 gore. javim kad se vratim doma sta je i kako je bilo...
nadam se uspjesnom dogovoru za icsi u 5. mjesecu...

----------


## vesnare

*pinky* sretno na dogovoru :Klap: 
*thegirl* čestitke na curki :Very Happy:

----------


## katica

Poklanjam 3 injekcije  Decapeptyla od  0,1 mg vrijedi do 06/2010. 
Javite se na forum a podatke ćemo razmjeniti preko pp.

----------


## bublica3

Katica imaš pp

----------


## Natica

> drage cure i skoro trudna Goa!
> Ja sam zadovoljna tretmanom u kbc,kod dr B sam i sve teće ok,sutra primam štopericu aspiracija u čet.Ne znam šta bih vam još rekla..bila sam malo sumnjičava u početku ali sam odlučila "pročistit"glavu svih sumnji i veselo krenit!Mislim da se ne čeka dugo nakon što se pribavi papirologija.


Za punkciju također pročisti glavu i kreni veselo i sigurno će ti bit lakše. Kao šta je Goa već rekla, dobiješ neki koktel kroz infuziju (kao neka lagana anestezija). Zamanta ti glavu, zatvoriš oči... nije da ne osjećaš ništa, ali nije nikakva koma. I sve traje dosta kratko. Nakon toga sam ja čak i odspavala malo. Ponijela sam vode i štapiće i malo i pojela i popila nakon punkcije (pošto prije treba bit na tašte). Ništa ne brini.

----------


## zlatica

hvala puno *Natice* nadam se da će proć ok,smišljam neku mantru koju ću vrtit u glavi onako omamljena...
E i htjela bi ohrabrit sve cure koje kreću na kbc da se ne čeka strašno i da je nekako lipo krenilo,osjećam lipu energiju i od dr a i ostalih!samo veselo!

----------


## goa

Pitanje: može li se beta vaditi u vojnoj bolnici gore na transfuziologiji i kod koga uzimam uputnicu:ginekologa ili dr. o.pr.?
*Pinky,*čekamo dojmove, nadam se da nisi pustila korijenje tamo u čekaonici  :Grin: !
*Crvenkapice,*svaka čast na ponovnoj akciji, samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## Blekonja

> *Pinky,*čekamo dojmove, nadam se da nisi pustila korijenje tamo u čekaonici !
> *Crvenkapice,*svaka čast na ponovnoj akciji, samo hrabro naprijed!


X potpisujem ovo pinky di si nam??



nažalost draga goa ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje ja sam zadnji put vadila betu u analize iako sam prokrvarila, ali eto za svaki slučaj, a sada mislim vaditi u Cita....nadam se da će ti netko drugi pomoći!!!!

----------


## bublica3

*goa* beta s uputnicom se može vaditi u bolnici na firulama. Ulaz lijevo pokraj hitne pomoći. Tamo sam ja znala koji put vadit.

----------


## Natica

> Pitanje: može li se beta vaditi u vojnoj bolnici gore na transfuziologiji i kod koga uzimam uputnicu:ginekologa ili dr. o.pr.?
> *Pinky,*čekamo dojmove, nadam se da nisi pustila korijenje tamo u čekaonici !
> *Crvenkapice,*svaka čast na ponovnoj akciji, samo hrabro naprijed!


 
betu možeš slobodno vaditi na firulama. ja sam je uvijek tamo vadila. nalaz bude isti dan.

----------


## prima

> Pitanje: može li se beta vaditi u vojnoj bolnici gore na transfuziologiji i kod koga uzimam uputnicu:ginekologa ili dr. o.pr.?
> *Pinky,*čekamo dojmove, nadam se da nisi pustila korijenje tamo u čekaonici !
> *Crvenkapice,*svaka čast na ponovnoj akciji, samo hrabro naprijed!


ako se beta radi na križinama onda neće biti na transfuziji nego kat ispod u centralnom labu.A njihov broj je 557-465 i ljubazno na tel. daju informacije šta rade, šta ne. Usput, oni rade i sve hormone koji nam tribaju, a gužva je puno manja nego na nuklearnoj na firulama.
Ovo šta je bublica3 napisala za firule, provjereno može, tu sam jednom vadila.Up. mi je dao ginekolog (soc.).
Di se to vadi u Cita? Ja znam samo za lab.Lore Dukić (u istom hodniku ko i Cito), ali oni šalju krv u Analize, ne daju nalaz mailom, i duže se čeka nego u Analize.

----------


## bublica3

> ako se beta radi na križinama onda neće biti na transfuziji nego kat ispod u centralnom labu.A njihov broj je 557-465 i ljubazno na tel. daju informacije šta rade, šta ne. Usput, oni rade i sve hormone koji nam tribaju, a gužva je puno manja nego na nuklearnoj na firulama.
> Ovo šta je bublica3 napisala za firule, provjereno može, tu sam jednom vadila.Up. mi je dao ginekolog (soc.).
> Di se to vadi u Cita? Ja znam samo za lab.Lore Dukić (u istom hodniku ko i Cito), ali oni šalju krv u Analize, ne daju nalaz mailom, i duže se čeka nego u Analize.


Ovo pokraj hitne je dobra solucija, jer se ne čeka skoro ništa, samo mislim da se mora doć prije 10.
Zadnji put sam i ja vadila u laboratoriju pokraj Cita kod Lore Dukić (košta nešto manje nego u analize!) Gotovo je jako brzo i meni su poslali e-mailom. Prima možda prije nisu slali mailom, ja sam betu vadila u 12.mj tamo.
.

----------


## goa

Cure,hvala na odgovorima! Zanima me još koliko košta beta kod Cita? Iskreno, užasavam se podizanja tog nalaza..

----------


## bublica3

Goa vibriram za tvoju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~VELIKU BETU~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ne sijećam se točno cijene, ali oko 130 kn

----------


## goa

Ajde, nije strašno, ionako ne namjeravam trošiti lovu na testove pa se mogu ovdje počastiti, ako ne procurim dotad, naravno..
Mm ima onu teoriju o optimizmu-znate već, misli pozitivno pa će ti se to i dogoditi. Ja mu na to uvijek spustim protupitanjem-zar sve cure na forumu nisu više-manje tako htjele i mislile,a vidi nas! Ja sam po prirodi skeptik, i na ispite sam izlazila s početnom mišlju-ajme meni, past ću, a zapravo se nadam suprotnom, takav obrambeni mehanizam..
*Bublice* , nisam ti nešto vele pobožna, ali te spomenem kad razgovaram s Njime, i Vesnare, i sve nas..
*Zlatice,*sretno sutra na punkciji~~~~~~~~za kvalitetne stanice!
*Denny,* čekamo tvoj prvi proljetni post!

----------


## prima

> ... Prima možda prije nisu slali mailom, ja sam betu vadila u 12.mj tamo.
> .


 a ja u 10/2007   :Laughing: 
drago mi je da su promijenili politiku, jer ja doslovno radim 10 koraka od njih, a do analize se ipak moram provozat.

----------


## goa

> Evo mene ponovo, pripremam se za Cito krajem sedmice sa svim nalazima,sve za sada super jos cekam nalaz cervikalnog brisa...brine me samo preporuka gineokologa za ICSI/IVF, to je jedan od papira koje moramo prikupiti...danas sam isla kod svog gin. na UZV i papa test, kaze sve super al imam malu upalu,nista strasno   Neznam dali ce me to sprijeciti za postupak ??? Takodje kad sam ga pitala za pismo preporuke za potpomognutu oplodnje samo je dodao na Gineokolosi Nalaz jednu recenicu "s obzirom na los spermogram supruga reporucuje se ICSI/IVF u poli. Cito", e sad neznam dali je to dovoljno dobro za dr. P. dali ce mi to prihvatiti jer je navedeno da se trazi "pismo preporuke" ??? Takodje ostala 2,od advokata i psihologa, to cu u Splitu al dali to trebam donijeti prije pocetka postupka ili mogu krenuti s postupkom pa donijeti naknadno ??? Bas sam se uspanicila, samo se nadam da ce u Petak sve biti uredu i da cemo krenuti s postupkom. Pretpostavljam da kad dr.P. pregleda sve nalaze koje samo skupili da se odmah krece sa stimulacijom, nerazumijem od cega zavisi dali ce biti dugi ili kratki protokol....??? al valjda cu znati ovaj vikend


Neki postovi se stvarno pojavljuju misteriozno naknadno ili se to meni samo čini?!*Diana,* to je sigurno razlog što ti nitko dosad nije odgovorio! Vrsta protokola ti ovisi o tvojoj hormonalnoj slici ( hormone si sigurno vadila!), a nama je konkretno preporučen dugi zbog veće uspješnosti. Na prvom dogovoru ja sam čak htjela samo prirodni ciklus isprobati, ali sam na kraju poslušala dr. i nije mi žao.U dugi protokol se u pravilu kreće oko 21. dc, ali ima raznih varijacija na temu. Ja sam potvrde psihologa i pravnika obavila nekako baš na početku postupka, a s obzirom da ti još ne znaš kad će to biti, opusti se, ionako sve obaviš u par sati. I za preporuku će ti sve dr. reći,ne brini, naša je slična vašoj.Mala upala koju imaš, vjerojatno gljivice, pij puno jogurta ili lactogyn ili imaš uzeti Vagi C vaginalete, sve to pomaže. Želim ti da ti i posljednji bris bude uredan!
P.S. mislim da se postovi novih članova pojave naknadno, ali ne kužim zašto!

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozzz  cure.....
gdje nam je pinky?.....

----------


## Blekonja

> pozzz  cure.....
> gdje nam je pinky?.....



da da  :Yes:  gdje si? informacija smo gladne (i još štošta nečega u PMS - u sam vražijem mogla bi ovaj kompić pojest sad (uh nije  :Laughing:   virujte, napola sam luda)

pozz svim mojim curkama ovdje vidim da pitate za cito i vađenje bete kod njih....ovako vam je 130.00 kn košta, treba doć ranije, odnosno do nekih 11h da vam za oko 2-3 sata bude nalaz ovo je provjereno... jedna moja jučer vadila betu nažalost  :Sad:  negativna!!!

volim vas sve i navijam za vas bublice, goa, vesnare i sve ostale curke, a sretne fige držm našoj denny da tlak stvarno padne i da masaže uspiju  :Rolling Eyes:   denny čuvaj nam se!!!

----------


## diana

Hvala ti goa od srca  :Smile:  smirila si me  :Smile:  Posljednji nalaz juce podigla; uredan, svi nalazi su mi uredu,vidjecemo ovaj vikend s dr.p. sta dalje, vjerovatno ce nam odrediti dugi ili kratki protokol…I ja sam mislila probati s prirodnim ciklusom al vidjecemo s dr.
A psihologa i pravnika onda obavim pocetkom Aprila…osim ako dr nebude insistirao ranije, od Aprila prestajem raditi pa ce mi biti lakse odradjivati sve sto je potrebno, ovako svako malo trazim slobodno pa me cudno gledaju. Jedna stvar sto mi gin. rece na pregledu “maternica vam je malo “zavaljena” al to je ok”, sta mu to znaci pojma nemam.
Hvala goa na savjetu za upalu; jogurt inace nepijem al sad sam pocela, lactogyn tabletu zadnju sam juce popila ,to mi je vec druga kutija, dali da kupim i trecu ili pauziram?
Takodje uzimam tablete brusnice s C vitaminom (urinarne infekcije dobijem bez problema pa ovo za prevenciju)  i tablete cesnjaka (rekose mi da je dobar za bakterije a kod mene je to cesto), folacin takodje (dr.p preporucio). Goa javi sta ima kod tebe, hvala jos jednom  :Smile:  i sve najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## goa

*Denny,*  :Zaljubljen:  , da što prije budeš opet u formi!
*Zlatice*, sretno danas i javi nam rezultate!

----------


## zlatica

Vratila se s punkcije i onako je kako ste mi rekle nije bolno tek nelagodno.Izvađeno 6 js i to je sve šta znam...a znam malo.Dr T nije baš razgovorljiv i da zovem ujuro pa će mi sve reć.
Cure ima li neka od vas iskustva s heparinom?Nakon poz bete bi trebala odmah na inekcije.
Goa jeli te bolilo nakon punkcije?

----------


## goa

Mokrila sam krv u početku šta je normalno i kad je popustila injekcija, valjala sam se od bolova pa popila voltaren, popodne je sve bilo kao da se ništa nije ni dogodilo..
6 js ti je super rezultat za ovaj novi zakon, a Tandara će ti sve reći kad dođe vrime, ne brini. Znam da je heparin primala naša  *malena2* koja je sada trudna (  :Very Happy: ) probaj joj poslati pp, ne ustručavaj se. Sretno i javi kako napreduje!

----------


## goa

> Jedna stvar sto mi gin. rece na pregledu “maternica vam je malo “zavaljena” al to je ok”, sta mu to znaci pojma nemam.


Ja ti imam zavaljenu maternicu, mislim i Pinky i još tisuće i tisuće žena, ništa strašno, jednostavno malo drukčiji oblik od uobičajenog, meni je baš dr. P. rekao da ću morati održavati trudnoću, dakle mirovati kad dođe do nje baš zbog toga.
Lactogyn piješ po potrebi,možeš i prestati, samo nemoj papati slatko dok se to ne povuče, i sretno,javi nam šta si dogovorila  :Klap: !
Ovi tvoji postovi stvarno kasne!

----------


## diana

Hvala goa  :Smile:  U pravu si sto se tice mojih postova, nemam pojma zasto kasne! To sa zavaljenom maternicom nisam nikad prije cula al drago mi je da sam ovdje s vama jer stvarno je ovaj internet cudo, toliko informacija na jednom mjestu  :Smile:  Obozavam slatko al vec par sedmica totalno izbjegavam...sve osim kafe sa secerom  :Smile:  Hvala goa, sigurna sam da cu se ovaj vikend vratiti ovdje s novim pitanjima, cujemo se u Subotu i javim novosti  :Smile:  pusa  :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

Cure danas u S.Dalmaciji : " Odjel za humaVnu reprodukciju i endokrinologiju radi samo u jednom svom dijelu (potpomognuta oplodnja), no drugi dio tog odjela ne radi jer nema sestara koje bi se brinule o pacijenticama."

Cijeli članak:   http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...1/Default.aspx

----------


## prima

članak je traljav kao i inače   :Evil or Very Mad: . kako iz ovog shvatit šta se to ne radi? 

a stanje na kbc: u pravu su svi, ljudi im fali, triba pokrit one silne kvadrate. A neorganiziranost  :Evil or Very Mad: , dodatno daje šarm ciloj priči. Npr za doć do dr. na potpomognutoj moraš proć dvi sestre, prvu na pultu, koja upisuje pacijente i dijeli brojeve, pa drugu koja radi sa dr. Svejedno pacijenti ulaze preko reda, nezna se ko je na redu, stalno pristižu interni bolnički pacijenti i niko nema pojma otkud oni...
bila sam i u drugim bolnicama i opravdano trvrdim da kbc može poraditi na organizaciji posla, svi ćemo profitirati.

----------


## goa

Jedan jedini put sam bila u KBC-u s mužem na starom odjelu ginekologije, čekali smo Tandaru ( ajde, njega smo i dočekali ) i neku ginekologicu doslovno cilo jutro, možda zvuči razmaženo, ali, ljudi moji, tko još sebi može u današnje vrime priuštiti da toliko sati provede u čekaonici, a na kraju je gin. izašla i vrlo  otresito rekla da ona mora zapaliti jer je već pregledala 150 žena, pa smo je čekali još uru vrimena, mi i par trudnica za koje mi najviše bila muka koliko su već tu, i pukla sam i otišla, ne znam kako je po drugim bolnicama,sigurna sam da se i tamo čeka, ali bilo bi divno kad bi se MPO doktori samo time i bavili, fali zaposlenika bez sumnje, ali Darko ne misli tako, pa šta ćemo..

----------


## Natica

Cure, ne želim nikoga braniti, ali mislim da je to šta se na KBC-u sada čeka prava sitnica. Ja sam par godina bila na VV i to šta je gore, to se zove čekanje i čekanje, pogotovo dok prvi put ne uđeš u postupak. Mislim da je na KBC-u slično (samo ipak sa manje čekanja). Možda na prvu sve djeluje neorganizirano i zbrčkano, ali kad vas jednom uzmu u postupak, onda postaje lakše doći do njih, upute vas kako ćete ih naći u slučaju da vam trebaju. Možda sam se ja na VV istrenirala na čekanje i strpljenje, pa to uzimam pod normalno... Ne mogu vam ispričati koji mi je bio osjećaj kad bi došla na pregled ili na punkciju i transfer pogotovo, a ja sama, nema još 100 cura koje se tiskaju skupa sa mnom. To mi je bio pravi odmor za tilo i dušu. I toliko neobično.
 I još nešto jako važno, kod dr. B. se čeka dosta jer je on jako temeljit. I ta njegova temeljitost vridi svakog sata čekanja. Više ti vridi da te neko detaljno pogleda i vodi o tebi računa, nego da budeš brzo gotov.
Zlatice, baš mi je drago da te nije ništa bolilo. Dr. T. će sigurno biti pričljiv ako ti bude imao šta za reći. Znam iz osobnog iskustva.

----------


## Natica

Ne mogu odolit da ne dopunim komentar Goe za "našeg" Darka. I naš Darko (globalno), a čini mi se i naš Dujomir (lokalno) su slučajevi za razmatranje. Darka više ne mogu vidjeti ni čuti. Mijenjam program na TV-u kad se pojavi. Bila sam na onim savjetovanjima, i čini mi se da on nas smatra umno ograničenima (da ne kažem šta gore).

----------


## zlatica

Utješite me...sutra idem na transfer dr T mi je rekao da su 3 bile za oplodit,jedna oplođena.Ne znam jeli imam razloga za zabrinutost.A s druge stane dr B mi ne želi dat heparin prije pozitivne bete (mada sam čitala dosta cura s mojim problemom-trombofilije)počinju s inekcijama odmah nakon transfera!Glava mi je u balunu ne bi htjela da 4.trudnoću izgubim zbog 12-ak dana neprimanja inekcija(naravno ako do nje dođe).
Mislim da bi mi bilo lakše da odmah krenem...šta mi je za učinit,pomozite?

----------


## LEA.st

*Natice*, slažem se s tobom po pitanju KBC-a. Prvi put sam u ovim vodama i sve se to da izdržati i nemam se baš na ništa požaliti. U nekoliko navrata sam pričala sa više cura dok smo čekale i one koje imaju više MPO prakse kažu da je to sve ništa prema gužvi u ZG. Zadnjih dana isto vidim da kod njih polako sve štima, a za početak se i oni moraju uhodat. Zato ciloj ekipi želim puno uspjeha i da samo tako nastavi.

----------


## Natica

Zlatice, bilo bi super da imaš više stanica, ali kad nemaš - nemaš. Nije važno. Jedna je dobitna. Nemoj se time mučit. Što se tiče tih inekcija, to stvarno ne znam. Možda neka cura ima s tim iskustva, pa ti nešto napiše. Mislim da dr. B. ne bi ništa prepuštao slučaju i vjerovatno ima razloge zašto ti to tako savjetuje. Možeš ga sutra zamoliti da ti to još jednom pojasni, kaži mu da si u panici i ispričaj mu prijašnja iskustva, da zna da znaš o čemu govoriš. Glavu gore, bit će sve dobro. 
Sad mi se nekako čini da te znam, da smo jedan četvrtak skupa čekale ispred ordinacije. Drži se Zlatice, i budi pozitivna!

----------


## zlatica

hvala na ohrabrenju...i ja mislim da smo pričale u čekaonici i tad si mi odisala nekom blagošću kao i ove tvoje poruke!Hvala ti.
Zapitala sam se jeli prava odluka kbc!?Zamolit ću ga sutra podrobnije objašnjenje u nadi da će mi bit prihvatljivo da mogu dalje...

----------


## prima

jedan embrij je sve što ti treba   :Smile: . znam iz prve ruke.

----------


## goa

Ja ću ti samo zaželjeti sreću, cure su već sve rekle, osobno, da sad idem u KBC, išla bih kod dr.B baš zbog Natičinih preporuka! A za heparin se možda razlikuje od klinike do klinike, baš kao što u nekima nakon transfera dobiješ beta hcg boostere, a negdje ne, vjerujem da te dr. ne bi doveo u bilo kakvu opasnost  :Love: , stoga pokupi sutra svoju mrvicu i uživaj u tome!

----------


## zlatica

HVALA cure puno....idem sutra ohrabrena!

----------


## diana

Danas bila na konsultaciji s nalazima, sve super proslo  :Smile:  krecemo u postupak  :Smile:  UZV danas i dogovor za postupak, sve super . Imala si pravo goa, bespotrebno sam brinula. Dr.P. kaze idemo s dugim protokolom,kupila odmah kod njih Utrogestan,Decapeptyl i Gonal (dr. propisao), ostalo po potrebi tokom postupka. Pocinjemo s injekcijama 26.03 pa do 09.04, i onda na ultrazvuk pa kaze dr. vidjecemo sta ce jos trebati.Malo se bojim igle al dragi ce to da odradi  :Smile:  Malo mi cudno da se daje u stomak (nisam to znala), al dobro. Dr.P. neradi cini mi se od 01 do 12.04 al dr S. ce biti tu za UZV i onda opet kod mog Dr. , danas me je bas razveselio i nekako sam od danas vise opustena  :Smile:  Sve najbolje sutra zlatica  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  jel samo  dr.  Budimir  i  dr. Šunj rade  mpo u kbc??

----------


## prima

*diana* super za dogovor.Ubuduće utrogestane uzmi na recept od svog socijalnog ginekologa, nije neka lova, al' skupi se troškova, pa treba koristiti sve dostupno.
*crvenkapice77* njih dvoje + Gabrić, koliko ja znam.

----------


## Natica

Zlatice, kako je danas bilo na transferu? Jesi li uspila popričat s dr. B.?

----------


## gargamelica

Natice ,slažem se s tobom da te prisilno VV nauči čekat ,i ovo u kbc ne bih nazvala čekanjem pogotovo kad te dr primi na 20 min najmanje jer toga u zg nema .Sve skupa traje pregled pet min izađeš i pola zaboraviš pitat;(.A o uvijetima se ne isplati ni pričat.
Zlatice baš nas zanima kako je prošlo,držim fige.
Slažem se s goom ipak je povjerenje u dr najvažnije.

----------


## zlatica

Išla sam jučer i pokupila jednu mrvicu...nadam se da će bit dosta!Bolilo me zapravo ova dva dana od punkcije a danas mi je malo popustilo!Dr T mi nije dao nikakve dodatne inf. a dr B mi je objasnio da nema potrebe do bete za heparinom pa eto preostaje mi virovat i opustit se....
Goa opasno ti se bliži beta,kako se osjećaš?
Pozdrav Natici i hvala svim curama na  podršci!

----------


## LEA.st

*Zlatice*, drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo, i da će se tako i nastavit. Nadam se da ćemo uskoro čut za prvu trudnicu jer dosta postupaka je u toku ili se priprema. Ja sam u nekoliko navrata pričala bar sa 20-ak cura. Ipak me iznenadilo koliko parova ima sa istim problemom, bez obzira što sam čula o tome.

----------


## gargamelica

Zlatice sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

Zlatice, ajde samo lijepo odmaraj sa svojom mrvicom i pričaj..... 

no daj mi reci... ti si imala decapeptyl kao supresiju i to ti je bilo plaćeno od HZZO-a?

Kad si počela primati supresiju/decapeptyl?
Od kojeg dana ciklusa si primala menopur i do kojeg? 
Koji dan ti je bila štoperica, punkcija?

i nemoj zaboraviti ispuniti upitniku mom potpisu ... HVALA....

Znaš li jesu li ti zamrznuli ostale j.s.?

----------


## Kadauna

Zlatice, sad tek čitam da si imala 6 j.s. i da su tri bile za oploditi (ostatak su onda bacili?), a od te tri samo se jedna uspjela oploditi ICSI-om? 

Zlatice, koje si ti godište i koja vam je dijagnoza?

VEliki pozdrav i ne brini, jedan je embrij dovoljan za bebicu...

----------


## goa

*Zlatice,*budi naša nova trudnica iz KBC-a  :Klap: !
*Diana,*znači, petak je start, želim ti sreću od sveg srca, ugodan postupak koji će uroditi plodom!Piši nam kad te uhvati želja i potreba, mene su ove cure ovdje spasile svojim iskustvom i potporom  :Zaljubljen: !
Moja beta se bliži,ali sporo to nekako, mislim zapravo da me utrogestan sprječava da procurim ( 31.dc mi je ), nikakvih simptoma nemam, pa čak ni grudi,ali još se nadam  :Wink: !

----------


## Denny

Pozdrav cure drage, došla sam vas samo povirit i poželit vam svima puno, puno sreće!
Ja sam i dalje u Zg u bolnici, zakompliciralo se, jako, tlak je na žalost sve veći usprkos bolnim masažama oka i inekcijama, neštn se začepilo, imam užasne glavobolje... Nakon šta mi je jučer bilo posebno loše, doktor je zaključio da hitno moram na još jednu operaciju (?!) koju je službeno nazvao PROPUHIVANJE pa sam se od sve muke i šoka uspila i nasmijat.

----------


## Denny

Eto, stvarno me sredilo ko nikad u životu, i po stoti put se pitam zašto, ali neću se dat, proć će jednom i ova noćna mora. A danas je trebao počet moj postupak... Dobro, imam zato očni HSG sutra. Držite mi fige, umrit ću od straha i svega više.
Samo da znate da mislim na vas, ljubim vas sve, borite se, čekajte, kucajte, pitajte, vičite ako treba - samo vjerujte u sebe i da ćete uspjeti. Kad, tad!

----------


## bublica3

:Heart:  *Draga Denny*,  :Love: grozno je to šta ti se događa. Doktor zna sigurno šta je najbolje, sigurno će bit bolje nakon nove operacije. Nadam se da će ti šta prije proć te glavobolje.
Mislim na tebe, šaljem ti bezbroj  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  poljubaca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj uspjeh  :Heart:

----------


## prima

*Denny* :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*Denny    bas mi je zao sto ti se to  sve događa

goa   ,draga ne trazi  simptome,, mene su  bolile grudi i prvi i drugi AIH  i  sta imam od toga  bio je samo pms .....sretno  

jedva cekam  trudnicu na kbc  firule...
*

----------


## goa

A *Denny* naša, za ne virovat šta te sve snašlo,drži se ,draga  :Love: ,vrati nam se brzo, zdrava i poletna!
*Crvenkapice,* , prava rečenica u pravo vrime! Sretno tebi s Femarom ovaj ciklus!

----------


## Natica

*Denny*, baš mi je žao. Mislila sam da je to već iza tebe. Po tome što pišeš vidim da jesi prepadnuta, ali i puna volje i pozitivne energije. Svaka čast. Ne daj se!!!
*Goa*, valjda sam negdi propustila datum, kad ti je beta? Nek te ne brinu simptomi. Ja bi procurila svaki put prije bete, bez obzira što bi stavljala utrogestane.
*Zlatice*, drago mi je šta si popričala s dr. B. i šta ti je sve objasnio. Sad se opusti i guštaj. 
*Gargamelice*, sad me već sve više strah hoće li me dr. B. pustit u 4.mj. na postupak, jer mi je željezo još uvijek ispod donje granice. Ja ću dati sve od sebe, ali možda ipak ne budemo skupa u postupku.
Svim curama veliki pozdrav

----------


## vesnare

Denny drži se :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Danny drži se draga moja. :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

evo me do kompa konacno
prvo da nasoj denny zazelim sto brzi i bezolniji oporavak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
curama cekalicama puuuuno uspjeha ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bila sam na dogovoru kod dr. sunj. dosla sam u 8., bila broj 5 i dosla na red u 11.30. ne znam kad je ona zena sa brojem 13 dosla na red  :Laughing: 
uglavnom, dogovorile smo se za prirodnjak u 5. ili 6. mjesecu, ovisno o njenom seminaru sredinom 5.
mislim da sam imala malo agresivniji nastup jer je jadna zena komentirala : vi tocno znate sto hocete a sto necete. ali nakon svih ovih kombinacija protokola, mislim da znam kako reagiram na koju vrstu stimulacije bolje nego ona za sada...

dojmovi: dr mi je skroz sjela. sto se tice bolnice, vrijedi ona stara - mozes seljaka u palacu staviti, ostat ce seljak... sestra na salteru je vikala ko s brda na brdo, usput javno obznjanjujuci dijagnoze zena sa uputnica (vrhunski gadljivo), doktoricin office nema uzv aparat (sto mi je bilo suludo, mora se ici preko puta hodnika u sobu sa uzv-om, ispred koje je taj dan stajalo 15-ak bakica spremnih jedna drugoj oci vadit)..
veliki vanjski sjaj, malo pomaka u mozgovima, na zalost.
jbga, kad smo seljaci. iako se dijele brojevi, stalno je netko letio preko reda... nasi posli

----------


## Blekonja

pozz curke moje evo me, nisam bila za vikend u Splitu pa sad malo gledam šta se događalo*
Denny*  :Crying or Very sad:  pa ne mogu vjerovati, a mislili smo da će te masaže urodit plodom ipak, svaka ti čast ja ti se DIVIM CARICE,  ja bi već prošvikala znam nisam baš utješna ali......legendo još se i šališ sa očnim HSG-om....nema ti ravne samo se ti meni drži i ovaj put mora uspit, mora!!!!! Svi smo uz tebe  :Love: 
*Bublice* kako si nam ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za male mrvičice čujemo se sutra  :Wink: 
*Goa*, valjda sam i ja negdi propustila datum kad je beta sorry ne mogu sve pohvatati, guštaj, a simptome ne prati..... mene su bradavice rasturale ja mislila to je neki simptom, pa opet ništa procurila isto i dan prije i uz utrogestane   :Sad:  sad si trudna i to nek ti bude lijep osjećaj!!!!
*Zlatice* držim fige za mrvicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Pinky* borac za svoj protokol  :Yes:  tako treba, a šta ona zna kako reagiraš, naravno da se treba ravnati prema onome kako si reagirala u prošlim postupcima, pa to joj ti ne bi trebala ni naglašavat, ah a što reći osim da ću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ već za taj 5. ili 6. misec 

a ja već sad ludim, vištice još nema, ne mogu dočekat postupak doma samo dumam "_kako li ću reagirat, hoće li uopće biti folikula, ako bude koliko će ih bit, koliko će ih se oplodit, bla, bla bla"_ i  samo jedem (a to uvijek radim kad sam u PMS i nervozna) a to je sad uhhhh baš sam se izjadala oprostite šta ću misllim da me vi razumijete 


evo na kraju šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice sa Pot. u Splitu

----------


## Blekonja

e i da nisam vam napisala najvažniju stvar  podigla nalaz štitnjače TSH ispod donje granice,a i T3 i T4 su granični, sutra ujutro idem u dr. Markovića da mi regulira dozu nešto ne štima očito, nadam se da ću uspit doć do njega jer kad je odstraniš totalno kao kod mene, nema više pregleda  :Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: ... sestre mu daju moj  nalaz i on propiše novu dozu  :Shock:  i misli se ti......... sutra ću i ja kao i Pinky u borbu da me primi da ga pitam par stvari uhhhhh brrrrr nadam se da ću uspjeti jer nisam upisana,a  i nemam uputnicu, a dr. opće prakse mi radi popodne...  držite mi fige.............malo me sad i to bacilo u crnjak nadam se da mi neće poremetiti planove s Femarom ne bi trebalo, ali pošto sam ja vječni pesimist meni je to prvo palo na pamet  :Wink: 


javm se kako je prošlo.....

----------


## gargamelica

Denny zao mi je kako ti se to sve naopako poslozilo ali svaka čast na optimizmu :Wink: 
goa i zlatice sretno s betama
natice bolje ne forsirat ipak gdje god sam citala željezo je bitan faktor

----------


## vesnare

*Blekonja* držim fige da što prije to izbalansiraš i da ipak uđeš u ovaj postupak!

*Pinky* samo naprijed!

----------


## Natica

> e i da nisam vam napisala najvažniju stvar podigla nalaz štitnjače TSH ispod donje granice,a i T3 i T4 su granični, sutra ujutro idem u dr. Markovića da mi regulira dozu nešto ne štima očito, nadam se da ću uspit doć do njega jer kad je odstraniš totalno kao kod mene, nema više pregleda ... sestre mu daju moj nalaz i on propiše novu dozu  i misli se ti......... sutra ću i ja kao i Pinky u borbu da me primi da ga pitam par stvari uhhhhh brrrrr nadam se da ću uspjeti jer nisam upisana,a i nemam uputnicu, a dr. opće prakse mi radi popodne... držite mi fige.............malo me sad i to bacilo u crnjak nadam se da mi neće poremetiti planove s Femarom ne bi trebalo, ali pošto sam ja vječni pesimist meni je to prvo palo na pamet 
> javm se kako je prošlo.....


 
Blekonja, ne znam da li je slučaj isti, ali čitajući tvoje probleme s hormonima štitnjače, prepoznala sam probleme svoga muža. On je također izvadio cijelu štitnjaču, ali ima super doktoricu kod koje uredno odlazi na preglede i koja mu je sve hormone dovela totalno u regulu. Doktorica se zove Novak Anela i radi na Križine u ambulanti za dijabetes. Toplo je preporučujem. Jedini problem je šta je sad 2-3 mjeseca u Zagrebu. Oduševila me jer mu je odmah tražila kompletnu krvnu sliku i nalaze masnoće, kalcija, kalija itd, itd. "Igrala" se s dozom tableta dok god nisu našli omjer koji mu točno odgovara.

----------


## goa

Cure, pogledajte doli.. u šoku sam..

----------


## Pinky

goaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mamice!!!!!!!! cestitam!!! beta ti je za past na guzicu!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
koliko ti ih je vraceno i koji dan, listam i ne mogu vidit

----------


## goa

Sve ću vam večeras pisat, sada sam oduzeta, nazvao dr.P. kaže: Pa jesmo se mi dogovorili da beta bude šesto ili tisuću i šesto?! Legenda, zeza: Biće su se oba " ujtila"! Luda sam  :Grin: 
Vraćene dvije blastice

----------


## zlatica

a ljudi moji kako si nas lipo iznenadila....GOA ČESTITAM!

----------


## vesnare

Goa čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ma sigurno su oba. Ajme sva sam se naježila!
Bravo! Bravo! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Natica

Goa, čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

uaaau koja beta ,cestitam !!!!   :Wink: ))

----------


## Denny

GOAAAAA!!!! Znala sam ja da će se ujitit! JEEEEEEE!!!!
Pa curo čestitam, digla si me iz mrtvih! Eto mene ravno iz bolnice u Cita tako mi mlijeka u prahu! Baš sam nekako imala osjećaj da ćeš uspit!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*goaaaaaa!!!!!   pa to je  sjajno  
ma jesam ti ja rekla  da   na  sike   ne trebas  gledat......jeeeeeeeeeeeeee
bas mi je drago  
*

----------


## crvenkapica77

danasnji  uzv  kaze;   desno 2x  18mm ....     lijevo   15mm.......sutra stoperica....u cetvrtak  AIH

----------


## Nene2

goa, čestitke!  :Very Happy: 
i definitivno mislim dvojkice :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## IRENA456

auuu koja ß
ČESTITAM!!!!!!

----------


## Denny

I još malo za Gou... Ne da mi smajliće pa evo SKAČEM, SKAČEM, SKAČEM, SKAČEM I SKAČEM do besvjesti!
BRAVO NAŠA PRVA PROLJETNA TRUDNICE!
P.S. I sretan ti Božić ove gndine! Haha...
Ko je sljedeći? Vesnare? Bubilca? Zlatica?
Baš mi se SKAČE, SKAČE, SKAČE.....
JUPIIIII!!!!!!
A da, moja operacija možda sutra... a ježi ga, ovo je vridno sve muke svita.

----------


## diana

Wow *Goa*, cestitam od srca  :Smile:  Iskreno vec danima mislim na tebe i iscekujem tvoj post s novostima. Tako mi je drago, evo kao da sam i ja  :Smile:  Dosta smo slicne pa su me tvoje novosti, sto neko rece gore, podigle iz mrtvih, nekako si mi dala puno vecu nadu. Evo i moj mm kaze "cestitam goa"  :Smile:  Nasa proljetna trudnica.....cuvaj se i javljaj nam se  :Smile: 
Ja u Petak pocinjem s Decapeptyl bocanjem...goa ti si takodje bila dugi protokol kod dr. P ? Sta se desava na prvom UZV poslije bocanja Decapeptylom ?

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____
ja '75 - sve ok
mm - oligoasthenozoospermia gr II
1. ICSI - postupak u toku...

----------


## diana

*Prima* hvala na informaciji, uzela sam 3 kutije Utrogestan u Cito i nadam se da mi vise nece trebati, Gonal 24 kom, pitam se dali cu sve iskoristiti ? ima toga bocanja dosta, prvo 14 inekcija Decapeptyl-a pa onda vjerovatno Gonal poslije...pozdrav svim curama  :Smile:

----------


## prima

*goa*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  tako se to radi!

Čestitam!

----------


## prima

> *Prima* hvala na informaciji, uzela sam 3 kutije Utrogestan u Cito i nadam se da mi vise nece trebati...


a ja se nadam da će ti trebati.Utrići se uzimaju do 12 tj. trudnoće    :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

> danasnji uzv kaze; desno 2x 18mm .... lijevo 15mm.......sutra stoperica....u cetvrtak AIH


crvenkapice pa ti odlično reagiraš na Femaru...a koliki ti je endo...pa ti ćeš napraviti 2x AIH i dočekat 2 bete dok meni narastu folikuli za 1. AIH... :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapice pa ti odlično reagiraš na Femaru...a koliki ti je endo...pa ti ćeš napraviti 2x AIH i dočekat 2 bete dok meni narastu folikuli za 1. AIH...



pa  izgleda da  mi femara  odgovara  samo mi je  endic  5mm,,,a valjda ce se on  zdebljati do cetvrtka........samo se nadam da mi folikuli nece puknuti  .....ali ovo je stvarno    posljednji  aih......dosta je.....

----------


## tiki_a

goa, i ovdje ČESTITAM, posebno mi je drago za splitski uspjeh  :Very Happy: 
crvenkapica, prekrasna dva folikula (+ jedan koji nek' iznenadi), šteta da neće biti IVF, ali imamo mi i AIH trudnice  :Smile:  ~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

ajme goa koja beta ženo moja to su duplići 100% i to sigurni beta je jako dobra za dupliće i nema brige draga moja.
Čestitam tebi i TM od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: goa draga čestitam od srca tebi i tm to je brojka za past na gu.... tebe idu dobro brojčice :Grin: , neka, samo tako nek se nastavi, a i drago mi je zbog Cita nadam se da će im tako dobro ići ovaj put i kod mene  :Grin: 

sretno draga!!!!

----------


## diana

Oups, hvala za info opet *Prima*  :Smile:  nisam znala da se uzimaju i u trudnoci, vidi se da sam pocetnik...pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## goa

Cure moje, hvala vam svima od srca i za skakutavce (  :Very Happy: )i za podršku i sve što ste mi pružale ovo vrijeme našeg druženja, ja sam vam u polusvjesnom stanju, ali tako radosna kad čitam ove vaše poruke, nadam se da nas moderatorica neće pridaviti  :Grin: !
Sve znate, 35. mi je god., FSH 11,33, a TSH 3,51 ( mislim da je i Crvenkapica imala gotovo identične nalaze !) Dr.-a je bio zabrinuo FSH, ali je na UZV utvrdio da "ima štofa ", a mene štitnjača, pročitala sam toliko tema o tome, brinula se i eto, zaključak: ništa nije mjerilo, svi smo različiti. Hvala još jednom mami Gugi koja me je utješila za TSH kad mi je najviše trebalo!
Dugi protokol, decapeptyl i gonali, šta reći, pogodio je, 22 js, od toga svega 3 nisu bile dobre! Jednostavno, poklopilo se i znam da sam sretnica, već 15 dana smišljam rezervne planove jer prvi mi je put, i plače mi se od pomiješanih osjećaja jer ne vjerujem da mi se ovo događa.. i mislim da se neću opustiti sve do UZV, ako i onda  :Wink: !
Denny, srićo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za operaciju, nasmijala si me onim mlijekom u prahu!
Svim curama  :Kiss:  što prije vam život podario ovaj osjećaj!
Jedna mala zanimljivost-i ja i mm smo inače blizanci..

----------


## Pinky

draga goa, drago mi je procitati brojku tvoje bete, pa onda brojke uz tvoj fsh i tsh. svaka cast, dajes nadu curama!!

----------


## marija5

Goa,čestitke tebi i tm.
Opusti se i uživaj u trudnoći.

----------


## goa

Diana, ne mogu ti poslati pp,navodno si isključila tu opciju, ajde provjeri!

----------


## gargamelica

Goa čestitam :Smile:  uaaaau koja lipa beta

----------


## gargamelica

Slučajno sam se ponovila ,ali ne skodi za takav uspijeh  :Wink:

----------


## vesnare

Wow *Goa*, pa s obzirom da ti je u genima da si blizanac, ovo su definitivno duplići
baš mi se skače, skače :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Crvenkapica* držim fige do neba da ti ovo bude treća sreća :Yes:  Kako je počeo trend, možda i tebi budu duplići.

*Diana* držim fige!

*Denny* vibram da tvoje muke po oku što prije završe da možeš pravac na CITO :Wink: 

Sad mi glupo kraj ove sreće tolike pisati, ali eto jutros sam uradila kućni test - 14 dana od punkcije, tj. 11 dana od transfera 3. dan. Mislim da je to to i sad bih ja najradije prekinula sa utrićima da što prije idem po svoje smrzliće.

Ima li itko da je u CITO išao na postupak sa smrznutim js i koliko to košta ako dođemo do kraja?

----------


## sara38

*Goa* moram ti od srca čestitati i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću. 
Inače, imam lijepa iskustva sa polikl. CITO.
Pusa svim curama.

----------


## Nene2

vesnare, nemoj prekidati s utrićima, napravi betu!
čini mi se da možda može biti i prerano za test

----------


## goa

*Vesnare*  :Love: , znam da je ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu 5000 kn, nekako mi logično da je to ta cijena najvjerojatnije, nema punkcije, ali tu je odmrzavanje, obrada sperme i ostalo, najbolje ti je odmah ih nazvati i pitati, ili dr. osobno, sve će ti reći, možeš mu poslati i mail!
*Denny,* za danas*~~~~~~~~~~~* da nam se vratiš što prije pa da pratim svaki dan tvog postupka  :Klap: !
*Crvenkapice,* potpisujem Vesnare, neka bude treća sreća ~~~~~~!
Hvala vam još jednom svima na vašim postovima podrške  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## prima

*vesnare* nastavi s utrićima i izvadi betu.a cijena postupka sa zamrznutim js bi po logici trebala biti kao FET, znači oko 3500.

----------


## zlatica

samo da vas sve toplo pozdravim i naravno da još jednom čestitam *GOI*  :Very Happy:  i da se ovaj niz iznenađenja nastavi.... :Klap:

----------


## zlatica

samo da se ispravim nije jedan nego dvaaaaaaa :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

> *Vesnare* , znam da je ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu 5000 kn, nekako mi logično da je to ta cijena najvjerojatnije, nema punkcije, ali tu je odmrzavanje, obrada sperme i ostalo, najbolje ti je odmah ih nazvati i pitati, ili dr. osobno, sve će ti reći, možeš mu poslati i mail!
> !


Hvala Goa. Nazvala sam čim su došli raditi i veli sestra da je odmrzavanje 3000,00 kn. E sad me brine da to nije sve, već još i oplodnja ICSI - dobro ti veliš da bi moglo viti i 5000,00. 
Pričekat ću da dobijem m. pa ću onda kontaktirati dr. P.

----------


## vesnare

> *vesnare* nastavi s utrićima i izvadi betu.a cijena postupka sa zamrznutim js bi po logici trebala biti kao FET, znači oko 3500.


Prima hvala i tebi na odgovoru, nisam odmah vidjela.

----------


## goa

*Vesnare,*ako su ti rekli da je odmrzavanje 3000 kn, možda je to sve jer nema logike da ih samo odmrznu, a šta dalje ? Ma najbolje pitati dr.-a!

----------


## goa

> Ja u Petak pocinjem s Decapeptyl bocanjem...goa ti si takodje bila dugi protokol kod dr. P ? Sta se desava na prvom UZV poslije bocanja Decapeptylom ?
> 
> __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____
> ja '75 - sve ok
> mm - oligoasthenozoospermia gr II
> 1. ICSI - postupak u toku...


Gle, skoro pa isti potpis, nadam se da ćeš ga nadopuniti baš kao i ja  :Grin: !
Ne mogu ti poslati pp pa ću ukratko- imala sam jednaki protokol, od 21. dana decapeptyl, a na prvom UZV 10 dana nakon dr. provjerava jeli sve u redu i onda usporedno s decapeptylom primaš i gonale ili menopure, kako kome. Nemoj se brinuti za broj injekcija, moguće da ćeš imati i manjka, ja sam ukupno potrošila 30 gonala i 22 decapeptyla. Nekim curama u tijeku postupka i promijene terapiju i tu su vrlo susretljivi ( iznenadit ćeš se koliko je cura u postupku, a tako ih malo piše!)
Od gonala sam išla na UZV svaki drugi, a pred kraj i svaki dan.
Provjeri šta ti je s pp, pozdravi muža i ukradi mi potpis  :Wink: !

----------


## diana

*Vesnare* hvala puno  :Smile: 
Hvala Goa, jos uvijek sam tako uzbudjena zbog tebe, bas sam se radovala juce kad sam procitala, a mm me gleda I smije se. :Very Happy: 
U mene je jako slicna situacija tvojoj, pocinjem s decapeptyl od 21 dana (ovaj Petak), pa na prvi UZV 09 Aprila, onda zavisno kako budem reagovala dr. ce reci sta dalje, gonal sam vec uzela kod njega pa vjerovatno nastavljam s gonalom. Wow goa, pa to su 42 injekcije…ima tog bocanja  :Laughing:  Hvala za info, da se otprilike pripremim, znaci kad pocnem gonal bicu cesto u Cito  :Smile:   odo da vidim sta mi je s pp, nisam jos skuzila kako "ubaciti" potpis dole na kraju poruke. Eh….rado cu ti ukrasti potpis, nada uvijek umire posljednja a ti si mi dala puno vise nade u ovih par dana, hvala ti od srca ,uzivaj draga u svojoj trudnoci i nemoj da brines  :Smile:

----------


## goa

> odo da vidim sta mi je s pp, nisam jos skuzila kako "ubaciti" potpis dole na kraju poruke.


 Za potpis ideš na postavke, potom negdje u lijevoj koloni odabereš- Uredi potpis, to i napraviš i pri dnu-Spremi potpis, baš kao i kad postaš!
Sretno ti, znam kako ti je, i ja sam uvijek tražila ljude istih dijagnoza, istih godišta, iz istih klinika, nažalost, bio je jedan dugi niz neuspjeha, ali ovdje cure imaju force i kreću dalje,i želje im se moraju kad tad ispuniti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## diana

Hvala *Goa,* sredila sam potpis (evo vidjecemo kad postam) a pp neznam zasto neradi, provjerila sam i ukljucen je ?? sve izgleda OK. Goa dali je ovo tebi prvi pokusaj potpomognute oplodnje ili nesto vec radila prije ? meni je ovo sve prvi put..vec 3-4 godine pokusavali zatrudnjeti prirodno i nista...Odlucili se za Cito i dr. odmah preporucio ICSI.Sad mislim da smo trebali otici ranije, ali nikad nije kasno. U pravu si; stalno trazimo slucaj slican nama i to nam daje veliku nadu za dalje, jer nismo sami  :Smile:

----------


## goa

> dali je ovo tebi prvi pokusaj potpomognute oplodnje ili nesto vec radila prije ? meni je ovo sve prvi put..vec 3-4 godine pokusavali zatrudnjeti prirodno i nista...Odlucili se za Cito i dr. odmah preporucio ICSI.Sad mislim da smo trebali otici ranije, ali nikad nije kasno.


Nama je ovo bio prvi pokušaj, ništa drugo osim ICSI i nismo mogli raditi s obzirom na dijagnozu mm ( 0 -1% brzo pokretnih ) i stoga smo svjesni koliki smo sretnici, zapravo, nismo još svjesni  :Grin:  !
Ja sam svoga muža upoznala u tridesetoj, on je mlađi od mene, nigdje nam se nije žurilo, prestali smo se čuvati u mojoj 32. god., ali ništa, otkrili smo o čemu se radi u mojoj 33., čekali smo godinu dana i pokušavali na različite prirodne načine, njegovi su bili protiv jer smo, kao, još mladi ( on je, ja nisam ! ), došla 34.g. , napokon muž pristao da poduzmemo nešto osim vitamina i bioenergije i eto nas! Stoga znam kako ti je kad kažeš da ste možda trebali i ranije krenuti, svima nam je tako, svi slično razmišljamo, ja sam često to znala nabijati mužu na nos jer nisam vjerovala u uspjeh iz prve..Glavno da ste krenuli!

----------


## LEA.st

goa, čestitam, ova beta je stvarno ludilo!!!!!! Ne sumnjam da će tako i ostati.....

----------


## Blekonja

samo da vas škicnem moram hitat, ne stignem pročitat ovu zadnju stranicu pa ću večeras kad se vratim!!! poljubac svima

----------


## diana

> Nama je ovo bio prvi pokušaj, ništa drugo osim ICSI i nismo mogli raditi s obzirom na dijagnozu mm ( 0 -1% brzo pokretnih ) i stoga smo svjesni koliki smo sretnici, zapravo, nismo još svjesni  !
> Ja sam svoga muža upoznala u tridesetoj, on je mlađi od mene, nigdje nam se nije žurilo, prestali smo se čuvati u mojoj 32. god., ali ništa, otkrili smo o čemu se radi u mojoj 33., čekali smo godinu dana i pokušavali na različite prirodne načine, njegovi su bili protiv jer smo, kao, još mladi ( on je, ja nisam ! ), došla 34.g. , napokon muž pristao da poduzmemo nešto osim vitamina i bioenergije i eto nas! Stoga znam kako ti je kad kažeš da ste možda trebali i ranije krenuti, svima nam je tako, svi slično razmišljamo, ja sam često to znala nabijati mužu na nos jer nisam vjerovala u uspjeh iz prve..Glavno da ste krenuli!


Hehe...slicno, ja sam muza upoznala u tridesetoj, on je stariji od mene, i tada nam se nije zurilo (znas, pocetak braka pa kontas ima vremena,putovanja,izlasci,radimo,kupiti stan...) ja sam kontala bicu mama do 33-ece, cetvrte, pokusavali smo prirodno do moje 33 godine,napravili par pretraga i dosli do istog rezultata kao tvoj mm,spermogram dobar samo za ICSI (tako nam je dr. rekao) , ja radila dosta pretraga cisto da vidimo dali je sve uredu..i evo, ove godine napokon odlucili da krenemo u postupak, nisam ga trebala nagovarati, vise je on nagovarao mene  :Smile:  Da smo znali da nemozemo zatrudnjeti prirodno vjerovatno bih krenuli u sve ranije, ali..nikad nije kasno  :Smile:  Ja takodje nevjerujem u uspjeh iz prve, bojim se vjerovati...ali mogu ti reci da si mi ti kao primjer dala puno vise nade, iako jos uvijek nezelim vjerovati da bi mozda i uspjelo... vidjecemo  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

da goa  ,,   moj tsh   je (10.mj)  2.40...........fsh  10.66..sad  si me samo  podsjetila   da  su mi i hormoni  losi...ja zaboravila  na njih   :Laughing: 
.ali  vidim ima  nade   :Smile: 
ali  cudno,,meni dr. nikad nisu reagirali na to....uvijek je ok... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure pa gdje steeeeeeeee
gdje mi je novopecena trudnica?.....kod mene aih obavljen.....14 duuuugih dana cekanja slijedi..........

----------


## goa

*Crvenkapice,*draga, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Možeš čekati i 12 dana, čini se dovoljno, bar je meni bilo!Propupaj nam ovo proljeće na najljepši mogući način  :Kiss: 1
Ima li novosti o *Denny?
*Kako nam se *Zlatica* drži?
Moja beta jučer 14.dpt = 3980, dr. odmah obavio i brzinski UZV, čini se ipak jednoplodna trudnoća, koliko god blizanci zvuče romantično, dr. me tješio da je ovako sigurnije, uostalom, sve znate. Nestrpljivo očekujem idući UZV na kojem će se možda već čuti srce i tada se bar malo mogu opustiti i reći makar roditeljima novost, ovako smo jako oprezni ( sigurna sam da me razumijete..)
I napokon je u funkciji ovaj naš forumić!

----------


## zlatica

Pozdrav!Evo držim se nekako...na mahove silno nervozno...ma ustvari znate sve,sve smo se ovako osjećale!*Goa* sretno na sljedećem uzv i mislim da je to vrhunac ove priče!
Jeli mi rano vadit betu 13.dpt ?
Vesnare jesi vadila betu?Crvenkapice sreeeetno,Gargamelice jesi bila kod dr B ima šta novo?

----------


## diana

Nisam mogla na forum par dana, stranicu bilo nemoguce otvoriti...nista novo, sutra prvi dan bocanja pa cemo vidjeti  :Smile:  , malo me strah igle al mm me tjesi da ce on to odraditi bez problema  :Smile:  Sretno na UZV *goa*  :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Pozdrav svima još ništa kod nas  :Sad: 
Zlatice imaš pp

----------


## prima

*Pinky* pun ti je pp inbox.

ovih dana sam malo lutala jer mi je trebala informacija kako se na kbc firule napravi spermiogram, i saznala ovo:
U klinici za ženske bolesti i porode (novo rodilište), na odjelu humane reprodukcije, treba se naručiti na tel. 551-422 (ili osobno), dobije se termin za cca 15 dana od dana naručivanja.
Uzorci se primaju isključivo od 10-11 h. (uzorak unutar 1 h, apstinencija 2-4 dana). Postoji mogućnoost    
davanja uzorka tamo. Nalazi su 12.30.-13.Naravno, treba imat uputnicu od dr. opće prakse.

----------


## Pinky

da i ovdje poskocim za nasu trudnicu bublicu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

prima, ali ne priznaju spermiogram sa npr. cita? ja imam taj, a zaboravila sam je pitati...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma kakvo sad narucivanje za spermiogram    ajme.....samo kompliciraju.....

----------


## Pinky

*MOLIM VAS DA NAPIŠETE MAIL MINISTRU I ISKAŽETE SVOJE NEZADOVOLJSTVO NOVIM ZAKONOM.*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29

ispada da na kraju kukamo svaka na svom pdf-u a nitko nista konkretno ne uradi. nije ni cudo sto milinovic smatra da je zanemariv broj nas koji se borimo sa neplodnoscu...

----------


## prima

meni je B. izričito tražio spermiogram od dr.Tandare (zadnji koji imamo je 09/2009, sa SD). Neznam jeli praksa za sve,ili zato jer je ovaj bio najgori ikad.

bublice  :Very Happy: , uživaj !

----------


## goa

*Bublice,* ,tako sam sretna, predivna vijest  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , neka si dočekala svoju betu!!

----------


## rozalija

A ja sad cure navijam punim srcem za našu Danny našu dobru dušu ovog PDF da se što prije oporavi, krene u postupke i da ubrzo drži svog malog  :Saint:  u naručju.
Šaljem joj jednu ogromnu  :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

bublić draga čestitam sretna sam draga  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  kao da je moja!!!
uživaj!! cmokkkkkk

----------


## vesnare

Samo da se javim - zvala dr. P. i ništa od smrznutih ovaj mj. doc bi htio idući ciklus, jer sam ovaj bila stimulirana.
Baš sam u badu, ali jedva čekam slijedeći ciklus...

*Denny* mislim na tebe. Šaljem vibre prema tebi da ti operacija prođe uspješno, pa da se idući mj. vidimo na CITO
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## goa

*Vesnare,*sigurno si nestrpljiva, ali dr. zna najbolje, zato nemoj biti u bedu, nije ni idući ciklus daleko  :Love:  !
*Diana,* danas je bio start, jelda? Sretno od srca!
*Denny,*potpisujem cure, dođi nam što prije  :Heart: !
*Blekonja,*jeli krenulo?! Nestrpljiva sam, htjela bih da sve ovo lito imate trbuščiće!

----------


## matto

Cure drage, lijep nam je ovaj dio foruma posljednjih dana čestitke svim trudnicama Goa, Bublice, (poslala bih onaj smajlić s poljupcima ali kako me nije bilo neko vrijeme zaboravila sam gdje se nalaze) 
Vesnare, pogledam u tvoj potpis i znam kako se osjećaš i meni je doc: P. kazao da se javim za dva mjeseca no tko bi čekao dva mjeseca htjela bih znati barem terapiju.
Trenutačno sam u fazi mirovanja nakon neuspjelog IVF-a, to se samo tako kaže, a u stvarnosti tko bi mirovao pa sam vadila briseve u nadi da ću imati koju bakteriju pa da kad se već ne bockam pijem antibiotike, no ni tu nemam sreće brisevi su svi čisti, tako da nema ni bockanja ni antibiotika.
Eto, nadam se da me se još netko sjeća, 
Blekonja, sretno s femarom,  Deny brz oporavak ti želim
Ugodan vikend svima

----------


## Pinky

hmmm hmmm matto, pa kad si bila na 3., zar se nas dvi ne pratimo?  :Heart:

----------


## diana

Hvala *goa*, svim curama sve nabolje  :Smile:  Danas startali, malo peckalo, imala mali mjehuric par sati al proslo, mislim da je mm dao inekciju preplitko pa zbog tog mjehuric, sutra cemo se valjda popraviti  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Curke, ajde kad ste već svee tako svjesne TKO JE KRIV za sve,  onda mu  lijepo napišite mail i recite zašto je zakon loš!!
Pa. zar je tako teško napraviti nešto tako jednostavno a moglo bi   donijeti velike promjene???
Ili mislite da je "glupo odvojiti desetak minuta za pisanje maila, kad   ima netko drugi tko će se boriti za vašu djecu?? 
E, pa drage moje, nema nikoga, prepuštene smo same sebi!!! I ja sam   odlučila da neću bti noj koji zabija glavu u pijesak i čekati da drugi   ostvaruju moja ljudska i građanska prava!!

----------


## Pinky

veliki potpis na zedru!

----------


## Nene2

Znamo svi koliko je teško proživljavati sve što nam se događa u postupcima, i da ne želimo misliti ni na što drugo, ali ministarstvo zdravstva organizira sastanak u kojem želi čuti mišljenje neplodnih parova. Sve je to zbog *pisama* (odnosno e-mailova)  parova (najviše) s ovog foruma.

Ovo je možda šansa da se promijeni zakon koji nam ŠTETI, SMANJUJE ŠANSE i PONIŽAVA

Molim vas odvojite malo svog vremena i napišite barem par rečenica NEPODRŠKE Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji!

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednik@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
roda@roda.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr

I upišite se na listu na topicu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni)?p=1581861&viewfull=1#post1581861

----------

